# Hip–Tailbone Length (HL–TBL) 2014 Challenge!



## Aireen (Oct 31, 2012)

The space around hip to tailbone length may be my final hair goal, so I want to give myself ample time to get there.  I know there are tons of APL, BSB/BSL, MBL, WL ladies that want long locks full of luster, 2014 will be more than enough time to achieve those goals. I anticipate a year full of hair flippin'! :lovedrool: Don't worry too much if your final goal isn't exactly HL or TBL but you want very long hair for 2014, you're welcome to stick around regardless.

Eager to participate? Just mention "@Aireen" and fill out the deets below. No cut-offs. (If I happen to miss your request, just mention me again and you'll be added to the list.) (** Challengers that reach HL–TBL will have  next to their name.) 

*Details:*

- Current length 
- Regimen
- Exact goal length
- Goal date
- Plans
- Maintenance once goal is achieved 

*Dates:*

- Start: December 31st, 2012  (We're starting early to account for slow growers, cuts, setbacks and to avoid disappointments. )
- Update: June 30th, 2013 (Middle of the year expected update.)
- Update: December 31st, 2013 (Midpoint! Hope to see some amazing reveals!  )
- Update: June 30th, 2014 (Middle of the year expected update.)
- End: December 31st, 2014 (Woot, party! *Hair flips* )

*HL–TBL 2014 Challengers:*
(Continued list of challengers: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=19426109&posted=1#post19426109)

- @Aireen
- @AlliCat
- @BadGirlWithGoodGirlIntent
- @bebezazueta
- @bride91501
- @brown_skin_poppin
- @Bun Mistress
- @candie19
- @Cersei
- @Cherry89
- @ChocolatePie777
- @ckisland
- @cnap
- @cocosweet
- @CrissieD 
- @curlycrocheter
- @DanaFenty
- @danigurl18
- @Danniquin
- @Dee Raven 
- @D.Lisha
- @DoDo
- @EnExitStageLeft
- @Enyo
- @Evo-ny
- @Fhrizzball
- @fifigirl
- @Forever in Bloom
- @foxymdiva 
- @Gobal
- @grenadiancooliex3
- @GroovyMama
- @GrowLong
- @HoneyA
- @jazzicarmell
- @jesusislove1526
- @JosieLynn 
- @JoyBelle
- @juusstsala
- @Kindheart
- @kurlllz
- @lacreolegurl
- @LaVgirl 
- @LimitedEdition
- @LovelyDelight
- @LovingLady
- @Lovingmywaves12
- @lulu97
- @mamalicious
- @ManeStreet
- @ManiiSweetheart
- @mayoo
- @melahnee
- @MileHighDiva
- @miracles11
- @MixedGirl
- @MIZZKAY
- @mrs.reese
- @Mskraizy
- @Ms. Tiki
- @nakialovesshoes
- @Nataliej
- @navila
- @Nightingale
- @Nix08
- @NJoy
- @nyqtpy21
- @nyunyu 
- @praisedancer
- @pre_medicalrulz
- @prettynatural
- @rawsilk
- @rririla
- @Saludable84
- @Shadiyah
- @sharifeh
- @ShawnC
- @soldier4hair
- @Straighthoodtea
- @SunRai Naturals
- @syncerelyhis
- @trclemons
- @TraciChanel
- @Trini_Chutney
- @vmerie
- @WaistLengthDreams
- @Waistlengthhopeful328
- @WantNatural

Hope to be seeing you with long, luscious lengths for 2014!  Ready, set, *GROW*!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 31, 2012)

I think that this is what I want too  I will be back to post details.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 31, 2012)

I joined the HL 2013 but I'm tall so I'm sure I'll need some of 2014 to get there as well.  Relaxer and pic update at the end of the year so will be back then w/ a starting pic.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 31, 2012)

Finally a length challenge I can make. LOL!


I'm full BSL & have 8 inches to HL. With trims I should be full blunt HL by December 2014. YAY!

I'll be back with details. 

Thanks for starting this thread Aireen


----------



## Aireen (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Awesome! I'm not alone.  Oh and no problem, @bebezazueta. I was looking at challenges and realized I was too late to officially join any.

*Current length + hair type*:
- BSB, relaxed 4a.
*Regimen*:
- Wash, condition, air-dry. Further details: [x]
*Plans to get to HL*:
- Patience, balance hair with protein/moisture conditioning sessions, keep hair protected at night, wash frequently, take vitamins, more patience lol.   
*HL goal date*:
- December 31st, 2014 at 11:59:59pm. Giving myself until the VERY end. Although, if my hair wants to accelerate its growth to make my goal before, that's cool too. 
*Plans once HL is achieved*:
- Hair flipping, using up big bottles of conditioner with ease, maintenance with trims and hair treatments, making different hairstyles specifically for long hair, feeling like Pocahontas and Little Mermaid.


----------



## WantNatural (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I've been thinking about this. I'm at work, I'll be back with details.

Current length + hair type 
About an inch from bSB, natural 4a size curls, med-thick strands, medium density

Regimen
Cowash 1-2x week
DC 1x week
Oil scalp 3-5x week w/Moe's Growth Oil
M&S and baggy daily
Rinse daily and wet bun
Henna monthly or when I remember
Vits - Multivitamin, MSM (mainly for joints), may start bamboo silica (also for joints) and go back to biotin

Plans to get to HL
Will continue w/this regimen and re-evaluate at end of year.  Will also start drinking more water, green smoothies, and working out.  This is really for my health, but I know my hair will benefit as well.

HL goal date
June 2014 - December 2014

Plans once HL is achieved
Wear my hair in two Pocahontas braids.  Twist it into gigantic, juicy, beautiful buns.  Rock BSL twists.  Not sure if I will continue to grow or maintain at HL or cut back to another length.  I'll cross that bridge when I hit HL.

Will post pick Dec. 31.  Hopefully I'll be BSB by then.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

- Current length + hair type: longest layer is grazing MBL, 3c natural.  I have @10 inches to go before I reach HL. 
- Regimen: cowash 2x per week [Suave Naturals, VO5 Moisture Milks]
DC 1x per week [cholesterol]
protective styles only, mainly mini braids
clarify 1x every 4-5 weeks [Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo, VO5 Kiwi & Lime Clarifying Conditioner, or Suave Clarifying Conditioner]
finger detangling
GHE 3x per week
LOC 2x per week
low manipulation
- Plans to get to HL: continue my regimen, except an increase of 3x per week cowashing during the summer months, lots of patience and prayer
- HL goal date:September 2014, but with trims, December 2014
- Plans once HL is achieved: maintenance, long twists, twistouts, and braidouts


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Current length + hair type:
-relaxed 4b with longest layers at bottom of BSL

Regimen:
-daily cowash
-up to 5 times a week dry dc
-1 steamed dc per week
-each wash includes a tea, oil and avj rinse which includes a couple aryuvedics
-clarifying wash every 2wks to a month
-ps 80% of the time
-relax every 8-12 weeks (still haven't found a good number)

Plans to get to HL
-stick to my regimen

HL goal date
-Dec. 31, 2014

Plans once HL is achieved
-assess if this is really a manageable length
-take tons of pics


----------



## Gobal (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'd like to join you guys! This will be my very first hair challenge, fingers crossed I can actually achieve HL by then!

*- Current length + hair type*
BSB/BSL-ish, 4a natural  hair

*- Regimen*
It's not exactly been practiced yet but I aim to do the following:
-shampoo and DC once a week, followed by some kind of rollerset (without heat)
-protein treatment, once a month
-moisturise daily

*- Plans to get to HL*
Trim every 2 months to ensure I prevent/cut down on split ends, SSKs. I also plan to only use heat every 3-4 months to cut back on damage, split ends and for length checks. Protective styling through braidouts, twistouts, rollersets, buns, etc.

*- HL goal date*
31st December 2014

*- Plans once HL is achieved*
Maintain a healthy head of hair, blunt cut

ETA: I'll post a pic or two later, I gave myself a generous trim last night so I'm definitely closer to BSB now (Hope HL 2014 is a realistic goal for me!)


----------



## JoyBelle (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

- Current length + hair type 
*MBL (although I'm going to trim in November); Thick and wavy.  I'm still trying to get the hair typing systems. * 
- Regimen
*DC 1-2x a week.  PS, trim splits on sight, keeping ends healthy, regular trims as needed.  Keeping hair supple and moisturized.  Eat healthy, exercise, drink plenty of water.  Clarify as needed, shampoo as needed.  *
- Plans to get to HL
*Lots of low manipulation PS like twists in a bun, try to keep heat to minimum, eat healthy, style my hair less often, consistency in my hair regimen. * 
- HL goal date
*August 2014; however, I am still trying to measure how fast my hair grows per month - I may adjust this estimate. 
*
- Plans once HL is achieved - *perhaps wear my hair out a bit more?  Try to reach classic length .  *

I hope to post a picture in November.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'd like to join. I need to buy me some time . I'm for all purposes at hip length now, or tailbone anyway but my ends are thin and I'm trimming tomorrow . So I'll be at waist length. I'd like to give myself the entire year of 2013 to get to hip, I guess that's kind of coddling myself since I''ll be starting at waist but I need  A LOT of improvement as far as thickening up and mini trims.
So I'm on board .

*Current Length*: Tailbone at longest layer in back, but as of later today I will be around waist since I plan to trim
*Hair Type*: 3b, very frizzy, fine strands, supposedly my strands are normal thickness but they sure act like fine hair. My hair is also texlaxed or relaxed. Idk what to call it because my relaxers don't take very well, my curls are resistant.
*Regimen*: I will be rollersetting as opposed to flat ironing. Making sure my ends are happy with light serums and oils and occasional heavy oilings. Also, scalp massages with castor/jojoba/peppermint oil mixes. Taking my vitamins and trim when needed.
*HL Goal Date*: December 2013
*Plans once my goal is achieved*: Maintenance! And joy lol.

I will try to post pics of before my trim and after later today.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Welcome ladies!  Don't worry about any pictures for now, that's optional - I don't even have one currently.  Just try to have some sort of picture for one of the major update dates, it'll help encourage and motivate everyone in the challenge.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 1, 2012)

Just trimmed and wow what a diff even an inch can make!!! I love fresh ends. So my starting point is below waist but thin ended. My goal is thick and hip length. It may not sound very hard but for me with all the heat i use it seems near impossible.

Blame it on the Phablet


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I will be cheering you all on as many of you are in the HL2013 thread too!!! HHG, ladies!!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Diva_Esq said:


> I will be cheering you all on as many of you are in the HL2013 thread too!!! HHG, ladies!!



Your hair almost made me cry just now. The thickness!!!!!!


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 2, 2012)

I wanna join too! Will be back later to post details.





Necessary Details :

- Current length + hair type 
*Apl type 4 relaxed 
*
- Regimen

*I don't have a set regimen
**
wash- very rarely use shampoo 
usually cowash 
DC with most washes 
rollerset or blowdry roots and then bun *

- Plans to get to HL

hmmmm 
*
- pay attention to ends
-regular dusting
-slowly transition to being a complete diy-er including relaxers (yikes)
-treat my hair with more care
-experiment with lower mani?
- start using a silk pillowcase in 2013
-start using the greenhouse effect
* [/COLOR]

- HL goal date

*December 31, 2014
*
- Plans once HL is achieved

*Pocahontas braids , juicy buns and swinging*


----------



## Aireen (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Diva_Esq said:


> I will be cheering you all on as many of you are in the HL2013 thread too!!! HHG, ladies!!


Thank you for the positive vibes, your hair is gorgeous too!


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 2, 2012)

- Current length + hair type 
BSL relaxed

- Regimen/Plans to get to HL
Trim every relaxer so my ends at HL are blunt
Cowash 3-5 times a week
Regular exercise & vitamin regimen
Relax every 12 weeks
No direct heat
Buns, Bantu knot outs & rollersets
DC weekly 

- HL goal date
December 2014
I have 8 inches to go so with trims I should be HL blunt by then. YAY!

- Plans once HL is achieved
I will wear one long Pocahontas braid for awhile & when I get there I'll decide whether to keep growing, maintain, transition, or cut back to WL. Endless options. We will see. 

Starting pic. I've been MBL for a year & finally got a salon trim.  2 more inches trim next month & I'll be satisfied with my ends!


----------



## Aireen (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> Starting pic. I've been MBL for a year & finally got a salon trim.  2 more inches trim next month & I'll be satisfied with my ends!


Your hair is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'm happy about this thread I really need this motivation and this will help. Sometimes I fall off so hard with my hair, start flat ironing it like crazy ( twice a week lol) and then I feel guilty and sad lol. This thread should help keep me on track with rollersetting which is far gentler on my hair and just general maintenance that I tend to neglect.
And best of all it gives me LOADS of time lol. For me it's really a HL 2013 challenge though lol. Maybe I should have made one of those . I'll just stay here . I hope the amount of time doesn't make me complacent lol.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I'm happy about this thread I really need this motivation and this will help. Sometimes I fall off so hard with my hair, start flat ironing it like crazy ( twice a week lol) and then I feel guilty and sad lol. This thread should help keep me on track with rollersetting which is far gentler on my hair and just general maintenance that I tend to neglect.
> And best of all it gives me LOADS of time lol. For me it's really a HL 2013 challenge though lol. Maybe I should have made one of those . I'll just stay here . I hope the amount of time doesn't make me complacent lol.


Well, it's a good and bad thing - the time frame I mean. Really, it seems like far away but that time is gonna go by with a quickness LOL. It's almost the end of the year, but you can take your time without feeling like you have to skip out on trims or cut less than you need to. The main reason I made it was to give everyone enough time and to not exclude anyone, especially since challenges sometimes only run for a year and that's not enough in some cases. 

LOL I will be mentioning you if I notice you've fell off. We can't have you abusing heat.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 3, 2012)

Aireen said:
			
		

> Your hair is absolutely beautiful!



Thanks lady!  Them darn layers are almost gone.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Your hair almost made me cry just now. The thickness!!!!!!



Thanks so much!!  Handling it is tough at times though. 



Aireen said:


> Thank you for the positive vibes, your hair is gorgeous too!



 Of course!! We are gonna all be in neck braces soon from whipping all our HL hair!! And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> Thanks lady!  Them darn layers are almost gone.


I know how you feel, I have some layers that a hairdresser - outside of the one I normally go to - cut, they look pretty weird in the back sometimes. erplexed


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 4, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I joined the HL 2013 but I'm tall so I'm sure I'll need some of 2014 to get there as well.  Relaxer and pic update at the end of the year so will be back then w/ a starting pic.



- Current length + hair type 
I'm not sure. Last length check was in July so I won't know until New Year's Day. However I'm hoping to be WL. 

- Regimen
I have been mainly wearing wigs and deep conditioning once a week but honestly I'm tired of it. So maybe I'll do it 60% of the time for this challenge. Then again, I might be lying and continue to wig it to HL. That laziness is something serious. 

- Plans to get to HL
Hmmmm...good question. 

- HL goal date
Dec 2013 or Feb 2014

- Plans once HL is achieved
Wear that bad boy out 90% of the time!


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 4, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz I am on this forum too much! I had a dream that when you relaxed/straightened, you were 1 inch past WL!  Congrats in advance LOL!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 4, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> pre_medicalrulz I am on this forum too much! I had a dream that when you relaxed/straightened, you were 1 inch past WL!  Congrats in advance LOL!



bebezazueta
LMBOOOOO!!! That is way too cuuuuute! From your mouth to the heavens we will surely see. 

That made my day. Thanks!


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 4, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> bebezazueta
> LMBOOOOO!!! That is way too cuuuuute! From your mouth to the heavens we will surely see.
> 
> That made my day. Thanks!



You are welcome lady! And I was happy for you in my dream!  LOL!  Can't wait for the revelation.


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I would need til 2016 lol


----------



## WantNatural (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I wanted to share this public fotki with you ladies.  Some of you may have heard of Zhara - if not, she has beautiful TBL hair (actually, I think she cut it back to WL), and has an all natural regimen.  Check out how thick her ends are at TBL and beyond!  Beautiful!

http://public.fotki.com/Zhara/lengh-check/hair/017.html

Just some inspiration and encouragement on our journey to HL!


----------



## growbaby (Nov 5, 2012)

bebezazueta said:
			
		

> - Current length + hair type
> BSL relaxed
> 
> - Regimen/Plans to get to HL
> ...



Omg I am no where near in this challenge. I just wanted to say that your hair is sooo beautimus!!! I have half a mind to make it my screen saver!


----------



## Papoose (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I REALLY want to join this challenge, but I suck at them.  I may lurk though...


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 5, 2012)

growbaby said:
			
		

> Omg I am no where near in this challenge. I just wanted to say that your hair is sooo beautimus!!! I have half a mind to make it my screen saver!



Thank you!  You are so sweet! LOL!


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

*- Current length + hair type :* Full APL + Type 4 mostly 4c and some 4b. Coarse/Kinky/Mostly dense with fine strands. 

*- Regimen: *I keep my hair in cornrows all of the time and that is the foundation of my styles (wigs, crochet braids, bun with cornrows out, beanie hats, etc). I keep them in for 4 to 6 weeks and then re-do one at a time so my hair is never all out. I found that helped me reduce tangles. My hair tangles very easily and the strands are fine so keep it stretched is key for my type of hair. I exclusively finger detangle. I always keep my hair stretched so I wash and condition while in cornrows. I deep condition 1x-2x per week alternating between protein and moisturizing conditioner. I shampoo once every two weeks, Clarify once every 4-6 weeks, and try to co-wash daily but most of the time it ends up being around 3 times per week. I use rinse-out conditioner as a leave-in. That works the best for me because my hair is coarse and tends to get dry. I seal with butter and oils. 

*- Plans to get to HL:* Stick to my regimen above-especially co-washing dialy. Exercise, Eat Healthy, and Drink a lot of water. I've observed that the main thing that makes my hair grow faster is exercising and co-washing frequently. I think that it has something to do with the scalp circulation. Without it I will get 1/4 inch per month versus 1/2 inch per month or a little more.

*- HL goal date:* December 31, 2014. I hope I make it!! 

*- Plans once HL is achieved:* I'd like to flat iron it and I'm looking forward to wearing natural box braids on my hair at that length.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Papoose said:


> I REALLY want to join this challenge, but I suck at them.  I may lurk though...



Join! You have until the END of 2014.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'm happy about this thread too. While my hair has gotten better because of this site, I still have trouble retaining length. Every time I reach BSL My ends are always a mess and I end up back btwn APL and BSL or SL and APL.   I hope that this long term thread will help me stay focused. Plus it's good motivation since all of you have gorgeous hair. 

The long term thing was a great idea. I'm determined to not fail at this challenge.  help me ya'll 



SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I'm happy about this thread I really need this motivation and this will help. Sometimes I fall off so hard with my hair, start flat ironing it like crazy ( twice a week lol) and then I feel guilty and sad lol. This thread should help keep me on track with rollersetting which is far gentler on my hair and just general maintenance that I tend to neglect.
> And best of all it gives me LOADS of time lol. For me it's really a HL 2013 challenge though lol. Maybe I should have made one of those . I'll just stay here . I hope the amount of time doesn't make me complacent lol.


----------



## Danniquin (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I want to join!!

Necessary Details :

*- Current length + hair type* -Between Mbl and WL, hair type 4-ish?
*- Regimen * -Moisturize and Seal at least every other day, DC once a week, Co-wash once a week. Braidout almost every night.
*- Plans to get to HL* -Cut out the heat and stick with my regggie!
*- HL goal date* -By the end of 2013
*- Plans once HL is achieved* -Get a nice cut and then flaunt it!


----------



## Aireen (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Danniquin said:


> I want to join!!


Welcome! Your hair looks lovely in your DP.


----------



## Danniquin (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> Welcome! Your hair looks lovely in your DP.



Thank You!!  That reminds me, I will post a starting pic in December when I relax.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Danniquin said:


> Thank You!!  That reminds me, I will post a starting pic in December when I relax.


No rush, looking forward to the pictures though.


----------



## MsJamerican (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

- Current length + hair type: MBL -3b/3c/4a (I have a few naturally straight strand but don't count them), Fine/Medium silky strands, Medium Density

- Regimen: I don't have a specific regimen (meaning not routine). I just go by feel and what my hair "tells" me

- Plans to get to HL: I'm on a personal 2 year braids challenge. So I will be keeping my hair hidden, Do little small trims every time I redo my braids (im also transitioning), Not using any type of heat (except the sun and hooded dryer to deep condition), Continue to finger comb, keep Moisturizing & Sealing, continue exercising, eating clean, and staying hydrated, continue taking my vitamins

- HL goal date: I'm giving myself between July and December 2014

- Plans once HL is achieved: Probably straighten or just keep protective styling until I reach Full TBL then Classic Length


----------



## Aireen (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



MsJamerican said:


> - Current length + hair type: BSL -3c/4a, Fine/Medium Strands, Medium Density
> 
> - Regimen: I don't have a specific regimen. I just go by feel and what my hair "tells" me
> 
> ...


Welcome! I'm loving your siggy! <3


----------



## nyqtpy21 (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I wouls like to ba added to this challenge please! I'm new here, but I am commited to being HL.

Current hair length/type: MBL, natural, Multi-textured (80% 3c, 10% 2c, 10% 3b), always been natural; never relaxed or colored

Current Reggie: Co-wash daily or every other day (unless I'm wearing a complex style, then its 1x a week), DC bi-weekly, Shampoo once a month with low sulfate poo after an olive oil/JBCO pre-poo. I usually wear wash and go's or a bun (I dance) but just recently got into PSing (buns, flat twists, other styles) and roller sets. I straighten my hair once every three months. I take these vitamins for hair and whole body health:
Biotin, MSM, Silica, Flaxseed Oil

How I will reach HL: I plan to up my vitamins, and DC more often as well as detangle less. I want to get more PS in my arsenal so I will be more likely to do it, and I will also be better about trimming and sealing my ends. (I am not one that has ever needed to trim often, but I haven't in two years, so it waaay over due LOL)

Plans Once I reach HL: Enjoy it! My hair has always been long, but I would like to see just how long I can grow it and if HL is a managable length for me.


----------



## MsJamerican (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> Welcome! I'm loving your siggy! <3



Hello, Thank You! Yours is better! 

This is the first challenge I've entered on here. I'm transitioning (14 months post) so it would be great to reach Hip Length and maintain there until I'm completely natural, then move on to TBL and Classic.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



MsJamerican said:


> Hello, Thank You! Yours is better!
> 
> This is the first challenge I've entered on here. I'm transitioning (14 months post) so it would be great to reach Hip Length and maintain there until I'm completely natural, then move on to TBL and Classic.


Welcome to your first challenge, @MsJamerican. This is my first time hosting one so I hope we're both successful. Good luck transitioning, must be tough managing hair that's BSL and growing.


----------



## MsJamerican (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> Welcome to your first challenge, @MsJamerican. This is my first time hosting one so I hope we're both successful. Good luck transitioning, must be tough managing hair that's BSL and growing.



Yes, it is tough. That's why I'm keeping it braided (also because it's cold and braids help me retain so much length). I was getting frustrated when it was out and was thinking about BCing but I remembered how much I hated hair so short (I BC'd back in 2009) and didn't want to go through that again. 

Thanks for the luck, I'll be praying too. It's exciting just thinking about your real hair being so long and luscious.  Last time I had hair so long I was about 8 yrs. old and it was always braided up with colorful beads on the ends...


----------



## Aireen (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



MsJamerican said:


> Yes, it is tough. That's why I'm keeping it braided (also because it's cold and braids help me retain so much length). I was getting frustrated when it was out and was thinking about BCing but I remembered how much I hated hair so short (I BC'd back in 2009) and didn't want to go through that again.
> 
> Thanks for the luck, I'll be praying too. It's exciting just thinking about your real hair being so long and luscious.  Last time I had hair so long I was about 8 yrs. old and it was always braided up with colorful beads on the ends...


Well I believe that once you can keep a clear and positive vision that anything is possible so long hair will definitely be in your reach for 2014.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Dec 3, 2012)

Necessary Details      :

- Current length + hair type  
Bsl/mbl.....im in the fine to medium strands...medium density...normal porosity.....as far as numbers i think im mostly 4b/4a and some 3c dont really know heres a pic of my wet hair with conditioner...I dont have dry pics because ive been wearing wigs








- Regimen
No set reggie...I mainly cowash (follow the curly girl method) and shampoo whenever I feel like I need it....I also use castor oil to seal and occasionally natural gels....sometimes I oil my scalp with jbco
- Plans to get to HL
Protect...destroy
- HL goal date
I dont know man not sure about the schedule I want to be on
- Plans once HL is achieved
Either maintain for 6 mths to a year or keep on growing to tbl...depends on how my hair is then

*I dont know why the pic is sideways and im not even sure if ut comes out large enough...dont know how to change it....oh well*


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Aireen Thank you for starting this challenge, I was looking for a long term goal challenge, I can't believe I missed this thread, but I'm glad I found it in time 

*- Current length + hair type *
2" past APL, relaxed fine hair with mixed textures

*- Regimen*
Pre-poo weekly, co-wash bi-weekly, shampoo twice a month (one of these is a clarifying poo), DC weekly alternating with moisture and protein DC's sometimes both, Hard protein week before and week after relaxer and every 6-8 weeks whilst stretching, trim when I get relaxed moisturise and seal every other day.

*- Plans to get to HL*
Wearing more PS
M & S every other day (I've only started doing this again the past month)
Baggying and babying my ends
Up my water intake
Wearing more PS
Stretching relaxers for longer, relaxing 3 x per year only
Taking priteva (may add fish oils and evening primrose oil)

*- HL goal date* 
December 31st 2014

*- Plans once HL is achieved*
Maintain and enjoy


----------



## Aireen (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

@Angel of the North, you're welcome, there are no cut-offs so you would've been able to join at any point. I secretly side-eye challenges with cut-offs even though I understand why they're put into place. 

May I ask how you're able to do hard protein treatments on stretched hair? Doesn't that lead to tangles for you or is it because you get your touch-ups 6-8 weeks at a time that you're able to do hard protein treatments during stretches?


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Aireen I do 3 stretches a year 20 wks, 14.5 wks and 17.5 wks, I am able to do my protein treatments on stretched hair with no problems,  I prepoo,  detangle, clarify, do the protein treatment, co-wash, apply my DC and then detangle again (mostly to comb through the DC and make sure I haven't ended up with any tangles during the processes), I find I don't really have tangles by the DC stage, HTH


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'm only BSB so I’ll be lurking here to gain inspiration.

Cheering you on from the sidelines.


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Fhrizzball said:


> I'm only BSB so I’ll be lurking here to gain inspiration.
> 
> Cheering you on from the sidelines.



Fhrizzball

I'm an inch or so from BSB and I joined.  Dec 2014 is 24 months away!  You can do it!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Angel of the North said:


> @Aireen I do 3 stretches a year 20 wks, 14.5 wks and 17.5 wks, I am able to do my protein treatments on stretched hair with no problems,  I prepoo,  detangle, clarify, do the protein treatment, co-wash, apply my DC and then detangle again (mostly to comb through the DC and make sure I haven't ended up with any tangles during the processes), I find I don't really have tangles by the DC stage, HTH


Oh I misread, I knew I should've went to sleep.   Wow the longest stretches I do are 16 weeks long and my hair will scream at me if any hard protein comes near it. Is the protein treatment you use hard like Aphogee 2 Step, Angel of the North?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



WantNatural said:


> @Fhrizzball
> 
> I'm an inch or so from BSB and I joined.  Dec 2014 is 24 months away!  You can do it!



Maybe if I'm close enough to BSL by New Years. I don't want to jinx myself.


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Aireen Yes, Aphogee 2-step was the treatment I used, during the stretches if I'm not due a relaxer, I  will do a treatment every 6-8 wks in between.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Angel of the North said:


> @Aireen Yes, Aphogee 2-step was the treatment I used, during the stretches if I'm not due a relaxer, I  will do a treatment every 6-8 wks in between.


Ah okay well your hair certainly looks strong.  Angel of the North, do you use the balancing conditioner too?


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I did this time cos it came free with the 2-step treatment, I used it to co wash, rinsed and then used a moisturising DC


----------



## Aireen (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Angel of the North said:


> I did this time cos it came free with the 2-step treatment, I used it to co wash, rinsed and then used a moisturising DC


Ah okay because I always wondered if there was anyone that actually LIKED the balancing conditioner, my hair hated it. I rather just let water soften my hair then use my own moisture-rich DC than use the balancing conditioner.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

So I did an impromptu curiosity length check and one chunk of lock reaches the top of my bra. I guess I can have a go ahead to join up with this challenge.

Necessary Details :

- Current length + hair type
Barely scraping BSL 3c/4a/4b
- Regimen
low manipulation in the warmer months and protective styling in the cooler months. DC and oil treatments incorporated throughout. 
- Plans to get to HL
Healthier lifestyle and follow reggie.
- HL goal date
When the clock strikes 12 on NYE. Giving me the most amount of time for this
- Plans once HL is achieved
Bun drop just 'cause.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 14, 2012)

Aireen said:
			
		

> Ah okay because I always wondered if there was anyone that actually LIKED the balancing conditioner, my hair hated it. I rather just let water soften my hair then use my own moisture-rich DC than use the balancing conditioner.



I like it but I also only use it to cowash. I dc after with something more moisturizing. 
So how often do you do aphogee Aireen ?


----------



## Aireen (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



sharifeh said:


> I like it but I also only use it to cowash. I dc after with something more moisturizing.
> So how often do you do aphogee @Aireen ?


I don't use Aphogee anymore, @sharifeh. I really liked it, I used it at the start of my hair journey and it was basically like an answer to my prayers lol. It got rather difficult to get consistently - that one top of only being able to used it every 6 weeks was too much inconsistency for my hair since it loves protein. Also, when I did find it, vendors wanted to rack up the price.



Fhrizzball said:


> So I did an impromptu curiosity length check  and one chunk of lock reaches the top of my bra. I guess I can have a go  ahead to join up with this challenge.


Glad to have you! We're all going to make our goals, even if some fall a  little short, I'm absolutely sure that we'll all have some swinging  long hair by the end of 2014, 2 years is enough time.


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I want to try the Komaza Care protein hair strengthener, if I like it, I will ditch the Aphogee 2-step, I just want to get through some of my stash first, trying to use up before I re-buy products. I still love the 2-min though.

Aireen I don't particularly like or dislike the Aphogee balancing conditioner, I think it smells nice, gives a lot of slip but I'm not too keen on the ingredients. It has made my hair soft after the treatment, but I only use it to co-wash and follow up with another DC. I haven't DC'd with it so I don't really know how it works as a stand alone conditioner.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Aireen

your hair loves protein? how did you discover this? what protein products do you use and how often?


----------



## kurlllz (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay!!! A challenge for me!

- Current length + hair type: MBL + 3B, normal porosity/normal elasticity/medium texture/

- Regimen: wash with non-sulfate shampoo once a week.....co-wash once/twice weekly

- Plans to get to HL: no more bleaching hair....deep conditioning with shower cap weekly......keep ends moisturized and tucked away while sleep (and home).....sleep on satin pillowcase.....hmmm, I'll try to massage my scalp at least twice a week

- HL goal date: tailbone or longer by 12/31/13 the very last day

- Plans once HL is achieved: To continue treating my hair correctly.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



sharifeh said:


> @Aireen
> 
> your hair loves protein? how did you discover this? what protein products do you use and how often?


Well when I'd use Aphogee, even though I was using good products before, my breakage would significantly be reduced. I used it up so quickly though and when I didn't have it, I can tell my hair missed it. I would have to go long periods of time without it (couldn't find it) and that along with the price people would sell it for made me give it up.  

I started just using conditioners that had a significant amount of protein in it weekly or bi-weekly after my relaxers and would get better results than using Aphogee every 6+ weeks. (<- That was my aha moment.) I depend on MillCreek Botanicals Keratin Conditioner (recommended by @Nix08) mostly for my protein, it's natural and has keratin protein high on the list. Roux products also have protein high on the list and I like those a lot too, I've tried most and they're all really good. They're better used after fresh relaxer because they keep the hair balanced. Although, currently I'm using a bit of my Roux Porosity Control mixed with my Organix and loving the results. Another nice one is Alberto VO5 Hot Protein Moisturizing Intensive Creme Treatment, it comes in packs of 3 and leaves hair very soft + moisturized - has collagen protein high on the list.

I try to limit protein to when I have a fresh relaxer, protein tends to make hair hard and when I'm stretching I try to keep my new growth as soft as possible. 

ETA: I still like Aphogee and have good things to say about it. I'd recommend it to newbies that really need a kick start with their hair regimens.

Whew, sorry for the novel, @sharifeh.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Aireen

thank you for the novel!  I'm sorry for stalking you.  you have high density/fine strands right? I have dense hair and I'm pretty sure I have fine strands too.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



sharifeh said:


> @Aireen
> 
> thank you for the novel!  I'm sorry for stalking you.  you have high density/fine strands right? I have dense hair and I'm pretty sure I have fine strands too.


I edited it but I think you read before I clicked submit so I added some info in there about Roux, sharifeh.

Psh, stalking? LOL nahhh. I like finding out what other members are doing too. 

Yep, high density with fine strands so it can look think or thin.  I hardly let flat irons touch my hair for that reason because blow-drying is already damaging and I just can't imagine frying thin strands between 2 hot plates lol. When my stylist used to use flat-irons after a relaxer my hair would get FLAAAAATTT but it's okay when my hair is under my care. I just prefer blow-drying results, super straight hair with body. I think that's why my hair really likes protein, fine hair usually tends to need that boost, you know? Does your hair like protein too? If you're not sure, don't go messing around too much - I've gotten in trouble with that before.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> I edited it but I think you read before I clicked submit so I added some info in there about Roux, sharifeh.
> 
> Psh, stalking? LOL nahhh. I like finding out what other members are doing too.
> 
> Yep, high density with fine strands so it can look think or thin.  I hardly let flat irons touch my hair for that reason because blow-drying is already damaging and I just can't imagine frying thin strands between 2 hot plates lol. When my stylist used to use flat-irons after a relaxer my hair would get FLAAAAATTT but it's okay when my hair is under my care. I just prefer blow-drying results, super straight hair with body. I think that's why my hair really likes protein, fine hair usually tends to need that boost, you know? Does your hair like protein too? If you're not sure, don't go messing around too much - I've gotten in trouble with that before.




Aireen
 
oh i see

my hair responds very well to protein. because i read so much about protein overload on here i try not to overdo it. I always get that feeling that I should probably use more protein. I hardly ever use the hard proteins though my hair seems to like the aphogee. my hair also responds well to henna

i have trouble with thinning ends and split ends. do you have that issue at all?

i also prefer blowout results better than the flat iron, you make a good point about the flat iron and fine strands


----------



## Aireen (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



sharifeh said:


> @Aireen
> 
> oh i see
> 
> ...



Yeah the MillCreek isn't like at the level of Aphogee so it can be used more often but because of the high protein content, it doesn't leave my hair particularly soft with slip. I get very strengthened/durable hair with it. I like it a lot, when my health store doesn't have it in stock I get mad. 

This may sound weird but I had more of a problem with midshaft splits. I would get them from using the comb attachment from blow-dryers. Started air-drying and with trims, got rid of  them. Now I'm back to blow-drying again but I use my own wide tooth comb and a nozzle attachment to blow-dry in sections. So that solved the problem. 

Uhm, I have suffered from thin ends and splits before but only when I would be extra lazy with my hair. I get my ends trimmed really well and if I see any thinning or splits, I snip them off so I never have a chronic problem with them. There was one time though that I was not washing or combing my hair for a long time, just putting it in a bird's nest of a bun and expecting my hair to cooperate when I was finally ready to wash _without_ detangling first. I was also deep in a stretch, going through a breakup, had exams and used protein on my hair when I wanted to wash. Yeah... that was a lot of abuse and stress for my hair and gave me a setback. Happened during a very stressful period so I don't blame myself, was a teachable moment. Overall my hair doesn't need a lot to retain and look good, I'm very hair lazy and my hair actually likes my low maintenance regimen but there's a difference between neglect and low maintenance. 

*I would say if you're having trouble with thin ends + splits, you should keep your hair very balanced and try to trim lightly by using the search and destroy method.* Any time you notice a split, snip it off and use that time to clip off the bad ends, @sharifeh. Keeping hair protected at night also helps tons.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Did someone mention millcreek  Love the stuff....I love all of their protein conditioners: Keratin, Henna and one other that I'm forgetting now.  They strengthen without leaving your hair feeling crisp.  I used that Aphogee stuff once and couldn't deal. My hair also loves protein.  I use protein maybe 3 times a week (I cowash daily).   I was on the over moisturized side of things for a while but once you get the right proteins going...you don't really have to worry about being too far on either end protein or moisture.  

Another nice protein is Aubrey Organic Blue Camomille


----------



## BGT (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I might join this challenge. I'm BSB now, hoping to make BSL by March and WL by December 2013. I can't imagine what HL would look on me.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Nix08 said:


> Did someone mention millcreek  Love the stuff....I love all of their protein conditioners: Keratin, Henna and one other that I'm forgetting now.  They strengthen without leaving your hair feeling crisp.  I used that Aphogee stuff once and couldn't deal. My hair also loves protein.  I use protein maybe 3 times a week (I cowash daily).   I was on the over moisturized side of things for a while but once you get the right proteins going...you don't really have to worry about being too far on either end protein or moisture.
> 
> Another nice protein is Aubrey Organic Blue Camomille



Yesssss!  Took the words right out of my mouth! Totally agree 110%.



BGT said:


> I might join this challenge. I'm BSB now, hoping to make BSL by March and WL by December 2013. I can't imagine what HL would look on me.



Join, I kind of wanted to make it to an overall long hair care challenge anyway and you and I are at the same length, BGT.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I feel a little cray cray for joining in on this challenge because I was SO sure that BSL would be my ultimate goal when I joined this site.  But here I am (hopefully, not foolishly) throwing my hat into the ring for hip length hair in 2014.  

*Current length + hair type*: 
MBL, Relaxed and Type 4 something






*Regimen*
Wash, Deep Condition, leave-in and style.  For 2013 I'm trying to airdry more and continue bunning as I have been doing.  I'll update on my 2014 goals at the end of next year.  Also, I'll be doing protein treatments and Hot Oil Treatments, as needed. 

*Plans to get to HL* Buns, Buns and more Buns!

*HL goal date* 
December 31, 2014.  I can't predict the future so I'm taking all the time I can get. 

*Plans once HL is achieved* 
Figuring out how to maintain my hair's length and fullness while wearing it out in styles like braid outs and twist outs.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



WaistLengthDreams said:


> I feel a little cray cray for joining in on this challenge because I was SO sure that BSL would be my ultimate goal when I joined this site.  But here I am (hopefully, not foolishly) throwing my hat into the ring for hip length hair in 2014.


It's the hair anorexia... it's a beast.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

So the official start for this challenge is almost here and I haven't seen any updates! How's everyone doing? What are you doing to your hair lately? How are you feeling? Growth spurts? Christmas plans? Pictures? (<- I'm not pushing but if you have 'em, POST!)

@Angel of the North, @bebezazueta, @ChocolatePie777, @DanaFenty, @Danniquin, @Fhrizzball, @Gobal, @jesusislove1526, @JoyBelle, @kurlllz, @MIZZKAY, @MsJamerican, @Nix08, @nyqtpy21, @pre_medicalrulz, @SerenavanderWoodsen, @sharifeh, @soldier4hair, @SunRai Naturals, @WaistLengthDreams, @Waistlengthhopeful328, @WantNatural

My *UPDATE*: My hair feels and looks really thick. I have a bottle of Roux PC and I've been adding it to my conditioner for wash day, it's doing my hair good so I'm making this a weekly thing. I'm looking forward to relaxer day whenever that will be, most likely sometime in January. I've also been blow-drying again.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 19, 2012)

I am relaxing on Christmas morning & will post it as a starting pic that evening. 

Aireen

I also have a bottle of roux for about 4 months now. Wasn't sure on the best way to use it. So in conditioner works best for you? What about in conditioner for a cowash only?


----------



## Aireen (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> I am relaxing on Christmas morning & will post it as a starting pic that evening.
> 
> @Aireen
> 
> I also have a bottle of roux for about 4 months now. Wasn't sure on the best way to use it. So in conditioner works best for you? What about in conditioner for a cowash only?


I haven't tried it any other way but I don't think I will, this way works too well and I want the benefits of my conditioner but enhanced by the Roux PC. I guess it could work in a co-wash but I would mix it in my last conditioner wash. There's a thread on the various ways to use it and it really convinced me to try it, I'll find it for you and post it here, pre_medicalrulz.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I have no updates . I attempted to wear my hair unstraightened recently and it was a hot mess of all hot messes. My roots are sooooooo frizzy compared to the relaxed hair. I wanted to do a touch up so badly. I can't believe I was natural all that time . Idk how I dealt with the frizz factor. The new growth isn't even very curly, it's just insanely frizzy and depressing lol.
But I will be patient and probably wait till April when it gets humid to relax again, that's about an 8 month stretch or so. I'm soooooooo afraid of re-relaxing areas but it seems unavoidable.
I see my rollersets getting slightly more annoying at the roots too... the relaxer REALLY helped with that but I'm still going to hold off till Spring to re relax. I don't plan to go curly in the winter so there is no excuse for a touch up when a flat iron gets me silky straight.

I know this wasn't length related but it's whats going on


----------



## Aireen (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

'Kay didn't find the thread but I found the page that also really pushed me to start using Roux PC. I use method #5 of adding it to my DC, pre_medicalrulz. I remember in the thread some people couldn't use it weekly otherwise they'd get protein overload whereas others had hair that thrived with weekly use so keep that in mind.

http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2008/09/porosity-control-conditioner-101.html


----------



## Aireen (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I have no updates . I attempted to wear my hair unstraightened recently and it was a hot mess of all hot messes. My roots are sooooooo frizzy compared to the relaxed hair. I wanted to do a touch up so badly. I can't believe I was natural all that time . Idk how I dealt with the frizz factor. The new growth isn't even very curly, it's just insanely frizzy and depressing lol.
> But I will be patient and probably wait till April when it gets humid to relax again, that's about an 8 month stretch or so. I'm soooooooo afraid of re-relaxing areas but it seems unavoidable.


Have you tried protecting with product to help with overlapping? I notice people either use oil or protein conditioners.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 19, 2012)

Aireen said:


> 'Kay didn't find the thread but I found the page that also really pushed me to start using Roux PC. I use method #5 of adding it to my DC, pre_medicalrulz. I remember in the thread some people couldn't use it weekly otherwise they'd get protein overload whereas others had hair that thrived with weekly use so keep that in mind.
> 
> http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2008/09/porosity-control-conditioner-101.html



Ok thanks for this! I will read through the thread slowly. Lawd knows I don't need any setbacks.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 19, 2012)

Relaxed on yesterday & will get the hubby to take pics on tonight. I was BSL last touch up & I made it back to MBL. So now I'm 6 inches from HL!  Plenty of time. I'm so excited!


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> Yeah the MillCreek isn't like at the level of Aphogee so it can be used more often but because of the high protein content, it doesn't leave my hair particularly soft with slip. I get very strengthened/durable hair with it. I like it a lot, when my health store doesn't have it in stock I get mad.
> 
> This may sound weird but I had more of a problem with midshaft splits. I would get them from using the comb attachment from blow-dryers. Started air-drying and with trims, got rid of  them. Now I'm back to blow-drying again but I use my own wide tooth comb and a nozzle attachment to blow-dry in sections. So that solved the problem.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the tips Aireen
I guess I have to find that balance between low mani and neglect.  
I think in 2013,I'm gonna put myself on a regular dusting schedule and see if that helps. 

In terms of a starting pic, I hope to be relaxing my hair on Friday. I'm thinking of cutting it all the way back up to SL for a fresh start. We'll see.

i also think I'm gonna stop stretching so long. It doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> Relaxed on yesterday & will get the hubby to take pics on tonight. I was BSL last touch up & I made it back to MBL. So now I'm 6 inches from HL!  Plenty of time. I'm so excited!



MBL ! congrats bebezazueta



can't wait to see the pics


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Nix08 said:


> Did someone mention millcreek  Love the stuff....I love all of their protein conditioners: Keratin, Henna and one other that I'm forgetting now.  They strengthen without leaving your hair feeling crisp.  I used that Aphogee stuff once and couldn't deal. My hair also loves protein.  I use protein maybe 3 times a week (I cowash daily).   I was on the over moisturized side of things for a while but once you get the right proteins going...you don't really have to worry about being too far on either end protein or moisture.
> 
> Another nice protein is Aubrey Organic Blue Camomille



Nix08 

I've tried AO blue camomille before , it was good
I thought that was moisture. I liked it but it stank.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ok thanks for this! I will read through the thread slowly. Lawd knows I don't need any setbacks.



Let me know what you decide to do along with the results, pre_medicalrulz! 



bebezazueta said:


> Relaxed on yesterday & will get the hubby to take pics on tonight. I was BSL last touch up & I made it back to MBL. So now I'm 6 inches from HL!  Plenty of time. I'm so excited!



Congratulations, bebezazueta! I'm so happy for you, looks like you'll make your goal WELL before 2014! Can't wait for the pictures!



sharifeh said:


> Thanks for all the tips
> I guess I have to find that balance between low mani and neglect.
> I think in 2013,I'm gonna put myself on a regular dusting schedule and see if that helps.
> 
> ...


Do you really need to cut all the way to SL, sharifeh? It's your choice but just be sure you're perfectly contented with that decision. I cut my hair tons in 2012 and I want my hair to grow back like yesterday.  

How long do you stretch for?



sharifeh said:


> I've tried AO blue camomille before , it was good
> I thought that was moisture. I liked it but it stank.


Yep! I like AO products but I can't get with that earthy smell, especially when hugging people.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^ Ok. Will do.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 19, 2012)

sharifeh that one has milk protein and horsetail.  The white camelia, I find really stinks the others I don't mind and the hsr and rm I really like the smell of.


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 19, 2012)

I d like to be part of this challenge 
Current Lenght : WL 
Regimen : wash and Dc once to twice a week. Moisturize 2x everyday .
I hope to reach HL by oct 2013 ,i ll keep my hair in a bun or pinned up ,no other PS ,low manipulation,low heat .




Starting pic Nov 2012


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 19, 2012)

Kindheart now that's a gorgeous mane you have!  Lovely


----------



## Toy (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Kindheart,Your hair is Gorgeous!!! keep up the great work.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's my update. My hair is slightly curled from a roller wrap. Looks like its growing back in a V Shape again. I just blunt cut it at my last touch up. SMH!  Lesson learned is to leave it be & trim & wait to blunt cut when I reach my goal.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Ive been noticing bubble splits or what ever you call them since ive been examining my hair more....theyre prob from the last time i blew dried my hair plus using acv incorrectlu........may cut 2-3 inches in some parts by the end of the year tostart in a good place and just s and d from there......ill be back at just bsl then

I need to re check where wl and hl are cause when i look they seem very close on my body....

And i need to get over the hair anorexia cause when i wear my hair out people be complimenting it left and right and in my mind im like wtf are they talking bout...ugh

Oh and i need to find a new wig


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> Here's my update. My hair is slightly curled from a roller wrap. Looks like its growing back in a V Shape again. I just blunt cut it at my last touch up. SMH!  Lesson learned is to leave it be & trim & wait to blunt cut when I reach my goal.



Question: when you measure your hair where do you start from.......the front of you head back...base of each section on the scalp or something else......cause i always wondered how people get measurements here and on lhc like what is in your siggy?


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 19, 2012)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> Question: when you measure your hair where do you start from.......the front of you head back...base of each section on the scalp or something else......cause i always wondered how people get measurements here and on lhc like what is in your siggy?



I measure from my nape every time. Hope this helps!

ETA:  oh I used to measure from the front hairline & that's what I had/have in my siggy. I need to update that. LOL!


----------



## Toy (Dec 19, 2012)

bebezazueta,just beautiful.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 19, 2012)

Toy said:


> bebezazueta,just beautiful.



OMG!  It's Toy my hair inspiration!  Thanks lady!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 19, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Here's my update. My hair is slightly curled from a roller wrap. Looks like its growing back in a V Shape again. I just blunt cut it at my last touch up. SMH!  Lesson learned is to leave it be & trim & wait to blunt cut when I reach my goal.



Sheesh! Its so shiny, thick & moist!


----------



## Toy (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

bebezazueta,you are a mess, it is what is.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 19, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Sheesh! Its so shiny, thick & moist!



Thanks lady!  Can't wait to see your past WL hair!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 19, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Thanks lady!  Can't wait to see your past WL hair!



Lol I WISH I was passed it. LOL


----------



## NJoy (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I joined the 2013 thread but, this one is more likely. That said, I'm in!

- Current length + hair type BSL 4a

- Regimen cowash (suave coconut, v05 Tea Therapy, MillCreek Biotin) 2x/wk, DC (homemade mix) weekly, airdry, sulfur growth mix 3x/wk)

- Plans to get to HL consistent regi, proper hydration (water), ps'g (if I can get hubby off my back about wearing my hair out), exercise, clean eating (well...clean enough eating. )

- HL goal date ~ not sure so, I'll just say June 2014 (setting my birthday as my goal)

- Plans once HL is achieved ~depends on where my natural hair hangs but, for sure, I'll be doing a bun drop.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 19, 2012)

Yay! NJoy is here!  Welcome & can't wait to see your progress. So inspirational.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

My hair is currently in medium twists in preparation for my annual flat iron on Christmas Eve.  I will post pictures after it is done, so these will serve as my official start pictures.  The only pictures that I have right now is of my hair banded and my current twists, but I will post them in the morning.


----------



## MsJamerican (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'm redoing my box braids (one by one, I didnt take them all out). I'm scared to post pics because my hair is not as thick and since im transitioning my ends look pathetic. Also as I'm redoing them I feel like cutting to where my natural hair stops because the thought that keeps coming to mind is: "Since I will be wearing braids for 2 years straight, Whats the point of keeping my processed ends" but then again I think "If I cut my hair now I won't make Hip Length in time"...erplexed


----------



## Aireen (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Nice starting pics, ladies! Looking forward to the progress for later on this year. I'll be sure to post mine after this my next relaxer.

ChocolatePie777, what exactly are bubble splits? Are they like splits in between a strand that are joined together to form a single strand again at both ends?


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Updates: Since I found out I am low porosity I have been using heat (via baggying for a few hours or sitting under the hooded dryer) to help my leave-in conditioner penetrate. OMG-my hair is responding so well to that. I don't have to moisturize as often and it feels stronger and softer now all of the time. 

I added Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in and Garnier Fructis Leave-in conditioners to my regimen. I alternate using them. I really like how my hair responds to both products. Cantu Shea Butter gives me the protein that my hair likes. I co-wash frequently and shampoo (with sulfates) at least once a week or once every two weeks so I don't have any issues with cone build up. 

I'm still protective styling and finger detangling. It works for my lifestyle and my easy to tangle, fine strand hair. I thought I was APL but it looks like I've passed that point. I'm not sure how to measure BSL on myself because my actual brastrap is at or above my armpits (lol). I took one of my braids out to do the length check.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'm planning on roller setting tomorrow. Starting with a hot oil treatment, shampoo, roux PC rinse, DC, and then leave-in treatment.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Wearing my Celie braids pulled up into a bunned and wrapped with a faux bun cover (phony pony bunned around my bun).

Hubby:  Oh, so you're finally wearing your own hair out. 

Me: Yep. grin


----------



## Aireen (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Soooo I was trying to use my coconut oil to seal in moisture from the water after washing my hair... I guess kind of like a leave-in? I don't know, anyway that didn't work too well. Then I tried it on dry hair and it made my hair look pretty good but my 3rd day hair that usually looks way better is just mediocre. Meh, I guess it just re-established what I already knew, my hair looks better product free.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I dusted off my curlformers and tried them out. They only lasted a couple days but I'm sorely tempted to try out the extra wide version so I can use it for my buns and whatnot. Still don't know how I'm going to style my hair for Christmas though. May try out my last bit of KCCC I have left and hope it won't turn into a jherri curl like last go around.


----------



## regina07 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> Here's my update. My hair is slightly curled from a roller wrap. Looks like its growing back in a V Shape again. I just blunt cut it at my last touch up. SMH! Lesson learned is to leave it be & trim & wait to blunt cut when I reach my goal.


 
Girl! You have such beautiful hair!  Excellent job keeping it healthy.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 21, 2012)

regina07 said:


> Girl! You have such beautiful hair!  Excellent job keeping it healthy.



Awe!  Thanks lady!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



jesusislove1526 said:


> My hair is currently in medium twists in preparation for my annual flat iron on Christmas Eve.  I will post pictures after it is done, so these will serve as my official start pictures.  The only pictures that I have right now is of my hair banded and my current twists, but I will post them in the morning.



Here are pictures of my banding and how I am going to wear my hair until Monday.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



jesusislove1526 said:


> Here are pictures of my banding and how I am going to wear my hair until Monday.


Looking foward to the flat-iron pictures!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

This is my Ultimate goal! and i really need this thread for the motivation for the times when i want to chop it all off and start over (Like when the weather is 600 billion degrees here in Georgia ) So here we go!

- Current length + hair type 
*Currently Grazing BSL with  types 3A at the crown 3B in the middle and 3C in the back *

 Regimen 
*1. Weekly Wash with Totally Twisted Shampoo Herbal Essences 
2. In Shower steam condition with Totally Twisted conditioner
3. DC with a mixture on conditioners that i dump in an empty evoo bottle with 
added honey and evoo
4. Cool rinse and dry with cotton shirt
5. Massage scalp with MN/Cayenne oil/MTG mix for 5 minutes
6. Add Creme of Nature Lemongrass & Rosemary Leave in
7. Add a layer of Elasta QP Olive oil & Mango butter moisturizer 
8. Seal with Whipped Shea butter 
9. Braid into 5 sections and Air dry
10. Un-braid the next day and throw into a high ponytail. 
11. undo ponytail every 2-3. Spray with warm water, MN scalp massage, add Olive oil & Mango butter moisturizer and Shea with Shea Butter.*

(But im kind of liking this french braid up do i tried today and its easy and comfortable so i might protective style like this for a while)


Plans to get to HL
*so ill be practicing extreme protective protective styling (but not during spring break week lol) since im also in the Ultimate Hardcore no Heat Challenge *

HL goal date
*Honestly with the growth aids im using im hoping to reach by January 2014
I'm currently 9-10 inches away 
*

- Plans once HL is achieved 
*Straighten my hair once and Maintain until my bangs reach HL then grow out until it cant handle it ... im really thinking about giving it away to locks of love or something.*

Staring picture will be added Dec. 31st


----------



## nyqtpy21 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

So I had to wait until I could get my hair straightened to post my starting pics, but here they are! Just got my hair flat ironed/trimmed at the salon today!


----------



## LimitedEdition (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

- Current length + hair type 
I am currently BSL. My hair type is mostly 3c all natural. Last relaxer was 3 years ago, permanent color was added 2 years ago. My hair is very frizzy and has dryness issues.

- Regimen
I am on a direct heat restricted regimen. I wear twist outs or roller sets mainly and I allow myself once every 3 months a blow out and flat iron. 

- Plans to get to HL
I feel like if I stick with my plan I should get to HL by December 2014 with room to spare.

- HL goal date
December 2014 gives me what I think is plenty of cushion for my learning curve. 

- Plans once HL is achieved
Stick to my same regimen and slowly trim until Im blunt and all the color is gone. I honestly think WSL will be my final happy length but I want to get to HL just to prove it to myself.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 24, 2012)

Good luck everyone! 

❤

---- Because You're Worth It 






   Pretty please vote for me here: http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/vote-for-the-2012-bglh-style-icon-of-the-year/ - for BGLH Icon of the Year - Jennifer  

    Also please read some more previous posts:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591027 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=622227 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937   Jennifer  www.bootyfurl.co.uk ♥


----------



## Gobal (Dec 24, 2012)

I had to have a good 2-3 inches cut off due to damage caused by bleaching - never doing that again! Will try to do a length check tomorrow, I imagine I'll only be scraping bsl. I'll be straightening on NYE so hopefully should have some pics. 


Merry Christmas!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 24, 2012)

....................


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 24, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ....................



Starting pic


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Had a pretty hectic couple of weeks with work and getting ready for the holidays so I missed wash day last week but I plan on washing tomorrow. I've been bunning like mad and I haven't used heat this month, I even wore a braid out bun for my work Christmas party. 

I'm on antibiotics so I've stopped taking the Priteva and I've only been moisturising my hair and ends, I haven't been sealing. My hair is doing well under the circumstances.


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 26, 2012)

Used Claudie s Murumuru acai  butter 3 days ago and don't need to moisturize yet.great stuff! I have alot of shed hair ,it could be stress .


----------



## Aireen (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! My hair came out quite nice for dinner. I guess weekly Roux PC is keeping my hair in check.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 26, 2012)

Aireen said:


> Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! My hair came out quite nice for dinner. I guess weekly Roux PC is keeping my hair in check.



Nice! I'm planning to use mine on my next wash.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Nice! I'm planning to use mine on my next wash.


Nice! I don't think you'll regret it honestly. Btw, your growth from stretching is very inspiring. You've inspired me to stretch an extra month or 2.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 26, 2012)

Aireen said:


> Nice! I don't think you'll regret it honestly. Btw, your growth from stretching is very inspiring. You've inspired me to stretch an extra month or 2.



Lol! That's awesome.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol! That's awesome.


Did you get to leave your hair down for Christmas? How was the family's response? Any weave checks?


----------



## mayoo (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

*- Current length + hair type*
BSL- not sure but I think 3c/4a/4b 

*- Regimen*
Co-wash and DC once a week 
Detangle in shower
Apply leave-in
Style for the week 
That's it  

*- Plans to get to HL*
Be cosistant!

*- HL goal date*
June 31, 2014

*- Plans once HL is achieved*
Keep growing!


----------



## cnap (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



- Current length + hair type
BSB + Mostly 4s
- Regimen
Wash, condition, M/S... the usual
- Plans to get to HL
Consistency
- HL goal date
12/31/14
- Plans once HL is achieved
Flat iron for the first time ever.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Welcome new challengers!  

Wow, I'm liking the turn out of this challenge actually. I thought people would be more apprehensive since the end date is so far ahead.

Here's a video of a HL lady to inspire you all, she's texlaxed. (You may want to skip/fast forward the video.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkAV2Nsdi5M


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 26, 2012)

Aireen I love this challenge!  Inspirational, informative, encouraging & beautiful heads of hair in here. A breath of fresh air.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> @Aireen I love this challenge!  Inspirational, informative, encouraging & beautiful heads of hair in here. A breath of fresh air.



Aw thanks, bebezazueta! I hope when I do give an update it can add to that in some way for the people that are BSB/BSL.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Hi ladies!!!

Im in. To make this, I need to grow roughly, .75 inches of hair each month and retain all of it. That's very doable for me. The challenging part will be to stay in protective styles. This is normally where I fall off. So, I am coming here in hopes of gaining some support and check in partners that help to keep me accountable.

*- Current length + hair type* APL
*- Regimen* co wash daily. dc once a month.
*- Plans to get to HL* I plan to work out 5 days a week, protective style and keep my hair as moist as possible. My hair really thrives in moisture.
*- HL goal date* December 31, 2014. Im giving myself the whole time as I may have to cut some hair (a hair boo boo that I am currently trying to fix)
*- Plans once HL is achieved* I think that will be as far as I go. so I will just maintain from there.


----------



## kurlllz (Dec 26, 2012)

Lovingmywaves12 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Im in. To make this, I need to grow roughly, .75 inches of hair each month and retain all of it. That's very doable for me. The challenging part will be to stay in protective styles. This is normally where I fall off. So, I am coming here in hopes of gaining some support and check in partners that help to keep me accountable.
> 
> ...



.75 inches per month seems like a lot. My hair grows about .5 a month. I never considered myself having fast growing hair but some ppl know their hair can grow that fast.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 27, 2012)

Aireen said:


> Welcome new challengers!
> 
> Wow, I'm liking the turn out of this challenge actually. I thought people would be more apprehensive since the end date is so far ahead.
> 
> ...



Wow, her hair is gorgeous! Inspiration for sure.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

- *Hair Type and Length:* 3c/4a, BSL
- *Regimen:* Weekly Rollersets, Daily M&S ends, 2X Month DCs, 2X year Texlax
- *Plans to get to HL*: Stay consistent and  take care of my ends
- *HL goal date:* Anytime before or in 2014
- *Plans once HL is achieved:* Reevaluate length goals, maybe cut to full WHip length


----------



## Cersei (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Hi! 

*Current length + hair type:* BSL/MBL. I'm mostly 4a but I have a patch of 3c near my nape.
*Regimen:* Wash every other week, detangle with conditioner, twist with coconut oil and moisturize/seal as needed.
*Plans to get to HL:* I really need to take better care of my ends. Last time, they were rough and full of split ends because I hadn't trimmed in 2+ years. So regular dusting is a must for now on.
*HL goal date:* I think I can be there by early 2014, but let's say June 2014. 
*Plans once HL is achieved:* Grow until it's at an even length and then think about whether I want to cut back or not. I definitely don't want to grow any further. (I think.)

Here is my starting pic


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Almost to a new year ladies

How far are you from HL?

What are your trimming plans?

I'll start. I'm 6 inches away from HL!  I plan to trim with every relaxer & I relax 4 times a year. I should have really blunt ends at HL by December 2014. Excited!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Almost to a new year ladies
> 
> How far are you from HL?
> 
> ...



I'm a good 8 inches away  I'm going to keep my trims to a minimum. .. haven't figured out a trim schedule yet. ..


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 29, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Almost to a new year ladies
> 
> How far are you from HL?
> 
> ...



I'm 7 inches from HL and I plan on trimming as I usually do. I trim my the phases of the moon and all that good stuff.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Dec 29, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart does trimming by moon phrases help? When do you trim exactly? With each full moon?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 29, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Almost to a new year ladies
> 
> How far are you from HL?
> 
> ...



I'm also 6 inches away & trim at every relaxer. I relax twice a year.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> I'm 7 inches from HL and I plan on trimming as I usually do. I trim my the phases of the moon and all that good stuff.



ManiiSweetheart I vote for you to remind us when it's time to trim for the moon phases...I wouldn't mind trimming around that schedule


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> Almost to a new year ladies
> 
> How far are you from HL?
> 
> ...



I'm ~10 inches away 

I don't have a trimming schedule but I think I'll try to do it seasonal so my next one would be sometime in the spring. Hopefully I will be more than just grazing BSL by then.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> Almost to a new year ladies
> 
> How far are you from HL?
> 
> ...


I'm 12 inches away last time I did a rough check. Could be more, could be less, I have no idea but I'll do a better check when my hair gets longer since it'll be easier. I've skipped trimming recently and my ends actually look okay so I'm going to see how long I can go without the scissors. I relax 3-4x/year usually - I'm trying to make it only 3 for 2013 but summer is so brutal. I'm taking vitamins so no deficiency is going to get in the way of growth this coming year.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I joined a while ago, but here's my starting picture for 2013.

How far are you from HL?
I am currently 11 inches away from HL

What are your trimming plans?
I trim 2x per year-- once for my blowout in May on my curlyversary, and the other time in November or December when I do my annual flat iron.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 29, 2012)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> ManiiSweetheart does trimming by moon phrases help? When do you trim exactly? With each full moon?





Nix08 said:


> ManiiSweetheart I vote for you to remind us when it's time to trim for the moon phases...I wouldn't mind trimming around that schedule



Yes I'd love to remind you ladies and I trim/dust anytime from the new moon until half way to the full moon. And each zodiac represents a different reason for trimming ..like promoting/retarding growth, thickness of the hair. I'll try and find the website I got it from. And post the chart asap.

Personally I like this method because just makes sense. Farmers plan when they tend to the farm on the same schedule. And I think plants growing in the earth is equivalent to the hair growing on our heads.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 29, 2012)

Ladies be encouraged!  Whether you have 1 inch or 15 inches to HL, we are all in this together!  

1) Lets focus on retention
2) achieve max growth
3) be consistent
4) check in here often for support


----------



## Aireen (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I need all the support I can get, I'm 3 months post but I'm torn between stretching or relaxing right now.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 29, 2012)

Aireen said:


> I need all the support I can get, I'm 3 months post but I'm torn between stretching or relaxing right now.



Go head and relax so you can see you're closer than you think to HL!


----------



## MsJamerican (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> Almost to a new year ladies
> 
> How far are you from HL?
> 
> ...



How far are you from HL? Currently 5.5 inches but I may trim around 4 inches between now and December 2014

What are your trimming plans? I was thinking I should trim .5 inches every 3 months until all my hair is natural. That way, I will still reach HL while at the same time making my transition a little easier.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 30, 2012)

How far are you from HL?

about 15 inches 

What are your trimming plans?

i'm going to start dusting on a regular schedule , what that schedule is I'm not sure yet  maybe I'll do the moon thing with ya'll, i just need it to be regular because i feel like see through ends are gonna be my biggest hindrance 
in this journey


Eta: adding my starting pic


----------



## Aireen (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

*Remember to drink water, ladies!*


----------



## NJoy (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> *Remember to drink water, ladies!*


 
Agreed! And if you need help, there's always the ***2013 Up Your Water Intake Challenge *** . (shameless plug) We're turning up in 2013. Water, that is.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



ManiiSweetheart said:


> This is my Ultimate goal! and i really need this thread for the motivation for the times when i want to chop it all off and start over (Like when the weather is 600 billion degrees here in Georgia ) So here we go!
> 
> - Current length + hair type
> *Currently Grazing BSL with  types 3A at the crown 3B in the middle and 3C in the back *
> ...



Here is my Starting pic


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Here is the Lunar chart for trimming! Isn't not completely done but i'm sure it'll be complete by June. 

Red Dates are the Best dates for trimming/cutting

*Lengthening*

   Jan 6-7

   Feb 11-12

   Mar 2-3

   Apr 6-7-8

May 23-24 

   Jun 1-2

*Thicken*

   Jan 14-15

   Feb 7-8

Mar 28-29-30

   Apr 11-12

   May 8-9-10

   Jun 19-20

*Strengthen*

  Jan 19-20

   Feb 2-3-4

   Mar 6-7

Apr 25-26

   May 4-5

   Jun 10-11

*Root Work*

 Jan 24-25

   Feb 15-16-17

   Mar 20-21

   Apr 16-17

   May 13-14-15

Jun 23-24-25

*Beautifying*

  Jan 29-30

Feb 21-22

   Mar 14-15

   Apr 2-3

   May 27-28

   Jun 4-5-6

*Lengthen*: Cut or trim your hair on the days provided for lengthening to shock and excite your hair growth patterns, causing your hair to grow two to three times faster and therefore lengthening your hair.

*Thicken*: The dates provided for thickening promote the activation of new growth cycles in ones bulb and hair follicles.

*Strengthen*: Cutting or trimming one's hair on the dates provided for strengthening enables the roots, follicles, and bulbs to increase and strengthen one's growth patterns, thus producing stronger and more resilient hair to help avoid premature fall out! 

*Root Work*: These dates work directly with the roots to shock the entire growth cycle, effectively aiding your hair and scalp in all aspects of hair growth and scalp improvement.

*Beautifying*: These dates are used to improve the texture and sheen of one's hair. Beautifying also works to enhance and refine the waviness of one's hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

@ManiiSweetheart Thank you I've put the dates in my phone


----------



## mayoo (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



mayoo said:


> *- Current length + hair type*
> BSL- not sure but I think 3c/4a/4b
> 
> *- Regimen*
> ...


 
Hey ladies! I'm checking in with my current length today


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's my start. ..


----------



## Aireen (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Ladies, I will be linking ManiiSweetheart's lunar calender post in the OP on the front page for anyone that wants to check it quickly since we don't know how long this thread may or may not get within the next 6 months.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2012)

Aireen said:


> Ladies, I will be linking ManiiSweetheart's lunar calender post in the OP on the front page for anyone that wants to check it quickly since we don't know how long this thread may or may not get within the next 6 months.



Great idea!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'm liking the starting pics for this thread! Everyone's hair looks so healthy, I'm hopeful for 0 setbacks and near to if not 100% retention to reach our goals in 2013-2014! <3


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2012)

2 full years to go ladies  Happy New Year


----------



## Aireen (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

*Update*: Stretching is actually becoming easy and enjoyable with my Organix Macadamia Condish + Roux PC combo. <333


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 3, 2013)

Checking in: Rocking my bob wig for a few months....

Glad I only joined two challenges so I don't have to check-in a hundred times about the same thing. LOL


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Forgot to post my starting pic! The pic is actually a few weeks old. erplexed





Im wearing a flexirod set for now. Wash and roller set planned for the weekend.

Looking at pre_medicalrulz hair I dont think Ill ever make HL  Im envious!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



jesusislove1526 said:


> - Current length + hair type: longest layer is grazing MBL, 3c natural.  I have @10 inches to go before I reach HL.
> - Regimen: cowash 2x per week [Suave Naturals, VO5 Moisture Milks]
> DC 1x per week [cholesterol]
> protective styles only, mainly mini braids
> ...



Starting pictures are in my signature.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 3, 2013)

LimitedEdition said:


> Forgot to post my starting pic! The pic is actually a few weeks old. erplexed
> 
> Im wearing a flexirod set for now. Wash and roller set planned for the weekend.
> 
> Looking at pre_medicalrulz hair I dont think Ill ever make HL  Im envious!



LimitedEdition
Giiiiirl your hair is beauuuutiful! You are well on your way!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



jesusislove1526 said:


> Starting pictures are in my signature.



I decided to post my starting pictures in separately, just in case I change my signature pictures, so they are attached.


----------



## kurlllz (Jan 4, 2013)

- Current length + hair type: MBL + normal porosity/normal elasticity/medium texture/

- Regimen: wash with non-sulfate shampoo every 7/10 days.....co-wash once/twice weekly

- Plans to get to HL: no more bleaching hair....pre-poo w/ coconut oil.....deep conditioning with shower cap weekly......keep ends moisturized and tucked away while sleep (and home).....sleep on satin pillowcase.....hmmm, I'll try to massage my scalp at least twice a week

- HL goal date: tailbone or longer by 12/31/14 the very last day



- Plans once HL is achieved: To continue treating my hair correctly.

Dry          and         Wet


----------



## Aireen (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



jesusislove1526 said:


> I decided to post my starting pictures in separately, just in case I change my signature pictures, so they are attached.


Your edges are so long, I admire that they're the same length as the rest of your hair.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

*UPDATE*: I've been super sketchy when it comes to taking vitamins. I think maybe I should go back to putting them in my pillbox because it tends to keep me on schedule. Like I said, NO deficiency will keep me from reaching WL and then HL aka no excuses for 2013-2014.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 5, 2013)

Currently hennaing .... took about 500 g 
I'll keep it in over night and cowash it out in the morning. 
And apply indigo... trying this out instead of chemical dyes.
Trying to keep my hair in a high bun until April 1st. For the most retention as possible.
I kind of want to be MBL by then so consistency and determination are key.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



ManiiSweetheart said:


> Currently hennaing .... took about 500 g
> I'll keep it in over night and cowash it out in the morning.
> And apply indigo... trying this out instead of chemical dyes.
> Trying to keep my hair in a high bun until April 1st. For the most retention as possible.
> I kind of want to be MBL by then so consistency and determination are key.


ManiiSweetheart and anyone else that can answer, how are you able to combat the possible dryness that can occur with henna?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 5, 2013)

Aireen said:


> ManiiSweetheart and anyone else that can answer, how are you able to combat the possible dryness that can occur with henna?



I add moisturizing oils like olive oil and coconut oil to my mix and Always use a really heavy thick and rich deep condition afterwards. I also try cowashing... but I end shampooing sometimes. Oh and just use water.... no tea or lemon juice... which I find drying.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> @ManiiSweetheart and anyone else that can answer, how are you able to combat the possible dryness that can occur with henna?


 
Aireen

I add honey (natural humectant) to my henna right before I use it.  I also do a major DC (w/steam) after any henna treatment. More moisture to pull and lock into the hair.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Saturday was wash day (pre-poo, co-wash, DC, m & s). I'm bunning most of the time and my ends are not exposed. I want to look at my regimen, make a couple of tweaks here and there, like a mid week co-wash as my hair seems to benefit from them. I need to try and get back to that place where I can detangle and lose hardly any hair, but I need to be careful not to have any protein overload setbacks.

I am in the up your water intake challenge so I'm drinking more water, which I'm hoping to start seeing the benefits of for my hair and skin. I finally got round to purchasing some scissors and will begin doing a light dusting once a month, I'm hoping this will mean less hair being taken off when I go to get my trims. I'm somewhere between 9 - 10 inches from HL, that's a lot of growing to be done, I need to be retaining as much of my growth as possible.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



ManiiSweetheart said:


> I add moisturizing oils like olive oil and coconut oil to my mix and Always use a really heavy thick and rich deep condition afterwards. I also try cowashing... but I end shampooing sometimes. Oh and just use water.... no tea or lemon juice... which I find drying.



Yeah I always wondered why people used tea and lemon juice to their mixes but I guess the tea is to darken and lemon to lighten?



NJoy said:


> @Aireen
> 
> I add honey (natural humectant) to my henna right before I use it.  I also do a major DC (w/steam) after any henna treatment. More moisture to pull and lock into the hair.



Ah yes, honey and steam! I'll keep that in mind, my skin loves honey and I've already been considering buying a steamer.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Prepped for an oil rinse and then putting my hair in chunky twists. I hope to keep those in for a week with occassional touch ups and keeping the ends bunned.

Other than that, nothing new and all is well.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Just ordered the Bee Mine Luscious Balancing Moisturizer and juicy Spritz 
I've been looking for a good moisturizer and leave-in since my HJ began back in 2009, so I hope they are as great as everyone says..... They better be for £30

Plus, since I'm back to college tomorrow I'm gonna use it as a chance to start increasing my water intake, back to my usual litre a day. 

Also thinking of how I can narrow down my whole regimen to only about five products if I can; trying to keep it simple. I know it's gonna be difficult but it's gotta be done


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 6, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Just ordered the Bee Mine Luscious Balancing Moisturizer and juicy Spritz
> I've been looking for a good moisturizer and leave-in since my HJ began back in 2009, so I hope they are as great as everyone says..... They better be for £30
> 
> Plus, since I'm back to college tomorrow I'm gonna use it as a chance to start increasing my water intake, back to my usual litre a day.
> ...



The Balancing mousturizer is one of the best moisturizing creams out there.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Jan 6, 2013)

*mental note***Must trim hair tomorrow. ..must trim hair tomorrow.....must trim hair tomorrow****

I already did a two step treatment and ao hsr dc yesterday....so im all ready to blow dry and trim.....I was suppose to do this so long ago....need to figure out how much im gonna take off...dont think itll be more than an inch though


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



mayoo said:


> Just ordered the Bee Mine Luscious Balancing Moisturizer and juicy Spritz





Kindheart said:


> The Balancing mousturizer is one of the best moisturizing creams out there.



This is on my wish list, I've got the Bee Mine Deja's Milk  and Bee-u-ti-ful DC and I love that they don't have any protein in them. I haven't tried them yet as I'm trying to use up some other stuff first. I want moisturisers and DC's with and without protein, this will give me better control of the amount of protein that goes into my hair. I hope that they are as good as everybody says they are too.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

dcing with ao hsr, hoping to trim tonight after i rinse it out, keeping my hair in a bun esp since im working out everyday


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 6, 2013)

Here are the results of my washday.
Twisted with Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie.
I'll leave these in until Monday then undo them and throw my hair up into a high bun until my next washday.


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Can I Join?

Currently BSL natural. Im about 3c or 3b
Regimin on my blog (see sig)
To get there I plan to keep up my regimen as it seems to be working pretty well atm.
Goal date is End of 2014
Once it's achieved I'll probably cut it back up to waist length but will therefore know I have very healthy ends.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I washed and DC ed yesterday with Beautiful Textures DC ,applied some Sweet Ambrosia and today ,although I didn't need to ,applied a bit of Claudie's Acai Murumuru butter .Yall,my hair is butter soft !


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been drinking my water and have stayed consistent with scalp massages


----------



## mayoo (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Angel of the North said:


> This is on my wish list, I've got the Bee Mine Deja's Milk and Bee-u-ti-ful DC and I love that they don't have any protein in them. I haven't tried them yet as I'm trying to use up some other stuff first. I want moisturisers and DC's with and without protein, this will give me better control of the amount of protein that goes into my hair. I hope that they are as good as everybody says they are too.


 
I shall report back here as soon as they arrive


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 7, 2013)

A friend recently told me it would take 7+ years for my hair to reach HL because of "my type of hair" I didn't even both to explain.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 7, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> A friend recently told me it would take 7+ years for my hair to reach HL because of "my type of hair" I didn't even both to explain.



LOL Those type of people still exist??


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 7, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LOL Those type of people still exist??



Haha yes!  Alive and well


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 7, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> A friend recently told me it would take 7+ years for my hair to reach HL because of "my type of hair" I didn't even both to explain.



LAWD! Show her better than you can tell her! Come back here and tell us all about how you bun dropped your HL  hair on her. LOL!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 7, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> LAWD! Show her better than you can tell her! Come back here and tell us all about how you bun dropped your HL  hair on her. LOL!



I will!  She's trying to reach HL too... ill just laugh when I get there before her


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I bought the Aussie Split End Protector leave-in and I've been putting it on the ends of my hair only. I don't have issues with split ends but figured that since I am growing my hair to long lengths that extra protein will help keep my hair strong. Good results so far so I'm adding it to the regimen. 

I was concerned that my ends might be crunchy from too much protein but they are still soft and moisturized so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



ManiiSweetheart said:


> Haha yes!  Alive and well


LOL which is why I HARDLY tell anyone about my hair goals. Haters all around and if you tell them you decided to trim off bad ends, they'll say something like "See, your type of hair will always have bad ends or split ends because it just can't grow."  People be so negative.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 8, 2013)

Aireen said:


> LOL which is why I HARDLY tell anyone about my hair goals. Haters all around and if you tell them you decided to trim off bad ends, they'll say something like "See, your type of hair will always have bad ends or split ends because it just can't grow."  People be so negative.



Hot mess....smh. People and their silly assumptions.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



ManiiSweetheart said:


> I will! She's trying to reach HL too... ill just laugh when I get there before her


 
Wait, she's on her hair journey too and she still said something like that??


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Jan 9, 2013)

Didnt trim like a said I would.....just dusted and did a light search and destrot because I wanted to wash my hair and all mt streching wouldve been in vain if I didnt do at least that much.... sigh


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 9, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Wait, she's on her hair journey too and she still said something like that??



Yes that's what I was thinking ... I'm guessing she thinks she has "better hair" since she's half Honduran ...


----------



## Aireen (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

So I'm thinking of relaxing on Friday and will make my appointment in the morning. I'll update on whether I actually made the appointment or not. If I relax, I'll post pics with my next wash. Wondering if I should trim, hopefully I don't need one too desperately. I would stretch but I'm too excited to relax for some reason.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Relaxing my hair tomorrow at 12 noon!!  I would've stretched but I was too impatient and tempted to have my hair freshly done for the new year. Hopefully after this time, I can stretch until my birthday.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



ManiiSweetheart said:


> Yes that's what I was thinking ... I'm guessing she thinks she has "better hair" since she's half Honduran ...


 
 smh


----------



## mayoo (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



mayoo said:


> I shall report back here as soon as they arrive


 
Reporting! I LOVE both of the Bee Mine products I bought  Especially the Luscious Balancing Moisturiser (coconut cream). It makes my hair feel super duper soft and moisturised! I think my search for a moisuriser is finally over 

And the Juicy Spritz is great for a light daily moisturiser  I am definately set for life!  

*Random question: is anyone else participating in Sistawithrealhair's challenge/contest on youtube??? *


----------



## Aireen (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

*UPDATE*: Relaxed my hair!! Next relaxer I'll be MBL for sure! It's starting to feel long-ish again, in the sense that I don't have to obsess about hair like I was before aka stalking Youtube for inspiration. I'm so glad with how my ends are holding up, I think I owe it to Organix + Roux PC. 

Plans: 
- Stretch for a longer time, just because I want to see how long I can go
- Dust every other relaxer
- Use a psoriasis/seborrheic dermatitis for the first couple of washes
- Protect hair and base scalp super well the week during my relaxer touch-up, I might do coconut oil (hair and scalp) right after my last wash then again 2 nights before I relax, then petroleum jelly (just on the scalp) the night before (If anyone in the thread has ideas let me know, PLEASE!)


----------



## NJoy (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Relaxed my hair!! Next relaxer I'll be MBL for sure! It's starting to feel long-ish again, in the sense that I don't have to obsess about hair like I was before aka stalking Youtube for inspiration. I'm so glad with how my ends are holding up, I think I owe it to Organix + Roux PC.
> 
> Plans:
> - Stretch for a longer time, just because I want to see how long I can go
> ...


 
Yay!  Sounds like a successful relaxing.  But, uh.... Must I be the one to ask? Um...ics:.....


----------



## Aireen (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



NJoy said:


> Yay!  Sounds like a successful relaxing.  But, uh.... Must I be the one to ask? Um...ics:.....


Posting pics with my next wash!


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Resisting temptation to join this challenge. Fight it, fight it, fiiight...


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 13, 2013)

cocosweet said:


> Resisting temptation to join this challenge. Fight it, fight it, fiiight...



cocosweet oke: the more the merrier


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Wash day today. I pre-pooed with Alberto Balsam Intensive Treatment Conditioner and sealed with Hot 6 Oil under a shower cap for an hour and half, Clarified with Sof n Free Nothing but Clarifying Shampoo followed by a moisturising poo. DC'd with AO Island Naturals for an hour an half and dusted my ends (next time I'm gonna use my splitender). I moisturised with Keracare NT hair milk (I like this but wish it was a bit thicker, this is my first use of it, so I'll see how it goes), sealed with avocado oil, put it in a single plait sealed again with A365 hair smoothie (babassu oil, shea butter, monoi de tahiti, bay, ylang ylang, rosemary, cedarwood, sweet almond oil and coconut oil)  and bunned to air dry (my signature PS). My hair feels amazing, I'm really pleased with the results.

I've decided to dust once a month, to keep my ends in check

Aireen I can't wait to see your pics 

cocosweet Don't fight it, go with it! Jump aboard


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

My first set of mini braids for the year.  I plan to have them in for @6 weeks.

I did them after a DC, cowashing, LCO with castor oil and conditioner, and stretching with chunky braids.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Doing a milk and honey hair mask, so pics are gonna be up today/tomorrow. 

EDIT: If anyone wants to know my mask consists of honey, milk, coconut oil, and olive oil. I just kind of eyeballed the amounts but made sure the primary ingredient was honey followed by the milk. It kind of feels like ApHogee 2 Step, I guess that's the milk. Will reveal my results later.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 13, 2013)

Today I washed, did a protein treatment, a tea rinse, deep conditioned and roller set my hair. Now it's wrapped up for bed.  I'm hiding my hair so tomorrow I'll be wearing a bun.


----------



## Cersei (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Today was my wash day too. I did a DC using avocado, egg, coconut milk, coconut oil and honey. My hair felt a little hard afterwards, so I'll probably omit the egg next time. Now it's back into twists until my next trim (...2 years from now ).


----------



## Aireen (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Washed out my milk & honey mask, it definitely feels like ApHogee  but when you wash it out with a non-sulfate shampoo, it has a subtle but  delightful honey scent.  It was messy but I'll use it this week when I wash my hair again. Right now I have Hair Chemist Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask  in my hair under a cap, it's the rip off of the original $30 one that  everyone raves about. I really like the consistency of it, it's VERY  thick, does not move in the jar at all but spreads so easily on the hair  and is very concentrated, a little goes a long way. I've decided the  best way to use it is by taking my index and middle finger scooping some  out, emulsify it in my palms and spreading it all over. Repeat with a less product once or twice more. It makes my hair feel strong  which is what I needed for my first post relaxer wash, hopefully I like  the results.


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Aireen
Angel of the North
Nix08
NJoy

Yall not helping! 
After years and years and my hair showing out on me fittyleven times, I am finally grazing WL. I was starting to relax a little and ready to give up the length chase. Seeing this thread made the itch for more length start up again.

Voices in my head talmbout: "You know HL is only 4" away." "The year just started so you have plenty of time." "Dooo Iiiit."


----------



## NJoy (Jan 14, 2013)

cocosweet said:


> Aireen
> Angel of the North
> Nix08
> NJoy
> ...



Don't fight it. Just go with it. What do you have to lose? You can always cut back if those four little inches don't make you feel fabulous.  *grin*


----------



## Aireen (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



cocosweet said:


> Yall not helping!
> After years and years and my hair showing out on me fittyleven times, I am finally grazing WL. I was starting to relax a little and ready to give up the length chase. Seeing this thread made the itch for more length start up again.
> 
> Voices in my head talmbout: "You know HL is only 4" away." "The year just started so you have plenty of time." "Dooo Iiiit."



Weeellllll... you only have 4 inches to go, that's less than a year's worth of growth by just the average amount of growth/month. You'll have a good support system of ladies to support you on your journey too and you have until 2014 to get there.   oke: oke:


----------



## Aireen (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Oh forgot to mention, done deep conditioning. I had a bit of breakage but the DC with the bootleg macadamia mask I mentioned earlier helped with that. When I say a bit, not a lot maybe like 15 hairs or so but that's way more than I'm used to so I made sure to DC for a long time to cut that out. Plus, I didn't like how my hair was just coming out without snagging. See ladies, if you're being lazy not doing dem DCs like you should, check yo'self.   Anyway, yes yes, pics are coming. 

So I really liked the mask and thought I'd do list some of the advantages and disadvantages:

Advantages:

- Thick yet smooth consistency that is easy to spread, this makes a little definitely go a long way
- Smells nice
- Short conditioning time but still long enough to seem like it's making a substantial difference; 7 minutes wait time
- Rinses out very easily and leaves hair feeling soft while wet
- Strengthens and limits breakage while giving the hair some moisture 
- Softening + moisturizing to a degree

Disadvantages:

- Bootleg packaging 
- NOT suitable for long stretches, better for freshly relaxed hair
- Does not provide slip nor does it detangle (If a conditioner doesn't have slip, I at least like it be ultra softening and be able to detangle)
- Has a limit of only being able to be used twice a week


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Jan 14, 2013)

I need to take a real length check pic....ugh so lazy...


----------



## Aireen (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



ChocolatePie777 said:


> I need to take a real length check pic....ugh so lazy...


Exactly my problem plus I'm sick with the stomach flu lol.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 14, 2013)

I saw little broken hairs. I'm getting pissed off. It would start acting up at my goal length. smh. Have yet to figure out if its protein or moisture because my hair feels like it has a good balance of both so I just don't know. Will stay braided up until I can figure it out though.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

*UPDATE*: Here is finally a picture update! I should've taken this yesterday when my hair was completely straight instead of wavy but whatever. I'm BSB in these pictures but didn't really want to stretch my hair out to show the length lol. Next time I'll take pictures when my hair is freshly blow-dried.


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Okay, I'm in. (sucks teef)*

- Current length + hair type   *Grazing WL, 4a/b*
- Regimen *Wash and DC 3-4x monthly. Moisturize almost daily. Employ protective styling and sulfur mixes. Started tea rinses January 2013. Dust quarterly.*
- Plans to get to HL *see regimen.*
- HL goal date *1/1/14*
- Plans once HL is achieved *I don't know yet.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 14, 2013)

Aireen looking good

cocosweet


----------



## Aireen (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Nix08 said:


> Aireen looking good


Thanks, Nix08! I finally feel comfortable to start posting update pictures again. I'll post another collage next time I wash my hair so next pictures will show completely straight hair.

I see we convinced you LOL, cocosweet. Welcome!


----------



## Toy (Jan 14, 2013)

Aireen,beautiful hair!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Toy said:


> @Aireen,beautiful hair!


Thank you, Toy! That means a lot coming from someone that has my dream length lol.


----------



## Toy (Jan 14, 2013)

Aireen you are on your way keep loving that hair.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 14, 2013)

Aireen said:


> UPDATE: Here is finally a picture update! I should've taken this yesterday when my hair was completely straight instead of wavy but whatever. I'm BSB in these pictures but didn't really want to stretch my hair out to show the length lol. Next time I'll take pictures when my hair is freshly blow-dried.



Girl your hair is thick & has length!  And that swang pic - gorgeous!  That thickness at HL will be insane!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> Girl your hair is thick & has length!  And that swang pic - gorgeous!  That thickness at HL will be insane!



Thank you, bebezazueta! I plan to definitely try to maintain the thickness, lots of masks and Roux PC in my hair's future.  Excited to get my hair to your length.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Aireen Your hair is looking great, love the thickness and the swang pic

cocosweet Yay, you're with us!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Here is finally a picture update! I should've taken this yesterday when my hair was completely straight instead of wavy but whatever. I'm BSB in these pictures but didn't really want to stretch my hair out to show the length lol. Next time I'll take pictures when my hair is freshly blow-dried.


 
Aireen

What? Did you just stunt on us with the swang?   I love it! Girl, your hair looks fabulous!! KUTGW!!!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Angel of the North said:


> Your hair is looking great, love the thickness and the swang pic





NJoy said:


> What? Did you just stunt on us with the swang?   I love it! Girl, your hair looks fabulous!! KUTGW!!!


 
Thanks you two.   I thought I'd mimic my siggy.


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Trying to see what happens if I don't wash my hair for a few weeks.

I've seen that SistaWithRealHair on youtube washes her hair once a month (dont think I could manage that though) and GlamTwins only wash their hair every two weeks. I normally wash my hair every 5 days but If I stretch this out it means not using straighteners on my hair as much because I straighten every wash day. Currently on day 6 and my scalp is struggling though. Any advice?


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



MixedGirl said:


> Trying to see what happens if I don't wash my hair for a few weeks.
> 
> I've seen that SistaWithRealHair on youtube washes her hair once a month (dont think I could manage that though) and GlamTwins only wash their hair every two weeks. I normally wash my hair every 5 days but If I stretch this out it means not using straighteners on my hair as much because I straighten every wash day. Currently on day 6 and my scalp is struggling though. Any advice?



A long time ago I used to relax my hair every 6 weeks I very rarely washed it in between unless I had used gel or something along those lines and I never baggied then. It sounds bad I know, but my hair didn't smell or look bad because of it, and I never had any problems with my scalp. that old myth that dirty hair grows  I suppose it's each to their own.

Let us know how it works for you MixedGirl


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 15, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Trying to see what happens if I don't wash my hair for a few weeks.
> 
> I've seen that SistaWithRealHair on youtube washes her hair once a month (dont think I could manage that though) and GlamTwins only wash their hair every two weeks. I normally wash my hair every 5 days but If I stretch this out it means not using straighteners on my hair as much because I straighten every wash day. Currently on day 6 and my scalp is struggling though. Any advice?



This is just my opinion. Lol

Your hair in your siggie looks really really thick to wear it seems your scalp has no room to breathe as it is. To go weeks or a month w/o washing, your scalp will be on fiyah!! Those ladies do not have thick hair. Their scalp can breathe thru their hair between washes.  But just my opinion.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> This is just my opinion. Lol
> 
> Your hair in your siggie looks really really thick to wear it seems your scalp has no room to breathe as it is. To go weeks or a month w/o washing, your scalp will be on fiyah!! Those ladies do not have thick hair. Their scalp can breathe thru their hair between washes.  But just my opinion.



medicalrulz I do have fine strands, so I can understand where you're coming from


----------



## mayoo (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*


----------



## Aireen (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'm thinking of washing my hair tonight, my scalp's been rather flaky and scabby and I think it would be good to pamper it by scrubbing it with my fingertips to let it breathe. 

Plans: 

- Wash with my psoriasis shampoo
- Condition with my bootleg macadamia mask
- Blow-dry
- Possibly add some Organix Awapuhi Ginger oil (optional but it makes my hair smell really good for a LONG time)


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

My rollerset was a COMPLETE UTTER BUST. So I immediately washed it out and Ive been wearing a twist out for the last week and some change. Deep conditioning and going back to the twist out


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 17, 2013)

LimitedEdition said:


> My rollerset was a COMPLETE UTTER BUST. So I immediately washed it out and Ive been wearing a twist out for the last week and some change. Deep conditioning and going back to the twist out



Girl! You washed out a lot of hard work! LOL I would've just flat ironed out all the kinks & gave it a lil volume & KIM.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello ladies! Checking in to say this is the time to trim /dust if needed. This time is for length benefits! Now until Sunday!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Thursday I took down my single braided bun (from Sunday) for my mid-week co-wash, I didn't detangle before the co-wash as I would normally do (I was too busy with HIH syndrome), but I was so surprised at how little an amount of hair I lost when I detangled my hair considering I hadn't combed since Sunday, it was like 4 strands  I didn't have the coated greasy feeling on my hair that the ORS olive oil left this time, the Keracare naturals hair milk is working well for me, my hair felt great.

(also posted in BSL & MBL challenges)

I thought I'd take a pic of what the braid out looked like,  don't know why it's rotated to the side, it was taken from the same phone that took my siggy pic erplexed


----------



## Aireen (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Okay I didn't wash. Decided to wait until I got some Nizoral and I currently have it. Geez it's $10 for a tiny bottle from Shoppers Drug Mart, uh no, I got it at Wal-Mart for $7. Going to use it tonight!! This is the start of a healthy scalp, soooo tired of this seborrheic dermatitis and I'm blessed that my hair isn't thinning or balding.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 18, 2013)

I trimmed my hair last week ,i had to ,split ends came out nowhere ,i wonder if a specific product caused that ,i m back to an inch 1/2 to WL. 
One of my moisturizers contains sodium (salt).


----------



## Aireen (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

My hair feels so unbelievably soft. Wow. I think it was the Nizoral, it feels like a clarifying shampoo, drying but not as bad as I thought it would be. My hair is so much bouncier and softer, I don't use product on my hair generally but I guess my hair and of course my scalp, still needed it.


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Thanks, I'm on day 9 atm and its going well. Havent used heat once. Although my scalp is struggling a bit


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> This is just my opinion. Lol
> 
> Your hair in your siggie looks really really thick to wear it seems your scalp has no room to breathe as it is. To go weeks or a month w/o washing, your scalp will be on fiyah!! Those ladies do not have thick hair. Their scalp can breathe thru their hair between washes.  But just my opinion.



Thanks for your opinion, I'm going to go for it and see what happens. If I don't try I'll never know. But didnt think of it like that! I'll take it into consideration


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

So my hair needed refreshing so I flexi rod set my hair into loose curls last night. As I brushed through one of the sections I got SO much breakage which I was so u[set about, so I put some aphogee treatment on and some keracare oil on it and in the other sections their was no breakage at all. And the flexi set came out really well into loose curls which I love.

The problem I have with the whole 'trying to not wash my hair' mini challenge is that as a uni student in England I go out on nights out a few times a week, a few days ago was a social (night out) for the cheerleaders when I got home I was so tired that I didnt do much with my hair and it got very matted  not good.

Currently on day 11


----------



## Danniquin (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been away from lhcf for a while and of course i was doing wrong smh! I guess I got a little too heat happy towards the end of the year, I swear it was no more than once a week, but I guess that was too much! 

My ends are crunchy looking and about 500 different lengths, which they've always been, but it's much more noticeable now! No matter how gentle I am with my hair it snaps off, and I have a bunch of those white dots which I believe are weak spots ugh! Its still long (a little past MBL) but its definitely not healthy. So I'm putting myself on my own personal boot camp!

I'm going to try to stay away from heat, maybe even keep it in a bun. I never do that, but I'm desperate. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Please sign me up!

- Current length + hair type : Barely BSL 3C/4A Natural 
- Regimen: Wash 1x a week. DC alternating between protein and moisture every other week. Moisturize and twist for a twist out. Wear mostly stretched hair in buns. Cowash in the middle of the week to refresh twistout.
- Plans to get to HL: Keep up regimen and make sure to moisturize ends.
- HL goal date: June 2014
- Plans once HL is achieved: Maintain until I reach full HL and then swang it!

Current pictures: Just straightened my hair


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Day 13 of 'no wash/ wash less' challenege

On day 11 I felt that I NEEDED to wash my hair by day 14 because my hair just didnt look great. But Last night I detangled with organix coconut anti-breakage serum (for protein) and kera care oil for moisture and I had no breakage. I then put my hair in two bantu knots and have woken up with lovely loose waves! yay!

Going to attempt another few days and see what happens.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 22, 2013)

I washed my hair with a sulfate shampoo and although it made my hair dry and poofy on day one ,i managed to go a week without feeling the need to wash my hair ,products seem to work better


----------



## mayoo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Just washed and detangled my hair. Now deep conditioning under a plastic bag for the next hour... Time to get some studying done


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm 5 weeks post & my NG is thick. I think I've gotten this thing figured out. I cleanse my scalp in between washings/cowashings & moisturize & seal w/JBCO daily. My ends are nice and thick. My scalp loves being clean. I use ORS dry shampoo that's in an applicator bottle to cleanse my scalp. It tingles my scalp too.  I remember before my hair journey, I had braids & cleansed my scalp nightly & it grew like weeds. So far so good. I'll see if it works at my next relaxer. 

Here's my goal pic - FANTASY LENGTH!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 26, 2013)

Never again doing my hair so last minute. I was way too rough and did a mediocre DC.  I could feel that my DC didn't finish doing its job...


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Jan 26, 2013)

Think im going to do a blow out today....and the dust....because I only dusted last time when I was suppose to trim


----------



## felic1 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Cersei... How are you doing? Great I hope. I have looked at post #217 more than once. If you posted your reggie somewhere I did not know where to look for it. Would you mind motivating a sister?  Thank you for your time and consideration!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'm gonna do a prepoo or something so my hair can recover. I don't like how it feels at all. 

EDIT: I'm exaggerating but I know my hair can feel way better than this.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Hoping to do an overnight DC tonight but, feeling a little under the weather.  I have to peel myself outta this bed first.  Otherwise, I've been loving my hair lately.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 27, 2013)

Update :
I've been washing every Saturday or Sunday. 
Prepoo of evoo + water + garner fructis hydra recharge condish 
Shampooed, overnight DC with moisture and protein ingredients.
Trying kinky curly knot today leave in now. Will probably do a braidout and pull it into a bun. 
I'm finally consistent with my MN usage so hoping for 1+ inch a month. 
And I.think I'm.going to try baggying nightly for a moisture boost. 
Oh! And I've also been drinking 64 oz of water daily and exercise 3 times a week. I've been doing swell!  Hope you ladies are doing good as well!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

- Starting back on the regular vitamins from today
- Never ever again doing my hair in a rush, if it's dirty, it goes in a bun


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

How long do you recommend pre pooing for?
I don't want to do it over night :/


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 27, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> How long do you recommend pre pooing for?
> I don't want to do it over night :/



I only prepooed for 30 minutes tops.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Getting sick and tired of having straight hair. I was trying to keep it straight for at least 9 days but I'm getting bored with the styling already!


----------



## Cersei (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



felic1 said:


> @Cersei... How are you doing? Great I hope. I have looked at post #217 more than once. If you posted your reggie somewhere I did not know where to look for it. Would you mind motivating a sister?  Thank you for your time and consideration!



Hey there! I don't remember if I posted my reggie in my intro post, but it's pretty simple. I wash every 2-3 weeks, with a coconut oil/conditioner prepoo. I used to cowash, but I recently switched to a shampoo bar and it's working well. Detangle with lots of conditioner while I'm in the shower. I twist with coconut oil and leave it like that for a week, wear a twistout for the other week. Moisture and seal w/oil as needed. I hope this helps!


----------



## mayoo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

-In a twist-out until wash day (wednesday)
- Thinking of doing something different to my hair this week,maybe cornrows and a heart-shaped bun for valentines' day  
-Also thinking about reducing wash-day from 1x per week to 1x fortnight.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 28, 2013)

mayoo said:


> -In a twist-out until wash day (wednesday)
> - Thinking of doing something different to my hair this week,maybe cornrows and a heart-shaped bun for valentines' day
> -Also thinking about reducing wash-day from 1x per week to 1x fortnight.



Heart shaped bun sounds cute! I hope you post a pic


----------



## mayoo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> Heart shaped bun sounds cute! I hope you post a pic


 
I will


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I am getting ready to start using Philip Kingsley Scalp Tonic so maybe I can join this challenge later. Have any of you heard anything about this tonic?


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



mayoo said:


> -In a twist-out until wash day (wednesday)
> - Thinking of doing something different to my hair this week,maybe cornrows and a heart-shaped bun for valentines' day
> -Also thinking about reducing wash-day from 1x per week to 1x fortnight.



I attempted to change my wash day, ive attempted to go as long as I can, ive lasted 20 days so far think im going to wash tomoorow


----------



## mayoo (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



MixedGirl said:


> I attempted to change my wash day, ive attempted to go as long as I can, ive lasted 20 days so far think im going to wash tomoorow


 
20 days??? Wow, I don't think I could last that long. My head gets sooo itchy now. After this wash-day I will try to stretch for 10 days and see how that feels 
P.S. 
MixedGirl - yay for us British girls!


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



mayoo said:


> 20 days??? Wow, I don't think I could last that long. My head gets sooo itchy now. After this wash-day I will try to stretch for 10 days and see how that feels
> P.S.
> MixedGirl - yay for us British girls!



I felt like that at the start but I continued because I straighten my hair every time I wash it. Defo washing it tomorrow morning.

Hehe yay for the British


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

oops wrong thread


----------



## NJoy (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I don't know how you ladies are doing it but, it's been exactly a week since I washed my hair and I'm about to die! I need a wash and DC...STAT!


----------



## mayoo (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



MixedGirl said:


> I felt like that at the start but I continued because I straighten my hair every time I wash it. Defo washing it tomorrow morning.
> 
> Hehe yay for the British


 
MixedGirl 
Oh, I could definately last about a month each time when I used to straighten it during my transition and it didn't itch at all. 
Maybe because my natural hair is very dense and thick and there's no air getting to my scalp.


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



mayoo said:


> MixedGirl
> Oh, I could definately last about a month each time when I used to straighten it during my transition and it didn't itch at all.
> Maybe because my natural hair is very dense and thick and there's no air getting to my scalp.



quite possibly!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



MixedGirl said:


> I attempted to change my wash day, ive attempted to go as long as I can, ive lasted 20 days so far think im going to wash tomoorow





mayoo said:


> MixedGirl
> Oh, I could definately last about a month each time when I used to straighten it during my transition and it didn't itch at all.
> Maybe because my natural hair is very dense and thick and there's no air getting to my scalp.



mayoo and MixedGirl have you seen any benefits to not washing your hair for so long? Do you think you'll continue with this regimen?


----------



## Danniquin (Jan 29, 2013)

I haven't straightened my hair in a week! Haha I did have the urge, but I fought it yay! I've had it in a braid out and ponytails, I think I put it in a bun once or twice. I really hate buns, but if they are necessary I'll just suck it up. 

My ends are so crunchy, I think I need a good inch taken of, but I'll wait until my next relaxer. Im Bagging right now, trying to infuse some moisture!


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 30, 2013)

Angel of the North said:


> mayoo and MixedGirl have you seen any benefits to not washing your hair for so long? Do you think you'll continue with this regimen?



The main benefit for me is that it means I am reducing heat. I flat iron everytime I wash my hair which was usually once every 4-5 days, after three weeks my hair still felt great and I had no scalp issues. I'm going to try this regimen for a few more months to see what happens. But so far so good.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

The Nizoral with 2% Ketoconazole is working out really well for me after my beloved Keracare Dry & Itchy Scalp Conditioner stopped working for me. That was one of the major things missing from my hair routine, fixing or at least controlling the seborrheic dermatitis. My scalp doesn't itch like crazy anymore and the flakes aren't as problematic. My hair feels clarified after using it with much more bounce and manageability.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Angel of the North said:


> @mayoo and @MixedGirl have you seen any benefits to not washing your hair for so long? Do you think you'll continue with this regimen?


 
Angel of the North 
I wouldn't call it a benefit but when I would straighten my hair it just meant that the straightness lasted longer.

But now with my natural hair, i guess a benefit might be that it would mean less manipulation.... if all goes well.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Just washed, deep conditioned and styled my hair. 
I had originally planned to do a heart shaped bun but it turned out to be a fail... a diabolical fail at that smh

Sorry bebezazueta no heart-shaped bun pics  

But here's what I ended up with instead, four cornrows (jeez, I forgot how hard it is to do those on your own hair  they look a mess.. but I'm a student so no one's looking ) 
And a normal side bun....(pic in attachments)


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Wash day today, have to say I love macadamia oil deep repair mask.
My hair is feeling fab!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



mayoo said:


> Just washed, deep conditioned and styled my hair.
> I had originally planned to do a heart shaped bun but it turned out to be a fail... But here's what I ended up with instead, four cornrows (jeez, I forgot how hard it is to do those on your own hair  they look a mess.. but I'm a student so no one's looking )
> And a normal side bun....(pic in attachments)



mayoo I'm sorry your heart shaped bun didn't work out, don't give up. keep practising.  Your hair looks lovely and thick totally gorgeous, I love the side bun too


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 30, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Just washed, deep conditioned and styled my hair.
> I had originally planned to do a heart shaped bun but it turned out to be a fail... a diabolical fail at that smh
> 
> Sorry bebezazueta no heart-shaped bun pics
> ...



No need to apologize! You have beautiful thick hair. Look how thick your corn rows are and that bun is big and fluffy especially since its half of your hair in there. Good job & thanks for the pic.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 31, 2013)

NJoy said:


> I don't know how you ladies are doing it but, it's been exactly a week since I washed my hair and I'm about to die! I need a wash and DC...STAT!



I know right! Lately I've been trying stretch my washes to 2 weeks & that's haaaaaard. Lol I finally realized oiling my scalp the beginning of the 2nd week gets me over that needed hump.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 31, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Just washed, deep conditioned and styled my hair.
> I had originally planned to do a heart shaped bun but it turned out to be a fail... a diabolical fail at that smh
> 
> Sorry bebezazueta no heart-shaped bun pics
> ...



Woooooooow! You got some very thick hair!!!! I thought mine was thick when air dried but now I digress.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Woooooooow! You got some very thick hair!!!! I thought mine was thick when air dried but now I digress.


 
Thank-you!


----------



## mayoo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> No need to apologize! You have beautiful thick hair. Look how thick your corn rows are and that bun is big and fluffy especially since its half of your hair in there. Good job & thanks for the pic.


 
Thank-you


----------



## mayoo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I actually joined SistaWithRealHair's hair challenge on youtube in December so I've been doing lengh checks on the 21st of each month. 
(Thinking of skipping February though before I find myself becoming obsessed)

Anyway, I thought I'd share my December and January length checks with you ladies. 

I think I gained about 1.2 inches in the front (My bangs have always grown super duper fast)

0.75 on the sides and an inch in the back.

 I dont have pics but I do have a video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbdJEAfg0YE

Please bare in mind that the measurements might not be 100% accurate. I'm only human  

P.S.Sorry for the awkward colour t-shirts  Next month I'll try to wear a plain white one


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

doing a overnight dc. trying this at least 3 times a week.


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 1, 2013)

Shadiyah said:


> doing a overnight dc. trying this at least 3 times a week.



Let us know how it goes, I loved overnight DC but then I started doing it once a week and got moisture overload. I think I have fairly porous hair


----------



## mayoo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

*Super Cheap Cheapie Conditioner!!* 

To MixedGirl and all the other UK ladies, I thought I'd let you know about the *Tesco Smooth Conditioner *range! 

The conditioner is great for detangling, it works like Vo5/suave etc and is only *88p* for the large bottle! Great value! 

One bottle lasts me about 9 weekly washes. 

They also come in a range of scents!

Jeeze, this sounds like a cheesy advert... oh well


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



mayoo said:


> *Super Cheap Cheapie Conditioner!!*
> 
> To MixedGirl and all the other UK ladies, I thought I'd let you know about the *Tesco Smooth Conditioner *range!
> 
> ...



I went to check it out, they didn't list the ingredients on the website


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Giving my hair some TLC for today's wash day (this has been going on for hours and still isn't over) . I mixed up a pre-poo with half a bottle of DR Organics manuka honey protein conditioner, Roux PC, carrot oil, avocado oil and HOT 6 oil I'm in love, my hair was so soft it felt like butter, detangled with such ease and hardly any hair loss, I loved it so much I mixed up the other half  

I'm DCing with protein, I will follow this with a moisture DC for an hour and then cover with oil to seal for another hour. I'll be air drying in my signature braided bun.


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 3, 2013)

Angel of the North said:


> Giving my hair some TLC for today's wash day (this has been going on for hours and still isn't over) . I mixed up a pre-poo with half a bottle of DR Organics manuka honey protein conditioner, Roux PC, carrot oil, avocado oil and HOT 6 oil I'm in love, my hair was so soft it felt like butter, detangled with such ease and hardly any hair loss, I loved it so much I mixed up the other half
> 
> I'm DCing with protein, I will follow this with a moisture DC for an hour and then cover with oil to seal for another hour. I'll be air drying in my signature braided bun.



Is it odd that reading this just made me excited for my next wash day


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



MixedGirl said:


> Is it odd that reading this just made me excited for my next wash day



LOL that's the effect the what are your weekend hair plans threads have on me


----------



## Aireen (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Washed my hair on Friday, it feels great! After my macadamia mask is done, I will be using something with more protein.


----------



## mayoo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Got tired of those horrible cornrows and decided to just band the back of my hair instead. This will make it much easier for me on wash-day anyway


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Looks yummy!

(the tesco conditioner)


----------



## MsJamerican (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I wont be on here (personal life issues) again after my subscription runs out (this year), so I am going to have to drop out of this challenge. I still plan on making it to HL in 2014, I just won't  be able to participate (adding photos, etc.). Good luck to you all.


----------



## mayoo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

just bought an applicator bottle so I can put oil on my scalp. It's so dry 

Also thinking of buying from Belle Butters until my ingredients for my own whipped shea butter comes


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 6, 2013)

I m only moisturizing twice a week and washing every 4 /5 days .


----------



## Danniquin (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I can't take a good picture of my hair for the life of me...but I'm 2-3 inches from waist length. But unfortunately I really feel like I need to cut a good 2 inches!

My goal for this year is to get my hair to a full and healthy waist length, I think I should be able to achieve that if I stay on track with my reggie and keep my ends trimmed. I'm really hoping that I make HL by 2014 but I don't want to get there with thin scraggly ends!


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Though I really do love how the phyto relaxer doesn't smell like relaxer, it's no lye and it makes my hair dry as a desert. It's been about 5 weeks and I've finally seemed to have gotten my hair back in check.  no bueno, I don't think this can be my regular relaxer


----------



## trclemons (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Hi Ladies,

I found this site 2 weeks ago and officially joined today. I think this challenge is the best one for me because it will give me time to learn as I grow. Below is my information: 

Necessary Details :

- Current length + hair type: APL Relaxed + 4 

- Regimen: MONTHLY = Dust with the moon; ONCE A WEEK = Wash (CON), cowash (Suave Coconut), 30 minute Low Heat Pre-Poo DC (ORS Replenishing & EVOO), Aphogee 2 Min. Reconstructor, 1 hour baggying, air dry; EVERY OTHER DAY = M&S (Scurl & Hot 6 Oil); DAILY = PS (buns), sleep in satin scarf and bonnet, take Mineral Rich & prenatal vitamins. 

- Plans to get to HL: Maintain hair regimen, stretch relaxers, eat healthier, and exercise.

- HL goal date: December 31, 2014

- Plans once HL is achieved: Pursue my ultimate goal...TBL!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Welcome to the challenge and LHCF, trclemons! 

MsJamerican, I'm sorry you cannot continue to participate, I hope everything works out for you irl and that you reach your goal for HL for 2014. Thanks for joining.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> Almost to a new year ladies
> 
> How far are you from HL?
> 
> ...


How far are you from HL?  I'm new to this, but if I am correctly measuring where HL is, I am about 10 inches away.


What are your trimming plans?  I'm dusting once a month with the moon.  I had to hijack my haircare when I kept noticing the steady decline of the condition of my hair.  So I started my HHJ on January 25, 2013 and discovered severely damaged ends that I am gradually dusting away.  I'm just too chicken to trim it all at once.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Planning on washing, DC, and doing a twistout today


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'm in, I'm in!! 

*- Current length + hair type:* BSL, 4a/b relaxed

*- Regimen:
*

Wash and deep condition on the weekend

Co-wash once a week

Stretch relaxers 12+ weeks
Moisturize and/or seal daily
Protein treatments, HOT, and clarify as needed (about monthly)

 *- Plans to get to HL *Aside from following my hair regimen above, I plan to continue working out, eating healthy and taking vits daily. My main protective styles are buns and ponytails. Halfwigs in the mix too.  Keeping heat and sulfates to a minimum (once a month). Manipulation (combing) also kept to a minimum - only on wash day.

*- HL goal date *December 2014

*- Plans once HL is achieved* enjoy it to the max...straighten it, style it, wear it down more often. But I genuinely don't like hair in my face when at work or exercising so I wouldn't be surprised if I continue to bun well after I reach my length goal. I would maintain the length with regular trims.


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



AlliCat said:


> I'm in, I'm in!!
> 
> *- Current length + hair type:* BSL, 4a/b relaxed
> 
> ...



Welcome, and good luck!

can I ask what is HOT?


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

MixedGirl thanks! 

HOT = hot oil treatment


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



AlliCat said:


> MixedGirl thanks!
> 
> HOT = hot oil treatment



I see! thanks.


----------



## Shadiyah (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I just past my 4yr anniversary this past Dec/Jan and I plan to pay more attention to moisture this yr. I started with co washing more like my old schedule of everyday and if I don't to spray it with aloe vera and vitamin E with a little water mix then using Hairveda whipped creme as my moisturizer.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## LimitedEdition (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I stuck with the no direct heat goal but I kinda fell off the deep conditioning wagon :-( Im very excited to straighten my hair in March, as I only get to do it every 3 months but its all for a god cause! Hip Length here I come!

I do have a general question. Where would I add in a hot oil treatment in my regimen?


----------



## Aireen (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Whoa! Welcome back, AlliCat! Added you to the list.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 10, 2013)

LimitedEdition said:


> I stuck with the no direct heat goal but I kinda fell off the deep conditioning wagon :-( Im very excited to straighten my hair in March, as I only get to do it every 3 months but its all for a god cause! Hip Length here I come!
> 
> I do have a general question. Where would I add in a hot oil treatment in my regimen?



LimitedEdition you could do a HOT prior to your wash or even overnight.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Hey ladies! 

I have decided to go back to the reggie that got me 1 inch faithfully every month. I ordered all my supplies last week and I will be ordering one of those length check tshirts this week.

To reach my final goal of TL, I need 18.5 inches of hair. If I can get .75inches every month, then I will get 16.5 inches by December 2014. My plan is to wear conrows, however I see fit until then. I will wear them 4 weeks at a time. I keep mine up really well. I have ordered all my stuff in bulk, so I am good to go for a few months. I plan taking pics every month to track my progress.

Let's get it ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Lovingmywaves12 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I have decided to go back to the reggie that got me 1 inch faithfully every month. I ordered all my supplies last week and I will be ordering one of those length check tshirts this week.
> 
> ...


Lovingmywaves12 
What reggie got you 1 inch of retention per month faithfully? What products do you use, how big are the cornrows?


----------



## trclemons (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Lovingmywaves12 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I have decided to go back to the reggie that got me 1 inch faithfully every month. I ordered all my supplies last week and I will be ordering one of those length check tshirts this week.
> 
> ...


Lovingmywaves12:  Where r u ordering your length check t-shirt from?


----------



## Shadiyah (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I dc 2 nights in a row and my hair feels great.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Seamonster said:


> @Lovingmywaves12
> What reggie got you 1 inch of retention per month faithfully? What products do you use, how big are the cornrows?



Seamonster,

I had to go back to the KISS method. I mix equal amounts of MT & JBCO in an applicator bottle and apply to my scalp every night. Then I GHE while I am sleeping. Take Hairfinity once a day.

The end. LOL.

My hair THRIVES in moisture, so the more it has, the more it grows. My conrows were kind of small. That's how I am able to keep them in so long without looking a mess. I also keep my hair tied up. I work from home and I am not trying to impress anyone, so my scarf stays on.

That's about it. Sorry it's not more dramatic.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



trclemons said:


> @Lovingmywaves12:  Where r u ordering your length check t-shirt from?




trclemons,

Im still looking around. I am finding it hard to believe that ppl wanna charge $20 for a tshirt with some lines on it. Hell a pack of wife beaters is like $8 from Walmart/Target/Kmart...

I know I sound cheap and I probably shouldn't, but geez ppl!

So I guess I am going with this one: http://justgrowalready.spreadshirt.com/basic-length-check-tank-A10987196/customize/color/142

Im going to get the Fuchsia one and keep it moving. It is a couple bucks cheaper than the others that i have seen. 

Ordered!

I'm hoping to have all my supplies by the end of next week so I can start promptly on March first. I also plan to redye my hair so I can see the growth when I get them redone every month. 

Im supposed to get braided up on Saturday. I'm going to look through all my stuff and see if I have any leftovers, so I can start when I get braided this week. I am hoping for lots of deliveries this week.

I will post a starting pic on Friday when I wash and such.

HHG ladies!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lovingmywaves12 I'm cheap too.. I've wanted one of those shirts for years but can't bring myself to hit the pay button


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Nix08 said:


> @Lovingmywaves12 I'm cheap too.. I've wanted one of those shirts for years but can't bring myself to hit the pay button



Nix08,

Im going to make some adjustments to mine when I get it. It's all nice to know how many inches and stuff, but that is not telling me how close (or far) I am to my goal. So I will mark on mine when I get it, where BSB, MBL & WL are on the shirt. That way I can see what's going on.

The one I bought, goes to 20 inches, which is longer than I have seen on a few of them. If I get to the 20in mark on this shirt, its time to stop tracking and start SWANGIN', LOL.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Going to wash my hair tonight, pretty soon actually. I've gotten so lazy when it comes to taking vitamins, was OVER popping pills but I'm going to start again and put a reminder on my phone or something.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Welp! Sitting hear doing a S&D. Trying to keep my ends in check. I think I'm obsessed with keping my ends in check. I mean, I just did a trim not long ago and one about a month before that. I think since I don't have to worry about a line of demarcation anymore, I've moved on to my ends. I didn't really find any tonight but I did clip ends that looked like they could turn into splits. Hey, better to nip it in the bud now than wait until it actually splits. 

Later tonight, I plan to do an overnight moisturizing deep conditioning. My last DC was amazing so, I'd like to do the same tonight. I'll DC in twists and then work on retwisting tomorrow along with my regular m&s routine.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Okay I put the reminder on my phone, I'm going to be taking my vitamins most days but if I'm not up for taking anything, I'll skip. Nbd.


----------



## mayoo (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Just decided that I will be setting myself a "Bun Until March" challenge 
Wish me luck!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I am hoping to be HL by 2013 and full HL by 2014 Let's get it ladies!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 12, 2013)

ShawnC said:


> I am hoping to be HL by 2013 and full HL by 2014 Let's get it ladies!



Me too. *crosses fingers*


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Feb 12, 2013)

NJoy said:


> Me too. *crosses fingers*



Same here!


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



mayoo said:


> Just decided that I will be setting myself a "Bun Until March" challenge
> Wish me luck!



mayoo,

Lots of good luck mojo coming your way!!!!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Feb 12, 2013)

faithVA said:


> February 11th and 12th are the days to cut for length, according to Morrocco Method lunar chart.
> 
> https://www.morroccomethod.com/lunar-hair-chart



Trimming by the moon!


----------



## ilong (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Do it ladies!!!! 

I'm just sending good thoughts and karma your way.  
I am no way, no how, in this challenge.  HL would probably be a "in the next life" goal for me.  

I am workin' for, beggin', hopin', praying' and fastin' for BSL/MBL by 2014.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



ilong said:


> Do it ladies!!!!
> 
> I'm just sending good thoughts and karma your way.
> I am no way, no how, in this challenge.  HL would probably be a "in the next life" goal for me.
> ...




LOL ^^^^^ no ham, no ma'am, no thank you


----------



## Aireen (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



ShawnC said:


> I am hoping to be HL by 2013 and full HL by 2014 Let's get it ladies!


ShawnC does this mean you wanna officially join? oke:


----------



## mayoo (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Lovingmywaves12 said:


> @mayoo,
> 
> Lots of good luck mojo coming your way!!!!!


 
Thank-you!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> ShawnC does this mean you wanna officially join? oke:



It sure does!


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 13, 2013)

ShawnC said:


> It sure does!



Yay!  Welcome!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



ShawnC said:


> It sure does!


Awesome! You've been added, welcome! <3 ;D


----------



## Aireen (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

My friend says my hair is growing longer. Her exact words, "EVERYTIME I SEE YOU, YOUR HAIR'S LONGER. I'M GETTING MAD!" LOL, she meant it in an endearing way, little things like that just make it easier to keep growing and taking care of my hair.     I'm very inspired and now I know taking my vitamins is worth it.


----------



## Shadiyah (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I have been dc as much as I can. I want to keep my hair moisturize and detangled.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Shadiyah said:


> I have been dc as much as I can. I want to keep my hair moisturize and detangled.


When I first started my hair journey I did that. I used to DC all the time and kept in a DC for days if I could. I probably won't go back to that ever again but it really helped my hair thicken up.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 14, 2013)

Excuse me ladies,

I asked this question in another theead and didnt get a response. How are the RELAXED ladies getting thick hair? When I was relaxed, my hair felt thin for the first 36 hours, then it would go to the hair I know, THICK!!!! I will admit, Im slightly jealous of the hair... it has me seriously considering going back to relaxed. But seeeing as how I will be in conrows for the next 18 or so months to make this challenge, there is no rush.

Any relaxed ladies care to help me understand??? TIA


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Lovingmywaves12 said:


> Excuse me ladies,
> 
> I asked this question in another theead and didnt get a response. How are the RELAXED ladies getting thick hair? When I was relaxed, my hair felt thin for the first 36 hours, then it would go to the hair I know, THICK!!!! I will admit, Im slightly jealous of the hair... it has me seriously considering going back to relaxed. But seeeing as how I will be in conrows for the next 18 or so months to make this challenge, there is no rush.
> 
> Any relaxed ladies care to help me understand??? TIA




Lovingmywaves12 Maybe this thread will be of some use to you

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=555485


----------



## mayoo (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> My friend says my hair is growing longer. Her exact words, "EVERYTIME I SEE YOU, YOUR HAIR'S LONGER. I'M GETTING MAD!" LOL, she meant it in an endearing way, little things like that just make it easier to keep growing and taking care of my hair.     I'm very inspired and now I know taking my vitamins is worth it.


 
Aireen

Lol, the same thing happened to me. My friend who's contemplating starting her hair journey said "Your hair looks longer everyday". 
I was sooooo happy that I almost cried lol


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Lovingmywaves12 that's a good thread that Angel of the North posted.  I find doing the mid protein step helps with thickening, stretching your relaxer but most of all air drying.


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Is it too late for me to join?  Hopefully not  

*Current length + hair type* 
BSL, natural 4b 

*Regimen*
Lady P's DMM - wearing cornrows under wigs for 4 weeks at a time
Cowash & apply MT every other night
Light PT & DC 1x week
M&S daily
Shampoo & Henna monthly 
Daily Multivitamin, MSM (for joints) 

*Plans to get to HL*
Stick to my reggie, exercise, protective style

*HL goal date*
August 2014

*Plans once HL is achieved*
This will probably be where I maintain, so I plan to enjoy my hair alot more. Block some views at the movies, accidently slap someone with my twists...you know, stuff like that.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 14, 2013)

Lovingmywaves12 said:


> Excuse me ladies,
> 
> I asked this question in another theead and didnt get a response. How are the RELAXED ladies getting thick hair? When I was relaxed, my hair felt thin for the first 36 hours, then it would go to the hair I know, THICK!!!! I will admit, Im slightly jealous of the hair... it has me seriously considering going back to relaxed. But seeeing as how I will be in conrows for the next 18 or so months to make this challenge, there is no rush.
> 
> Any relaxed ladies care to help me understand??? TIA



I don't know. Lol
My hair still feels thick after a fresh relaxer & I still can't wear it out unless I put a flat iron to it. smh


----------



## Aireen (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

The link provided is a good source, @Lovingmywaves12. I don't rememeber if I posted in there but what helped me personally was: 

- Stretching relaxers
- Air-drying (I'm not doing this currently, I go through phases.)
- Dusting ends
- Conditioning my hair with protein
- Making sure my hair is in a detangled state
- Taking vitamins (Just in case you're not getting enough of a nutrient your body needs.)
- Stop worrying/comparing/contrasting (As long as you're taking care of your hair, doing all you can and it's responding positively, it's going to look beautiful regardless. There are some thinner haired relaxed heads that have gorgeous hair.)

* * *​
You're lucky, @mayoo. I have 2 friends with badly damaged hair and I don't think they're particularly interested in discovering if they can fix it. D;


----------



## Jewell (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

My hair is still thick after a relaxer, but then I stretch for 5 mos at a time, only use mild lye relaxers, and leave it texlaxed (minimal processing). I also PS most of the time, air dry exclusively (no heat of any kind is applied to my hair), and finger comb a lot. All these things leave the hair thicker and under less stress.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 14, 2013)

Wondering what I'm going to do w/ HL hair.... 

Interesting to see but most likely wont last long.... 

OR maybe HL wont be enough & I'll just keep growing.....


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I showered in the gym today so I could steam my hair in the steam room. I don't own a steamer at home. I steamed with qhemets moringa. I had to use the blow dryer for a bit after because I didn't want to go outside with completely soaking wet hair  

I need to take my vitamins and I need to re-up MSM for hair and joints. I've always tried the pills but i heard liquid is more potent. I'm going to try some of the liquid stuff next. 

I also need to drink some more water


----------



## Aireen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

LOL, I don't know about you but I just plan to look in the mirror, admire it, and flip it around, @pre_medicalrulz. 

Did you like the steam? Did it make a difference in your hair, @sharifeh?

Oh I forgot to mention this, @Lovingmywaves12! Always work _with_ your hair instead of against it. If you have products that are working for your hair, stick with them. Never try anything new when your hair is in a state of distress. I can't tell you how many times people have lost hair due to the reasons stated above which decreases thickness and increases straggly ends DRAMATICALLY.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

trclemons,

Ok, so I will not be ordering from any place that uses spreadshirt as their supplier. This sirt has been "in production" all week! Really, how long does it take to print the lines on the shirt and mail it.

Will NOT be doing this again. Not happy about this at all.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Lovingmywaves12 said:


> trclemons,
> 
> Ok, so I will not be ordering from any place that uses spreadshirt as their supplier. This sirt has been "in production" all week! Really, how long does it take to print the lines on the shirt and mail it.
> 
> Will NOT be doing this again. Not happy about this at all.


Thanks for the update because I was planning on ordering mine next week.  

I don't really care about having numbers on the shirt anyway, I would much rather have a shirt that outlines where BSL, MBL, etc. fall on me specifically.  So I think I will design my own shirt and avoid the frustration of waiting for them to produce it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 15, 2013)

againstallodds has nice hair shirts on her site.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> againstallodds has nice hair shirts on her site.


What's the name of her site?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 15, 2013)

trclemons said:


> What's the name of her site?



I get to it from my fb. I don't know it by heart. Shall we summon her?

againstallodds


----------



## mayoo (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Whipped up my first shea butter mix ever...love it! I washed my hair last night and it feels soft, moisturised and strong!

Ingredients:
3 tbs Aloe Vera Water
3 tbs EVOO
3 tbs Avacado Oil
3 tbs coconut oil
A big blob of shea butter


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



trclemons said:


> What's the name of her site?





pre_medicalrulz said:


> I get to it from my fb. I don't know it by heart. Shall we summon her?
> 
> againstallodds



pre_medicalrulz trclemons You rang? 

justgrowalready.com
justgrowalready.spreadshirt.com


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 15, 2013)

againstallodds said:


> pre_medicalrulz trclemons You rang?
> 
> justgrowalready.com
> justgrowalready.spreadshirt.com



I love your site...i stalk it daily!!!!

Suny


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 15, 2013)

AireenI did like it but next time I will try doing it on dry hair with conditioner in it , then rinse. I feel like I don't get that much benefit when I dc with soaking wet hair. I also need to be consistent , I'll try doing it once a week or once every two weeks 

I will say it was pretty easy to detangle after steaming


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



againstallodds said:


> pre_medicalrulz trclemons You rang?
> 
> justgrowalready.com
> justgrowalready.spreadshirt.com



LMBO!!! Thanks!


----------



## trclemons (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



againstallodds said:


> pre_medicalrulz trclemons You rang?
> 
> justgrowalready.com
> justgrowalready.spreadshirt.com


Thanks.  I'll definitely drop by and do a little shopping.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Trying to figure out some more bun styles so I don't get too bored


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Feb 15, 2013)

danigurl18 said:


> Trying to figure out some more bun styles so I don't get too bored



Me too! I was so tempted to flat iron, that my husband had to talk me down and keep me focused on HL lol! I need to create more styes to prevent boredom.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

There was a daily CW thread with lots of PS styles, buns pictured.
Also youtube has tons of PS and easy updo styles.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Protein DC with Aubrey GPB, rinsed with HSR, sealed with coconut oil, HSR, whipped shea
4 braids. I'm going back to my baggie buns for day, and weekly DC treatments. I've been wearing my hair out too much, I need to PS to get to goal this year. 
I've been slacking on my vitamins, getting back on track with that too.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Love how you shared that recipe, @mayoo! <3

Make sure to let me know if you see an improvement, @sharifeh. I've never done a steam treatment on my hair before but I'm highly intrigued.

Don't think I got a chance to tell you but your hair in your avatar is amazing, @danigurl18!! :lovedrool: 

I also love your hair, bride91501! I've noticed your siggy for a long time and I can very well say that you've inspired me with your pic!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Detangled my hair after a long day of selling Girl Scout cookies ... Detangled with my new TRESemme Flawless Curls conditioner that i got for $2! its thw Huge 39 oz. one so i said why not! I really like it for detangling and i love that it comes with a pump.
Heres some pics too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















This is probably the normal amount of hair comes from my weekly detangle sessions.. not sure if that good or not but i think its fine.


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 17, 2013)

Trimmed about 1/8-1/4 of a inch off my hair last night which I am very happy about!

Im cheerleadimg at a match today so going to use my Caruso steam rollers to do a curly pony tail. Yay!


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



againstallodds said:


> @pre_medicalrulz @trclemons You rang?
> 
> justgrowalready.com
> justgrowalready.spreadshirt.com




againstallodds,

I just ordered from your site a week ago. I don't know if anyone has ever brought this to your attention, but they are REALLY slow.

I just thought you would like to know.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 17, 2013)

Been feeling pretty hair lazy lately. Hope i can get a good DC in tonight. I'm tired just thinking about it. Lol


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Lovingmywaves12 said:


> againstallodds,
> 
> I just ordered from your site a week ago. I don't know if anyone has ever brought this to your attention, but they are REALLY slow.
> 
> I just thought you would like to know.




Lovingmywaves12 Oh wow, I didn't know. Thank you for the heads up! I'll send Spreadshirt an email about it.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 17, 2013)

againstallodds said:


> Lovingmywaves12 Oh wow, I didn't know. Thank you for the heads up! I'll send Spreadshirt an email about it.



Not a problem. I bought a fuschia length check shirt, lol


----------



## Aireen (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Gonna deep condition tonight.  Either this wash or the next, my macadamia mask will be used up.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Deep conditioning right now and just touched up my edges. My hair feels good.


----------



## Shadiyah (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I washed with giovanni yesterday and out of all the sets I have used right now this is my favorite. I have more strands reaching mbl. I am now starting to understand that lead hair thingy. lol


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



MixedGirl said:


> Trimmed about 1/8-1/4 of a inch off my hair last night which I am very happy about!
> 
> Im cheerleadimg at a match today so going to use my Caruso steam rollers to do a curly pony tail. Yay!



MixedGirl tell me more about caruso steam rollers


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



sharifeh said:


> MixedGirl tell me more about caruso steam rollers



What do you want to know?
They work using steam, I really like them but I find theyre easiest to use when my hair has just been washed


----------



## mayoo (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Just ordered some Curl formers  gonna have to wait a while for them to arrive though :/


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



mayoo said:


> Just ordered some Curl formers  gonna have to wait a while for them to arrive though :/



I had some, which ones did you get?


----------



## Jewell (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Did a henna application using Nupur 9 Herbs, Reshma Black Henna, Brahmi powder, honey, black tea, and coffee. Left on for 6 hrs, rinsed, and applied Redken All Soft conditioner followed by a light leave-in of Suave Thick & Full cond. mixed with Joico Moisture Recovery cond.

 Let that steam under a cap for 10 mins, then applied some Mane N Tail conditioner/texturizer plus Matrix Biolage hydrating cond, sealed ends with indian hemp pomade and air-dried. Hair is black, lustrous, soft, and smooth, yet it also appears and feels thicker from the henna. Will be doing this henna & ayurvedic powder trx once very couple of wks. Definitely closing in on WHIP. Excited abt my henna results.

 First time Ive used pure henna and not some henna-compunded dye...its a keeper for life! The wait time and messiness kept me from using it before now, but it was easier than I expected.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Scalp and hair feel great!  Next wash I'm going to use the Nizoral again just as a preventative measure.


----------



## mayoo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



MixedGirl said:


> I had some, which ones did you get?


 
MixedGirl Just some cheap extra long and wide ones from a seller on ebay. 

How did they work out fot you???

Do you like them?


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 20, 2013)

mayoo said:


> MixedGirl Just some cheap extra long and wide ones from a seller on ebay.
> 
> How did they work out fot you???
> 
> Do you like them?



I did like them but it don't like the curls they created, they made my hair look too short. But I used to use them to stretch my hair before straightening, although they are horrible to sleep on tbh. 

What are you planing in using yours for?


----------



## mayoo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

MixedGirl 

I definately wanna try something like this: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkqmkhJMJVQ


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



mayoo said:


> MixedGirl
> 
> I definately wanna try something like this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkqmkhJMJVQ



Looks lovely


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Here is finally a picture update! I should've taken this yesterday when my hair was completely straight instead of wavy but whatever. I'm BSB in these pictures but didn't really want to stretch my hair out to show the length lol. Next time I'll take pictures when my hair is freshly blow-dried.



Bea-YOU-tiful! 
You go hair buddy, way to bounce back!!!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



D.Lisha said:


> Bea-YOU-tiful!
> You go hair buddy, way to bounce back!!!


Thank you! <3 Can't wait for both of us to be at WL!


----------



## mayoo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Just used a water + conditioner mix spritz (instead of just water) on my hair with some EVOO... Felt great while I was doing it  but I'll see what it looks like in the morning...


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 22, 2013)

I am on a mission to work on thickening my nape up. The front & middle sections of my big head has hair that is thick & uniform from root to tip. I'm going to continue to take care of the thick sections and massage JBCO on my scalp of my nape area. I'm also gonna do some aggressive trimming to that area too. I should have 5 inches left to HL but I'll definitely be cutting 5 inches too between now and Dec 2014. Excited!  I believe in health before length.


----------



## mayoo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I just did this month's length check for the Sistawithrealhair challenge  

You can watch it here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pyj23F6IDEk


----------



## LimitedEdition (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Getting my pre-poo on! Hey ladies!


----------



## kurlllz (Feb 24, 2013)

Cowashed with TYC conditioner, conditioned with AOIN, used AOWC conditioner as my leave in and styled with SM curl & style milk and KCCC. Jojoba to seal. My hair feels nicely moisturized and happy. I did a quick lil length check....my hair seems to not grow for a few weeks and then have a boost of growth one week.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I hate hate hate how my retouched edges turned out, they seem so rough and damaged looking. Ugh, gonna "fix" that this wash.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Love how these days my friends are noticing my hair, commenting on how it looks nice or how it seems to grow fast. So motivating and surprising!


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> Thank you! <3 Can't wait for both of us to be at WL!



Aireen
Ikr? We are definitely WELL on our way! 
Maybe I should join in this challenge for alittle more motivation eh?
hmmm....


----------



## Aireen (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



D.Lisha said:


> @Aireen
> Ikr? We are definitely WELL on our way!
> Maybe I should join in this challenge for alittle more motivation eh?
> hmmm....


D.Lisha, definitely, the more the merrier! At least you'll be hair swinging by 2014 for sure.


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> @D.Lisha, definitely, the more the merrier! At least you'll be hair swinging by 2014 for sure.


@Aireen, lol since you put it like that...how could I resist? About to post my entering info now


----------



## Aireen (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



D.Lisha said:


> @Aireen, lol since you put it like that...how could I resist? About to post my entering info now


Your name's been added! <3


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Necessary Details :

*- Current length + hair type:*
Around BSB/STRONG APL lachen + Hair Type: Relaxed 4b

*- Regimen*
-Relax every 14-17weeks
-'Pre-poo once a week before every shampoo session
-D/C Twice a week
-Protein Treatment Once A Month
-M&S Nightly
-Trim Every 6 months

*- Plans to get to HL*
Sticking with my regimen (mentioned above)
-Utilizing Vivscal Vitamins
-Bee Mine Growth Serum on scalp every other night (this helps with my shedding and eczema scalp condition mainly)
-Protective Styling (either in wigs, sew-ins, or braids)
*
- HL goal date*
December 31, 2014

*- Plans once HL is achieved*
I'm going to whip my hair back and forth, and I may even cut it into layers. *shrugs* We'll cross that bridge when we get there lol.


*Starting Picture*


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 24, 2013)

Looking really good D.Lisha

Hair looks thick and healthy. Great job!


----------



## praisedancer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'm gonna step out on faith and join......

- Current length + hair type: APL, 4a with some 3c

- Regimen: wash every 4-6 weeks, dc with every wash. co wash once a week and braidouts throughout the week. If not wearing a braidout, I'll wear a flexirod set. Moisturize scalp and seal ends every other night.

- Plans to get to HL: continue to drink ample water, eat healthy, exercise, and take my vitamins

- HL goal date: whatever the appointed time is between now and Dec. 31 2014

- Plans once HL is achieved: hey, I've journeyed this far for HL hair, why not continue to see how far I can go.


----------



## mayoo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

what I learned about my hair this week: 

My hair doesn’t like to be ‘spritzed’. It isn’t a sufficient amount of water at all. Instead, it’s much more effective to rinse in the shower and fully saturate, before gently squeezing and then applying my leave-in.

Goodbye dry/crunchy ends!!!!!!!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

When are you doing another length check, mayoo?


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Feeling a bit 'meh' about my hair.
I'm not sure how much longer I really want my hair to grow now. I've been wearing it down more recently and I really like the length, but the maintenance is a huge issues. It takes such a long time to wash and style. I will continue to look after it but I almost feel like giving up monitoring its length so closely!
I just want to enjoy it!

Note that I am a straightened natural, so I always flat iron my hair. I really want to start experimenting with my truly natural hair but feel like I dont have the time.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 27, 2013)

Are phony ponies bad for your hair?


----------



## NJoy (Feb 27, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> Are phony ponies bad for your hair?



I never had a problem. In fact, I'd baggy my bun beneath my phonytail.


----------



## mayoo (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> When are you doing another length check, @mayoo?


 
Aireen On the 21st of March


----------



## Aireen (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

My hair is washed, styled and ready for the day. Got a chance to fix my edges too.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Going to be 2 months post on the 11th of this month, wow time is FLYING. How many months post are you relaxed/texlaxed challengers? How long are you stretching?


----------



## trclemons (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> Going to be 2 months post on the 11th of this month, wow time is FLYING. How many months post are you relaxed/texlaxed challengers? How long are you stretching?


I will be 3 months post on the 8th of this month.  I just started my HHJ in January and I'm so focused on nursing my hair back to health that I'm scared to even think about relaxing right now.  But I'm pretty sure it won't be before June.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



trclemons said:


> I will be 3 months post on the 8th of this month.  I just started my HHJ in January and I'm so focused on nursing my hair back to health that I'm scared to even think about relaxing right now.  But I'm pretty sure it won't be before June.


Oh then I'm pretty sure you will love stretching. I mean... don't stretch for too long if your hair can't handle it but a break from relaxers definitely helps its health. By the time you get your relaxer around June, your hair should be improved by a lot.


----------



## mayoo (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

What I learned about my hair this week: 
Lately, I’ve noticed that the middle of my head has been very sore and my hair had been breaking there. I didn’t understand why because I always have a high bun in the middle so it really shouldn’t be breaking there. Little did I know that I was securing my bobby pins too tightly into my scalp :/ I’ve stopped now though and now push them in and UP instead of in and DOWN into my scalp.


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Going to do a heavy protein today. My hair needs it!


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> Going to be 2 months post on the 11th of this month, wow time is FLYING. How many months post are you relaxed/texlaxed challengers? How long are you stretching?



im about 2 months post . one of my new years resolutions is not to stretch so long anymore, because my hair is so dense I think it sets me back , it's very hard for anyone to get through. My hair is a jungle, hopefully I will relax in the next two weeks or so


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> Going to be 2 months post on the 11th of this month, wow time is FLYING. How many months post are you relaxed/texlaxed challengers? How long are you stretching?



I'm 2 months/13 weeks post next touch up is in 2 weeks, I'm looking forward to it.

Today was wash day, NG is wild and misbehaving, the shrinkage is also making me look between SL and APL erplexed


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

My hair strands are being odd, they arnt really stretching and then snapping.
Last weekend I had a cheer compeititon which means sweat and a lot of hairspray and heat. Could that have something to do with it? 
what is it?

the elasicity just seems.. off


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



MixedGirl said:


> My hair strands are being odd, they arnt really stretching and then snapping.
> Last weekend I had a cheer compeititon which means sweat and a lot of hairspray and heat. Could that have something to do with it?
> what is it?
> 
> the elasicity just seems.. off



MixedGirl Sounds like a moisture/protein imbalance , I think that it could be protein overload, what products have you been using and what are their ingredients?


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Angel of the North said:


> MixedGirl Sounds like a moisture/protein imbalance , I think that it could be protein overload, what products have you been using and what are their ingredients?



Oh gosh I hope its not protein overload. I have been using organix coconut milk serum which is full of protein. What do you recommend I do if it is protein overload?


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



MixedGirl said:


> Oh gosh I hope its not protein overload. I have been using organix coconut milk serum which is full of protein. What do you recommend I do if it is protein overload?



MixedGirl I recommend protein-free moisture DC maybe 2-3 times a week until you get the moisture back, moisturise and seal regularly and keep doing the strand test (the one you did when you pulled your shed hair) to make sure you don't go into moisture overload and end up with mushy/too stretchy hair. I hope you get it fixed soon.

Is your hair usually sensitive to protein? It could be a particular type of protein that doesn't agree with your hair. If you have the time, check your other protein products against the Organix serum and see if there is a protein ingredient that is not in the other products you use, that may help you to find the culprit.


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Aireen, Not sure how I missed this challenge but I'd like to join please since hip length is my ultimate goal. I think that by Dec. 31, 2014, I should be at HL or pretty darn close. 

*Current length and hair type*: APL/ Natural 4A 

*Regimen*: Wash and DC 1x a week or every 2 weeks. Moisturise daily and PS. Very low manipulation, detangling every 1 or 2 weeks. Protein treat when needed. Lightly oil scalp with castor oil 2 or 3 times a week.

*Plans to get to HL*: I'll just follow my current regimen. No slacking off on the moisture. 

*Plans once HL is achieved*: Maintain the length


----------



## Aireen (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

If I miss any new members that want to join, please mention me!


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

mention me I don't think you have me.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Mar 8, 2013)

Aireen

Current length and hair type: APL/ Natural 4A

Regimen: I have my hair cornrowed in a beehive & it will stay that way until I'm WL. I usually CW/cleanse my scalp once a week w/SM purification masque & DC once a week. I'm using up some stuff right now but my staple for DCs will probably be AOHR. I use KBB LI, Oyin J&B, SM Coconut & Hibiscus Moisture Mist, KBB Hydrating cream & Qhemet's Burdock Root cream for moisture. I usually moisturize a couple times per week & I also baggy overnight when I apply my growth aid. I'm using GroAut but I will also be using NJoy's growth potion.

Also when I take my cornrows down every 2 months, I will be doing a mud detox with Terressentials as well as a hendigo treatment. 

Plans to get to HL: Hardcore PSing & no flat irons. 

Plans once HL is achieved: I plan to grow toTBL to see if I like it & if its manageable for me. If so that's where I'll maintain. If not I'll cut back to a more enjoyable length.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aireen (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Shadiyah said:


> mention me I don't think you have me.





nakialovesshoes said:


> Plans once HL is achieved: I plan to grow toTBL to see if I like it & if its manageable for me. If so that's where I'll maintain. If not I'll cut back to a more enjoyable length.



Both of you are added. Sorry about that Shadiyah, not sure if I completely missed you this whole time or accidently deleted your name. I think it was the latter, my mistake though.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Washed my hair today. I HAVE to stop this rushing thing... my hair came out nicely but I like to let my hair soak in conditioner these days. I'm thinking of doing the old fashioned steam treatment next weekend -- just boil a pot over the stove and let it steam my face + hair at once.

The new Organix line came to CANADAAAAAAA. I bought the Anti-Breakage Keratin Oil conditioner, smells like the Awapuhi line which I ADORE.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 9, 2013)

Aireen said:
			
		

> Washed my hair today. I HAVE to stop this rushing thing... my hair came out nicely but I like to let my hair soak in conditioner these days. I'm thinking of doing the old fashioned steam treatment next weekend -- just boil a pot over the stove and let it steam my face + hair at once.
> 
> The new Organix line came to CANADAAAAAAA. I bought the Anti-Breakage Keratin Oil conditioner, smells like the Awapuhi line which I ADORE.



Aireen


How exactly does the  Pot steamer thing work? I see how you can steam your face but how do you do your hair?


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 9, 2013)

I love air drying my roller sets I feel I get softer results. The roots are super poofy but oh well. I'm trying to make this set last as long as possible. I really want lower manipulation. 

I moisturize my scalp with Jane carter, 

My hair also seems to really like the aveda damage remedy line but I don't want to repurchase it, it's so expensive .


----------



## Jewell (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Im like 18 wks post, with plans to stretch to 26 weeks, but my ng is pretty long n thick, so I may cut the stretch off at about 20-22 wks. Just bunning or wearing my hair twisted up in the back and secured with a clip.

MixedGirl  I just bought some Organix Coconut Milk Serum last night. I love the scent and consistency. Not too heavy on my hair like some serums. Im thinking the heat n hairspray mightve affected your elasticity. I agree, more moisture is likely needed for now.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



sharifeh said:


> @Aireen
> 
> 
> How exactly does the  Pot steamer thing work? I see how you can steam your face but how do you do your hair?



By placing a towel over your head to trap the steam, sharifeh.


----------



## mayoo (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Banding until tomorrow  Then I'm gonna try Teyona Paris' Award Show hairstyle for the week


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 9, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Going to be 2 months post on the 11th of this month, wow time is FLYING. How many months post are you relaxed/texlaxed challengers? How long are you stretching?



I'll be 12 weeks post on Tuesday. I'm relaxing the following Tuesday on week 13. Braided ponies & braid outs with my beloved scurl are getting me through


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I did an Aphogee 2-step treatment to prepare my hair for my TU next week, I'm 14 weeks post and I'm ending the stretch at 14 and a half weeks. I'm looking forward to seeing how my ends have held up as I have been making an effort to keep them moisturised and sealed.

I'll take pics but I will be using them for the first length check so I won't post them until then. I've cut out heat so I only straighten on relaxer days (3 x a year), they pretty much coincide with the length check dates.


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I just added aloe vera juice with olive oil and coconut oil on my hair and sprayed it with the aloe vera conditioner and argan oil mixture and put my hair back in the 3 bantu knots I have been keeping it in.


----------



## mayoo (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

My hairstyle that is now gone now 

In other words, my knock-off curlformers from ebay arrived


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 13, 2013)

mayoo said:


> My hairstyle that is now gone now
> 
> In other words, my knock-off curlformers from ebay arrived



Your hair is gorgeous!  Love that style!  So talented.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Totally forgot about doing my own makeshift steam treatment for my face and hair. Guess I'll do it next time. 

Officially 2 months post relaxer and I can feel it...


----------



## Aireen (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Okay guys, let's play a game to get this thread moving. What are some of the things you're grateful for concerning your hair? They can be considered advantages for getting to HL. Ultimately, I want positive vibes flowing so steer away from words like "can't", "won't", "don't", "but", "I wish it did", etc. If you forget stuff, just make a new post, it'll keep the thread moving and I'm curious as to what your initial responses are.

I'll start. I'm grateful...

- that my hair is easy to handle
- that I rarely have bad hair days unless I do something foolish
- my hair can be tamed 
- that it doesn't require constant upkeep and care
- that I don't rely on any type of method to retain length which can be tedious
- that others notice my hair's beauty
- that my hair grows and will continue to grow 

Your turn, ladies.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Mar 14, 2013)

I did a quick grab and pull this morning while doing my hair and I was surprised to see that it goes to under my nipple now..  like that was fast!.....but I still feel bald headed and like my hair ain't growing!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'm grateful
-for my curls
-for my hair's versatility
-that my hair is growing
-that others look to me for hair care advice because they can see that my hair is thriving
-that I don't have to do a lot to my hair to show its beauty
-that I am natural


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'm grateful:

- that my hair is growing and retaining very quickly
- that my hair is thick and getting thicker
- that it is very easy to handle
- that I learnt to appreciate my own hair and texture
- that it's pretty low maintenance


----------



## Jewell (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'm grateful...

*for my hair in general-especially its health, length, texture, and thickness
*that my hair is low-maintenance
*that I have an above-average growth rate
*that I can throw my hair in a messy bun and still have it look gawjus
*people ask me about hair products and hair care b/c they can see mine is well taken care of and growing
*that I dont necessarily HAVE to use weaves or wigs to grow my hair (no slight or offense to those who do)
*for what I've learned from LHCF and online about hair care
*for having been able to achieve each hair-related goal I've set for myself.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm gratefully that...
-my hair still love me even when I forget to DC ..weeks at a time
-my hair makes me stand out
-my friends and family accept my natural decisions ...and put up with my henna messes 
-my hair is Thick
-i now know how to take care of my hair
-im obsessed with the health of my hair instead of trendy styles
-my SO likes my curly hair more than when I straighten it
-my hair adapts well to heated situations ...aka Dominican Blowouts. 
-my hair is so shiny all the dang time


----------



## mayoo (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> Your hair is gorgeous! Love that style! So talented.


 
Thank-you! bebezazueta


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I was in walgreens yesterday and they had main and tail conditioner and shampoo on sale for 2.99 and I have never used this conditioner before so I decided to try it. I know it has protein in it but i wanted it anyway. i will just watch my hair to make sure I am not over doing it. 
I let my hair out yesterday because I missed my curls but they are back in the bantu knots.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I am grateful for:
my current length (longest ever  );
my healthy scalp;
my edges and nape that have thickened up since starting my hhj; and
lhcf.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Shadiyah
is that your stockpile of hair products in your siggy?


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Lucia said:


> Shadiyah
> is that your stockpile of hair products in your siggy?



yes mamma it is lol well a lot of those have been replaced with something else. except the mixed chicks that goes no where lol.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Whoa nice responses, ladies! 

I'm grateful that I'm able to finally do the hair flip and have my hair look tousled and flowy instead of messed up and stiff.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Im still hanging in here, Ive only used direct heat once (I guess you can say twice, I blow dried then flat ironed) this year. Im thinking about getting a weave. Ive been working out alot and wearing my hair out is becoming a hassle.


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 17, 2013)

What did I miss?


Ok I'm grateful for this forum & you ladies for sharing & caring on this hair journey. 

I'm getting my first relaxer of 2013 on Tuesday. Can't wait to see how close I am to HL!


----------



## Aireen (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> I'm getting my first relaxer of 2013 on Tuesday. Can't wait to see how close I am to HL!


How many weeks post are you, bebezazueta? Do you have a ton of new growth? Will there be pictures?


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I am grateful that my hair co-operated with me in the past 30 days and grew about an inch!!! I need my ends trimmed BADLY, but I am still grateful that it complied with my request! 

I am sure that conrows will be a staple for me for the next 18 months or so. Between school (goal of 3 degrees in 3 years), my business and my children with ailments, this is easy for me to maintain on a daily basis.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Aireen

I'm definitely inspired by your suggestion. Here goes 

I'm grateful:

that my hair, although the growth rate is considered "average", hasn't faced any setbacks in this entire 5 year journey to cause me to lose what I have gained 

that my hair pretty much likes whatever I put in it - being a product junkie, it gets a lot of experimentation, but I'd like to call it giving my hair attention. 

that my sister had my niece get her hair flat ironed in early August 2007. School was starting and Kelsie was beginning kindergarten. I had no idea her hair was sooo long. That day I decided to transition because I wanted the long, thick and healthy natural hair. In December 2007, I chopped it all off - a spur-of-the-moment decision I made shortly after my father passed away. I wished I had chopped it off when he was undergoing chemo.

for my hair allowing me to start over 5 years ago and to get this healthy hair thing right this millionth time around.

for Nikki at Regis Salon who told me straight up and to the point that my ends were jacked up and that I should know better  Thank God for honest hair stylists! This definitely got my attention.

that I tried Carol's Daughter back in August 2007 as my first hair care line when I decided to transition to natural. My relaxed hair loved it as well as my natural hair. Although I may not use you exclusively anymore, you still have a place in my heart and still work fantastically!

for protective hair styles and search and destroy sessions. I don't care what anyone says, it's a stress reliever to put on some Golden Girls and proceed to trim. 

that the sore part at the front of my head as well as both sides of my head no long feel tender to the touch. I guess after many years of getting relaxers, scalp damage occurred. Those areas of my hair are thriving now! Sorry, Otis Redding. I tried a "little tenderness" and it was no bueno 

for Wanakee and Lonnie Brittenum Bonner (author of "Good Hair") who provided the info 20 years ago when I was between the ages of 11 (before I got my first relaxer) and 15 (when I began contemplating growing out my relaxer and going back to a press and curl). I remember sending for the Practical Guide to Haircare and checking out and re-checking LBB's hard back copy of "Good Hair" from the library for pretty much the whole summer of '92. I learned all about protective styles, moisturizing, and sealing ends but did not apply any of these methods until my journey began 5 years ago.


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 17, 2013)

Aireen said:


> How many weeks post are you, bebezazueta? Do you have a ton of new growth? Will there be pictures?



LOL!  Just 13 weeks. Yes there will be pics. I have a lot of new growth too.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I am thankful for my healthy, thick, long hair. 
I'm thankful that my hair grows super fast. 
I'm thankful for my curls, and my hair's versatility. 
I'm thankful for my (soon2be) HL hair.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Can I join too?!!!?!?!
- Current length + hair type - My hair Type, Im not sure 3C or 4 A. My current length is BSL.

- Regimen-My regimine will be, to wear a u-part wig, and wash my hair once a month, with aphogree 2 step protein treatment, and deep condition with nutregena triple moisture deep conditioner. And use olive oil in my hair while wet to moisturize. 
Low Manipulation and I only get a heat pass once every 3 months to see how my hair is growing. 

- Plans to get to HL
Low Manipulation with U-Part wig, and monthly protein treatments and keeping it moisturized.
- HL goal date
December 2014. 

- Plans once HL is achieved
Play with different updos, buns and braid styles. And help my mom and little sister grow their hair to waist length.

Here's my starting picture!


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

well I am still rocking the bantu knots with no problem and I always have problems wearing protective styles because I always want to wear wash n gos. I spray and oil and shea butter my hair every night.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

It's official, my new growth has arrived. It's getting that thin feeling at the ends and heavy feeling at the roots, basically it's like that bit of shrinkage that relaxed girls get when it's coming to the time that they need to relax. Gonna hold out until at least June though, I can do it!


----------



## Aireen (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Have you ladies been keeping up with your water intake? I haven't, I've been TERRIBLE.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> Have you ladies been keeping up with your water intake? I haven't, I've been TERRIBLE.



Like a crazy lady. Water bottles are my friend and I eat a lot of fruit <-- water straight from the source


----------



## grenadiancooliex3 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I wish i could join. been lurking around since 2006 and finally did the subscription. I always wanted to take part in these challenge thingies. Ill be watching from the side lines since its to late to join *---*. good luck guys!!


current:
BSL
goal: HL (someday??)


----------



## Aireen (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



grenadiancooliex3 said:


> I wish i could join. been lurking around since 2006 and finally did the subscription. I always wanted to take part in these challenge thingies. Ill be watching from the side lines since its to late to join *---*. good luck guys!!
> 
> View attachment 200153
> current:
> ...


Not too late to join, this challenge has no cut offs, grenadiancooliex3. Want me to add you to the list?


----------



## Aireen (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Forever in Bloom said:


> Like a crazy lady. Water bottles are my friend and I eat a lot of fruit <-- water straight from the source


I'm gonna step my game up, I've been having way too much Sprite lately.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> Have you ladies been keeping up with your water intake? I haven't, I've been TERRIBLE.


Yes, I've been doing well with my water.  I just need to step it up with my mediocre eating habits.


----------



## grenadiancooliex3 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Sure!! that would be great! IT will help me get motivated joining you galls. IT such a long road to HL.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



grenadiancooliex3 said:


> Sure!! that would be great! IT will help me get motivated joining you galls. IT such a long road to HL.


You've been added, welcome!


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 20, 2013)

Inching my way to HL! 1 inch closer now. So I'm 5 inches away. I still plan on trimming 4-5 inches total so I need 2014 to get there.


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

bebezazueta Beautiful hair! You'll definitely be HL by the beginning of 2014!


----------



## Aireen (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Lovely thick hair, bebezazueta!


----------



## cocosweet (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> Have you ladies been keeping up with your water intake? I haven't, I've been TERRIBLE.


Me too.
***slurps on Coke***

I'm going to go back to filling my water bottle at the beginning of the day and nursing it. It's been the only way that has worked for me.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Mar 22, 2013)

Used my one year heat pass today. Omly used heat with the flat iron, my sister can work magic with a blow dryer on the cool setting.  Thanks to no heat, mn, and bunning since December im getting way better retention then I was when I didnt this time last year.  Closing in on MBL !


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Mar 22, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Used my one year heat pass today. Omly used heat with the flat iron, my sister can work magic with a blow dryer on the cool setting.  Thanks to no heat, mn, and bunning since December im getting way better retention then I was when I didnt this time last year.  Closing in on MBL !



Opps forgot the actual length check


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 22, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Opps forgot the actual length check



Great Job!


----------



## ItsMeFre (Mar 22, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Opps forgot the actual length check



That is definitely MBL congrats!


----------



## mayoo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Tried AOWC for the first time today. Loved it! My hair feels soft and moisturised 
I think I'm going to make it a staple 
Waaaayyyy  better than AO HSR which did asbolutely nothing for me:/


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



mayoo said:


> Tried AOWC for the first time today. Loved it! My hair feels soft and moisturised
> I think I'm going to make it a staple
> Waaaayyyy  better than AO HSR which did asbolutely nothing for me:/



For some reason The AOWC did nothing for me and I couldn't deal with the smell, it lasted for days, I bought it because of all the raves  AOHSR on the other hand is one of my fav conditioners, I even love the way it smells. I'm glad you found a staple


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Can I still join?...I hope so 
*
- Current length + hair type: *
Texlaxed, Type 4, Fine Strands, Normal to High Porosity and a high density.

*- Regimen:*

*Colder Months-*
~Weekly~

Prepoo
Shampoo
Reconstructive Treatment (When needed, usually every other week)
DC w/ steam using a Moisturizing Deep Conditioner
Air dry using banding method

*Hotter Months:* Curly Girl Method exclusively

~Weekly~
Prepoo w/ oil
Wash with a Cleansing Conditioner
Do a Reconconstructive treatment (when needed, usually twice a month)
DC w/ a Moisturizing Deep Conditioner

Cowash one to two times a week using conditioner/oil/herb mixture.

~Everyday~

Moisturize and seal using a modified LOC method, LCOB/P (Liquid cream oil butter and/or pomade) 

*-Plans to get to HL*

Protect my ends the best I can to up my length retention .

*- HL goal date*

Reaching for the stars here: May 30th, 2014 

- *Plans once HL is achieved*

Act BRAND STANKIN' NEW! ......Just kidding, however I do plan to start getting super creative with styles. Some two strand twist, ALOT of braidouts, some more bantu knots, a couple twist outs, and a WHOLE LOTTA' big lavish buns . I can't wait!


----------



## Aireen (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



EnExitStageLeft said:


> Can I still join?...I hope so


Love all your plans, you've been added to the list.


----------



## mayoo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Angel of the North said:


> For some reason The AOWC did nothing for me and I couldn't deal with the smell, it lasted for days, I bought it because of all the raves  AOHSR on the other hand is one of my fav conditioners, I even love the way it smells. I'm glad you found a staple


 
Angel of the North I know what you mean about the smell. It kinda smells like Indigo to me.....


----------



## Aireen (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Starting on my water grind today. Gonna get my skin and hair looking right.


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I am knotting my way to HL... I have been using the LOC method and taking supplements.

I am taking Alive Once Daily for Women 50+ 300mg Bamboo Extract  I also ordered NuHair to block DHT since I am in menopause and my growth has slowed down a whole lot. 

I co wash about every 3 days and I will wear my hair curly that day but then put it back into the bantu knots.


----------



## grenadiancooliex3 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

*Current length + hair type 
 Bsl-ish 4a/4b
- Regimen
 No Heat, DC once a week, MN every other day and clarify once a month. Heat only when doing Bottox capilar every few months. Trying to get in those raw greens but recent ecoli new reports got me spooked lol
- HL goal date jan 1 2013
- Plans once HL is achieved*[/B][/B]
 *TO wear those long braids down my back.
accidentally sit on my hair XD. Large buns and to wear my hair like princess jasmine. I know, i know but wasnt it every little girls dream? *

:: trying to  motivate self:: WOO HOO lets gooo!


----------



## Aireen (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Deep conditioning my hair on Friday or Saturday in order to have my hair look good for Easter dinner on Sunday.


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I really wanted to straighten for Easter but it's suppose to rain in DC


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Aireen I would like to join! I'm aiming for 12/2014. 

Stats:
Natural
My hair is MBL (not full though) 
I wear WNG, twistouts, and buns.
My regimen includes weekly DC's, and monthly rhassoul treatments.
I straighten about 2-3 times per year.


My plan is to take in lots of water, exercise regularly, and dust more often to keep my ends in good shape.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'm sick... ugh... this is ruining my Easter plans.


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

well my NuHair came and I have been taking it for a few days and so far so good. I have also ordered Njoy's oil so that will be added to my regi. I will keep you all updated.

oh and I did a real good trim a few nights ago and took my time and touch every strand. So I think I am above BSL now. but this is good to see if my protecting my ends is going to make a big difference for me.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Here is my check-in for March. I'm slowly inching my way on down.  ETA on 12/27/13: I removed this photo because it was not the best representation of my length at the time. I did it on super dry hair that needed to be washed  and my editing software lengthened the shot and I didn't know how to change it back. It made everything in the pic look longer and I didn't realize until later in the year when I was looking back and comparing pics.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

My hair looked really nice for Easter! I almost got scared because I thought my hair looked thin but when I looked again it was fine, I guess it was that bit of shrinkage from being almost 3 months post that made my hair look weird. Any other relaxed ladies or previously relaxed ladies ever experience hair shrinking a bit when their new growth started showing up?


----------



## mayoo (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Did a random length check yesterday... but as you guys can see, this fool was wearing the wrong type of clothing smh. Can't see anything. 
gonna re-do it in a couple of days


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

^^^^^^^^ Nice length checks. You ladies are on your way!
Checking in:

I did a dc with Shescenit Avocado on Wednesday night and then left it in while I went and worked out the next morning. Came home and rinsed it out then oil rinsed and did a WNG. My hair feels awesome. I 'll do a rhassoul treatment mid-month I think. 
I've been doing well with my water intake and exercise. I've even been keeping up with my vitamins.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

My length check for this check in. Just grazing BSL but it still feels that I'm still CBL/APL. Doesn't help that each time I get it straightened it poofs up to that length. Also I need to find a better shirt to do length checks with and stop switching bras as it's hard to see consistent results. I do know though from my hair color mishap i grow about 1/4 inch each month but hopefully I'll get a summer growth spurt that everyone talks about.


----------



## nyqtpy21 (Apr 5, 2013)

It's curled b/c I don't like the bone straight look, but here is my check in


----------



## Cersei (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Love these length checks.  Keep them coming ladies!

Here's my check-in. I think I've made good progress since December, although I probably need my ends dusted.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Loving the updates, ladies! I'll be posting mine next relaxer.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

My length check pictures from March 31st. I'm about 3 inches away from WL.  I am also slowly but surely growing out my color.


----------



## mayoo (Apr 14, 2013)

*Box braids, anyone?*

I finally sat down for a whole day and did these box braids (no extensions). 
Hope to have them in for about a month  
Will continue to CW twice a week  and moisturize every-day


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I can't wait to hit MBL. Been in a upart wig, turned sew in for the past 3 weeks. Im gona leave it in as long as possible and DC my hair weekly. Thank the lord for PS.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I've been wearing my hair up lately. I love my WNGs, but it's easier for my workouts if my hair is out of the way. I bought a new blow dryer and once it gets hair I plan to straighten, trim, and post a length check.


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 23, 2013)

20 months to HL!  Are you ready?

Retention is key!  You can grow a good 10 inches between now and then.


----------



## navila (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Is it too late to join?? 
My goal is full MBL by December but the MBL challenge is closed 

- Current length + hair type: BSL. Relaxed. 4b, 4c
- Regimen:  Cowash once a week, wash once a week. Tea rinse after each wash. Moisturize and seal every other day. Take vitamins everyday. Very simple regimen.
- Plans to get to HL: 
PROTECTIVE STYLES (Bunning, half-wigs and braidouts) 
-HL goal date: Not confident but hope by Dec of 2014
- Plans once HL is achieved: Most likely will cut it to waist length so I can achieve fuller hair.


 - This was my hair when I first join the board in January of 2007. It was a damaged mess. I was able to grow it to one inch above waist-length by Dec of 2010. Then I experienced my first big setback. (Tip: Do not go to the Dominicans with 6 months worth of new-growth ).

 - So this was 3 months after my first setback. It was looking so much better, so I decided to not give up and start all over. This was on April of 2011.

 - So my hair was doing pretty well until I decided to get scissor happy again and cut it back to shoulder length. I love my hair like this, full of body. . That was on January of 2012.

 - And finally my hair now, took this pic on January of 2013, permed my hair in March but did not retain any length . So still at BSL. 

Happy Growing Everybody!!!!!


----------



## ckisland (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'd like to join! I've been watching this thread the entire time, but I only recently renewed my subscription .

*-Current length + hair type  *
MBL; 3c/4a, 4a, 4b; kinky both medium and fine strands; medium density
*- Regimen*
I still haven't figured out the my regimen for longer hair . Recently I've been cowashing 1-3x/week, shampooing or ACV rinse 1x/week, doing a homemade DC once a week. Styles have been very random, which is a problem I've hopefully solved (currently still a problem)

*- Plans to get to HL*
EDIT: I don't really have a plan yet 
*- HL goal date*
Dec. 31, 2014
*- Plans once HL is achieved*
I may straighten, but I might be too lazy for that . I'll really enjoy PSing since my braids will be longer and buns bigger . HL is my final goal, but I'll let it keep growing if it wants.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

 Just poking my head in to drool over all of these beautiful heads of hair! Tipping back out now...


----------



## Aireen (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Added both of you to the list.


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 24, 2013)

navila WOW! Thanks for the hair journey pics!


Your hair is gorgeous and you've made an incredible comeback. See you at HL lady


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I had to cut a few inches from my ends, so I'm no longer MBL  (more like barely BSL).  I don't know how possible HL is for me now, but I'm going to remain in this challenge and stay hopeful. I will be PSing and avoiding heat for a little bit.  I'll see how much retention I get in that time.  If it looks good, I'll keep it up for a longer period of time.  I really REALLY was hoping to get to WL by the end of this year.

HHG!


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Just poking my head in to say you ladies' hair is amazing in particularly mayoo your hair is sickening 



mayoo said:


> Did a random length check yesterday... but as you guys can see, this fool was wearing the wrong type of clothing smh. Can't see anything.
> gonna re-do it in a couple of days


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



llan said:


> Just poking my head in to say you ladies' hair is amazing in particularly mayoo your hair is sickening



llan I know right! It is gorgeous mayoo

Beautiful hair keeps popping up in this thread!


----------



## melahnee (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Can we still join?

- Current length + hair type- 
I think I'm around a BSL, 3B hair type, and I also have fine hair. 

- Regimen
I braid my hair and put it in a bun a lot, I don't put any chemicals in my hair at all. I am recovering from bleaching my hair 3 times in one day (completely ruined my hair)..and continuing to straighten and use heat on it everyday. The top part and edges are my weaknesses. 

- Plans to get to HL
Continue doing what I have been, but try to use less heat on the top and front. I also bought Phytophanere supplements, and I have been taking them for about five days now.

- HL goal date
I have no clue lol. Hopefully around october 2014 or so.

- Plans once HL is achieved
Maybe keep growing..idk, I might like it there hehe.


----------



## cherishlove (Apr 24, 2013)

Dumb question,  where is your hip?  Thinking about joining.  I'm bsl now.  Full hip length would be my final stop.


----------



## mayoo (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



llan said:


> Just poking my head in to say you ladies' hair is amazing in particularly @mayoo your hair is sickening


 
@IIan HoneyA thank-you ladies!


----------



## mrs.reese (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I would like to join! My goal is to be hip length by May 2014, my 30th B-day
Current Length: Grazing Waist Length or AT waist
Relaxed, Natural, Transitioning or Texlaxed: Texlaxed
Plans for hair once your reach W"HIP" Length (i.e., maintain, chop, grow more, etc.): Keep on growing til hip length!
Supplements taking: Hairfinity
Regimen & Products:


Prepoo
Komaza Care Pona Hair and Scalp Treatment: 1 hour prior to wash with plastic cap
Wash
 1 x week (Abba Pure Moisture, Joico Moisture Recovery, or Tresemme Moisture Rich)

Deep Condition Weekly under hard bonnet dryer high heat with plastic cap
Komaza Care Olive Oil Mask<___staple!
(may sometimes use Silk Elements Mega Moisture, Silk Elements Cholesterol, or Lustrasilk Cholesterol)
**awaiting DB Silk Dreams, DB Shea Deaux
Using Komaza Care Honey Comb Rejuvenator every 2 weeks
Scalp Oil
 NJOY Growth OIl with 4 min scalp massage daily, then plastic baggy for 1 hour (GHE)/ HairTrigger/Komaza Care Hair Nourishment Oil
Daily am Moisture/Seal Daily: 
LOC method (only after wash):Komaza Care Califica Leave In, then
Scurl or Komaza Care Califica Moisture Spray, then Grapeseed Oil or Olive Oil, or JBCO, then Komaza Care Jojoba Hemp Sealant then Heavy seal with Non-Petroleum Jelly on ends especially.
Daily Moisture and Seal: 
AM- Moisturize with Scurl or Komaza Care Califica Moisture Spray, then seal with Grapeseed or Olive Oil
PM-Spray hair every night with Komaza Care Vitamin Regin (night)
Celie Braids then Wig- this has grown me to the length I am at.  I can't cornrow to save my life! (Silk Skull Cap always)
Cowash Tresemme Moisture Rich Conditioner, Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner, or Abba Pure Moisture Conditioner
Protein Treatment- Komaza Care Protein Strengthener every 1-2 months


Work out 4 times a week for 1.0 hours, 64 oz water per day!!
Starting Photo:


----------



## Shadiyah (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



soldier4hair said:


> Dumb question,  where is your hip?  Thinking about joining.  I'm bsl now.  Full hip length would be my final stop.



soldier4hair Your hip is where most people where their pants at nowadays.


----------



## cherishlove (Apr 24, 2013)

Shadiyah you think I can go from bsl to hl by then?


----------



## Aireen (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Okay I added everyone that wanted to be added. If I missed anyone just mention me here. I haven't been on LHCF every day.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Here's a hair length chart @soldier4hair so you can look at where HL is and all the other lengths. HBL = Hip Bone Length.


----------



## cherishlove (Apr 25, 2013)

What kind of hair growth aids are you ladies using?


----------



## mrs.reese (Apr 25, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> What kind of hair growth aids are you ladies using?



Hairfinity
NJoy Growth Oil


----------



## Aireen (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

*UPDATE*: I relaxed yesterday! I suck at waiting. Right now I'm at that BSL/MBL marker. It really doesn't feel like MBL so I'm not claiming it until my next relaxer, by then I should have the 1.5-2 inches I need to make it. (Ugh, I hate the BSL-MBL mark, it's so inconclusive.) It looks like I have 3-4 inches until WL, when I get there I can really try to confirm how many inches until HL. I'll probably make a thread when I get to WL, I've always wanted to since it was my first goal when I started posting here.

*PLANS*: I bought a mini Aphogee 2-Step, I'll be using it soon hopefully. After the 6-8 weeks are up, I'll be using light protein if my hair can handle it. We'll see how it goes.

This relaxer touch-up, I hardly burned. I was getting so sick of ignoring my Seborrhoeic dermatitis that I decided to actually buy some dandruff shampoos to use. They're all harsh but they do help to calm the symptoms down. I'm probably going to buy Keracare's anti-dandruff line again to use. Healthy scalp = healthy hair and I can't ignore it anymore.

I really have to up my water intake. I feel like my liver and kidneys are crying for help.  I want to start back on 1 green smoothie a day or at least every other day, I miss them. Cutting out on the takeout because I feel like my body is warning me to stop overdoing the fast food. Finally, back to my supplement grind, not for hair growth but more for skin and overall health. Being presumptuous when it comes to this hair growth thing isn't for me, makes me obsessive.

*THOUGHTS*: I'm starting to get excited, I'm seeing my hair progress and others are taking note and complimenting me a lot. I still think it's short, hair anorexia will always be there until HL but it's growing so I'm grateful. I keep wanting to get bangs but I have to remember to wait until my hair grows out more, I don't want to do any major cuts that I will whine about later. 

PICS NEXT WASH!


----------



## Shadiyah (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



soldier4hair said:


> Shadiyah you think I can go from bsl to hl by then?



soldier4hair of course I think you can reach hl by 2014. I am bsl now also and I am trying to reach wl by the end of this yr and on to hl by 2014 some time. 

I take a mulit vit and bamboo extract and nuhair. I only just started protecting styling this yr.


----------



## cherishlove (Apr 25, 2013)

Shadiyah I don't know why I'm acting brand new when I joined LHCF I would peak in this thread and say wow. My back seems like it is so long.  I was using boundless tresses and it is gone.  I want to buy wild growth oil from the bss will look into that one or either get another tube of mn.  I'm scared to let stylist put scissors anywhere near my hair really after lady butcher me.

That picture was 3-4 months ago.  Will do a length check in June for my birthday.


----------



## ckisland (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I'm 99% sure that these braids will be out by tomorrow, which would mean that they lasted all of 4 days . Spending more than 1 hour to style my hair is a waste of time because I can't deal with not being able to stick my hands up in my hair . 

I'm going to go study the techniques of long-haired ladies, because I really am at a loss on how to get past this hump .

Went back and edited my original post until I actual figure out what I'm doing.


----------



## navila (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



bebezazueta said:


> @navila WOW! Thanks for the hair journey pics!
> 
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous and you've made an incredible comeback. See you at HL lady



Thank you! See you there as well


----------



## Shadiyah (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

soldier4hair I think we are all waiting for June to do a length ck. I just hope I have something to write home about lol


----------



## cherishlove (Apr 25, 2013)

Shadiyah I'm sure you will.  I can't believe I'm in this challenge

Aireen that's a lot of hair 

Okay so I went to the Indian store got some hair growth oil.  Amla and shampoo.  The Indian lady recommended it.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



soldier4hair said:


> What kind of hair growth aids are you ladies using?


JBCO & Mineral Rich


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

soldier4hair - If your current growth aid doesn't work for you, I'd suggest trying NJoy's oil. It's sulfur based like the BT but much better in my opinion. I used BT & I definitely didn't get the growth I'm getting from NJoy's oil.

Shadiyah - I think you're right. I'm planning to do a length check at the end of June - the midpoint for the year.


----------



## grenadiancooliex3 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

So! just updating my progress so far!  I attached pictures and I gotta say I'm starting to really have faith in this no heat and moisturizing thing. lol 

Additionally I have added Vitmain A to my reggie since all the girls in brazil gave it rave reviews. IT is known as shampoo bomba!  Well guys wish us all luck. We will get there soon HL.


----------



## ckisland (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I ordered a bunch of Shescentit products today through her Mother's Day sale. My hair's going to love me so much when it gets here  . I haven't used these products in 2 years, because I was trying to be thrifty and not have to pay for shipping. But these products are like heaven in a bottle, so the money I just spent is totally worth it.

So for now, I think that I'm going to be doing wng's (to use up my GF gels), rinsing and reapplying every 2-3 days. Once a week, I'll do a  molasses and CO pre-poo, shampoo with GF Pure Clean, condition with AOBC, and comb detangle (my hair is more defined if I comb it). 

Once my precious  arrives, I'll start my "Get to WL and then HL" regimen :

DC 1x/week with SSI Pomegranate condish (new) or Okra Recon. (alternating weeks)
Detangle and rinse in 4 twists or braids
Apply Marshmallow Hair Cream and oil after wash and do 6-8 braids with Amazon Pomade
Wear braidout clipped up, in a bun, or single braid
Moisturize during the week with Coconut Sorbet (new) and AVG
At night, but hair into 3 braids or 1 twist clipped up


----------



## Aireen (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Ladies, I'm changing this challenge to be a HL/TBL challenge for 2014 since both markers are relatively close. Let me know if you have a problem with the change, I can always change it back.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> Ladies, I'm changing this challenge to be a HL/TBL challenge for 2014 since both markers are relatively close. Let me know if you have a problem with the change, I can always change it back.



They are pretty close. I don't have a problem with it. By the time some do a length check for HL, they'll realise they are at TBL anyway.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



HoneyA said:


> They are pretty close. I don't have a problem with it. By the time some do a length check for HL, they'll realise they are at TBL anyway.


That's exactly what I was thinking.  The title didn't change sadly but I guess people will read the first post and realize this is a HL - TBL challenge.


----------



## Cersei (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Aireen said:


> Ladies, I'm changing this challenge to be a HL/TBL challenge for 2014 since both markers are relatively close. Let me know if you have a problem with the change, I can always change it back.



I like the change, too. Maybe I can really push for TBL and see if I like it.

I finally got the bright idea to whip the shea butter I ordered. What took me so long? It's so smooth and creamy that I can finally imagine using it on my hair. I'll see how it works out when I (finally) get the chance to wash my hair this weekend. I swear, nursing school is the worst thing to happen to my regimen in a long time. I never have time to do anything...


----------



## Aireen (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Gonna wash my hair tonight. Here's what I've got planned so far:

- Wash my hair with Clear Hair & Scalp Therapy Complete Care
- Use ApHogee Two-Step Protein Treatment by applying with a spray bottle to my hair, hopefully I only need a little bit of product
- Deep condition with Proclaim Argan Oil Intense Hydrating Masque and my honey + oil mask together


----------



## grenadiancooliex3 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



Cersei said:


> I like the change, too. Maybe I can really push for TBL and see if I like it.
> 
> I finally got the bright idea to whip the shea butter I ordered. What took me so long? It's so smooth and creamy that I can finally imagine using it on my hair. I'll see how it works out when I (finally) get the chance to wash my hair this weekend. I swear, nursing school is the worst thing to happen to my regimen in a long time. I never have time to do anything...



I feel the same way about working. All that free time I had as a student to do 42 hour deep conditioning? gone!  How do you whip  the shea butter? was it with a blender?


----------



## Shadiyah (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

I am still using bantu knot for my protective style. SO I will have to see what happens as the months go on.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 28, 2013)

Title got changed thanks to, pebbles~ 

Oh, I didn't wash my hair last night, too many steps to do so late. I'll be washing today though.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok, I want to join...if only to  over the long haired ladies' pics. 

My 2013 year end goal is to be grazing MBL at 13 or 14" I figured I'd maintain there, but hey, why not go for the gold? Plus I'm greedy. I'm short at 5'2", so hip length for me is around 17 or 18" That means I need to grow/retain 8-9 inches by December 2014. I think that is doable. I won't be devastated if I don't make it by December '14. Once I get to MBL or WSL, I'll be ecstatic.

*Details:
*
*- Current length + hair type:* The nowhere land between APL and BSL 9.5" Natural, 4A/B, fine strands, medium density, normal porosity.

*- Regimen:* Alternate shampoo and co-wash weekly. Alternate protein and moisture DCers weekly. Detangle by fingercombing and using seamless comb gently once a week (sometimes bi-weekly) on wash days. I protective style pretty much every day in large braids or twists pinned up until the next wash day. I take down my pinned up style every other day to moisturize with a spritz of water, bit of leave in, and seal with some type of ceramide oil (usually GSO). On the weeks that I don't use a protein DC, I may spray some Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin during once or twice during the week instead of the water. My hair doesn't mind protein. I also use NJoy's Growth Oil daily with GHE and scalp massages. I eat pretty well, take a multi vitamin or prenatals, and drink a good amount of water. I also exercise at least 3X per week...sometimes more.

*- Exact goal length:* W(hip) length around 17-18"
*- Goal date:* December 31, 2014
*- Plans:* Continue my reggie since it seems to be working.
*- Maintenance once goal is achieved:* Continue w/my reggie and maintain length by trimming. I prefer protective styles.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello Ladies!, i know ive been away for a while..mainly because i forgot to resubscribe... and ive been neglecting my hair too . These last two months of school have been hectic on my mind body and hair!  i barely have time to sleep these days. Ive completely stopped using my MN mix, i haven't DC'd in weeks, i haven't henna'd since November and i've been keeping my hair in a raggedy bun this whole time! Ive completely depleted my hair stash, i was down to half a bottle of conditioner and 1/4 cup of castor oil until i went shopping this morning. BUT this is all about to stop TODAY! I have Henna on my head right now and ill DC after i rinse around 6:30... then ill try out Johnson and Johnson's baby leave-in and seal with castor oil ..oh i will be applying Sulphur 8 + MN 2 and 4% to my scalp daily! I want to be full MBL by the  end of May/ early june!!


----------



## Cersei (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*



grenadiancooliex3 said:


> I feel the same way about working. All that free time I had as a student to do 42 hour deep conditioning? gone!  How do you whip  the shea butter? was it with a blender?



I just used a hand mixer cause I was used to creaming butter for cakes.  I melted everything together (used avocado oil and cocoa butter along with some fragrance oil) and let it cool first. Works great!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm just gonna hang out & post updates in here. 2013 thread is dead. Oh btw my new hair crush


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 30, 2013)

I cut my hair in November just right above WL and I haven't done any length checks yet.  Today I checked in the mirror and I'm almost at hip bone. I need to go to the salon and get it done professionally before I start posting pictures.



pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm just gonna hang out & post updates in here. 2013 thread is dead. Oh btw my new hair crush
> 
> View attachment 207143



Wow who's that?!!  She's got beautiful hair


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey pre_medicalrulz thanks for the hair inspiration!  I would prefer to see your gorgeous mane though. 

BostonMaria CONGRATS LADY!  So exciting. Now show us some pics. I don't care if you pulling down 1 strand in front of a foggy mirror in the dark. LOL!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 30, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> @BostonMaria CONGRATS LADY!  So exciting. Now show us some pics. I don't care if you pulling down 1 strand in front of a foggy mirror in the dark. LOL!



Ahahaa After I posted that I was like oh no they're going to make me take a picture now LOL 

I'll try to take a picture with my camera and post it. My hair is in a V so I'll be pulling that one strand LOL

ET: I just realized I typed tailbone length. My hair is almost HIP length, not tail bone. I wish!


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 30, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> Ahahaa After I posted that I was like oh no they're going to make me take a picture now LOL
> 
> I'll try to take a picture with my camera and post it. My hair is in a V so I'll be pulling that one strand LOL
> 
> ET: I just realized I typed tailbone length. My hair is almost HIP length, not tail bone. I wish!



LOL!  Thank you!  I'm sure you'll be TBL this year anyway. Can't wait to see you there.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 30, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> LOL!  Thank you!  I'm sure you'll be TBL this year anyway. Can't wait to see you there.



I've been trying to get to hip for a few years. Every time I come close to it I start snipping away my hair with the scissors or get a professional trim.  Damn it I'm determined this year


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 30, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm just gonna hang out & post updates in here. 2013 thread is dead. Oh btw my new hair crush
> 
> View attachment 207143


 
Oh my goodness....that hair


----------



## cherishlove (Apr 30, 2013)

I saw a woman in real life today with hip length hair and I was so excited and told her I loved he hair.  It was kind of weird though but oh we'll she's the first black person that I can remember that has hip length hair.


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 30, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> I've been trying to get to hip for a few years. Every time I come close to it I start snipping away my hair with the scissors or get a professional trim.  Damn it I'm determined this year



Yes!  Step away from the scissors. I'm going to invest in a creaclip. I don't use heat at all so I'm sure dusting & a yearly trim will be fine for me.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 30, 2013)

I had to check to make sure I'm in this challenge. I've been MIA since I've been booted down to the vendor's section.  And I've been so busy that I've only been able to loosely stick to my regimen.

I cowashed and detangled last night. I wanted to DC w/steam but it was too late for all that.

I am making good progress. I'm sneaking up on WL and hope to be there by my birthday in June. I'm still trying to decide whether I want to flat iron my hair for my birthday or not. Surprisingly, I'm ok with my shrinkage. Meh. We'll see. Anywho, dropping my latest length check pic, since I had to take one today for my challenge.


----------



## yynot (Apr 30, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm just gonna hang out & post updates in here. 2013 thread is dead. Oh btw my new hair crush



Is she relaxed?  Beautiful!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 30, 2013)

i like to lurk in this thread!


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 30, 2013)

My hair is doing pretty well lately which is kind of surprising since I haven't been following my regimen as much... but I'm back on it. Trying to be waist this year...


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Apr 30, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm just gonna hang out & post updates in here. 2013 thread is dead. Oh btw my new hair crush



I like how you ain't telling anybody who this is lol


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 30, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm just gonna hang out & post updates in here. 2013 thread is dead. Oh btw my new hair crush
> 
> View attachment 207143



Beautiful hair!



NJoy said:


> I am making good progress. I'm sneaking up on WL and hope to be there by my birthday in June. I'm still trying to decide whether I want to flat iron my hair for my birthday or not. Surprisingly, I'm ok with my shrinkage. Meh. We'll see. Anywho, dropping my latest length check pic, since I had to take one today for my challenge.



Excellent progress! You'll be back to HL before you know it!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 30, 2013)

NJoy your natural hair is getting so long! I love it! I'm not surprised that its this long already. You'll be foot length by Christmas LOL


----------



## Aireen (Apr 30, 2013)

NJoy, other than the length, I'm loving the thickness of your natural hair! 

Where did you find this lady?! Her hair is drool worthy, pre_medicalrulz!


----------



## Enyo (Apr 30, 2013)

*Current length + hair type*

WL, 4a, Natural







Sorry for the grainy image. I had to take this from far away since the mirror is up so high. 

*Regimen*

*PS of Choice: *Buns, sometimes with twists in the front to prevent straining on the shortest part of my hair. See album.*

Shampoo:* T-Sal on my scalp only two or three times per month for build-up. I use Kera Minerals sulfate-free shampoo about once a week. I'll probably have to increase the use of shampoo in the future because I'm moving to a warm climate where I'll sweat more.

*Regular Conditioner*: Kera Minerals regular conditioner anytime I shampoo on a non DC night.

*Deep Conditioners* (with heat once per week): Aubrey Organics GPB and One 'n Only Argan Oil Hydrating Mask. I alternate each week so that I don't get a protein overload.

*Creme*: Cantu Creamy Hair Lotion

*Oils*: Wild Grown Oil as a sealant

*Inside*: 50mg of Protein per day, liquid amino acids, fruit smoothies (my favorites are "Green Machine" and "Protein Zone Mango" by Naked), and Country Life Maxi Hair.     

*Exact goal length*

Hip length on the money

*Goal date*

January 1, 2014

*Plans*

To keep doing what I'm doing but pay better attention to my ends. 

*Maintenance once goal is achieved*

Cut back to WL to make hair move even and start with fresh ends. Then retain normal routine.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay so I didn't wash my hair yet.  I should've done the whole treatment and everything by now but yeah... lazy. I'll get around to it lol. I saw all these Organix products in the drugstore on sale and I had to hold back from buying all the conditioners, my stash is still too big.   Finally drinking water again, ahhhh it feels good. I think I'm going to really cut out all the fizzy drinks for good.


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 30, 2013)

Love a good lurk on this thread! Good luck ladies!


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 30, 2013)

NJoy Enyo THANKS! This thread is inspiring and motivating. Y'all have gorgeous, healthy, thick manes. Loving it!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 30, 2013)

BOL!!! @ALL YOU LADIES! 

Soooorry but I have nooooo idea who that long haired chick is. I stole the pic from the hairfinity fb page. It didn't have a name.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 30, 2013)

Got ApHogee in my hair right now.  Gonna rinse it out soon and DC with a mask + honey + EVOO.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Apr 30, 2013)

I flat ironed for a length check. I hope to hit TBL by 2014 and I am an 1" away from HL. What length is my hair now WL or W'HIP?


----------



## Enyo (May 1, 2013)

ShawnC said:


> I flat ironed for a length check. I hope to hit TBL by 2014 and I am an 1" away from HL. What length is my hair now WL or W'HIP?



I'd say about a half inch or so from W'hip.

Sent from my messy iPhone


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (May 1, 2013)

Enyo said:


> I'd say about a half inch or so from W'hip.
> 
> Sent from my messy iPhone



Thank you. Due to not doing a good flat iron job, I was really not sure


----------



## NJoy (May 1, 2013)

ShawnC said:


> I flat ironed for a length check. I hope to hit TBL by 2014 and I am an 1" away from HL. What length is my hair now WL or W'HIP?
> 
> 
> View attachment 207249
> ...


 
Yep. Looks like you're grazing w'hip to me.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Aireen (May 1, 2013)

Love how your hair looks in the pic, ShawnC! To me you're at WL grazing WHIP, maybe an inch or less more until you're full WHIP. You'd know better than me though since you said you're actually an inch away from HL.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (May 1, 2013)

NJoy said:


> Yep. Looks like you're grazing w'hip to me.  Gorgeous!



I think you are right. I look like I am just hitting W'HIP length.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (May 1, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Love how your hair looks in the pic, ShawnC! To me you're at WL grazing WHIP, maybe an inch or less more until you're full WHIP. You'd know better than me though since you said you're actually an inch away from HL.



Yes I think I am about 1.5 to 2" away from HL. I guess that is what I get for letting my husband do a length check!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (May 1, 2013)

I added a better photo to show the length. The longest layer is 1" from HL where my hands are. So I guess the longest layer is W'HIP length. Is it okay to claim it? Maybe in one more month I will claim W'HIP.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 1, 2013)

ShawnC go head on and claim WHip. You are definitely past WL & not far from HL. CONGRATS!


----------



## NJoy (May 1, 2013)

ShawnC said:


> I added a better photo to show the length. The longest layer is 1" from HL where my hands are. So I guess the longest layer is W'HIP length. Is it okay to claim it? Maybe in one more month I will claim W'HIP.
> 
> View attachment 207405


 
Girl, yeah. Go for it!  Congrats!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 1, 2013)

I had my DD take this picture today. I did my own hair so I'll have to get it professionally done at some point to see if its longer.  My stylist gets it slick straight. I usually straighten it but leave some body. 

Any way here is my hair. I'm about an inch from hip length. No more cutting my hair this year. Hopefully I'll hit full HL by Christmas. I don't want it longer than that. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (May 1, 2013)

There's so much beautiful hair in here . I hope to be half-way to where you ladies are by the end of the year  .


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (May 1, 2013)

NJoy said:


> Girl, yeah. Go for it!  Congrats!



Okay I am claiming W'HIP length! Thanks for the encouragement to claim it ladies!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (May 1, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> I had my DD take this picture today. I did my own hair so I'll have to get it professionally done at some point to see if its longer.  My stylist gets it slick straight. I usually straighten it but leave some body.
> 
> Any way here is my hair. I'm about an inch from hip length. No more cutting my hair this year. Hopefully I'll hit full HL by Christmas. I don't want it longer than that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I did my hair too and feel like it did not get that sleek straight look. Your hair is lovely though.


----------



## Aireen (May 2, 2013)

Okay soooo ApHogee gave me some protein overloaded hair. It's a good thing I used to contribute to the protein overload threads before so I know what to do. After my regular softening conditioners weren't working, I slept in some Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment and my hair felt softer this morning. Sprayed a bit of Organix Renewing Moroccan Argan Oil and blow-dried. My hair feels thicker, smoother and strengthened. I'm going to be relying on moisture-rich conditioners until this stretch is done most likely. I don't remember ApHogee leaving my hair this stiff at all back when I used it regularly, I don't know if it's because of the small bottle being extra concentrated or what. Oh well, at least I acted quickly so there's no setback.  Sorry ladies, I may postpone pictures until my hair is a little more balanced.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 2, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> I had my DD take this picture today. I did my own hair so I'll have to get it professionally done at some point to see if its longer.  My stylist gets it slick straight. I usually straighten it but leave some body.
> 
> Any way here is my hair. I'm about an inch from hip length. No more cutting my hair this year. Hopefully I'll hit full HL by Christmas. I don't want it longer than that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes!  Gorgeous lady!  Thanks for posting. I love straight hair with body. Looks so healthy.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 2, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Yes!  Gorgeous lady!  Thanks for posting. I love straight hair with body. Looks so healthy.





ShawnC said:


> I did my hair too and feel like it did not get that sleek straight look. Your hair is lovely though.




Thank you!  I should probably hurry up and get it done at the salon before it gets too hot out.  One time I made the mistake of getting my hair done on a hot summer day.  That hair style lasted a good 15 minutes before went POOF LOL


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 2, 2013)

Im always laughing to myself when I'm thinking about growing to HL. I absolutely do not see myself wearing HL hair out at all. I don't even wear my WL hair out w/o complaining. And yet, I'm still going to grow it to HL. Lol smh


----------



## Enyo (May 2, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Im always laughing to myself when I'm thinking about growing to HL. I absolutely do not see myself wearing HL hair out at all. I don't even wear my WL hair out w/o complaining. And yet, I'm still going to grow it to HL. Lol smh



Haha! I'm the same way. I have yet to wear my hair out at WL, but I'm still going for HL. I just want to see if I can. I'll probably cut back to WL after I'm done.


----------



## Shadiyah (May 2, 2013)

I know I wasn't crazy when I thought this challenge use to be called hl challenge 2014. 

Well still trying to work my way to wl this yr to be on my way to hl next yr.                                
I am still using bantu knots.


----------



## mssoconfused (May 2, 2013)

I am working to hit HL by Dec 2013...I am deep conditioning weekly with SoVAiN Deep Moisture Repair and moisturizing and sealing daily. I'll be limiting heat use to twice for the remainder of the year. I will also be adding henna, brahmi powder, and honey to my regimen at least twice a month. Whew! Let's see how this works!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (May 2, 2013)

I am so revitalized and ready to hit HL and then on to HL-TBL. I was getting bored with thinking and talking about growing my hair, but this thread has brought me life! You ladies are inspirational sweeties


----------



## Shadiyah (May 3, 2013)

ok I just washed my hair with giovanni shampoo and conditioner and then I put shea moisture hair growth milk on and sealed with olive oil. I put my hair back up in the 4 bantu knots.


----------



## cherishlove (May 4, 2013)

So next month will be one year since I have trimmed and I think I may carry on until the end of the year.  Who would've known I could do this.


----------



## Aireen (May 4, 2013)

Pre-pooing to restore moisture to my hair.


----------



## HoneyA (May 4, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Pre-pooing to restore moisture to my hair.



I am dependent on pre-pooing with oils


----------



## Aireen (May 5, 2013)

HoneyA said:


> I am dependent on pre-pooing with oils


I plan to add EVOO to my next pre-poo until I'm sure I've restored the moisture to my hair after the ApHogee treatment.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 5, 2013)

Last night I prepooed with Evoo and baggied. I find that baggying with oil is better than doing it with conditioner.  Then I will shampoo and try out my new Hairveda goodies.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## bebezazueta (May 5, 2013)

Ok y'all gonna persuade me to get back on the prepoo wagon. I stopped cause I hate having oils drip down my neck even with a shower cap on. Maybe I'm putting too much on?


----------



## HoneyA (May 5, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Ok y'all gonna persuade me to get back on the prepoo wagon. I stopped cause I hate having oils drip down my neck even with a shower cap on. Maybe I'm putting too much on?



Yes, you maybe putting on too much oil. You need an amount generous enough to coat the hair stands but not to drench them. That's enough to detangle the hair on wash day and not need to use a comb at all I find.


----------



## ckisland (May 5, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Ok y'all gonna persuade me to get back on the prepoo wagon. I stopped cause I hate having oils drip down my neck even with a shower cap on. Maybe I'm putting too much on?


I used to have oil dripping down my neck, on my pillow, everywhere, and then I realized I was using way too much oil . Now when I pre-poo, I use enough coconut oil to basically seal all of my hair and then I put my shower cap and knit cap on.
Now when it comes to using molasses, it's crazy how it wants to drip on everything! erplexed


----------



## Aireen (May 5, 2013)

Thanks to prepooing and Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment, my hair's moisture balance is coming back. Next wash will be on Thursday or Friday, I'm sure by then or the following wash my hair will be back to being balanced.  I was against the SE Megasilk before but now I love it.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 5, 2013)

Thanks HoneyA ckisland Aireen

I'll try coconut oil next time as a pre-poo. My new growth is so thick so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## NJoy (May 5, 2013)

Wore my hair in a braid out all weekend. Time to pre-poo tonight, then wash and DC my hair in the morning. It's been raining all weekend so I'm feeling a little grimey.

I got a lot of compliments, tho, and really njoy'd wearing my hair out. But, it's time to put it away now. I gots goals ta meet.


----------



## cherishlove (May 6, 2013)

Ordering my half wig so I can put my hair up for 2 weeks.  If I like it enough I may get 2 . I liove hiding my hair so that I can be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Aireen (May 7, 2013)

Getting no breakage when I comb my hair, it feels very well balanced. Although that initial dryness scared me, I'm satisfied that I used ApHogee. I guess for next time, I can prepoo before I apply the Two-Step.


----------



## NJoy (May 7, 2013)

Missed my wash and DC yesterday. During under the steamer now, dc'g. Hubby's out of town for a few days. Maybe i can get something done around here now. Lol


----------



## bebezazueta (May 8, 2013)

This will be the shortest stretch since my hair journey began 3 years ago. Relaxing a few days shy of 8 weeks on Friday. New growth is mega thick. Hoping to be almost WL. Aiming for WL by July & HL by December this year. Then I'm cutting 3 inches back to WL.


----------



## Aireen (May 9, 2013)

I did another rough length check to see how much hair I need to grow to get to my final goal.

12/12/12: 12 inches from HL
08/05/13: 10 inches from HL

Looks like I'm growing the average lol.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 9, 2013)

Just popped in to barrow some hair.fairy dust and say I'm coming for y'all lol

I miss w'hip length. That was my fav length. That and the spot between bsl and wl

Gimme another year or two though 

good luck y'all

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## bebezazueta (May 9, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Just popped in to barrow some hair.fairy dust and say I'm coming for y'all lol
> 
> I miss w'hip length. That was my fav length. That and the spot between bsl and wl
> 
> ...



Hey lady!

Thanks for stopping by!  Now we expect you to stop by all the time or better yet join us!


----------



## Aireen (May 9, 2013)

If I make a new thread for 2015-2016, I will be mentioning you, Mz.MoMo5235!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 10, 2013)

Currently air drying and its a wonderful feeling to feel AIRDRIED hair graze my waist. Amazing how far a lil patience will take you. When I get my relaxer I wont know how to act. Lol


----------



## Aireen (May 11, 2013)

UPDATE: Current pic of my tresses!  I'm really loving my hair, it's actually fun taking care of it and not tedious. That's what I love about this journey, my hair doesn't ask for much and obeys.  I should be MBL by summertime and WL when winter returns. 

EDIT: Please don't stone me for wearing a dark shirt.  This is probably my first offense and I didn't want to forget to take these pictures while I had a good opportunity LOL!


----------



## Aireen (May 11, 2013)

Okay ladies, I was wondering if any of you have learned anything about your hair recently that you can share?

LESSON 1: I've kind of recently discovered that my hair behaves so much better when it's clean and free of so much sebum to cause clumping on the strands. I guess I finally get why other races wash their straight hair so often, the oil is kind of gross and interferes with the movement/flow and look of the hair. It kind of just clicked today like a lightbulb DUUHHH moment.  All this time I was thinking the oil was great because it does lubricate my strands. Although, I'd rather have it clean and being easier to manage than oily, difficult, stiffer, and slightly sticky.

LESSON 2: I realized my seborrheic dermatitis was a PROBLEM TO STOP IGNORING.  Burning during relaxers aggravated it way more than necessary. So I really made an attempt to use a shampoo with zinc pyrithone in it to combat the issue and it worked! No real burns during the relaxer process and my hair only has regular dandruff that occurs when hair needs to be washed and is overly oily. I'm very happy I finally tackled this. NTS: KEEP ZP SOMEWHERE IN YOUR ROUTINE, maybe next wash I'll revisit my ZP shampoo. (Probably said this earlier in the thread somewhere but I just needed to say it again because I'm so shocked that I finally resolved this again.)


----------



## bebezazueta (May 11, 2013)

Aireen said:


> UPDATE: Current pic of my tresses!  I'm really loving my hair, it's actually fun taking care of it and not tedious. That's what I love about this journey, my hair doesn't ask for much and obeys.  I should be MBL by summertime and WL when winter returns.



Those ends are so thick. You hair is beautiful lady!  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Aireen (May 11, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Those ends are so thick. You hair is beautiful lady!  Thanks for the update.


Your compliments to everyone always has me smiling.  Thank you, miss! <3


----------



## bebezazueta (May 11, 2013)

I've learned that air drying, moisturizing & a few flexirods give me the best roller set with the least amount of breakage. I can get curly hair, body waves, braid n curl, spirals all with my flexi rods on damp or air dried moisturized hair. Oh and I finger comb more now. I also flat twist my edges instead of brushing them into submission deep into a stretch. 

My hair loves to grow in a v shape even after I've blunt cut it several times. So I'm dusting & waiting until I reach HL to blunt cut this time & maintain there.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 11, 2013)

I've learned that my nape will tangle no matter how long I PS. Lol I have low tolerance for the tangles back there so I keep a pair of scissors on me @ all times. :-/ Thank goodness my length doesn't come from my nape or my retention would suck.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 11, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> I've learned that air drying, moisturizing & a few flexirods give me the best roller set with the least amount of breakage. I can get curly hair, body waves, braid n curl, spirals all with my flexi rods on damp or air dried moisturized hair. Oh and I finger comb more now. I also flat twist my edges instead of brushing them into submission deep into a stretch.
> 
> My hair loves to grow in a v shape even after I've blunt cut it several times. So I'm dusting & waiting until I reach HL to blunt cut this time & maintain there.



I lied   I trimmed an inch and a half on today. I'm an inch past BSL now & 6 -7 inches from HL. I'll be doing another trim of about 2 inches in December. So that would put me at a full blunt MBL to end the year off with. HAPPY!  I'll be back with a pic.

ETA:  pic


----------



## melahnee (May 11, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> I lied   I trimmed an inch and a half on today. I'm an inch past BSL now & 6 -7 inches from HL. I'll be doing another trim of about 2 inches in December. So that would put me at a full blunt MBL to end the year off with. HAPPY!  I'll be back with a pic.
> 
> ETA:  pic



wow, it looks way longer than your siggy.


----------



## HoneyA (May 11, 2013)

Aireen bebezazueta

both of you have thick beautiful hair. Great progress!


----------



## DoDo (May 11, 2013)

@ Aireen

Details:

- Current length + hair type 

Full MBL, natural 4b

- Regimen

Wash, condition and deep treat every two weeks; then lightly blow out hair on the cool setting, seal with an oil, and bun.

- Exact goal length

Full hip length- that will hopefully bring me to midback length in a stretched (lightly blown out) style

- Goal date

December 2014 equals plenty of time

- Plans

I will be DC'ing every 1-2 weeks paying special attention to my moisture protein balance and to sealing my ends.

- Maintenance once goal is achieved

I will be trimming my hair more in order to thicken my ends. In general I will wear my hair out a bit more (in a stretched braid out or flat twist out ). I will be taking it a bit easier. After all in my experience with my hair, it is far easier to maintain length than to retain additional length.


----------



## cherishlove (May 18, 2013)

HELP!!!  I went to get my hair done.  The blow dryer was very hot and my scalp is tender to the touch right now.  It hurts really bad.  What should I do?  Got it done yesterday.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 18, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> HELP!!!  I went to get my hair done.  The blow dryer was very hot and my scalp is tender to the touch right now.  It hurts really bad.  What should I do?  Got it done yesterday.



Oops so sorry lady!  I never experienced this but maybe some aloe Vera gel on your scalp may soothe it?


----------



## mayoo (May 18, 2013)

i'm in serious need of a DC right now. definately going to do one tomorrow with AOWC


----------



## ckisland (May 18, 2013)

I think that I'm going to have to trim my hair. . . again . I just trimmed earlier this month, but my hair was breaking and shedding excessively. The shedding seems to have stopped, but the last 2 times I did a wash n'go, my ends were webby and tangling up on each other . 
Still, my wngs have been really nice thanks to adding curl activator gel . I just have to get the proportion right so that my hair is a bit firmer (even though I'm using 2 gels). I was somehow able to get second day hair even though I was lazy and simply threw my bonnet on.


----------



## cherishlove (May 18, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Oops so sorry lady!  I never experienced this but maybe some aloe Vera gel on your scalp may soothe it?



Thanks bebezazueta I'm scared to wash my hair I doused my hair in my oil and it soothed it.  I think I will be fine.


----------



## NJoy (May 18, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Thanks @bebezazueta I'm scared to wash my hair I doused my hair in my oil and it soothed it. I think I will be fine.


 
Sorry that happened but I'm glad your scalp has been soothed. Was it a Dominican blowout? Those blowdryers are crazy hot. In any case, baby your scalp and stay away from that stylist.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 19, 2013)

I'm starting to think HL w/ thin hair is 10 times better than HL w/ thick hair. The maintenance is freaking ridiculous.


----------



## mayoo (May 20, 2013)

Okay, so I feel like my hair hasn't een growing too much lately which means that it's time for another personal challenge 

*So I hereby promise to:

- Deep condition my hair EVERY wash day from now on. (probably with AOWC or AOGPB) 

- Probably twist for a week and wear a twist-out on week 2

- Baggy my twists every night after applying coconu oil to ends *

Until the 21st of June which will be the end of the SistaWithRealHair hair challenge on youtube 

Wish me luck.... again


----------



## Aireen (May 20, 2013)

Gonna deep condition my hair right now, it definitely needs my attention.


----------



## Shadiyah (May 20, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I think that I'm going to have to trim my hair. . . again . I just trimmed earlier this month, but my hair was breaking and shedding excessively. The shedding seems to have stopped, but the last 2 times I did a wash n'go, my ends were webby and tangling up on each other .
> Still, my wngs have been really nice thanks to adding curl activator gel . I just have to get the proportion right so that my hair is a bit firmer (even though I'm using 2 gels). I was somehow able to get second day hair even though I was lazy and simply threw my bonnet on.



ckisland I think when your ends start doing that it is because there are knots on some of the hairs. what helps me is to make sure you loc method those ends so they will slip on each other.


----------



## Shadiyah (May 20, 2013)

well I finally got my curls back in order. I have been deep conditioning a lot and I have been making sure I seal and add olive oil and a little shea butter to my edges and nap before I style my hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 20, 2013)

I haven't been too active here due to school, but my regimen is consistent. Cleanse and dc weekly, moisturize with loc/grease method and spritz every other night. I'm still using NJoy's growth oil. Right now my hair is in cornrows in the front and one large pinned up braid in the back.


----------



## Aireen (May 20, 2013)

Shadiyah said:


> well I finally got my curls back in order. I have been deep conditioning a lot and I have been making sure I seal and add olive oil and a little shea butter to my edges and nap before I style my hair.


This YTer uses a similar mix for her edges and nape and it's been working well for her.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsA7LROhA0A


----------



## Aireen (May 21, 2013)

Liked how my DC turned out. I used a product both a friend and I picked up at the BSS, Motions Oil Moisturizing Silk Protein Conditioner. Now, I wouldn't generally follow hair advice from her because her hair's very damaged but I've wanted to try this product for a while now. Wow... this stuff is thick! Kind of like it's gel and cream mixed together. My hair generally prefers less viscous conditioners but this was nice, will use it for my next wash.


----------



## Nyah22 (May 21, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Liked how my DC turned out. I used a product both a friend and I picked up at the BSS, Motions Oil Moisturizing Silk Protein Conditioner. Now, I wouldn't generally follow hair advice from her because her hair's very damaged but I've wanted to try this product for a while now. Wow... this stuff is thick! Kind of like it's gel and cream mixed together. My hair generally prefers less viscous conditioners but this was nice, will use it for my next wash.



How long did you keep in? I'm looking for a DC to be used weekly...


----------



## Aireen (May 21, 2013)

Nyah22 said:


> How long did you keep in? I'm looking for a DC to be used weekly...


@Nyah22, probably 10-15 minutes. I showered while I let the DC sit and when done, I rinsed it out. This has mineral oil as the 2nd ingredient so if you're iffy about that or your hair is picky -- avoid it. Other than that it has really nice ingredients like hydrolyzed silk, hydrolyzed collagen, aloe, algae, and 1 cone lower on the list.


----------



## Nyah22 (May 21, 2013)

Aireen said:


> @Nyah22, probably 10-15 minutes. I showered while I let the DC sit and when done, I rinsed it out. This has mineral oil as the 2nd ingredient so if you're iffy about that or your hair is picky -- avoid it. Other than that it has really nice ingredients like hydrolyzed silk, hydrolyzed collagen, aloe, algae, and 1 cone lower on the list.



Ok... I am trying to avoid mineral oil especially since I'm in the process of building back my highly damaged hair. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## LovingLady (May 22, 2013)

You ladies are doing a great job keep up the good work.


----------



## ckisland (May 23, 2013)

I've really been loving my wash n'gos lately. They're soft, big, and SL  . But I'm giving it a break to PS for a couple of weeks (hopefully), while I turn my focus to other parts of my life, ie. school and my gut . The foreseeable plan is to either do big braids or braidouts and bun, DC once a week and have that be the only wash day. First I'm going to length check, and do a little dusting to get rid of some of the ssks I accumulated about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 27, 2013)

Wow. This thread is titled tailbone length. Not sure if I noticed it before. Can't remember but I'm just trying to get thru 2013 & possibly bypass WL finally. Maybe get a little W'Hip action going on.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 27, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Wow. This thread is titled tailbone length. Not sure if I noticed it before. Can't remember but I'm just trying to get thru 2013 & possibly bypass WL finally. Maybe get a little W'Hip action going on.



You are fine. It was changed. I haven't made it to WL yet! Can't put the scissors down. We will all get there. TOGETHER even if not at the same time.


----------



## Aireen (May 27, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Wow. This thread is titled tailbone length. Not sure if I noticed it before. Can't remember but I'm just trying to get thru 2013 & possibly bypass WL finally. Maybe get a little W'Hip action going on.


It was just to accommodate those that might want to grow to TBL since the space between HL and TBL isn't too far apart. It's still a HL challenge for those that want to only stay at that length.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 27, 2013)

Ahhh I see. Thanks ladies. So TBL would be the start of the butt crack?


----------



## Aireen (May 27, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ahhh I see. Thanks ladies. So TBL would be the start of the butt crack?


Yup, at the top of the buttcrack I would say.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 27, 2013)

Installed box braids (which I love)  I plan on keeping these until the end of June maybe mid July .


----------



## Shadiyah (May 28, 2013)

I truly believe that I am on my way. I don't know how long it will take me but I believe I am on my way.


----------



## melahnee (May 28, 2013)

checking in..
i did a length check today..im kinda disappointed. question: how much biotin/b12 do you guys recommend starting with?

first pic is april 24th-ish, salon straightened hair...second pic is today.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 28, 2013)

melahnee said:


> checking in..
> i did a length check today..im kinda disappointed. question: how much biotin/b12 do you guys recommend starting with?
> 
> first pic is april 24th-ish, salon straightened hair...second pic is today.



Why are you disappointed?


----------



## melahnee (May 28, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Why are you disappointed?




I dont know if its just me but i kiinda feel like it got shorter :/ im usually a fast grower but it seems to me like this month was kinda a bust.


----------



## Mokee (May 28, 2013)

Have you been trimming your ends or having them trimmed when you go to the salon? Breakage chips off and keeps our length the same when our hair is actually growing, which sucks :/ I've been taking a regimen of hair,skin, & nails pills and a woman's multivitamin everyday.


----------



## melahnee (May 28, 2013)

Mokee said:


> Have you been trimming your ends or having them trimmed when you go to the salon? Breakage chips off and keeps our length the same when our hair is actually growing, which sucks :/ I've been taking a regimen of hair,skin, & nails pills and a woman's multivitamin everyday.




Yes i got a trim after i got it straightened in the first picture :/ its been barely a month


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 28, 2013)

melahnee said:


> I dont know if its just me but i kiinda feel like it got shorter :/ im usually a fast grower but it seems to me like this month was kinda a bust.



It's probably not shorter,but not fully stretched.  It's hard to get it as straight at home.


----------



## Mokee (May 28, 2013)

http://bestvitaminforhairgrowth.net/biotin-for-hair-growth/

I just went to that website, good info. It says that biotin doesn't necessarily work for everyone but over a long period of use it may make hair stronger.


----------



## melahnee (May 28, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> It's probably not shorter,but not fully stretched.  It's hard to get it as straight at home.



I really really hope this is the case!!


----------



## Aireen (Jun 1, 2013)

Ugh... my hair seems like it really needs an extra something, Roux PC maybe. So my plans for my next wash are to:

Pre-poo with EVOO or conditioner
Wash hair with Clear Scalp and Hair Therapy Complete Care
Condition with Queen Helene Cholesterol + Roux PC
Seal that conditioner in with EVCO and let sit for 20 mins in the shower


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 1, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Ugh... my hair seems like it really needs an extra something, Roux PC maybe. So my plans for my next wash are to:
> 
> Pre-poo with EVOO or conditioner
> Wash hair with Clear Scalp and Hair Therapy Complete Care
> ...



Really good game plan!  I was searching for new products for my regimen & saw you purchased Silk Dreams. Do you recommend it?


----------



## Aireen (Jun 1, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Really good game plan!  I was searching for new products for my regimen & saw you purchased Silk Dreams. Do you recommend it?


Thanks, bebezazueta! I recommend the Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream, it's very moisturizing, there's only a touch of protein at the end of the list. I would buy it again if I didn't live in Canada.http://www.silkdreamshaircare.com/item_5/Vanilla-Silk-Cream-Moisture-Dream-8oz.16oz..htm


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 1, 2013)

Aireen thanks doll!  I'll have to try it!


----------



## melahnee (Jun 1, 2013)

Well I was freaking out the other day because I swore my hair felt shorter, but I "length-checked" again today with my hair down this time, and a lot of my longest layers are actually passing my bra strap a little now. I hope I'm able to claim full MBL by the end of this year.


----------



## melahnee (Jun 1, 2013)

btw all the longest layers are pretty much where my hair is that i'm stretching, they just look shorter because my hair is only finger-combed in this pic lol.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone in here using s-curl?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm wondering if any of us will be able to enjoy our hair @ this length or keep it hidden out of fear of not being able to maintain it..... 

Toy

How are you doing @ HL?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 4, 2013)

double post


----------



## Aireen (Jun 4, 2013)

I was hoping to enjoy my hair on the way there. I kind of hate the idea of constant protective styling.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 4, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Anyone in here using s-curl?



I am but I prefer the old formula!  I bought a liter size of the new one & I'm using it up & may go back to Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 if Scurl don't go back to the old formula.


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 4, 2013)

Aireen woah I just bought the SD Vanilla DC today. Looking forward to trying it  How long did it take to ship, and did it go directly to your house?


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 4, 2013)

Went to Boston this past week and stocked up on NTM Silk Touch. This is my all time favorite hair moisturizer *ever*. Now that I have a moisturizer I like I`ll M&S more often  that`s what I tell myself anyway to justify buying nine bottles.

Lately I`ve been wearing my hair with flexi rod curls in a half-up half-down style to work. Getting a lot of compliments on it  Best part is that its heat-free. I`m determined to go the entire month without using a blow dryer or flat iron. Currently only 6 weeks post so it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 4, 2013)

Aireen said:


> I was hoping to enjoy my hair on the way there. I kind of hate the idea of constant protective styling.



Its driving me crazy as well. Besides, my edges are tripping. Lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 4, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> I am but I prefer the old formula!  I bought a liter size of the new one & I'm using it up & may go back to Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 if Scurl don't go back to the old formula.



I cannot comb thru my hair when its wet so I'm not sure how using this s-curl is going to work for my combing sessions. But I'm going to see. Lol Airdrying as we speak.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 4, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> @Aireen woah I just bought the SD Vanilla DC today. Looking forward to trying it  How long did it take to ship, and did it go directly to your house?


AlliCat I bought it around the time SD first launched so I'm not sure if things changed or stayed the same but it took less than a week (maybe 5 days) I think which for me is quick.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 4, 2013)

I detangled before I used the the s-curl. Gonna see what it looks like in a braidout tmr morning. It feels good though.


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 4, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Anyone in here using s-curl?



pre_medicalrulz I do. Great moisturiser for retention purposes and I can finger comb and detangle with ease once my hair is moisturised with S-curl. I quite like the new formula - the smell and the fact that it's paraben-free. I haven't bought the old formula since I discovered the new one. Let us know how the braid-out turned out with it tomorrow.


----------



## Toy (Jun 5, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm wondering if any of us will be able to enjoy our hair @ this length or keep it hidden out of fear of not being able to maintain it.....
> 
> Toy
> 
> How are you doing @ HL?



pre_medicalrulz hey lady,I wear my hair straight from time to time..its a lot of hair to be keeping an eye on..but when I do I enjoy it because it doesn't happen to often..oh my hair now is between tbl and classic length..also SCURL is forever a staple keeps my hair moisturized and smells yummy!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 5, 2013)

HoneyA said:


> pre_medicalrulz I do. Great moisturiser for retention purposes and I can finger comb and detangle with ease once my hair is moisturised with S-curl. I quite like the new formula - the smell and the fact that it's paraben-free. I haven't bought the old formula since I discovered the new one. Let us know how the braid-out turned out with it tomorrow.



Lol!! Now I wished I did the braidout out of curiousity. I left the braids in this morning because they felt sooooo good & moisturized. So I threw on my wig.  I'm going to try to detangle w/ the s-curl in first @ my next wash. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 5, 2013)

Toy said:


> pre_medicalrulz hey lady,I wear my hair straight from time to time..its a lot of hair to be keeping an eye on..but when I do I enjoy it because it doesn't happen to often..oh my hair now is between tbl and classic length..also SCURL is forever a staple keeps my hair moisturized and smells yummy!



TBL & CL...Guurrlll!! That is incredible. When you wear it out I bet people cannot stop staring. I wouldn't either if I saw a unicorn!!


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 5, 2013)

Toy said:


> pre_medicalrulz hey lady,I wear my hair straight from time to time..its a lot of hair to be keeping an eye on..but when I do I enjoy it because it doesn't happen to often..*oh my hair now is between tbl and classic length*..also SCURL is forever a staple keeps my hair moisturized and smells yummy!



Toy Nice! I somehow just kept thinking you were HL although I know it must be longer. It's your avatar I think. Congratulations! Great job with your hair!



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol!! Now I wished I did the braidout out of curiousity. *I left the braids in this morning because they felt sooooo good & moisturized*. So I threw on my wig.  I'm going to try to detangle w/ the s-curl in first @ my next wash. I'll see how that goes.



pre_medicalrulz Yep, the moisture is unbelievable  I retain every inch unless I give myself a trim.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 5, 2013)

Toy said:


> pre_medicalrulz hey lady,I wear my hair straight from time to time..its a lot of hair to be keeping an eye on..but when I do I enjoy it because it doesn't happen to often..oh my hair now is between tbl and classic length..also SCURL is forever a staple keeps my hair moisturized and smells yummy!



Toy hey how are you?? can you please treat us to a pic of your hair now?? I know I am one to ask when I don't take pic but please.


----------



## mamalicious (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi, is it too late to join this challenge?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 5, 2013)

mamalicious said:


> Hi, is it too late to join this challenge?



You have more than enough time. It has an end date of 2014 (Dec) Lol


----------



## Aireen (Jun 5, 2013)

mamalicious said:


> Hi, is it too late to join this challenge?


I've added you to the list of challengers, welcome mamalicious.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 5, 2013)

Got some of my DC mixture sitting in my hair right now with EVCO on top to seal! ;D I know my hair is gonna come out GREAT! Excitedddddd!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 5, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Got some of my DC mixture sitting in my hair right now with EVCO on top to seal! ;D I know my hair is gonna come out GREAT! Excitedddddd!



I need some EVCO. I just don't feel like driving 30 mins to the Whole Foods store lol. Why can't they sell it in Winn Dixie or Publix?  Last time I had ordered 6 from Amazon. Hmmm I wonder if WalMart sells them....


----------



## Aireen (Jun 6, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I need some EVCO. I just don't feel like driving 30 mins to the Whole Foods store lol. Why can't they sell it in Winn Dixie or Publix?  Last time I had ordered 6 from Amazon. Hmmm I wonder if WalMart sells them....


I need some too. My favourite one is almost dry and my back up is almost gone too.  I guess I can use EVOO but it's not as light.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 6, 2013)

My hair responded well to this deep conditioning session!  Coconut oil to seal my DC is doing for me way more than any product can before styling. Definitely need to do this more often.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 6, 2013)

So I did the braidout today w/ the s-curl I applied 2 nights ago. Its nice, soft & fluffy. But my hair swallowed all the s-curl because I can tell by the end of the day that I'm going to have to reapply. It could be that porosity thing I keep hearing about. Not sure.


----------



## Nyah22 (Jun 6, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> So I did the braidout today w/ the s-curl I applied 2 nights ago. Its nice, soft & fluffy. But my hair swallowed all the s-curl because I can tell by the end of the day that I'm going to have to reapply. It could be that porosity thing I keep hearing about. Not sure.



I do twist outs and braid outs all the time and I just found the perfect product to help my curls stay soft and moist. It's called curl defining pudding from jmoniquesnatural. This stuff is amazing I swear.... I can run my fingers through my curls and they stay fluffy and nice with little to no frizz. I'm so in love with this stuff


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 6, 2013)

Nyah22

Oh yea? Are you a natural? I'm wondering how that product would react in relaxed hair though.


----------



## Nyah22 (Jun 6, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Nyah22
> 
> Oh yea? Are you a natural? I'm wondering how that product would react in relaxed hair though.



I have relaxed hair, only 6wks since my last relaxer. I'm going natural now but my hair is still basically relaxed at the moment. The pudding is just for great braid/twist out no matter what texture hair u have. Very light weight and give my curls that extra sheen and moisture I've missing.


----------



## mamalicious (Jun 6, 2013)

*- Current length + hair type *
BSL/MBL, relaxed/texlaxed (Pic in signature)

*- Regimen*
Pre-poo,wash, tea rinse, light protein, DC, leave-in, air dry, moisturize, seal
Co-wash once a week

*- Exact goal length*
hip-tailbone length

*- Goal date*
December 31st, 2014

*- Plans to get to HL*
Protective styling, growth aide, hair will be my hobby

*- Maintenance once goal is achieved *
protective styling, trim, moisturize and seal


----------



## mamalicious (Jun 6, 2013)

Please let me know what my hair length is in my signature pic. Thanks


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 6, 2013)

mamalicious said:


> Please let me know what my hair length is in my signature pic. Thanks



It's a little hard to see from the pic but BSL/MBL.  It looks like BSL depending on where you wear your bra. Nice hair lady.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 6, 2013)

Nyah22 said:


> I have relaxed hair, only 6wks since my last relaxer. I'm going natural now but my hair is still basically relaxed at the moment. The pudding is just for great braid/twist out no matter what texture hair u have. Very light weight and give my curls that extra sheen and moisture I've missing.



I'm going to try it tonight because my curls dropped like crazy today from using s-curl alone. I'm looking like Mufasa w/ this Florida weather today. smh


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 6, 2013)

I started taking biotin again. In the past it really helped with thickness and growth. It's just a matter of my being consistent.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 6, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm going to try it tonight because my curls dropped like crazy today from using s-curl alone. I'm looking like Mufasa w/ this Florida weather today. smh



LOL!  Sorry for laughing but yes ma'am that glycerin is the culprit in Scurl. I use it for buns, ponytails & braids. I use Elasta QP mango  & olive oil butter for braid outs & twist outs. I use ORS olive oil moisturizer for roller sets and that bouncy swing. I still get a little frizz but not too much. Can't really totally fight the humidity. I just embrace it somewhat.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 6, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> LOL!  Sorry for laughing but yes ma'am that glycerin is the culprit in Scurl. I use it for buns, ponytails & braids. I use Elasta QP mango  & olive oil butter for braid outs & twist outs. I use ORS olive oil moisturizer for roller sets and that bouncy swing. I still get a little frizz but not too much. Can't really totally fight the humidity. I just embrace it somewhat.



Lololoo ahhh I see! 
Its funny because my staple for braidouts is QP Elasta but I have to M&S w/ it everyday cause my hair drinks it up. I was hoping the s-curl would prevent that plus hold my curls but uhm yea. LOL When I used to do rollersets my go-to was ORS as well. OooOoo we're product sisters!!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 6, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lololoo ahhh I see!
> Its funny because my staple for braidouts is QP Elasta but I have to M&S w/ it everyday cause my hair drinks it up. I was hoping the s-curl would prevent that plus hold my curls but uhm yea. LOL When I used to do rollersets my go-to was ORS as well. OooOoo we're product sisters!!!



Yes!  Now if only we can be hair sisters and I can have your length!  Happy happy joy joy!


----------



## LaVgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Aireen I'd love to join, please, if it's not too late! 

*Current length and hair type: *
W/hip length, maybe an inch above my hipbone. Type 4a Natural

*Regimen: *
Wash/condition every week. Moisturize, protective style. Water rinses or spritzes and re-moisturizing as needed during the week.

*Exact goal length:* 
Definitely TBL and from there, I'll decide if I want to go for Classic.

*Goal date:* (giving myself plenty of time!)
HL by Dec 2013
TBL by Dec 2014

*Plans to get there:* 
I'll continue with my current regimen (if you can call it that) which has gotten me thus far. Also, I want to get box braids for the summer and I'm thinking about trying NJoy's growth oil mix. Drink more water and start taking vitamins. 

*Plans once my goals are achieved:* 
I'm pretty boring with my hair now but once I'm there, I plan on wearing it out a lot more. Experiment with new styles. Maybe straighten it more than 1-2x a year.

This is my last length check pic from January.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 6, 2013)

@LaVgirl, that hair... I don't even have to click the thumbnail! Gorgeousssss!  Adding you to the challenge list now! Welcome!


----------



## Aireen (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay added a bunch of people to the list that I seemed to have missed. If I extend this challenge to 2015-2016, I'm definitely going to have people just mention instead of thank me to join.


----------



## Nyah22 (Jun 6, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm going to try it tonight because my curls dropped like crazy today from using s-curl alone. I'm looking like Mufasa w/ this Florida weather today. smh



Lol Mufasa. It should help since I live in the tropics so it's hot all year round and there's constant humidity. Living in this climate its hard finding products that works well with curls. Fighting frizz is an everyday battle which is why I'm so excited about these products.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 6, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Okay added a bunch of people to the list that I seemed to have missed. If I extend this challenge to 2015-2016, I'm definitely going to have people just mention instead of thank me to join.



Yay!  Extend it please!  I LOVE it here! I see No problem in mentioning you instead of thanking the post. Good idea.


----------



## felic1 (Jun 6, 2013)

I saw the coconut oil in the oil section at Walmart


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 6, 2013)

felic1 said:


> I saw the coconut oil in the oil section at Walmart



Good looking out lady!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 6, 2013)

me getting 1 inch in 2 months is a big deal for me. my growth had slowed down so much, so I can not wait until the end of the yr.


----------



## mamalicious (Jun 7, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> It's a little hard to see from the pic but BSL/MBL.  It looks like BSL depending on where you wear your bra. Nice hair lady.


Ok thanks I'll try to use photobucket next time.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 8, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Yay!  Extend it please!  I LOVE it here! I see No problem in mentioning you instead of thanking the post. Good idea.


I'll probably make a new thread when the time comes, we'll see. I love it here too! Glad I started this challenge and it's successful.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 8, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Okay added a bunch of people to the list that I seemed to have missed. If I *extend this challenge to 2015-2016*, I'm definitely going to have people just mention instead of thank me to join.



Aireen I'm liking the sound of that, it gives my shortest layers enough time to catch up with longer ones, I am envisaging every strand of my hair @ TBL 

In other news: I am feeling really good about my hair right now . I have been taking Priteva for the last 3 weeks and I am starting to notice some changes for the better, with no adverse effects I am definitely losing a significantly less amount of hair on wash days, which should be great for retention and I'm also looking to see some good results with my hair and skin too. I am definitely going to order some more, this is looking like a keeper.

I mentioned some time ago that I wanted to simplify my regi and I think I have managed to do that somewhat but I'm still working on it. I am using LCOB method for moisturising my hair and it is really working for me, my hair is moisturised for days and my ends are still relatively blunt (trimmed on 12th March and used splitender on 7th may).

The weather has improved in UK so I want to start co-washing 3 x per week, I plan on doing this until autumn when the weather gets cold, I feel that this will help with moisture, keeping the NG tame and could help with growth. Tomorrow is washday and I intend to implement my co-wash regi from then, I'm looking at:

Sunday = Main washday/DC/treatments
Tuesday = Co-wash
Thursday = Co-wash and air dry in a single braid
Fri/Sat = braid out of some sort (pony-tail/bun/up-do)

I'm hoping to hit BSL by the beginning of August.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jun 8, 2013)

It has been a long, long time since I posted here, but I celebrated my second curliversary 2 weeks ago, so I will post some length check pictures of my hair since I blew it out. I still have a long way to go, but I do see progress, so that's what counts.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 9, 2013)

Gonna bun it all week. At least gonna try. Bunning can be tricky. Sometimes beneficial & sometimes can be a major setback. Yikes.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 9, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Gonna bun it all week. At least gonna try. Bunning can be tricky. Sometimes beneficial & sometimes can be a major setback. Yikes.



Me too!  My crown braid trial was a fail. So I'm Bunning until I get tired of it for now. Oh I been trying to find my first ever wig but I don't know. I think I'll just bite the bullet and get one.  I want to try the deep moisture method.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 10, 2013)

Shoot! I had more breakage this morning trying to put my hair in a bun more than I ever had w/ any other style.  This bun is staying in for the rest of the week cause its too much trouble to redo it every morning.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 10, 2013)

Aireen said:


> I'll probably make a new thread when the time comes, we'll see. I love it here too! Glad I started this challenge and it's successful.



Yea lets wait this challenge out because after awhile people (me) tend to stray from challenges that seem to have no end. LOL


----------



## Aireen (Jun 10, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Yea lets wait this challenge out because after awhile people (me) tend to stray from challenges that seem to have no end. LOL


Yeah, same. Alright so for the end of 2014 if I don't make it to HL -- please Lord, let me make it  -- I'll create a new thread for up until 2016.


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 10, 2013)

Stress=hair falling out = possible setback I hope not though.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 10, 2013)

My deep waves looked cute this morning!  So I decided not to bun. I've been enjoying my hair and wearing it down a lot!  No adverse effects so far.


----------



## ckisland (Jun 10, 2013)

Gave myself another trim about 2 days ago, and now I'm back at BSB again . I'm so over wearing my natural texture so I hope to get my hair straightened at the end of the week. I haven't used heat on my hair in at least 3 years, and even then my hair never ever actually got straight. The salon I'm going to focuses on "health relaxed and natural hair," and has good prices for everything including some type of keratin treatment. 

If everything goes well, I'll probably get my hair straightened a couple of times during the summer, and see how my hair does with possibly heat training. If that's a no-go, then relaxing it is . After 5.5 years of being natural, I can't see the perks of wearing my natural texture anymore .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 10, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Gave myself another trim about 2 days ago, and now I'm back at BSB again . I'm so over wearing my natural texture so I hope to get my hair straightened at the end of the week. I haven't used heat on my hair in at least 3 years, and even then my hair never ever actually got straight. The salon I'm going to focuses on "health relaxed and natural hair," and has good prices for everything including some type of keratin treatment.
> 
> If everything goes well, I'll probably get my hair straightened a couple of times during the summer, and see how my hair does with possibly heat training. If that's a no-go, then relaxing it is . After 5.5 years of being natural, I can't see the perks of wearing my natural texture anymore .



Almost 6 years natural & you're thinking of relaxing?! Oh no! *spank* You better suck it up missy!


----------



## ckisland (Jun 10, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Almost 6 years natural & you're thinking of relaxing?! Oh no! *spank* You better suck it up missy!


I just don't know what to do with my hair or how to get over this MBL hump !! And unlike other ladies I see, my hair does not show any decent length even in stretched styles (and my ends knot up more). So I've been stuck with short, medium sized hair for all these years when what I want is waist to hip length hair . All I wanted when I went natural was an APL wash n'go, but I've accepted what my hair can and cannot do, and that's not happening . 

Right now the majority of my hair is the length it was when I got my last relaxer. 5.5 years of hair forums, expensive products, and all the time and energy spent trying to do/style my hair, and the all I have to show is the same length that I had before my hair journey . Yeah I'm feeling some type of way.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 10, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I just don't know what to do with my hair or how to get over this MBL hump !! And unlike other ladies I see, my hair does not show any decent length even in stretched styles (and my ends knot up more). So I've been stuck with short, medium sized hair for all these years when what I want is waist to hip length hair . All I wanted when I went natural was an APL wash n'go, but I've accepted what my hair can and cannot do, and that's not happening .
> 
> Right now the majority of my hair is the length it was when I got my last relaxer. 5.5 years of hair forums, expensive products, and all the time and energy spent trying to do/style my hair, and the all I have to show is the same length that I had before my hair journey . Yeah I'm feeling some type of way.



******huuuugggggsssss*****


----------



## melahnee (Jun 10, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I just don't know what to do with my hair or how to get over this MBL hump !! And unlike other ladies I see, my hair does not show any decent length even in stretched styles (and my ends knot up more). So I've been stuck with short, medium sized hair for all these years when what I want is waist to hip length hair . All I wanted when I went natural was an APL wash n'go, but I've accepted what my hair can and cannot do, and that's not happening .
> 
> Right now the majority of my hair is the length it was when I got my last relaxer. 5.5 years of hair forums, expensive products, and all the time and energy spent trying to do/style my hair, and the all I have to show is the same length that I had before my hair journey . Yeah I'm feeling some type of way.



ckisland .. I just wanna say I wouldn't begin to use heat if i were you...coming from an ex heat ADDICT..I can't speak for everyone...but do you wrap your hair? that can leave it a lot straighter and easier to deal with..it's hard to get the hang of it but totally worth it once u do...also are you sure you are protective styling enough? for me personally, my ends neeeeeeed to be tucked away very often..I'm convinced any more than just a week of me havin my hair down is a no-no..lol..i've worn my hair down like 3 times tops this whole year


----------



## ckisland (Jun 10, 2013)

melahnee said:


> ckisland .. I just wanna say I wouldn't begin to use heat if i were you...coming from an ex heat ADDICT..I can't speak for everyone...but do you wrap your hair? that can leave it a lot straighter and easier to deal with..it's hard to get the hang of it but totally worth it once u do...also are you sure you are protective styling enough? for me personally, my ends neeeeeeed to be tucked away very often..I'm convinced any more than just a week of me havin my hair down is a no-no..lol..i've worn my hair down like 3 times tops this whole year



I don't wrap my hair since it's shrunken most of the time. Do you mean wrapping after straightening or do you mean wrapping hair in its curly state? If it's the latter could you explain how to do it  ? 
After a bit of research, I think that I will go with straightening my hair once a month. I'm not worried about being a heat addict, because it would take way more effort than I'm willing to put in on a regular basis . I have to look after my natural hair all the time because I know knots, tangles, and matts are lurking around every corner . I just want to be able to wear a ponytail, bun, or it just down without having to worry about my hair turning into a poofy, tangled mess. I tried PSing, but all twists, braids, and buns with my ends tucked in led to are either scraggily or knotty ends erplexed.

I have a style idea that I'm going to try out, and hopefully it will be a happy medium. But one of my big big issues is that I want feel and deal with the full length of my hair. I want to play in my hair DANGIT!!!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 10, 2013)

ckisland I hope you figure it out lady!  We are here for you!


----------



## melahnee (Jun 11, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I don't wrap my hair since it's shrunken most of the time. Do you mean wrapping after straightening or do you mean wrapping hair in its curly state? If it's the latter could you explain how to do it  ?
> After a bit of research, I think that I will go with straightening my hair once a month. I'm not worried about being a heat addict, because it would take way more effort than I'm willing to put in on a regular basis . I have to look after my natural hair all the time because I know knots, tangles, and matts are lurking around every corner . I just want to be able to wear a ponytail, bun, or it just down without having to worry about my hair turning into a poofy, tangled mess. I tried PSing, but all twists, braids, and buns with my ends tucked in led to are either scraggily or knotty ends erplexed.
> 
> I have a style idea that I'm going to try out, and hopefully it will be a happy medium. But one of my big big issues is that I want feel and deal with the full length of my hair. I want to play in my hair DANGIT!!!!



GIRL i know the feeling!! my hair has been hiding for soo long but that's just gonna make it so much better when we finally let it breathe! 
I'm sorry to hear PS'ing and such isn't working out for you too well..my answer to your question is heck NO I do not wrap my hair when it's in its curly state lol, I begin wrapping it once it's "stretched"..my hair gets very stretched with bantu knots all over the place, i do them when my hair is still damp and it dries wavy and much easier to wrap...NOT easy..but easier  it took me lots of practice to get it down, but you know what? I suck at hairstyles and I'm not even kidding  If I can do this, anyone can..trust me 
but straightening once a month really doesn't sound TOO bad..i would try my hardest to go without if i were you..but if you must, you know what to do..heat protectant and take care of that beautiful hurr you are workin hard for!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 11, 2013)

OooOoo my bun is looking HOT today!! I figured bun all week & take it down, loosely pinned up or something, during the weekend.  *yummy* 

I've heard a lot of ladies say switch up diff places of your bun but honestly my buns are not tight & are tied w/ a sock, not a hairband so I think I'll be ok.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 11, 2013)

@ckisland I know what you mean. It's nice to actually feel your length from time to time. I'm not one who thinks heat, in itself, will have a negative impact on your hair. I think once a month sounds reasonable to me. 

Now, I know this won't show your length but, have you tried Curlformers. I can see you with a head full of those curls.  Just something to consider.

In any case, we gotcho back. 



pre_medicalrulz said:


> OooOoo my bun is looking HOT today!! I figured bun all week & take it down, loosely pinned up or something, during the weekend.  *yummy*
> 
> I've heard a lot of ladies say switch up diff places of your bun but honestly my buns are not tight & are tied w/ a sock, not a hairband so I think I'll be ok.


 
pre_medicalrulz Ok, I know you didn't just come fluttering through going on about your Hot, yummy bun with no pics for us to drool over. Shame! You've been here long enough to know better.


----------



## ckisland (Jun 11, 2013)

melahnee , I just gave your wrapping idea a try. It's _*real*_ bootleg, but I hope it comes out. . . well. I actually don't know what I should be expecting 

NJoy ,  I want to try curlformers but they're just so expensive , and they would still probably leave me with only SL hair . Heat once a month just sounds so appealing. 

I keep picturing flipping my hair over my shoulder, having a ponytail long enough to brush against my back, and being able to walk anywhere and have everyone know that my hair is long. Is that too much to ask  ?


----------



## melahnee (Jun 11, 2013)

ckisland said:


> @melahnee , I just gave your wrapping idea a try. It's _*real*_ bootleg, but I hope it comes out. . . well. I actually don't know what I should be expecting
> 
> @NJoy ,  I want to try curlformers but they're just so expensive , and they would still probably leave me with only SL hair . Heat once a month just sounds so appealing.
> 
> I keep picturing flipping my hair over my shoulder, having a ponytail long enough to brush against my back, and being able to walk anywhere and have everyone know that my hair is long. Is that too much to ask  ?




put a silk scarf on too if you have one! it makes a difference for me, probably something to do with my own body heat. i really hope it works for you!! it makes my hair quite a bit straighter.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 11, 2013)

NJoy
LOL!! I took a pic but its a loooooose bun. My HOT loose bun. hehe Nobody laugh @ what I consider HOT! Bol!!


----------



## melahnee (Jun 11, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @NJoy
> LOL!! I took a pic but its a loooooose bun. My HOT loose bun. hehe Nobody laugh @ what I consider HOT! Bol!!
> 
> View attachment 212711


  omg I want that bun


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 11, 2013)

LOL!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 11, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @NJoy
> LOL!! I took a pic but its a loooooose bun. My HOT loose bun. hehe Nobody laugh @ what I consider HOT! Bol!!
> 
> View attachment 212711


 
Yummy!   That's a nice juicy bun, girl.  Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Aireen (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope I can add my two cents in and it'll make a difference because this one really has me stumped, @ckisland.  I say really think long and hard about this one. You probably have but I think since you were able to gather your thoughts together to form words, you should take some time to reflect on those words and see if they really stand true to their meaning. 

Maybe take a blank sheet of paper and go through some pros and cons of being natural vs heat trained vs relaxed? Make some simple then complex pros and cons for each to really weigh in on which could be more beneficial? Take your time, it doesn't have to be complete in one day. A lot of the time other people's opinions subconsciously reflect on our decisions so make sure this list is based on you and you alone. At the end of the day, it's just hair and even though on LHCF we act a little crazy over it sometimes, it isn't the be all and end all. You can always transition back to being fully natural if you hate your heat trained or relaxed hair, it'll take long but it's not like you can never get your hair back. 

Personally, if I was in your shoes, I would stay natural as long as I can until I was absolutely secure in what I wanted to do. Like... I'd probably wait this year out and see how I felt in early 2014. You seem to be too much on the fence to make any type of decision any time soon. Give it a few more months before you act while trying every technique to try to solve your hair woes.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 11, 2013)

Ugh omg my hair feels dryyyyy.


----------



## ckisland (Jun 11, 2013)

@ Aireen, thank you for your post . I've considered relaxing or heat training at the end of year, and like four other times besides that. In the past, I've punked out, because I couldn't see myself without my natural curl pattern and because I wanted to stay natural for the sole purpose of being natural. I was holding on to visions of my dream hair, but since it ain't happening, and I can't wear my curl pattern anyway (needing to keep it stretched), then there's no loss . I made a list in my head, but putting it on paper is a great idea. 

I'm getting my hair straightened at salon on Monday, so I'll see if I like it straight and if heat is on the table. That's a good way to test the waters.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 11, 2013)

ckisland said:


> @ Aireen, thank you for your post . I've considered relaxing or heat training at the end of year, and like four other times besides that. In the past, I've punked out, because I couldn't see myself without my natural curl pattern and because I wanted to stay natural for the sole purpose of being natural. I was holding on to visions of my dream hair, but since it ain't happening, and I can't wear my curl pattern anyway (needing to keep it stretched), then there's no loss . I made a list in my head, but putting it on paper is a great idea.
> 
> I'm getting my hair straightened at salon on Monday, so I'll see if I like it straight and if heat is on the table. That's a good way to test the waters.


Sorry if the advice is pretty straight forward but I kind of felt like I needed to say at least something since you're going through a tough time. This may not be popular opinion but I don't suggest staying natural just for the sake of it, it makes no sense to put up with something just for the title. At the end of the day, you have to know what you're doing and love what you're doing. I like that you're at least waiting, I don't want to see a new thread or post stating you relaxed hastily and regret it -- I know a lot of the time I just shake my head when I read those. I'd wait until at least next March to decide.


----------



## mamalicious (Jun 11, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> NJoy
> LOL!! I took a pic but its a loooooose bun. My HOT loose bun. hehe Nobody laugh @ what I consider HOT! Bol!!
> 
> Wow!!! Nice bun and alot of hair.


----------



## ckisland (Jun 12, 2013)

Ladies, thank you for being so supportive and helpful to me in these troubling times lol. I really appreciate it :blowkiss: .

I typed out a natural (no heat) vs heat regularly/heat training vs relaxed list and the conclusion was:
natural had the least pros and most cons
heat had the most pros and least cons
lack of shrinkage, less daily maintenance, and more styling options were the major pros of both heat and relaxing
heat/relaxing would allow me to wash my hair less (my hair gets weak from constant washing yet tangled from not enough washing erplexed) and PS more since I would have better style options
the possibility of chemical damage is a big con for relaxing

The only real positives I could honestly think of for my natural state was no possibility for chemical or heat damage (which is a duh) and I can wear wash n'gos. But I hate the shrinkage of my wash n'gos, only 1 out of my 3 textures really cooperates, and I hate using and the feel of gel, but that's the only way for me to do a "healthy" wash n'go. So it's a pro with a lot of stipulations  . Basically, I love my natural hair because it's mine, rather than because of some awesome characteristic or perk it has. Now that I'm out of the honeymoon/ first year of marriage phase, my hair is mine as long as it keeps growing out of my scalp .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks! 

mamalicious


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 12, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz Gorgeous bun! Will try that look when my hair gets longer.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 12, 2013)

HoneyA said:


> pre_medicalrulz Gorgeous bun! Will try that look when my hair gets longer.



Aww thanks!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 12, 2013)

ckisland I was natural for 7 years before texlaxing 4 years ago. I decided to relax in the end because, when natural or textlaxed if I straightened my hair, by the time I woke up in the morning I was back to square one and dealing with curls again. This led to my using a lot of heat in an attempt to keep the hair straight, the high heat usage started to take a toll on my hair. I didn't see the point in using heat so regularly as it would only lead to damage and I wanted to wear my hair straight so I relaxed.

IMO if you have hair that reverts quickly, I don't think that using heat once a month will have a big impact on the issues you listed. I'm also a little sceptical about heat trained hair, I kind of equate it to heat damage, if my hair is natural and curly and I am able to use heat to train my hair to behave straight, the curl pattern would have to be damaged for my hair to be straight if that makes sense (someone please correct me if I'm wrong), as a long term solution, I see that as a setback waiting to happen.

How do you feel about wigs and weaves for PS?


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 12, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Ugh omg my hair feels dryyyyy.



Aireen  don't allow your hair to get to that stage. Speaking from experience


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 12, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I just don't know what to do with my hair or how to get over this MBL hump !! And unlike other ladies I see, my hair does not show any decent length even in stretched styles (and my ends knot up more). So I've been stuck with short, medium sized hair for all these years when what I want is waist to hip length hair . All I wanted when I went natural was an APL wash n'go, but I've accepted what my hair can and cannot do, and that's not happening .
> 
> Right now the majority of my hair is the length it was when I got my last relaxer. 5.5 years of hair forums, expensive products, and all the time and energy spent trying to do/style my hair, and the all I have to show is the same length that I had before my hair journey . Yeah I'm feeling some type of way.



ckisland I get that you want to show your true length all the time as your hair grows longer but it's not that your hair wasn't retaining length, it was - until something happened to slow down your retention. Do you know what that thing was?

You are right, the only way to see your length all the time is by permanently stretching the hair by a chemical process. If you are sure that's what you want to do and that it will make a difference to your length retention, choose the process wisely and just go for it!

To get over a hump, the only way I've done it is to keep the hair properly moisturised, in a PS and on a no heat regimen. When you get to HL/TBL natural, somehow, I don't think you'll be too bothered about showing your length  Your twist-outs and braid-outs, flat-irons, wash and gos, etc. will hang longer because the hair will be heavier and longer. I think that right now you are just frustrated at being stuck at the same point and even worse now since you've had to cut back. If you can hang in there until about WL and beyond, your natural hair may surprise you.


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 12, 2013)

Went to the hair dresser ( black girl ) and got hair straightened and she said my hair was mid back length.  Went to Great clips and got ends clipped and was told my hair was shoulder length (white girl).


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2013)

HoneyA said:


> @Aireen  don't allow your hair to get to that stage. Speaking from experience


LOOOL! You're right, HoneyA. I should know better, was trying to wait a while between washings but I don't like this. Giving my hair some love today.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Went to the hair dresser ( black girl ) and got hair straightened and she said my hair was mid back length.  Went to Great clips and got ends clipped and was told my hair was shoulder length (white girl).


Wait... WHAT?!  Where's your hair ACTUALLY at, soldier4hair?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 12, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Went to the hair dresser ( black girl ) and got hair straightened and she said my hair was mid back length.  Went to Great clips and got ends clipped and was told my hair was shoulder length (white girl).



Ahhh hayle!!


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2013)

Ahhh gave my hair a much needed DC session. So much shed hair lol. ;~;


----------



## ckisland (Jun 12, 2013)

Angel of the North , I wish that I liked wigs or weaves (I've never done either), but I don't even like seeing them on other people erplexed. That revision factor back to curly, is way I didn't even want to consider heat at first. Also I have a feeling that my hair can take chemicals (I don't remember having shedding, crazy breakage, or hair loss after relaxing) much better than heat (I used to burn my hair off on daily basis before my hair journey). How do you like being relaxed? Since it's been a few years, I'm guessing that you don't regret your decision (?) 

HoneyA , I really don't know what keeps going wrong when I get to that BSL/MBL line. But I've had to cut back up to BSB 4-5 times . Every couple of months my hair will randomly change texture and suddenly becomes super coarse and kinky. I can't do wash n'gos (the style that got me to BSB) during this time, and my hair starts breaking everywhere, feels thicker and the cuticles stay raised. Then suddenly, my hair goes back to normal. I don't understand why this happens because there will be no changes in my routine or products. It just happens .
Waiting to grow my hair out past WL (if I can get past that damn hump!) isn't a bad idea, but I have serious doubts that I get more than a little past SL for my not straightened length. I was 2 inches from WL, and my braidouts were full SL. HL is only 5 inches past WL on me, so that's not much of a difference as far as shrinkage is concerned .

I need to learn how to PS. Maybe I'll blowdry my hair and get cornrows for the summer. Because I can't do twists (they tangle at any size if I sleep in them) and braids with my own hair are not cute. I need tp figure out bunning so that I don't look matronly  . That's why I know that I would PS more with straight hair. There are so many bun styles and cute updos that look better and are so much easier to do on straight hair.


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 12, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Wait... WHAT?!  Where's your hair ACTUALLY at, soldier4hair?



My hair is bsl.  The white girl said my hair is not long.  All of that is my shoulder; shrugs.


----------



## ckisland (Jun 12, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> My hair is bsl.  The white girl said my hair is not long.  All of that is my shoulder; shrugs.


Um. . . APL is considered long by beauty/ hair stylist standards, so how is BSL not long? Did she have butt length hair or something? Or maybe she needs glasses? Or is she just a hater


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 12, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Um. . . APL is considered long by beauty/ hair stylist standards, so how is BSL not long? Did she have butt length hair or something? Or maybe she needs glasses? Or is she just a hater



Yeah it kind of hurt my feelings but in my head I thought give me a year.


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 12, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I really don't know what keeps going wrong when I get to that BSL/MBL line. But I've had to cut back up to BSB 4-5 times . *Every couple of months my hair will randomly change texture and suddenly becomes super coarse and kinky*. I can't do wash n'gos (the style that got me to BSB) during this time, and my hair starts breaking everywhere, feels thicker and the cuticles stay raised. Then suddenly, my hair goes back to normal. I don't understand why this happens because there will be no changes in my routine or products. It just happens .
> 
> Waiting to grow my hair out past WL (if I can get past that damn hump!) isn't a bad idea, but I have serious doubts that I get more than a little past SL for my not straightened length. *I was 2 inches from WL, and my braidouts were full SL. HL is only 5 inches past WL on me, so that's not much of a difference as far as shrinkage is concerned* .



ckisland If your hair just suddenly starts breaking, it's either a moisture or protein issue and if it changes texture, it could be product build-up, a water issue or an internal problem. Maybe there is someone else on the board who experiences something similar and can help. If you can figure out exactly why the breakage is happening and fix it, you'll retain more. Easier said than done but worth a shot because you are losing progress every couple months.

Don't discount how your hair could change with 2 to 5+ added inches. mwedzi, LovelyNaps26 (sunshower143 on YT) and Naptural85 spring to mind immediately when I think of natural hair that changed dramatically at different lengths. There are others as well. Have a look at their YT channels for inspiration


----------



## ckisland (Jun 12, 2013)

HoneyA said:


> Don't discount how your hair could change with 2 to 5+ added inches. [USER=33205]mwedzi, LovelyNaps26 (sunshower143 on YT) and Naptural85 spring to mind immediately when I think of natural hair that changed dramatically at different lengths. There are others as well. Have a look at their YT channels for inspiration


I wish my hair was like Naptural85's  ! I remember she measured hair hair and we had the same number of inches, but her hair hung *so* much longer than mine . We do not have the same rate of shrinkage! And I remember Mwedzi hair getting longer because she started using heat regularly. When she showed her hair in it's shrunken state, it still shrunk up to her chin  . 
I think my hair just isn't as malleable as other naturals of the same type, because styles don't set as well and they don't lessen shrinkage like they would on someone else. I've seen a handful of other naturals with a similar situation. One (on another forum) is HL but her hair shrinks up to just her shoulders. I think we lack elasticity because my coils and curls have never had the spring I've seen in others hair. It is what it is.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 12, 2013)

ckisland I am enjoying being relaxed for now but do intend to go natural again at some point in the next few years. I relax 3 x per year and that has been working well for me. I very rarely use heat, on relaxer day and maybe one to three times in between relaxers, my hair is stretched permanently so I don't have much need to use heat. 

I have been getting rid of the damage I had allowed to occur, I have gradually managed to get rid of the thin ends I had from a period when I got hair lazy and I'm happy with my progress. I only regret the year and a half I neglected my hair, I should have been WL-HL by now. I see members who were at the same length as me 2 years ago currently rocking those lengths. I'm happy for them and they have given me the encouragement to get there myself. I just can't help kicking myself for dropping the ball.


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 12, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I think my hair just isn't as malleable as other naturals of the same type, because styles don't set as well and they don't lessen shrinkage like they would on someone else. I've seen a handful of other naturals with a similar situation. *One (on another forum) is HL but her hair shrinks up to just her shoulders. I think we lack elasticity because my coils and curls have never had the spring I've seen in others hair.* *It is what it is*.



True, it is what it is and we just work as best we can with what we have. I'm sure you'll figure out what's best for you and your hair. Take your time though, no rush


----------



## ckisland (Jun 12, 2013)

Angel of the North , if you don't mind me asking , what's your regimen and what relaxer do you use? Was it simple neglect that caused your setback or something else (too much heat, not enough protein, etc)? Your hair is so thick in your siggy .



HoneyA said:


> True, it is what it is and we just work as best we can with what we have. I'm sure you'll figure out what's best for you and your hair. Take your time though, no rush


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 12, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Angel of the North , if you don't mind me asking , what's your regimen and what relaxer do you use? Was it simple neglect that caused your setback or something else (too much heat, not enough protein, etc)? Your hair is so thick in your siggy .



ckisland Thank you, and I don't mind you asking at all. I am actually in the process of attempting to simplify my regimen but so far, this is what I've got.

Relax and trim 3 x per year using affirm mild
Co-wash weekly (2-3 times in the spring/summer)
Shampoo 1 x per month/5-7 weeks depending on how my scalp feels (1 lather clarifying poo then 1 lather moisturising poo) 
DC weekly with or without heat (I try to alternate with moisture and protein, if I co-wash with moisture con, I use a protein DC and vice versa)
Protein treatment one week before relaxer and two weeks after (while I'm using mild/medium protein regularly, I don't really need to do a protein treatment that often, if I didn't use protein regularly, I would do a treatment every 6-8 weeks)
HOT once per month
ACV final rinse once per month
Moisturise 3-4 times per week and seal with oil ( I change the oil monthly)
double seal with a natural butter
I use my splitender to dust upto 12 weeks post then scissors to dust halfway between my next TU and trim and the last time I used the splitender.

I've recently started to let my DC cool off and then use a rinse out con to rinse out DC, I've only done it twice but so far so good and I'm monitoring my hair for any progress. I also use the opposite of the DC moisture /protein wise.

It was mainly neglect that caused my setback but I was using heat during this time too which only added to the problem, I cut from BSL to APL and watched what felt like all of my progress get cut off until my ends were finally looking decent again. As I was not DC'ing regularly, my hair was not getting enough protein or moisture.

I got back onto my HHJ around June/July of last, I am still building a regimen because the last time I was sticking to one, my hair was texlaxed and certain techniques did not work the same for my relaxed hair. The pic in my siggy is from the end of Dec 2012 and is my starting pic for 2012, I haven't posted any length checks for a while and I don't intend to until my next TU which is at the end of July, but I know I've made progress, I'm currently 13 weeks post.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 12, 2013)

Yesss!! I love it when this thread is poppin'!! Heeeeyyy ladies!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 12, 2013)

ckisland, have you seen eclark6's shrinkage?  Her hair looks like it's WHIP length and it shrinks to above her shoulders.  I discovered her yesterday when someone bumped this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656915

Her hair jump/shrinkage is awesome!

However, I can relate to when your hair will not cooperate with the way you want to style it.  Like the others, I believe that relaxing is an option/styling choice, but please don't be rash and take your time.

Do you live in a hard water area?


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Jun 12, 2013)

How in the heck did I post in here?  Wrong thread!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 12, 2013)

*SkolarStar* said:


> How in the heck did I post in here?  Wrong thread!



Hello!  Now that you're here. You might as well stay.


----------



## ckisland (Jun 12, 2013)

*SkolarStar* said:


> How in the heck did I post in here?  Wrong thread!


Why you had to go and change your post?! I was going to reply with a "Girl! The struggle is REAL"  
You really might as well stay though .


----------



## ckisland (Jun 12, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> ckisland, have you seen eclark6's shrinkage?  Her hair looks like it's WHIP length and it shrinks to above her shoulders.  I discovered her yesterday when someone bumped this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656915
> 
> Her hair jump/shrinkage is awesome!
> 
> ...


Her hair is absolute gorgeous both ways, but it just makes me feel that there's no hope for me  . Everyone else seems to get thrilled about shrinkage, but I'm just like, y'all can have fun with that, I've spent the majority of my natural years with shrunken hair. I've gotten my fill and I still don't know what's suppose to be so great about it .



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Yesss!! I love it when this thread is poppin'!! Heeeeyyy ladies!!



And here I was thinking that I was posting too much . I'm just hair-mad is all  LOL !


----------



## NJoy (Jun 13, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Ugh omg my hair feels dryyyyy.


 
Girl, I was gonna say me too because I've been super busy and lazy. My intentions are good but, getting to a good DC has been tricky.

But again, I said I WAS gonna say, because....



HoneyA said:


> @Aireen  don't allow your hair to get to that stage. Speaking from experience


 
HoneyA is handing out 







soldier4hair said:


> My hair is bsl. The white girl said my hair is not long. All of that is my shoulder; shrugs.


 
Girl, she's trippin. But, I guess it's perception. They're used to longer lengths so I guess what's long to us is shoulder length to them.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 13, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> My hair is bsl.  The white girl said my hair is not long.  All of that is my shoulder; shrugs.


Don't sweat it too much, it's her personal opinion. Like Ckisland said, APL is considered long to a lot of people.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 13, 2013)

I want to be TBL by Dec 2014, that's why I'm hanging in this challenge. HL seems absurd to me by Dec 2013.

Im bunned out only after 3 days!! I miss my wigs though. Sigh. Gonna check out RPGShow & see if there's any new wigs to invest in. I really have to buy the men's cap to protect my edges. This mess just got real!


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 13, 2013)

NJoy said:


> HoneyA is handing out



 Yes I am ... 

Moisturise!


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 13, 2013)

This was my hair a couple months ago.  I'm about to put in a sew in and will update once I take it out.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 13, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> This was my hair a couple months ago.  I'm about to put in a sew in and will update once I take it out.



That white girl was straight retarded if she thought this was SL.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 13, 2013)

You know you got it bad when you start buying hair products for your dog. smh


----------



## ckisland (Jun 13, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You know you got it bad when you start buying hair products for your dog. smh



I have actually searched for natural shampoos for my cats. I also talk myself out of buying them, but Pet Head's ingredients are kinda awesome .


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 13, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You know you got it bad when you start buying hair products for your dog. smh



 oh, well my dogs only use a certain type of dog shampoo. It makes their fur soft and silky.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 13, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I have actually searched for natural shampoos for my cats. I also talk myself out of buying them, but Pet Head's ingredients are kinda awesome .



Yeeaaaa!! I'm crazy over Pet Head's! I just love the colors, bottle shapes and the yummy scent flavors.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 13, 2013)

HoneyA said:


> oh, well my dogs only use a certain type of dog shampoo. It makes their fur soft and silky.



Which brand?


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 13, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Which brand?



Perfect Coat Gentle Hypoallergenic


----------



## ckisland (Jun 13, 2013)

^ I looked up Perfect Coat to see if they have a line for cats. They don't  . LOL

I was going to wash my hair today, but just couldn't muster up the desire . So I put my hair into 2 flattwists with braided ends (the ends always bunch up on me), and they're going to stay in until I get my hair did on Monday. 
Last night, I finally got the courage to watch youtube vids of naturals who went back to relaxers and I watched a relaxer application vid. Initially,the videos were scaring me off the thought of relaxing, but then I watch some hair porn vids, and looked in the mirror  .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 13, 2013)

ckisland

You bathe your cat? Is it an outdoor cat? My cat is 5 years old & has never had a bath. She needs a trim though. Like TODAY! She is persian. 

I had a dream that at my next relaxer I flat ironed my hair after 8 months & my hair was HL. It was so silky straight & nicely trimmed. And I was sitting at a convention & all the chics were checkin' for tracks! I had a big ol' smile on my face.


----------



## ckisland (Jun 13, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ckisland
> 
> You bathe your cat? Is it an outdoor cat? My cat is 5 years old & has never had a bath. She needs a trim though. Like TODAY! She is persian.



I have 3 family cats, 17, 6, and 5 years old. The two oldest have had a couple of baths over the years . The newest cat, I got when I was away at college, and she has yet to get a bath but she will . I was looking for a natural, soothing shampoo because the oldest kitty was having skin issues. The 5 year old (who needs a bath) is a fluffy gray and white with a beautiful long mane , and one day I'll take her to a place to get groomed.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 13, 2013)

Woooow You have good cats! My cat is not a good feline & there's no such thing as petting her let alone picking her up Lol


----------



## ckisland (Jun 13, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Woooow You have good cats! My cat is not a good feline & there's no such thing as petting her let alone picking her up Lol


The middle cat doesn't like being picked up, and the oldest (who looks and acts half his age by the way ) is the sweetest kitty on this earth. He's always trying to get in a lap or get picked up. It gets ridiculous sometimes LOL. #3 is really playful and will purr when picked up . . . then she'll try to bite your arm .  

Just to throw something hair related in. . .

My flattwist held up all day, and I hope that they'll make it through the night.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 13, 2013)

Uhm yea ckisland pre_medicalrulz take that cat talk to the pet forum.  LOL!  But before y'all go, so are y'all pets on a fur journey?!


----------



## ckisland (Jun 13, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Uhm yea ckisland pre_medicalrulz take that cat talk to the pet forum.  LOL!  But before y'all go, so are y'all pets on a fur journey?!



I'm so sorry, but once I start talkin' about my cats it's hard to stop  ! To answer your question, my cats could be hair inspirations to other cats  , and one seriously has 3 different hair/fur types (yes I did type all of their fur ). 

I'm done. I promise .


----------



## NJoy (Jun 13, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Uhm yea @ckisland @pre_medicalrulz take that cat talk to the pet forum. LOL! But before y'all go, so are y'all pets on a fur journey?!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 14, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Uhm yea ckisland pre_medicalrulz take that cat talk to the pet forum.  LOL!  But before y'all go, so are y'all pets on a fur journey?!



LOL!!!!! I know right. Okay. Focus. Think Hair.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 14, 2013)

NJoy, have you gotten a chance to DC yet? If not doooo ittttt, your hair will thank you.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 14, 2013)

Showing my growth since installing this braids..22 days ago. I thank my MN mix and S-Curl!


----------



## mayoo (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness, in all my time using AOWC, I've never smelled anything like this... i think I was lucky before because this the two new bottles I got are FUNKY :/

I swear, this is the third worst smell I have ever come across (First is indigo, second is miso soup) 

Am I going to use these bottles?? You darn skippy I am ... since I paid for them. 

SMH


----------



## ckisland (Jun 14, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart That looks like some good growth  . Are you planning on keeping the braids in. They still look good to me.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 14, 2013)

ckisland said:


> ManiiSweetheart That looks like some good growth  . Are you planning on keeping the braids in. They still look good to me.



Thanks! Ill probably undo them and reinstall in a week or two so I can henna and get a really good deep condition in. ..ill probably do them shorter too.


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 15, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Thanks! Ill probably undo them and reinstall in a week or two so I can henna and get a really good deep condition in. ..ill probably do them shorter too.



Nice I'm contemplating a sew in or some braids.  Sew ins are easier for me.  The girl that does them is great.  I have not had braids in a while and it's too many unanswered questions.  For me too many things that will be like a test.  At this stage I have no room for error.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 16, 2013)

Think I'm skipping wash day today & maybe I'll just comb my hair out instead & bun it for another week.


----------



## rawsilk (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay, I know it's the middle of the year and I'm no where near HBL but I really want to join a 2014 challenge. (I've been lurking for years, just started posting comments/questions about a month ago and looking for motivation to stick to my new post-weave regime.)  What do I have to do? (Although I've picked up a bunch of hair care/growth tidbits along the way, I confess that I'm a total newbie in terms of participating.)


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 16, 2013)

^^^ Welcome to the challenge miss thang!!!


----------



## rawsilk (Jun 17, 2013)

Yea - I'm in a chal-lenge (singing like a little kid).


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 17, 2013)

Thinking about shaving my nape. That is one area I don't care to keep detamgling. smh


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 17, 2013)

Donut bun today. Hair was way too damp from last night's wash to do anything with it. Ugh.


----------



## ckisland (Jun 17, 2013)

I got my hair straightened at a salon today. I threw caution to the wind, and picked a salon from craigslist and made my appointment online without ever meeting with the stylist/owner . Luckily, it was an awesome experience . The owner complimented my hair as soon as I walked in, asked me about how I wore/took care of my hair. She shampooed and conditioned my hair, then sat me under the dryer to DC for 15 mins. She used Moroccan Oil and Nexxus products, and I eyeballed other Moroccan Oil, Redken, and Design Essential products (another salon I went into had the nerve to have liters of Suave and Pantene ). She blew out my hair, then flatironed without an obscene number of passes.

I haven't had straight hair since I went natural, and I looooovvveee it  ! My hair is so smooth and soft, and moves when I move my head . Only downsides are that: 1) I definitely cut 4 inches (I'm grazing BSL) 2) my hair is a couple of inches longer on one side. . . like it's been for all my life  3) I only have my crappy webcam to take pics with 

ETA: Ponytail pic


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ Oh haayylee yeeeessssss!


----------



## ckisland (Jun 17, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ^^^ Oh haayylee yeeeessssss!



That's how I was when I saw my hair in the mirror  !


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 17, 2013)

Ahhhh I see you whipped out the ponytail on us!! Get it boo!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 17, 2013)

OK. I'm in.
Decided not to cut and i'm gunna keep it growin!!!! (after a lil trim )
Confused tho. What are the lengths in order? 
I'm at hip now (where pants start)
Is there another length before tailbone?
Where is classic?

Should I be ashamed of myself for being on LHCF all these years and still not knowin this?


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 17, 2013)

ckisland said:


> That's how I was when I saw my hair in the mirror  !



Your ponytail looks NICE


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 17, 2013)

ckisland your hair looks great!  Love the ponytail!


----------



## ckisland (Jun 17, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz ,  you make me feel so at home in this challenge. Thank you!!

HoneyA and soldier4hair , thank you  .

My ponytail used to be my signature look before my hhj, but it was not where near this long or full  .


----------



## ckisland (Jun 17, 2013)

I haven't even enjoyed my straight hair for a whole day, and my hair's already been in a bun for a few hours  . I now know, without a shadow of a doubt, that straightening my hair would make me protective style 99% of the time . How do you long-haired ladies deal with it out and down? I've been having to keep moving my hair over my shoulder, and I feel like it's everywhere and it's not even long yet.

Amazing things about having straightened hair so far:

The feel of soft hair gently brushing the back of your neck and face
ponytails that hang down
The shine 
Being able to run your fingers through your hair
Being able to run your fingers through your hair and have zero shed hair or breakage 
Being able to put your hair up or let it down in 30 seconds  

I'm like a kid who woke up in a toy store on Christmas morning .


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 17, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I got my hair straightened at a salon today. I threw caution to the wind, and picked a salon from craigslist and made my appointment online without ever meeting with the stylist/owner . Luckily, it was an awesome experience . The owner complimented my hair as soon as I walked in, asked me about how I wore/took care of my hair. She shampooed and conditioned my hair, then sat me under the dryer to DC for 15 mins. She used Moroccan Oil and Nexxus products, and I eyeballed other Moroccan Oil, Redken, and Design Essential products (another salon I went into had the nerve to have liters of Suave and Pantene ). She blew out my hair, then flatironed without an obscene number of passes.
> 
> I haven't had straight hair since I went natural, and I looooovvveee it  ! My hair is so smooth and soft, and moves when I move my head . Only downsides are that: 1) I definitely cut 4 inches (I'm grazing BSL) 2) my hair is a couple of inches longer on one side. . . like it's been for all my life  3) I only have my crappy webcam to take pics with
> 
> ETA: Ponytail pic



So pretttttyyyyyy!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 17, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> OK. I'm in.
> Decided not to cut and i'm gunna keep it growin!!!! (after a lil trim )
> Confused tho. What are the lengths in order?
> I'm at hip now (where pants start)
> ...



Yes!  We have gorgeous heads up in here!

HL, TBL, Classic I think. I believe classic is the half way point of your body but most use the point under their butt as classic!  My booty is never ending so I'm never gonna make it to classic. 

WELCOME!


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 17, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Yes!  We have gorgeous heads up in here!
> 
> HL, TBL, Classic I think. I believe classic is the half way point of your body but most use the point under their butt as classic!  My booty is never ending so I'm never gonna make it to classic.
> 
> WELCOME!



thanks!

I have a barelybooty so maybe i'll make it to classic after all!


----------



## Aireen (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been thinking of shaving my nape too, pre_medicalrulz . It's too much of a fight back there. erplexed I could imagine regretting it though.

Whimsy and rawsilk, you ladies have been added to the challenge list. Welcome~

Your hair looks so think and sleek, ckisland. Love it! Can't stop staring at that ponytail!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 17, 2013)

Good Lawd!

I have to join you ladies in this challenge!  I just saw jazb's fotki that's in that hair porn thread, now I'm 

I have to seek TBL aggressively now.  Between Whimsy and jazb this is too much...I can't take it


----------



## rririla (Jun 17, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Good Lawd!
> 
> I have to join you ladies in this challenge!  I just saw jazb's fotki that's in that hair porn thread, now I'm
> 
> I have to seek TBL aggressively now. * Between @Whimsy and jazb this is too much...I can't take it*




[USER][/USER]MileHighDiva ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This!!!! I'M nt even this challenge, but ur post had me !!!!....But I feel u lady, bc they both have hair that is just sick!!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 17, 2013)

rririla, gurl you should join.  You'll beat me to TBL based on your siggy your WL or longer I'm only BSL.  In my Vanessa Williams voice "_I've Got Work to Do_."


----------



## rririla (Jun 17, 2013)

[USER][/USER]MileHighDiva....I can't take the pressure lady, I am an extremely slow grower so I will watch from the sidelines. It took me 3 loooong hard years to get where I am. If the challenge ended in 2016 I would consider it lol.....and u are hilarious..."That Vanessa Williams reference"....too funny mama!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 17, 2013)

rririla, what is a slow grower?  I keep seeing posts about that, but the people have long hair like yourself.  If you did that in three years that's a good job!


----------



## rririla (Jun 18, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> rririla, what is a slow grower?  I keep seeing posts about that, but the people have long hair like yourself.  If you did that in three years that's a good job!



MileHighDiva....thank you for the compliment. But when I say Im a slow grower , it means that it takes me longer than the average person to get to my goals! For instance. I was stuck at brastrap length for 2 years. I dont kno if its because I also use a lot of heat. But my hair will literally be at a standstill for years! So i dont usually join length challenges bc I know I wont make it by the end of them. Sad but ohhh so true


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 18, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I got my hair straightened at a salon today. I threw caution to the wind, and picked a salon from craigslist and made my appointment online without ever meeting with the stylist/owner . Luckily, it was an awesome experience . The owner complimented my hair as soon as I walked in, asked me about how I wore/took care of my hair. She shampooed and conditioned my hair, then sat me under the dryer to DC for 15 mins. She used Moroccan Oil and Nexxus products, and I eyeballed other Moroccan Oil, Redken, and Design Essential products (another salon I went into had the nerve to have liters of Suave and Pantene ). She blew out my hair, then flatironed without an obscene number of passes.
> 
> I haven't had straight hair since I went natural, and I looooovvveee it  ! My hair is so smooth and soft, and moves when I move my head . Only downsides are that: 1) I definitely cut 4 inches (I'm grazing BSL) 2) my hair is a couple of inches longer on one side. . . like it's been for all my life  3) I only have my crappy webcam to take pics with
> 
> ETA: Ponytail pic



ckisland your hair looks beautiful, I'm loving your lush thick ponytail , I like your natural curls too. I'm happy you had a great experience, we all know how it could have gone, congrats.



Whimsy said:


> OK. I'm in.
> Decided not to cut and i'm gunna keep it growin!!!! (after a lil trim )
> Confused tho. What are the lengths in order?
> I'm at hip now (where pants start)
> ...



Whimsy  @ the bolded. I've attached a pic for you


----------



## ckisland (Jun 18, 2013)

rririla said:


> MileHighDiva....thank you for the compliment. But when I say Im a slow grower , it means that it takes me longer than the average person to get to my goals! For instance. I was stuck at brastrap length for 2 years. I dont kno if its because I also use a lot of heat. But my hair will literally be at a standstill for years! So i dont usually join length challenges bc I know I wont make it by the end of them. Sad but ohhh so true


Looking at the pics in your siggy, I definitely wouldn't call you a slow grower  . Those 2 years at BSL were probably from too much heat and breakage, rather than not getting you 0.5" a month. You're almost WSL now, so you'll be able to hit HL by the end of this challenge for sure! 

I feel your pain though. I think I hit BSL before my 3rd year, but it took 2 years to get to MBL . But it's not from a growth issue. I keep having to trim or cut back up and grow it back, like I'll have to do now .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 18, 2013)

I cannot wait to do a length check. Have not seen my length since December. I'm praying my retention is on point. I'm praying.....


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I cannot wait to do a length check. Have not seen my length since December. I'm praying my retention is on point. I'm praying.....



Dag girl since december? 
You. Are. Tough.

I'm too impatient to go that long.
I'm sure your retention is straight!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 18, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> Dag girl since december?
> You. Are. Tough.
> 
> I'm too impatient to go that long.
> I'm sure your retention is straight!!



LOL Its easy for me because I don't have the energy or patience to flat iron my hair so I usually just wait until my relaxer.


----------



## cocosweet (Jun 18, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I cannot wait to do a length check. Have not seen my length since December. I'm praying my retention is on point. I'm praying.....


Ditto. I think it was around Xmas or NYE when I last straightened. I've been doing mid year flat iron just before my bday. I'm trying to psych myself up for it.



Whimsy said:


> Dag girl since december?
> You. Are. Tough.
> *
> I'm too impatient to go that long.*
> I'm sure your retention is straight!!


It's easy. I just start thinking about all the time I gotta spend doing it and trying to find a time to do it when no one will interrupt me and voila! The desire to straighten goes away.


----------



## ckisland (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm planning on straightening my hair for length checks from now on because it kills 2 birds with 1 stone (length check + get to play with length). With my hair currently straight, I'll try to figure out if it does better while straight or while curly. I'll either be on a schedule of straightening every other month or every 4 months, though every 3 months could also be a happy medium  . 

I know it's only been a day, but my hair's still straight and hasn't started to revert at all. I live in humid-tail Georgia, and it was raining yesterday when I got it done and it's been raining today. I am very pleased .


----------



## Aireen (Jun 18, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I know it's only been a day, but my hair's still straight and hasn't started to revert at all. I live in humid-tail Georgia, and it was raining yesterday when I got it done and it's been raining today. I am very pleased .


Not bad for a Craigslist find.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 18, 2013)

rririla said:


> [USER][/USER]MileHighDiva ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This!!!! I'M nt even this challenge, but ur post had me !!!!....But I feel u lady, bc they both have hair that is just sick!!!!



rririla LOOK AT YOU GIIIIRRRRRLLL!  I'm loving your length!  You passed me up girlfriend!  That's good. Come on and join us. All fun and motivation in this thread.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 18, 2013)

Decided to go ahead and redo these braids. so over the weekend this is what i did

Take down
apply condish and detangle
clarifing shampoo
roux porosity control 30 secs
rinse
henna gloss
DC with silk elements moisture treatment overnight
rinse 
moisturize and seal and air dry
blow dry on cool
 now i'm am going to reinstall but shorter braids this time

I got the Roux from a friend and i was curious to see what it would do for my hair.. not knowing much about porosity. thinking back this was kind of risky not even knowing much about my porosity but it was a complete success my hair felt sooooo smooth and soft and my curls popped like crazy.  So in terms of porosity does which do i have high or low?? Anyways henna has always been my friend so that went smoothly. and i got the Silk elements DC on sale at sally's (while applying for a job) and i like it, made my hair feel like butter. 
I don't have a picture of le curls but heres after the blow dry


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 18, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Decided to go ahead and redo these braids. so over the weekend this is what i did
> 
> [*]Take down
> [*]apply condish and detangle
> ...



Nice thickness love! Imagine handling all that @ HL!!  *whew*


----------



## Mskraizy (Jun 19, 2013)

@Aireen

*Can I join this!? It is my DREAM to be Tailbone Length sometime in 2014!*

*- Current length + hair type  *
BSL + 4a/3c

*- Regimen*

Once a week...deep condition and detangle by spritzing first with *aloe vera juice* and then slathering on *ORS Replenishing Conditioner *and *oil*, then shampoo with *Suave Almond and Shea Butter Shampoo*. 
Lightly condition with any cheapie conditioner from *Suave Naturals* and then moisturize and seal with *Garnier Fructis' Sleek and Shine Leave In* and my oil mix of *Avocado//Castor Oil*. I also massage the oil into my scalp for a few minutes or so.
Every 2 days, at night I will moisturize by using *aloe vera juice*, then *garnier sleek and shine leave in*, and then my *oil mix*. That's usually it. 
Protein treatments using either an *egg protein treatment* or *Organics Hair Mayonnaise* once a month.
Trim whenever necessary. I plan to keep my ends as thick as possible while growing, so maybe 2-3 times a year...hopefully.
*- Exact goal length *
TAILBONE LENGTH!!!!!!!!! 

*- Goal date*
I would love to make Tailbone length by *August 2014* but will be giving myself til the end of the year...it's more realistic. 

*- Plans*

If I can make *waist length* by the end of 2013, I think I'll be on track to making tailbone length by August 2014.
IF I make waist length by the end of 2013, I will hope to have made *hip length* by April 2014. Then I'll have the rest of the year to make *TAILBONE LENGTH!!!*
*- Maintenance once goal is achieved* 
First.....whip my hair back and forth *MERCILESSLY!!! *

When that's done. I plan to keep doing my regimen as I do now, it's pretty simple in my book. The only thing will probably be my trims. I'll trim every month to maintain it, everything else will be generally the same.

Well...there will also be less protective styling as well, but who knows? I just want to be able to see my big braidout!!


----------



## rririla (Jun 19, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> @rririla LOOK AT YOU GIIIIRRRRRLLL!  I'm loving your length!  You passed me up girlfriend!  That's good. Come on and join us. All fun and motivation in this thread.



bebezazueta

HEY LADY, long time, no speak...u know how I feel about the length challenges, but I am in the no heat challenge until September so maybe I can retain better....so I might consider it...I swear you always get me!!!! lol


----------



## rririla (Jun 19, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Looking at the pics in your siggy, I definitely wouldn't call you a slow grower  . Those 2 years at BSL were probably from too much heat and breakage, rather than not getting you 0.5" a month. You're almost WSL now, so you'll be able to hit HL by the end of this challenge for sure!
> 
> I feel your pain though. I think I hit BSL before my 3rd year, but it took 2 years to get to MBL . But it's not from a growth issue. I keep having to trim or cut back up and grow it back, like I'll have to do now .



@ckisland....Hmmmm:scratchch you may be onto something...I do love heat...so that may be most of my problem, but I think I will join bc u ladies seem to be having a lot of fun...

and I totally understand about the trimming. I used to be addicted to scissors bc my hair grows uneven...my right side is thicker, tighter and grows slower than my left, so I was constantly trying to even it out....but I stopped trimming altogether and now my ends are less than fabulous. but I refuse to trim until I hit wsl! I am babying my ends at this point. 

Are ur ends that bad that you must trim them now? It looks lush and beautiful to me, but I'm sure you know best if it needs a trim.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 19, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Nice thickness love! Imagine handling all that @ HL!!  *whew*



I know it looks like it would be a ton of work but i'm sooo ready for HL !


----------



## Aireen (Jun 20, 2013)

Showed some love to my hair by dcing with AO HR + Roux PC. My hair looks GOOD. If only AO products had a better smell. I guess there's no perfect product.


----------



## rawsilk (Jun 20, 2013)

Just curious -- what is everyone doing during week (i.e., to go to work and look "professional") in order to combat humidity.  I love my texlax curly look on weekends which allows for a lot of oils, low manipulation, etc. but now that I have to go into the office on a regular basis, not crazy about it.  I am using more heat (to smooth and pull back into a bun) than I want to -- only on wash day but I feel like that is still too much. Since you all have CLEARLY figured out how to win the humidity/retention battle, please share.  I looked through a lot of regimes but wonder if it would be an imposition to just ask all those with HL in sight (or beyond) to take a roll call and share how you're wearing your hair right now -- especially if you are in the swamplands uh, I mean the Southeast United States. If you *are *doing heat on the regular, please share details re how often, protective products, etc.  

Other notes to share:  (a) I just started taking Viviscal and while it's too early to comment on length, I will say that as supplements go, I think it's a good one -- no stomach upset, I feel good and have more energy overall, skin/eyes look bright.  (b) On the advice of stylist who chopped off a bunch of crazy (post weave) ends, I'm using Nioxin system 5  and was surprised by how much I like the conditioner -- great slip, hair feels soft, silky but strong -- keeper. I was planning to just use it on scalp and use DE on rest of hair but I actually like the Nioxin conditioner better than anything I've ever used.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 20, 2013)

^^^ I've been in buns the past 2 weeks for work. Next week...hmm...still thinking that one out.


----------



## rawsilk (Jun 20, 2013)

And you're relaxed right? (Think I remember that from somewhere above.)  This is why I am seriously questioning whether I need to take the full-on relaxer plunge -- think it's easier to retain length if you aren't constantly "fighting" your hair. 



pre_medicalrulz said:


> ^^^ I've been in buns the past 2 weeks for work. Next week...hmm...still thinking that one out.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 20, 2013)

rawsilk said:


> And you're relaxed right? (Think I remember that from somewhere above.)  This is why I am seriously questioning whether I need to take the full-on relaxer plunge -- think it's easier to retain length if you aren't constantly "fighting" your hair.



Yes ma'am.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 20, 2013)

rawsilk

I wear my hair in a bun week to week. I never use direct heat and I only air dry. I wash 1-3 times a week on average...a shampoo and dc and maybe one or 2 cowashes thrown in during the week. I only comb and detangle when my hair is wet and coated with conditioner (wash days). I'm like an inch or so from HL so I should make that by the end of July and TBL or scraping TBL by Dec. 2013.

As for me, I retain length better mildly relaxed/texlaxed versus being fully natural. When I was natural, I had to constantly worry about SSK's...which led to more trimming than I have to do relaxed. I never really straightened my hair while natural due to the time it took and reversion...and I rarely wore it in stretched styles. It was always curly...hence the knots. I also have thicker, heavier hair being relaxed than wearing straightened natural hair. 

I prefer being relaxed...natural hair is gorgeous, and I love the whole idea except for the tremendous amount of work involved having 3c/4a ultra thick hair. My ponytail diameter when natural was 4" (iii thickness hair) so if you can imagine that in 'fro mode, it was a lot to deal with! I might go natural again later when I have more time to devote to dealing with my hair in its natural state.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 20, 2013)

rawsilk buns a whole variety of buns and updos.


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 20, 2013)

rawsilk said:


> Just curious -- what is everyone doing during week (i.e., to go to work and look "professional") in order to combat humidity.  I love my texlax curly look on weekends which allows for a lot of oils, low manipulation, etc. but now that I have to go into the office on a regular basis, not crazy about it.  I am using more heat (to smooth and pull back into a bun) than I want to -- only on wash day but I feel like that is still too much. Since you all have CLEARLY figured out how to win the humidity/retention battle, please share.  I looked through a lot of regimes but wonder if it would be an imposition to just ask all those with HL in sight (or beyond) to take a roll call and share how you're wearing your hair right now -- especially if you are in the swamplands uh, I mean the Southeast United States. If you *are *doing heat on the regular, please share details re how often, protective products, etc.
> 
> Other notes to share:  (a) I just started taking Viviscal and while it's too early to comment on length, I will say that as supplements go, I think it's a good one -- no stomach upset, I feel good and have more energy overall, skin/eyes look bright.  (b) On the advice of stylist who chopped off a bunch of crazy (post weave) ends, I'm using Nioxin system 5  and was surprised by how much I like the conditioner -- great slip, hair feels soft, silky but strong -- keeper. I was planning to just use it on scalp and use DE on rest of hair but I actually like the Nioxin conditioner better than anything I've ever used.



rawsilk I do buns & ponytails. If I'm feeling fancy I'll do flexi curls in a half-up half-down style or just clip the curls up for a textured updo.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 20, 2013)

That's actually what I'm going to try next week for work - curls pinned up.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 20, 2013)

Gosh I feel so dumb. It finally clicked. Coconut oil is concentrated. DUH. When people say only use a couple drops they mean it. I thought because my hair was relaxed the more coconut oil the better. I guess mixing 1 full spritz in each dollop of serum I may use is more than enough.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 20, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Gosh I feel so dumb. It finally clicked. Coconut oil is concentrated. DUH. When people say only use a couple drops they mean it. I thought because my hair was relaxed the more coconut oil the better. I guess mixing 1 full spritz in each dollop of serum I may use is more than enough.



I made that mistake in the past. I walked around with some greasy a** hair for days LOL

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## rawsilk (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback -- more convinced than ever that best way for me to get my length back is to go back to being even more relaxed.  Also, big surprise: bunning and low heat are the way to go. My goal is to be able to airdry and put in a (presentable/sleek) bun and I'm starting to realize that being texlaxed (more curly than not) is not going to get me there. So glad I joined this challenge -- I'm getting more and more inspired.

Observation: the ladies in this thread seem much more laid-back, settled in their routines -- I guess that's what happens when you've reached significant hair goals.


----------



## rawsilk (Jun 21, 2013)

Being able to airdry is key -- thanks for reminding me. The other thing I'm noticing is that when your hair is HL or longer, there's not too much styling that you have to do -- right?  Okay, that's even more motivation. 



Jewell said:


> rawsilk
> 
> I wear my hair in a bun week to week. I never use direct heat and I only *air dry*. I wash 1-3 times a week on average...a shampoo and dc and maybe one or 2 cowashes thrown in during the week. I only comb and detangle when my hair is wet and coated with conditioner (wash days). I'm like an inch or so from HL so I should make that by the end of July and TBL or scraping TBL by Dec. 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 21, 2013)

I need to see some progress pics up in this thread for some motivation. *yummy* 

I'm relaxing on my bday next month or my graduation the following month. Either way, I will do an update progress length check for this challenge.

 I'm so nervous though....


----------



## rawsilk (Jun 21, 2013)

I left conditioner on and put my hair in a (kind/padded) banana clip today and felt extremely cute.  Please tell me this isn't bad.  (Read somewhere about people using reg. conditioner as leave-in with no problem. But I also remember a stylist at some point warning not to.) Y'all are my experts so ..... whaduyathink?


----------



## Aireen (Jun 22, 2013)

rawsilk said:


> I left conditioner on and put my hair in a (kind/padded) banana clip today and felt extremely cute.  Please tell me this isn't bad.  (Read somewhere about people using reg. conditioner as leave-in with no problem. But I also remember a stylist at some point warning not to.) Y'all are my experts so ..... whaduyathink?


Do whatever works for you. If you left the conditioner in and liked it, keep doing it and just watch how your hair responds. People advise to do all kinds of things but ultimately, it's what works for your hair.


----------



## melahnee (Jun 23, 2013)

Length check, what do u girls think, have i retained a good amount? How much more until mbl? First pic is from late april, second pic is today.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 23, 2013)

melahnee I only see one pic lady.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 23, 2013)

melahnee said:


> Length check, what do u girls think, have i retained a good amount? How much more until mbl? First pic is from late april, second pic is today.



Yup! Your retention is good!


----------



## melahnee (Jun 23, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> @melahnee I only see one pic lady.



bebezazueta fixed!!


----------



## melahnee (Jun 23, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Yup! Your retention is good!



yay. thank you!!! i believe i have the hair anorexia because I can't really see/feel much difference and it sucks


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 23, 2013)

melahnee said:


> yay. thank you!!! i believe i have the hair anorexia because I can't really see/feel much difference and it sucks



You look close to MBL if you aren't already. Its hard for me to tell cause you don't have on a bra to measure against. Lol


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 23, 2013)

melahnee said:


> bebezazueta fixed!!



Thanks!  Yes I see a difference in thickness & length. Congrats. I assume the first pic is flat ironed hair. 

OT: I stopped flat ironing my hair 2 years ago and my hair has thickened up nicely. 

I think you are MBL because it really represents the middle of your back or halfway between the nape & TBL but that's how I see it. Or some see it relative to the distance between BSL & WL.  where MBL will be 2-3 inches past BSL but not quite WL. Hope this makes sense. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 23, 2013)

Back to monthly henna!  My hair immediately has no breakage and less shedding. I got one strand from my edges caught in something & thought for sure it would rip it out. It didn't but my scalp hurt from pulling it though. I quit because the longer my hair got the more hassle it was. My hubby helped me rinse it out. He volunteered to help me with my hair journey cause I promised that when I reached TBL, I will use my hair as lingerie for him!  

I will also go back to Ayurvedic powders in the form of teas & oil infusions!  It's been 18 months since I stopped Ayurveda and I haven't retained much since. 

TBL here I come!


----------



## melahnee (Jun 23, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You look close to MBL if you aren't already. Its hard for me to tell cause you don't have on a bra to measure against. Lol





bebezazueta said:


> Thanks!  Yes I see a difference in thickness & length. Congrats. I assume the first pic is flat ironed hair.
> 
> OT: I stopped flat ironing my hair 2 years ago and my hair has thickened up nicely.
> 
> ...




Thank u both so much, my day has been made! Lol! If i made mbl in two months hopefully WL is possible by the end of the year. This is such a big accomplishment in my life  i believe i have fine hair so i always feel like im losing more hair than i should. The fact that you said u can see the difference in thickness in 2 months is sooooo great to me!!!! Soon ill be in yall's boat too!!


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 23, 2013)

@Aireen

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you. 

My natural hair is currently at bra strap length. 

The regimen that I am using consists of prepooing with coconut oil and then using apple cider vinegar to rinse. I deep condition every week with a protein and moisturizing conditioner, and then finger detangle on semi dry hair. 

My final goal length is tailbone , which I am projected to meet by December of 2014. 

In order to meet this goal I am going to wear my hair in twist and then bun it to protect the ends.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 23, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Back to monthly henna!  My hair immediately has no breakage and less shedding. I got one strand from my edges caught in something & thought for sure it would rip it out. It didn't but my scalp hurt from pulling it though. I quit because the longer my hair got the more hassle it was. My hubby helped me rinse it out. *He volunteered to help me with my hair journey cause I promised that when I reached TBL, I will use my hair as lingerie for him! *
> 
> I will also go back to Ayurvedic powders in the form of teas & oil infusions!  It's been 18 months since I stopped Ayurveda and I haven't retained much since.
> 
> TBL here I come!



He'll probably be helping you with scalp massages, too and won't complain when the UPS man delivers overpriced boutique condish to your residence!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 23, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> He'll probably be helping you with scalp massages, too and won't complain when the UPS man delivers overpriced boutique condish to your residence!



LOL!  And you're right! 

This should probably go in the marriage forum but if you want your hubby to do or buy you something. Find a way to connect it to sex!  I love shoes & if you wear them in the bed he won't have no problems making sure you get them!  LOL!  "Baby won't these shoes look good wrapped around your back?"  Him:  Buy them as he pulls out his card!


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 23, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz If you don't flat iron your hair what do you do to make it presentable?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 23, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> pre_medicalrulz If you don't flat iron your hair what do you do to make it presentable?



Lol everything else! Buns, wigs, braidouts, twistouts, pin curls pinned up, etc.


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 23, 2013)

I found a waist length youtuber (Modern Mrs. Huxtable) who is also on a hair growth journey to tailbone length. So far she has videos about henna, straightening and blow drying natural hair, as well as the products and tools she uses for her hair. 

Off Topic: Just based on the few videos I have seen she displays feminine traits in her own unique way.  It is a joy to watch her.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm 2 months post tomorrow. I've become too dependent on relaxing on the 3 month mark so I hope I can go back to 4 months post or further. Crossing my fingers to be able to stretch to sometime between August and October lol.


----------



## rririla (Jun 23, 2013)

[USER][/USER]@Aireen
bebezazueta

So I think I will join the ranks....looks like too much fun for me to pass up

So here goes:
Current length/ hair type=somewhere between mbl and wsl. Type is mostly 3c

Regimen=rollerset/flat iron usually. But currently in the no heat til september challenge so cowash and bunning from now til then....with a random rollerset thrown in for a lil change every now and then

wash and deep condition twice a month...

Exact goal length= hip length would suit me just fine

Goal date= the last day of this challengr...trying to give myself as much time as possible

Plans...thoroughly enjoy my hair....let my SO play in it finally, and let my lil girl try her hand at styling...

Maintenance=henna glosses monthly as usual, crea clip trims done by one of my children...SO is too afraid to do it...may sound crazy but my sons do a pretty good job...I think they just like using the level on the clip, it reminds them of wood shop lol...


----------



## rririla (Jun 23, 2013)

....with all my rambling forgot to post starting pics

This is what it looks like straight and then fluffy! For lack of a better word


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 23, 2013)

rririla said:


> ....with all my rambling forgot to post starting pics
> 
> This is what it looks like straight and then fluffy! For lack of a better word



LOVE LOVE LOVE!  Straight & fluffy. Your hair is so black and shiny too!  Welcome & YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!

How are the babies by the way?


----------



## marta9227 (Jun 23, 2013)

rririla said:


> ....with all my rambling forgot to post starting pics
> 
> This is what it looks like straight and then fluffy! For lack of a better word



You look like grazing waist length to me! Beautiful hair!

Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol


----------



## rririla (Jun 23, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!  Straight & fluffy. Your hair is so black and shiny too!  Welcome & YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> How are the babies by the way?


[USER][/USER]
bebezazueta....
...THANK Q, THANK Q, THANK Q...I appreciate the compliment especially from someone who's hair I love as well...ur strands are gorgeous chica....

lol...u always manage to get me into length challenges...you know you good!

The babies are super...crazy as ever. But good!!!..and how's the hubby and the sista?....hope everyone is well...glad to be back on the boards, I missed ya'


----------



## rririla (Jun 23, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> You look like grazing waist length to me! Beautiful hair!
> 
> Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol



marta9227...thank u for the input...I have gotten so many mixed reviews on the length that I figured I would just wait until I reach full waist length before I claim it...but thank you again...u made my day


----------



## ckisland (Jun 24, 2013)

So I'm going to be making the long trip back to Georgia from New Mexico tomorrow night, and I'm 98% sure I fried the heck out of my hair in 1 day . Besides being sick of my "normal" hair, I got it straightened so that it would be low maintenance  and easy to style while I was across the country for my bestie's wedding. Well, the night before W-day, she tells us bridesmaids that she wants our hair in curled side ponytails. I tried to use flexirods, but I didn't have enough and I had no clue on what product should be used to roll already straightened hair. So, I ended up having to use a curling iron. . .like a dozen times. I didn't know how to use one (haven't really used 1 in 6 years) and my hair wouldn't curl or stay curled . 

I just looked at my hair to assess the damage, and I'm going to have to trim AGAIN because my ends now look terrible and I can see slew of split ends. I combed my hair after moisturizing, and have breakage (I had virtually none just days before) and increased shedding. My ends also feel rough. Also the 4b section, that was rougher than the rest of my hair to begin with, feels even rougher now. 

For once a LHCFer managed to leave the salon as happy as can be only to jack herself up at home  . I need Hair Jeezus right now!!!
On a more positive note, my hair hasn't reverted besides my kitchen that didn't really get straight in the first place. My hair was a complete hit, and everyone was impressed by how long it was. I don't miss my natural state at all, and I'm not looking forward to washing it for multiple reasons .

Sidenote: My bestie, the bride, had BSL when I last say her 2 years ago, and now she's full, blunt HL- almost TBL. All she does is use any ole kinda shampoo, then combs baby oil through her hair once a week. She doesn't sleep with a scarf, bonnet, or satin pillowcase. She also PS's 0% of the time and her hair is 1A. I was hatin' for a minute because I (and the other ladies on here) do so much more to care for my hair and it's not as healthy or anywhere near as long as hers. But then I immediately got over it, and now I know that HL won't be overwhelming on me because she's only 1 inch taller than me .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok so my braidout (pinned up) that I wanted to do this week didn't happen. My braidout this morning was too freaking cute to pin up so I'm wearing it out. But the rest of the week I will def pin it up some how to protect my ends.


----------



## mayoo (Jun 24, 2013)

I blow dried my hair two days ago and twisted it up just for a different look. Here's how it tured out + a length check  
I think I'm grazing WL now


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 24, 2013)

mayoo said:


> I blow dried my hair two days ago and twisted it up just for a different look. Here's how it tured out + a length check
> I think I'm grazing WL now



Yea girl! Claim it! I claimed WL when I grazed it as well. CONGRATS!

OAN: I'm in the bathroom at my workplace checking out a few knots in my hair when I noticed that my hair is @ WL in a freaking braidout. Woot! Woot! When I relax my hair I'm going to have a freaking heart attack when I see the length straight. *happy dance* I do need a trim though. Boo!


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 24, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Yea girl! Claim it! I claimed WL when I grazed it as well. CONGRATS!
> 
> OAN: I'm in the bathroom at my workplace checking out a few knots in my hair when I noticed that *my hair is @ WL in a freaking braidout*. Woot! Woot! When I relax my hair I'm going to have a freaking heart attack when I see the length straight. *happy dance* I do need a trim though. Boo!



pre_medicalrulz Ahh that's awesome!!


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 24, 2013)

This weekend I made a U-part wig and it came out really nice. So will be wearing this and other self-made wigs for the summer. I don't think I can bring myself to purchase another BSS halfwig knowing how easy it is to make one. Well it's not easy but it's custom. So far there's minimal tension because of strategically placed wig clips and bobby pins. My hair is chillin underneath in 2 braids so my regimen will remain unchanged just a whole lot less heat and manipulation. I finally got the guts to wear fake hair to work and it's a major hit, getting lots of compliments. I'm on a mission to reach waist length this year.. Depending how I feel I'll decide to keep growing to HL, or to maintain waist and thicken ends before growing longer.

I'm excited about my hair again


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 24, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Yea girl! Claim it! I claimed WL when I grazed it as well. CONGRATS!
> 
> OAN: I'm in the bathroom at my workplace checking out a few knots in my hair when I noticed that my hair is @ WL in a freaking braidout. Woot! Woot! When I relax my hair I'm going to have a freaking heart attack when I see the length straight. *happy dance* I do need a trim though. Boo!



Pics?!  I wanna see a WL Braid out!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 24, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Pics?!  I wanna see a WL Braid out!



LOL!! I will try to do one on my lunch break. LOL


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 24, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LOL!! I will try to do one on my lunch break. LOL



I will stalk you until then!  Good day now. LOL!


----------



## cocosweet (Jun 24, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Pics?!  I wanna see a WL Braid out!


Yeah. We wanna see!




pre_medicalrulz


----------



## Lucia (Jun 24, 2013)

rawsilk said:


> Thanks for the feedback -- more convinced than ever that best way for me to get my length back is to go back to being even more relaxed.  Also, big surprise: bunning and low heat are the way to go. My goal is to be able to airdry and put in a (presentable/sleek) bun and I'm starting to realize that being texlaxed (more curly than not) is not going to get me there. So glad I joined this challenge -- I'm getting more and more inspired.
> 
> Observation: the ladies in this thread seem much more laid-back, settled in their routines -- I guess that's what happens when you've reached significant hair goals.



Once you reach MBL WL the regimen is set mine is  then 
it's pretty much a quick sail to HL TL if you don't self sabotage.


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 24, 2013)

My hair is WL again after i trimmed it a few weeks ago .
I m currently using a different shampoo Elvive Everrich sulfate free shampoo for dry and frizzy hair.
I moisturize daily with Afroveda shea amla


----------



## Aireen (Jun 24, 2013)

Ladies, I just wanted to say thanks for sticking with me for this challenge. I didn't think this was going to be successful at all really but I'm glad I can log in and see members giving updates on what's currently going on with their hair or wanting to be added as a participant. Please remember to leave an official update for the end of the month on the 30th! I think by now we should all know what plans we have for our hair and when we think we're going to get to certain milestones. If you have pictures, I'd like to see! No pressure though.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm about an inch away from BSL. If I make MBL (three inches away from BSL) by December, I think I can realistically make WSL (about 3 inches from MBL) by next summer. If I decide to keep growing past that, I think I can be HL by December 2014. That's the ideal situation.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 24, 2013)

ckisland

Sorry to hear about your mishap with heat!! SMH that is why I don't even bother with direct heat...I might jack it up unintentionally. I can flat-iron nicely when needed, but as for a curling iron, I literally haven't used one since high school, and I'll be 30 this year.

Oh and yeah...keep in mind people with type 1A hair can often have (no offense) bull-ish regimens and grow to ridiculous lengths. Baby oil is mineral oil which blocks out moisture. On tightly curled hair like 4a/4b that is asking for a hair breakage and dryness disaster! You will be fine getting to HL so long as you continue to do what works for you and your hair! If it ain't broke, don't fix it!!


----------



## Jewell (Jun 24, 2013)

rawsilk

I ALWAYS use regular conditioner as a leave-in. It does not harm your hair, and contrary to what a lot of black folks think, stylists are NOT know-it-alls or hair gurus...they are just that...stylists and people give them more credit than they deserve. Hair care surely isn't rocket science lol...its more trial and error for the individual than anything. I have used regular conditioner for years as a leave-in. Do what works for you and ignore ppl, especially if it works for you and they have never even tried it!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 24, 2013)

rawsilk


I've been using regular conditioner for my leave in forever I've never had any adverse effects. 
If you find hat works for you still to it even if everybody else thinks its crazy.


----------



## navila (Jun 24, 2013)

I can't wait to see everybody's progress .  I had a lil scary moment last night but everything is fine now. Ill post my reveal on Monday!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 24, 2013)

I didn't get to get a good shot of my braidout and my close co-worker was out with Bronchitis or I would've asked her to take it for me. If I ask anyone else at work they may think I'm obsessed. I am but they don't need to know that.


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 24, 2013)

mayoo


mayoo said:


> I blow dried my hair two days ago and twisted it up just for a different look. Here's how it tured out + a length check
> I think I'm grazing WL now



I was retwisting my hair over the weekend and I was having a difficult time detangling my hair. I do not have spilts but there are knots at the ends. My plan was to maintain twists until I get to waist length but now I am starting to think this may not be an option. 

Could you please describe your detangling and twisting process?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 25, 2013)

marta9227 and pre_medicalrulz, both of you are on my non-providing photos offender's list.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 25, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I didn't get to get a good shot of my braidout and my close co-worker was out with Bronchitis or I would've asked her to take it for me. If I ask anyone else at work they may think I'm obsessed. *I am but they don't need to do that.*


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 25, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> marta9227 and pre_medicalrulz, both of you are on my non-providing photos offender's list.



Actually I'm always posting hair pics.


----------



## Naturelie (Jun 25, 2013)

mayoo said:


> I blow dried my hair two days ago and twisted it up just for a different look. Here's how it tured out + a length check
> I think I'm grazing WL now


 
mayoo, I love your twists!!!


----------



## rawsilk (Jun 25, 2013)

jewel, Aireen, @ lucia (and anyone else I missed who chimed in): Thanks for the thumbs up on this; it's enabling me to do zero manipulation (which is what my hair is crying for) without looking bananas when I go to work.  Any no-no's when using reg. conditioner this way -- e.g., direct heat? leaving hair wet-tish for too long? 



Jewell said:


> rawsilk
> 
> I ALWAYS use regular conditioner as a leave-in. It does not harm your hair, and contrary to what a lot of black folks think, stylists are NOT know-it-alls or hair gurus...they are just that...stylists and people give them more credit than they deserve. Hair care surely isn't rocket science lol...its more trial and error for the individual than anything. I have used regular conditioner for years as a leave-in. Do what works for you and ignore ppl, especially if it works for you and they have never even tried it!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 25, 2013)

LovingLady said:


> mayoo
> 
> 
> I was retwisting my hair over the weekend and I was having a difficult time detangling my hair. I do not have spilts but there are knots at the ends. My plan was to maintain twists until I get to waist length but now I am starting to think this may not be an option.
> ...



LovingLady being very careful.... I had the same idea about the twist but I went to take them down to co wash and I had knots and I had to cut some out and it really got on my nerves. I just put my hair back in a wash n go. 

I did a henna treatment and when I was washing the henna out, you know how your hair is heavy at that time? I did a length ck at that time and I really like what I was feeling. it feels like it is mbl right now or hanging there.


----------



## mayoo (Jun 26, 2013)

LovingLady said:


> @mayoo
> 
> 
> I was retwisting my hair over the weekend and I was having a difficult time detangling my hair. I do not have spilts but there are knots at the ends. My plan was to maintain twists until I get to waist length but now I am starting to think this may not be an option.
> ...


 
LovingLady Sure! My detangling process usually starts with my old twist-out, the night before wash-day, I spend time gently separating each twist so that my hair is pretty detangled already and it won't cause too much breakage on wash-day. 
Then on wash-day, I separate my hair into four sections, fully saturate with water and then apply soooo much conditioner and detangle with my fingers in relatively small sections. THis takes me about 50 minutes to an hour. 

Then after deep conditioning, I pin the 4 sections up and start with some hair at the back. I then take enough hair for 1 twist and spray it with water before adding my leave-in. I then twist itt up and do that for my whole head. 

I hope that was clear, I'm not very good at describing :-S

I used to have the same problem as you with the knots at the ends but after a good trim back in October, the problem hasnt returned. 
Plus, at the time I was DCing with AOGPB and Giovanni Direct was my leave-in which was too much protein for my hair which caused it to tangle a lot for some reason. 
Now I use AOWC which is very moisturising along with any leave-in really and I don't have that problem. 
Is your hair getting enough moisture?? 
Hope this helps


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 26, 2013)

Man, it took me 15 mins to log on to this app & and another 6 mins to get into this thread. Now I totally forgot what I was going to say. This App is tripping!!!!


----------



## rririla (Jun 26, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Man, it took me 15 mins to log on to this app & and another 6 mins to get into this thread. Now I totally forgot what I was going to say. This App is tripping!!!!



pre_medicalrulz. I thought it was just me! Sorry your phone is acting up too but I'm glad to know my phone isnt broken!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 26, 2013)

rririla said:


> pre_medicalrulz. I thought it was just me! Sorry your phone is acting up too but I'm glad to know my phone isnt broken!



Lol! Yea I was getting really frustrated. I powered off my phone & that seemed to help a little.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm stopping @ HL for real this time. For real - for real. I'm simply going to keep it blunt at that length. If I grow any longer than that I am sure to have a major set back & have to cut it back to BSL. smh I have a tendency of prolonging my washes & allowing wonderful mat sessions to accumulate. :-/


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 26, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm stopping @ HL for real this time. For real - for real. I'm simply going to keep it blunt at that length. If I grow any longer than that I am sure to have a major set back & have to cut it back to BSL. smh I have a tendency of prolonging my washes & allowing wonderful mat sessions to accumulate. :-/



pre_medicalrulz you're not too far  how are you planning to wear your hair @ HL?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 26, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> pre_medicalrulz you're not too far  how are you planning to wear your hair @ HL?



I don't even know because wearing it out now is ridiculous if its not in a braidout. Even if I wanted to flat iron, I can't because the energy to do so is never there.


----------



## ckisland (Jun 26, 2013)

Jewell said:


> ckisland
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mishap with heat!! SMH that is why I don't even bother with direct heat...I might jack it up unintentionally. I can flat-iron nicely when needed, but as for a curling iron, I literally haven't used one since high school, and I'll be 30 this year.
> 
> Oh and yeah...keep in mind people with type 1A hair can often have (no offense) bull-ish regimens and grow to ridiculous lengths. Baby oil is mineral oil which blocks out moisture. On tightly curled hair like 4a/4b that is asking for a hair breakage and dryness disaster! You will be fine getting to HL so long as you continue to do what works for you and your hair! If it ain't broke, don't fix it!!


I hadn't used a curling iron since about high school either, and I was struggling . And I learned early in my hair journey that copying every long haired person I see, is not going to work  Though having my hair straightened and being able to take down my bun and go, or comb it whenever I like, has me feeling like I'm living the life.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm feeling a little lost now that I've decided not to cut my hair off. I feel like I need a game plan and a regi change. Not sure what I'll do yet.
I'm sitting here with FILTHY hair that I'm procrastinating on washing because I don't feel like DCing or styling it.
::sigh::

Just whining.


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you ladies for the advice. 

Shadiyah, I have accepted that my hair is at the length where twist are no longer do-able without causing a setback or stalled retention. 

I am thinking about trying henna but I need to do more research first. At this length I can not make any sudden moves.  

mayoo, thank you for explaining your process to me. I am due for nice trim and I will try detangling before I get in the shower. I am planning to styling my hair with curlformers instead doing twist, hopefully this yields better results. 

AOWC is my go to moisturizing conditioner, there is not one week that goes by without me using it. Thank you for reminding me, I need to buy more.  I would like to have a back up moisturizing conditioner but nothing compares.


----------



## rririla (Jun 26, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol! Yea I was getting really frustrated. I powered off my phone & that seemed to help a little.



@ pre_medicalrulz. Wth ....Ok so had to delete the app and upload it again!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 26, 2013)

rririla said:


> @ pre_medicalrulz. Wth ....Ok so had to delete the app and upload it again!!!!



Oh crap! I'm scared to delete the app cause my phone hasn't let me download anything all this year. Stoopid metro.


----------



## rririla (Jun 26, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oh crap! I'm scared to delete the app cause my phone hasn't let me download anything all this year. Stoopid metro.



pre_medicalrulz. NOOOOOOO !!! Then dont do it!!!! I had no choice. My app wasnt working at all. I had to go to the internet and log in like I would on a pc to get on!!! I had no choice. But bayyybeeeyyy..... Do not. I REPEAT, NOT DELETE UR APP if ur phone wont let you download anything! Lol. I need to see your pics for inspiration!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 26, 2013)

rririla said:


> pre_medicalrulz. NOOOOOOO !!! Then dont do it!!!! I had no choice. My app wasnt working at all. I had to go to the internet and log in like I would on a pc to get on!!! I had no choice. But bayyybeeeyyy..... Do not. I REPEAT, NOT DELETE UR APP if ur phone wont let you download anything! Lol. I need to see your pics for inspiration!!!!



LMBO!!!! XOXO


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 27, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Actually I'm always posting hair pics.



Okay, I probably wouldn't have been able to handle looking at a WL braid out, after all the hair porn this past week.


----------



## ckisland (Jun 27, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Okay, I probably wouldn't have been able to handle looking at a WL braid out, after all the hair porn this past week.



I know right!!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 27, 2013)

LovingLady this help me so much because I was doing henna or yrs but I was using the wrong one which made my hair break all the time. every since I did my homework I have been able to grow. http://www.hennaforhair.com/freebooks/


----------



## Lucia (Jun 27, 2013)

rawsilk said:


> jewel, Aireen, @ lucia (and anyone else I missed who chimed in): Thanks for the thumbs up on this; it's enabling me to do zero manipulation (which is what my hair is crying for) without looking bananas when I go to work.  Any no-no's when using reg. conditioner this way -- e.g., direct heat? leaving hair wet-tish for too long?



rawsilk

The only thing about heat is the obvious no flat ironing or straightening with conditioner in the hair bit steaming or heat cap baggying is one


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm in a rush to get to HL, not that I know what I'm gonna do with my hair when I get there


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jun 27, 2013)

I flat ironed last week and used Feye's method to trim. I need to trim more often to get my ends in better shape. I'm thinking 3-4 mini trims per year instead of 1. I just don't like to flat iron in the summer, LOL. Oh, and BC layers suck.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 27, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> I'm in a rush to get to HL, not that I know what I'm gonna do with my hair when I get there


Just flip it back and forth. That's my plan.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 27, 2013)

Love seeing this thread on the first page every time I log in! Keep up with the updates ladies! <3


----------



## ckisland (Jun 27, 2013)

Trini_Chutney said:


> I flat ironed last week and used Feye's method to trim. I need to trim more often to get my ends in better shape. I'm thinking 3-4 mini trims per year instead of 1. I just don't like to flat iron in the summer, LOL. Oh, and BC layers suck.



Your hair looks really good and I think your ends look like they're in good shape. Don't fall into the scissor happy, perfect ends trap! Don't do it!


----------



## ckisland (Jun 27, 2013)

Last night I got up the courage to use an actual moisturizer on my hair. I used SSI Marshmallow Hair Cream and sealed with the Amazon Pomade. I could have used a little less, but I'm loving how moisturized and shiny my hair is again . Also, my hair still isn't poof although it's not as sleek as it was initially. Considering that I got caught briefly in the rain when I arrived back in GA, took a shower later on that day, and used a water based moisturizer, my hair is holding up really well . 

It's been 10 days since I got my hair done, and I'm probably going to wait until week 3 hits to wash it . If I don't push it back to 4 weeks, I'll wear my hair curly for a week or 2, then straighten again. I'm going to be moving out of town, so I'll need to learn how to straighten my hair myself. I'm both excited and scared. I feel like I'm starting an all new hair journey .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 27, 2013)

So after 4 weeks I am finally washing my dirty scalp. Currently doing a protein treatment. My scalp feels so good!

Oh & I also noticed some strands in the middle of my head looking choppy. Most likely breakage because w/ a lot of NG it can become matted together quickly. Oh well. If it looks really bad by the time of my relaxer then I will just cut that section in layers.


----------



## melahnee (Jun 27, 2013)

it's one of _those_ days for me again so yes, this is yet another vent  my hair is getting on my effin nerves. I lost more than I have lately while detangling today  I wish I could get a relaxer or texturizer but I never have so I'm scared. I'm daydreaming about relaxing at HL lol. I also might be wishful thinking because my hair hates everything and might just say **** you and fall out if i tried.. I wanna try it one one piece of my hair and see how it reacts..but if that piece gets f*cked then I will cry  I go into the relaxer threads in here a lot and I love the look of relaxed hair  just ugghhhh my crazy a$$ hair refuses to not tangle for even a DAY!  my hair can't deal with bs for even a second. i'm pissed at it right now lol. I have my good days as well  but i just lose too much freakin hair it makes me sick erplexed


----------



## melahnee (Jun 27, 2013)

hmmm I'm thinking I might need a trim..my last was in april


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 27, 2013)

melahnee said:


> it's one of those days for me again so yes, this is yet another vent  my hair is getting on my effin nerves. I lost more than I have lately while detangling today  I wish I could get a relaxer or texturizer but I never have so I'm scared. I'm daydreaming about relaxing at HL lol. I also might be wishful thinking because my hair hates everything and might just say **** you and fall out if i tried.. I wanna try it one one piece of my hair and see how it reacts..but if that piece gets f*cked then I will cry  I go into the relaxer threads in here a lot and I love the look of relaxed hair  just ugghhhh my crazy a$$ hair refuses to not tangle for even a DAY!  my hair can't deal with bs for even a second. i'm pissed at it right now lol. I have my good days as well  but i just lose too much freakin hair it makes me sick erplexed



:hugs: sorry lady. I wish I can help you detangle your hair oh so gently. Hang on in there.


----------



## melahnee (Jun 27, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> :hugs: sorry lady. I wish I can help you detangle your hair oh so gently. Hang on in there.



thank you. Oh trust me I wish too lol. I wish one of you long haired ladies could touch my hair and gimme the lowdown  on what you would do if you were in my position  last week I had my mom detangle it after a wash because it was a nightmare and i was just not havin' it


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 27, 2013)

melahnee said:


> it's one of _those_ days for me again so yes, this is yet another vent  my hair is getting on my effin nerves. I lost more than I have lately while detangling today  I wish I could get a relaxer or texturizer but I never have so I'm scared. I'm daydreaming about relaxing at HL lol. I also might be wishful thinking because my hair hates everything and might just say **** you and fall out if i tried.. I wanna try it one one piece of my hair and see how it reacts..but if that piece gets f*cked then I will cry  I go into the relaxer threads in here a lot and I love the look of relaxed hair  just ugghhhh my crazy a$$ hair refuses to not tangle for even a DAY!  my hair can't deal with bs for even a second. i'm pissed at it right now lol. I have my good days as well  but i just lose too much freakin hair it makes me sick erplexed



melahnee, how frequently are you detangling?  First, finger detangle it in sections with EVCO drenched/lubed fingers.  Then follow-up with detangling the same sections with a wide toothed seamless comb.


----------



## melahnee (Jun 27, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @melahnee, how frequently are you detangling?  First, finger detangle it in sections with EVCO drenched/lubed fingers.  Then follow-up with detangling the same sections with a wide toothed seamless comb.


Thank you! I detangle every other day. I've tried waiting longer but that didn't work out ha. does EVCO = extra virgin coconut oil? I have coconut oil I use every day but idk if it's extra virgin. these are all the products I use:






in order, it's olive oil leave-in conditioner, little orange one is silk elements herbal hair & scalp, behind it is organix coconut milk, salerm21 leave-in conditioner, olive oil ORS replenishing(deep) conditioner, garnier fructis triple nutrition, lil bottle is matrix total results super defrizzer(actually I haven't tried this one yet) and lastly, blue magic coconut oil.

something just came to mind, I might be having build up or too much protein cause I just put water in it and it was tangling less lol. usually if I untangle it, then turn my head a few times it's already tangled again lmao I'm not kidding.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes, melahnee, EVCO is extra virgin coconut oil.  Dahling, what are you using that Blue Magic and apricot grease looking stuff for?


----------



## melahnee (Jun 27, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Yes, @melahnee, EVCO is extra virgin coconut oil.  Dahling, what are you using that Blue Magic and apricot grease looking stuff for?



 is the blue magic stuff bad? I've only been using it for a few weeks. the lil orange bottle I usually use as a moisturizer but I have lately been questioning it for obvious reasons
where can I get EVCO? when i was at the store I asked for coconut oil and that was all they had so I was like why not erplexed
MileHighDiva


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 27, 2013)

melahnee, it's not bad per se, it depends on what your using it for.  No judgement from me, I personally use Blue Magic to base my head when I do a black cherry color rinse, so I don't have to walk around with black cherry hairline/scalp till the next wash.  However, I believe your using it and the Silk Elements for a moisturizer.  They don't have any water, so they will not moisturize your hair.  The first ingredient is petroleum, and with the Silk Elements the second ingredient is mineral oil.  

Petroleum, mineral oil, and lanolin sit on top of your hair and block out moisture. They don't penetrate the strand. I guess they would be okay to seal with depending on how frequently you wash. 

You can buy EVCO from Amazon.  Do you have Amazon Prime?  Also, I saw some recently in Super Wally World, in the same aisle as the cooking oils i.e olive, grape seed, canola, Pam, Crisco.  I believe the brand was Spectrum and it was $6.42 for a 14 oz jar. 

BRB, I have to go rinse my DC out and LCO my hair.  I've had DC in my hair for about four hours.  One under the heat cap, and the other three I've just been piddle paddling around the house.  I have to get it out while I still have energy to do curlformers or Ms. Celie's for a braid out.

I'll try to think of some water based moisturizers you can get on the ground, or maybe some of the other ladies can pipe in.

ETA: Do you have a Trader Joe's in your area?  It's my understanding that EVCO is inexpensive there.


----------



## melahnee (Jun 27, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @melahnee, it's not bad per se, it depends on what your using it for.  No judgement from me, I personally use Blue Magic to base my head when I do a black cherry color rinse, so I don't have to walk around with black cherry hairline/scalp till the next wash.  However, I believe your using it and the Silk Elements for a moisturizer.  They don't have any water, so they will not moisturize your hair.  The first ingredient is petroleum, and with the Silk Elements the second ingredient is mineral oil.
> 
> Petroleum, mineral oil, and lanolin sit on top of your hair and block out moisture. They don't penetrate the strand. I guess they would be okay to seal with depending on how frequently you wash.
> 
> ...



thank you. this makes a lot of sense ha, so basically what I got from your post is that the only time I've been really moisturizing is on wash days with my DC and leave-ins  lol! the evco isn't a moisturizer though is it? I'm now ready to go pick up a really good moisturizer and redeem myself lol


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 28, 2013)

^^Are any of your leave-in's water based?  In the past, when you thought you were moisturizing between wash days, what were you using besides the Blue Magic and Silk Elements?  Please don't bash your head! 

ETA: EVCO, EVOO, and Avocado are great oils because the penetrate the hair strand, but they not moisturizers.  I'll try to find you some links etc.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply, rawsilk!

Hmm... I personally don't really use leave-ins but one don't I could think of at the top of my head is to avoid protein heavy conditioners as a leave-in. You wouldn't want your hair to be hard because you put a conditioner in your hair that has protein within the first 5 ingredients.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 28, 2013)

Aireen, here's my check-in for June 30/join the challenge information:

- *Current length + hair type* 
BSL, Daughter SO, 3B/C, I think my "whack patch" is 4A
- *Regimen*
M&S using LCO version of the LOC method 2-3x weekly.  Pre-poo, cleanse, DC w/heat, set w/o heat bi-weekly.  Clarify/chelate, and hard protein bi-monthly.  Color rinse and length check quarterly.  Trim bi-annually and/or dust quarterly.  Four (4) direct heat passes a year.  
- *Exact goal length*
TBL
- *Goal date*
Hoping to be Full MBL/scrapping WL by the end of 2013; HL June 2014, and TBL December 31, 2014.  I'm thinking "Dream big or go home" or should that be "Grow long or go home". 
- *Plans*
Be consistent with regimen.  Whip my hair, back and forth!
Go to the amusement park and ride the "Unicorn" on the carousel with my hair touching my tail bone/booty crack.
- *Maintenance once goal is achieved* 
Maintain healthy ends and hair.

-*Potential barriers*
I'm currently 22 months into my transition, which is not a problem.  However, I think I may have caused heat damage to my natural ends in February and April when I used two of my direct heat passes.  I used a titanium flat iron I bought at TJ Maxx.  I really need to invest in a 1 1/2" Sedu Revolution flat iron, before I straighten my hair again in August  for my B-Day, or during the fall solstice (Sept), so I can trim.  I'm not sure how back I'll have to cut/trim to get rid of the heat damage.

Currently, my relaxed ends are healthier than my natural ends, but it's my fault.  I didn't know only professional are suppose to use titanium and DIYers should be using ceramic/ionic flat irons. 

BRB, I have to post pix from my phone.  They're not the best my photog has been at the amusement park all day and I'm not good at taking selfies.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll try to have my son/photog take some more pics when I remove my curlformers tomorrow a.m.  That way it'll be better light any you'll be able to see the lines on the length check T-shirt.

 MileHighDiva Tip: Don't buy dark colored length check Ts with dark lines.  I don't care if purple is your favorite color and  symbolizes "Royalty". 

Front:



Back:









Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm wearing 2 ponytails @ work today. BOL!!!!


----------



## melahnee (Jun 28, 2013)

MileHighDiva - my olive oil leave in lists water as its first ingredient, would that make it water-based? I'm applying it now :/


----------



## Lucia (Jun 28, 2013)

melahnee said:


> MileHighDiva - my olive oil leave in lists water as its first ingredient, would that make it water-based? I'm applying it now :/



melahnee

I may not be so bad depends on the other ingredients but its def not evoo IMO I prefer to just use the real pure oil it's cheaper and I know what Im getting and it's better for my hair


----------



## Lucia (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's some Inspiration 

 

http://youtu.be/fRX81GsJg04


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 28, 2013)

melahnee, I'm sorry, I went off on a tangent about the petroleum, mineral, and lanolin based products.  Some people's hair thrives with that stuff.  However, mine does not and I believe that they prevent most people with afro-textured hair from getting the moisture they need, along with non-water soluble silicones.

If you and your hair, enjoys those products, please carry-on.  In any case, I think if you try eliminating those from your regimen for two weeks, and utilize the the LOC method (I personally LCO) of M&S your hair it will be pliable, soft, and well moisturized.  This would prevent breakage and lead to greater retention. #TeamTBL2014  

In two weeks, if you don't notice a difference please return to your normal reggie.  Clarify your hair first.

Back on track, to your detangling issue.  I love to finger detangle w/EVCO, because it's lubby/slippy.  In addition, I use it to pre-poo overnight, before I wash to prevent hygral fatigue.  Please purchase some EVCO and tell me what you think.  I think some of the other ladies should pipe in, regarding your detangling when your not planning to wash.


http://voices.yahoo.com/how-moisturize-africanamerican-hair-5340693.html?cat=69

http://voices.yahoo.com/the-fine-art-protein-moisture-balancing-for-393904.html?cat=69

http://shine.yahoo.com/benefits-coconut-oil-black-hair-care.html

LOC Method Links:

Ms. Chicoro created the LOC method and she is my fine hair idol.

http://www.justgrowalready.com/search?q=loc#.Uc3tcfnlY_Y

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=661083


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 28, 2013)

Lucia said:


> Here's some Inspiration
> 
> :drool3:
> 
> http://youtu.be/fRX81GsJg04



Lucia, Thanks! I needed that dose of inspiration!  I was all "in my feelings" last night about how much I'll potentially have to cut back due to frying my ends.  

What do you think of her "fairy tail ends"?


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jun 28, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Your hair looks really good and I think your ends look like they're in good shape. Don't fall into the scissor happy, perfect ends trap! Don't do it!



Thank you. I'll try not to go overboard!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 28, 2013)

Lucia said:


> Here's some Inspiration
> 
> :drool3:
> 
> http://youtu.be/fRX81GsJg04



Its so weird how her hair looks so wiggy.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 28, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Its so weird how her hair looks so wiggy.



pre_medicalrulz, do you thinks that's due to her "fairy tale" ends?  Do you think it would look less wiggy with blunt ends?  She has another video where she's doing a length check she attempts to show her scalp, but you can't see it.  I wonder if that's due to her webcam, or...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 28, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> pre_medicalrulz, do you thinks that's due to her "fairy tale" ends?  Do you think it would look less wiggy with blunt ends?  She has another video where she's doing a length check she attempts to show her scalp, but you can't see it.  I wonder if that's due to her webcam, or...



Not sure. Maybe the bang makes it look wiggy or the jet black color. Not sure.


----------



## ckisland (Jun 28, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Its so weird how her hair looks so wiggy.


As someone who suffers from wiggy hair, leave us alone  !! J/K.  My sister has told me this a couple of times, and sometimes I see it too. At first I thought it would stop once I went natural, but people still come up to me (less often though) and ask about my wig, weave, or hair piece . I guess my roots are thick, so my hair looks like it's sitting on top of my head.

I didn't even think her hair looked wiggy, but I would guess that it's because of her bangs. I think bangs look wiggy on a lot of people. Or maybe it's the root to end thickness and how black it is.

ETA: ^ I just saw your post. I think the wigginess is a combo of all of the above.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 28, 2013)

ckisland said:


> As someone who suffers from wiggy hair, leave us alone  !! J/K.  My sister has told me this a couple of times, and sometimes I see it too. At first I thought it would stop once I went natural, but people still come up to me (less often though) and ask about my wig, weave, or hair piece . I guess my roots are thick, so my hair looks like it's sitting on top of my head.
> 
> I didn't even think her hair looked wiggy, but I would guess that it's because of her bangs. I think bangs look wiggy on a lot of people. Or maybe it's the root to end thickness and how black it is.



Yea I'm thinking its the thick bangs & the jet black color on her light skin that's probably giving off the wiggy look.

And maybe she airdried that's giving her the thick roots. That's what happens to my hair but dammit I still see my scalp Lol


----------



## ckisland (Jun 29, 2013)

Welp, I finally miss my curls. Not terribly, but the do's getting washed Monday or Tuesday. I finished watching flatironing tutorials from 2 gorgeous haired, heat-trained naturals, and I'm like, "Dangit! Their hairs' beautiful, but I love me some long, curly hair ." Long straight hair's awesome to look at, but it can't hold my attention the way a head full of random curls and coils can. To be honest, I feel the same way about 4b/4c and kinky-straight hair too . My brain registers a mass of smooth strands hanging straight down and a mass of cottony fro going out the same way with the same level (or lack there of) of interest. I'm a touch ADD in every aspect of my life, what can I say ? 

So instead of buying a flatiron, blowdryer, and smoothing/straightening products, I'm going to be hitting up Target for some curly products and a diffuser. If I could just achieve APL curly hair, I swear to all the Hair Gods, I'd be happy without a complaint in the world.


----------



## melahnee (Jun 29, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @melahnee, I'm sorry, I went off on a tangent about the petroleum, mineral, and lanolin based products.  Some people's hair thrives with that stuff.  However, mine does not and I believe that they prevent most people with afro-textured hair from getting the moisture they need, along with non-water soluble silicones.
> 
> If you and your hair, enjoys those products, please carry-on.  In any case, I think if you try eliminating those from your regimen for two weeks, and utilize the the LOC method (I personally LCO) of M&S your hair it will be pliable, soft, and well moisturized.  This would prevent breakage and lead to greater retention. #TeamTBL2014
> 
> ...



thank you for everything MileHighDiva. I'm definitely taking your advice. I started *attempting to moisturize with my olive oil leave-in, but what's a really good moisturizer you recommend I start with after this mess?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 29, 2013)

melahnee, you're more than welcome!  I Liquid, Cream, Oil (LCO)  to moisturize and seal (M&S)with the following combinations, depending on how I'm going to set/wear my hair:

Silk Dreams (SD) Wheat Germ Condish, SD Creme de la Silk, SD Nourish Oil
Oyin Hair Dew, Oyin Whipped Pudding, grape seed oil (GSO)
SD Mocha Silk Hair Milk, SD Mocha Butter Bling*
S-Curl, Oyin Whipped Pudding, GSO or Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade

* for when I'm trying to be cute and I want my hair to have a lot of "swang" aka movement.  This is usually when I've used one of my four direct heat passes for the year. 

I hope the other ladies chime in, because I'm drawing a blank on what you can buy on the ground besides, S-Curl and GSO.  I don't want you to feel like you have to order a bunch of boutique hair goodies to take care of your hair.  There should be a ton of stuff you can buy at the drug store and BSS, but I'm drawing a blank right now.

P.S. my hair loves silk protein and ceramides.  Over the course, of your journey, you'll figure out what type of products your hair responds well to.


----------



## melahnee (Jun 29, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @melahnee, you're more than welcome!  I Liquid, Cream, Oil (LCO)  to moisturize and seal (M&S)with the following combinations, depending on how I'm going to set/wear my hair:
> 
> Silk Dreams (SD) Wheat Germ Condish, SD Creme de la Silk, SD Nourish Oil
> Oyin Hair Dew, Oyin Whipped Pudding, grape seed oil (GSO)
> ...



thank you so much, I really can't thank you enough, lol. I'm going to go to the store in a bit to get S-Curl. I'm really hoping this will solve this tangle/loss problem I've got goin on.


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 29, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @melahnee, you're more than welcome!  I Liquid, Cream, Oil (LCO)  to moisturize and seal (M&S)with the following combinations, depending on how I'm going to set/wear my hair:
> 
> Silk Dreams (SD) Wheat Germ Condish, SD Creme de la Silk, SD Nourish Oil
> Oyin Hair Dew, Oyin Whipped Pudding, grape seed oil (GSO)
> ...





melahnee said:


> thank you for everything @MileHighDiva. I'm definitely taking your advice. I started *attempting to moisturize with my olive oil leave-in, but what's a really good moisturizer you recommend I start with after this mess?



Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch is my favorite, and grapeseed or coconut oil to seal


----------



## melahnee (Jun 29, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch is my favorite, and grapeseed or coconut oil to seal


thank you, I will add that to the list


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 29, 2013)

melahnee said:


> thank you, I will add that to the list



LOL! Girl they done gone & made you a product junkie!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 29, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm wearing 2 ponytails @ work today. BOL!!!!



pre_medicalrulz, I need a favor! Please put your two ponytails into this hairstyle.  It's the third hairdo in post #3 of this thread.  Also, post a pic!  Purdy please!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 29, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> pre_medicalrulz, I need a favor! Please put your two ponytails into this hairstyle.  It's the third hairdo in post #3 of this thread.  Also, post a pic!  Purdy please!



Niiiiice! I'm def going to try these PS styles! They are so cute!!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 30, 2013)

As posted in BSL/MBL

Hi ladies great progress pics and updates, I can't wait to see more , I haven't been posting much lately so I have a lot to tell you 

So today is wash day, I clarified, moisture poo and co-washed. I DC'd using nexxus humectress (old formula) mixed with safflower oil. I'm not that keen on safflower oil and I've noticed that when I mix it with my conditioners, I get no slip whatsoever. I'm pretty sure the humectress used to give me a good amount of slip so I'm thinking the culprit is the safflower oil. I'm going to use my Bee Mine luscious balance cream for the first time, it looks and smells great, I love the deja's hair milk so I'm expecting great things, I've gone for the island mango scent which I love, I couldn't really handle the coconut scent, it doesn't even smell like coconut . I'm using sunflower oil and olive butter to seal.

My update:
So I mentioned some time ago I was trying to simplify my regimen, this is going really well. I basically stripped it back to basics and then reincorporated steps and techniques back in, I no longer prepoo, there are only two more steps I want to put back in, a bi-weekly ACV rinse and a monthly HOT. I'm also getting through my stash, I only have six of the old rinse out/DC conditioners left. There are still a good few  products I want try but I'm going to do this gradually. 

I've been taking Priteva for a little over a month now and I think I'm seeing results, as I started taking them quite late in this stretch I don't think I can accurately measure the growth since starting them, I do believe that the priteva is having a good effect on my hair. I'm getting less shedding, my hair feels stronger and I do feel like my hair has grown. When I get my next touch up, I will be able to check if there is a different amount of regrowth during the full duration of my stretch and compare it to what I normally get without taking the priteva. 

Now for the good news, I saved the best for last. I'm 15 and a half weeks post, I have about 1.5-2 inches of NG and I think I'm BSL (I can't believe I just typed that, it felt so good ). So before I washed my hair and while I had DC on, I did a pull test, I don't know if this bra is just higher than all my other ones or if my hair has really made it. I will post pics later, in the bra i'm wearing now and the bra I took my last LC pic in, that will give us something to compare it to. I'm home alone at the moment and I'm no good at taking self pics so you'll have to give me a little time. Just to be clear, I'm not planning on claiming it until the next LC, by then it should be fuller but I'm not going to lie I'm excited  Sorry for the long post but I just had to share


----------



## mayoo (Jun 30, 2013)

I've decided to jump back on my low-carb lifestyle again. Can't wait to see if it has positive effects on my hair again this time  

I just unravelled my blown out twists and this is how it turned out:


----------



## LaVgirl (Jun 30, 2013)

mayoo That is soooo cute!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm back with the pics  I also did a little dusting tonight


----------



## trclemons (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Hip Length (HL) 2014 Challenge!*

Since joining this challenge, I have decided to transition to natural.  Here's my update:

- Current Length + Hair Type:  APL stretched + 3c/4a mix

- Regimen: ONCE A WEEK = Wash (various sulfate-free shampoo/soap), cowash (various conditioners), 1 hour Pre-Poo DC (with a mix of various oils, DCs & ayurvedic powders), various Reconstructors, air dry; EVERY OTHER DAY = M&S (various moisturizers & oils); DAILY = PS (buns, updos), 2 hour baggying, sleep in satin scarf and bonnet, take prenatal vitamins.

- Plans to get to HL: Maintain hair regimen (I've been consistent), eat healthier and exercise (I need major help in these areas).

- How far are you from HL?:  I'm still around 10 inches when stretched.

- What are your trimming plans?:  Dust monthly with the moon.

- HL goal date: December 31, 2014 (still keeping the faith)

- Plans once HL is achieved: Pursue my ultimate goal...TBL!

Because my hair is a mess right now, there will be no pictures until the next update.  Lord help me on this journey!!!


----------



## ckisland (Jun 30, 2013)

I just finished washing my hair. I DC'd overnight with SSI Okra Reconstructor, and tonight cleansed with Curls Creamy Curl Cleanser, and conditioned with Aphogee 2 Min. Keratin. My hair was so freakin soft, and I lost very little hair . I was going to try out 3 Sisters of Natural Curly Gelo, but decided to add leave-in and let my hair shrink up. So far I don't see any straight ends and my hair seems to be clumping better and curlier in certain sections. 

Last night, I came across this Indian youtuber with knee-length hair and couldn't help but watch most of her vids. She's never trimmed or cut her hair and she has thick, lovely fairytail ends. Watching her inspires me to start doing my weekly CO prepoos, stop trimming, no more heat, and PSing for like the next 1.5 years  .


----------



## Lucia (Jun 30, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Lucia, Thanks! I needed that dose of inspiration!  I was all "in my feelings" last night about how much I'll potentially have to cut back due to frying my ends.
> 
> What do you think of her "fairy tail ends"?



MileHighDiva

I think they're fine, if your hair is pretty healthy then it doesn't have to be blunt. Most people hair doesn't grow in blunt, I know mine doesn't, I will have to get 1-2 inches past goal then cut to get that blunt look. It is what it is.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 30, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I just finished washing my hair. I DC'd overnight with SSI Okra Reconstructor, and tonight cleansed with Curls Creamy Curl Cleanser, and conditioned with Aphogee 2 Min. Keratin. My hair was so freakin soft, and I lost very little hair . I was going to try out 3 Sisters of Natural Curly Gelo, but decided to add leave-in and let my hair shrink up. So far I don't see any straight ends and my hair seems to be clumping better and curlier in certain sections.
> 
> Last night, I came across this *Indian youtuber with knee-length hair and couldn't help but watch most of her vids.* She's never trimmed or cut her hair and she has *thick, lovely fairytail ends*. Watching her inspires me to start doing my weekly CO prepoos, stop trimming, no more heat, and PSing for like the next 1.5 years  .



ckisland, how are you going to tease and not provide a link to this Youtuber's channel?   I need inspiration, too!


----------



## ckisland (Jun 30, 2013)

Enjoy!! 

http://youtu.be/5QuTZiz0Vag

http://youtu.be/grivYB0k480


----------



## Aireen (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks to all the ladies that posted official updates today! Here's mine.

*UPDATE*: My regimen is pretty much the same as it has always been, except sometimes I might use a keratin oil and serum with cones in it to protect my hair from the blow-dryer. Trying to incorperate some EVCO but ugh... it's soooo concentrated. I get the best results when I put two spritz in some serum and apply to wet hair.

My hair is currently BSL but progressing well towards MBL! I'm 2 months post and hoping to get there by the next relaxer which I am thinking/hoping will be in another 2+ months. I see myself at WL by December, while still welcoming the possibility of getting there sooner.   HL by late 2014, please! Again, if sooner, lovely! 

Right now, my hair feels thicker but I really want to trim my ends, I'm debating on whether or not that should be this touch up coming up or the following one. Either way, my hair needs a shape up soon, before it gets spacy or pointed. I'm liking the even look my hair currently has but I know my sides could really use some shaping.

As for internal care... I've been trying to drink green smoothies and use supplements! Biosil + fish oil + algae are my main and I might have a multi-vitamin on the side. Lately I haven't been as strict but I'm going to start up again, I feel like my skin has a glow when I take these everyday so if my hair benefits, great! My main focus for supplements = skincare + internal health though. Looking forward to the day my diet consists of vegetables, sushi, home-cooked food, water, and maybe the occassional takeout.

OKAY DONE! No pics, maybe when I have my next relaxer.  It's 11:59PM, I'm glad I got this done before 12 midnight. EDIT: Added some details and clarified some statements.


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 1, 2013)

Okay here's my update.

My regimen changed a bit since I joined back in February. I've incorporated more low-manipulation & protective styling in the form of halfwigs (self made). I would use them before but only on the weekends -- recently got the guts to wear fake hair to work and it's a major hit soo I see myself wearing them indefinitely 

The wigs have helped me avoid heat, which I'm trying to get rid of  until September 21. Also helped avoid manipulation b/c don't have to  comb until wash day. On the other hand I need to use sulfates more than  once a month. I think a dirty scalp is contributing to this breakout I  have going on currently  Will still be using sulfate-free shampoos but not as frequently. Also pretty much eliminating co-washing and black rinses. 

Still doing weekly washes & DC sessions (products chosen based on protein/moisture balance), daily moisturizing and/or oiling. Still stretching relaxers, in fact I'm planning to stretch 5 months this time (my longest ever)

I'm in a serious product junkie phase right now. It's a good thing because it's getting me excited about hair again (i.e. the joy when I FINALLY found silicon mix at a local BSS - makes me want to deep condition with it all day everyday). But it's also a bad thing because I'm not consistently using the old products I know work for me.

In terms of vitamins, been taking biotin pretty regularly and plan on adding silica, B12 and a multivitamin in the near future.

Hip length 2014 is still the goal  I have about 4 inches to waist length so giving myself 8 months to reach it (Feb 2014)


----------



## rawsilk (Jul 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any thoughts re Priteva versus Viviscal and/or other hair vitamins?  (Another roll call ... smile.)



Angel of the North said:


> As posted in BSL/MBL
> 
> Hi ladies great progress pics and updates, I can't wait to see more , I haven't been posting much lately so I have a lot to tell you
> 
> ...


----------



## ckisland (Jul 1, 2013)

I want to do an official update too! 

Update:

My hair's back curly with little to no damage from what I can tell so far. I'm currently BSL and will grow back to MBL by December of this year. From there, I hope to get the 2-3 inches that will put me at WL by June 2014, and to be WHip to grazing HL by Dec. 31, 2014 . To reach my timeline, I will not use heat, of any kind, again until Dec. 2014, no trimming for the next 6 months (at least), and I will protective style exclusively. 

Regimen for the next 6 months:
1. Cleanse 1x week with non-sulfate cleanser
2. Overnight CO prepoo 1x week
3. Detangle 1x week
4. Rinse and condition mid-week
5. Protein treatment 1x month
(I may use Aphogee Pro-Vitamin spray after mid-week rinse)
My main style is going to be buns, buns, and more buns with 2 flattwists or single braid/plait thrown in. I'm beginning to take a multivitamin and a fish oil supplement daily. I'm also going to finally start exercising regularly and sticking to eating real, whole foods. I've been visualizing what I want to look like, and having gorgeous hair is not enough when I can have the total package!


----------



## Cersei (Jul 1, 2013)

Just wanted to post a quick check-in before it got any later. My ex broke up with me in May and I haven't taken care of my hair since. It was bad. Finally washed a week and a half ago, and of course detangling was a nightmare. Feels much better being back to my old regimen though. I did a S&D the other day and found loads of split ends to cut out. I know I probably need a trim but I don't want to straighten to do it. That's pretty much it for now. I don't feel like I've retained much since April but I'll post a length check pic soon.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 2, 2013)

inspiration  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OU7Q_62Atg


----------



## Lucia (Jul 2, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Yea I'm thinking its the thick bangs & the jet black color on her light skin that's probably giving off the wiggy look.
> 
> And maybe she airdried that's giving her the thick roots. That's what happens to my hair but dammit I still see my scalp Lol



I think the color is a little dark, harsh for her skin tone too, maybe some natural looking highlights in a lighter brown would give ti dimension, lighten up the bangs to a fringe.  Otherwise I wouldn't mind having the "wigginess" problem.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 2, 2013)

more inspiration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc-rlVrwNhY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Uwd35d1Fm4

myth  busting tips

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hx5n93zdhlA&feature=c4-overview&list=UUlfeJt8fkYB-_Vf7OEtpd9Q


----------



## ckisland (Jul 2, 2013)

^ I'm definitely putting my scissors in hiding. I don't think I started using scissors regularly (cutting off ssks when styling and trims every 3-4 months it seems) until 2.5-3 years into my natural hair journey. Before that my hair somehow managed without any trimming, and that's also the time I retained the most length . Starting out, I thought, I'm trying to grow my hair back out, so obviously I shouldn't cut it. Well no duh ! Even though I'm not a religious person, I do admire and understand the spirituality of not cutting ones hair.


----------



## rawsilk (Jul 2, 2013)

Cersei I was in a similar situation but decided to take all that self-reflective, negative "_what the heck just happened?_" energy and go obsessive with my hair. (Everything I read about getting over a break-up said, find a hobby, become interested in something else -- all the while, I felt like I was in a daze. Finally decided that my _hobby _was gonna be my hair. Sounds self-absorbed and a little bananas I know but hey, it worked (okay, I should say that it's "working" -- breakup was in March and I still have my moments but at least I don't feel numb and depressed anymore.) You know what they say, looking good (and whipping shinny beautiful hair) is the best revenge.  





Cersei said:


> Just wanted to post a quick check-in before it got any later. My ex broke up with me in May and I haven't taken care of my hair since. It was bad. Finally washed a week and a half ago, and of course detangling was a nightmare. Feels much better being back to my old regimen though. I did a S&D the other day and found loads of split ends to cut out. I know I probably need a trim but I don't want to straighten to do it. That's pretty much it for now. I don't feel like I've retained much since April but I'll post a length check pic soon.


----------



## LaVgirl (Jul 3, 2013)

I'll post my update tomorrow. Just finished day #2 of getting my hair box braided and I'm beat. I'll have pics and deets tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## mayoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Update: Lately I’ve been feeling a bit depressed about my uneven or 'layered' hair; it is like this due to the fact that a couple of months after my BC I noticed that I had some heat damage from straightening back in May 12 and cut it out. But the thing is, these days I keep thinking how it looks odd that I’m grazing WL in the back but APL in the front :-/ I know that I’m being paranoid but I just feel like on the whole my hair doesn’t have that ‘grazing wl look’ if you know what I mean, as in it looks much shorter than it actually is. Especially when I watch the hair journeys of ladies such as Longhairdontcare2011 or Chime (HairCrush) because their hair always looks so full, thick, long and all the same length. I hope that my fast-growing front hair will continue to do just that and am considering keeping the back of my hair at WL until the front catches up. But then again, I have goals….. I dunno. I’m so confused :-/
Anyone else feeling this way? Or any suggestions??


LaVgirl Yay pics!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 4, 2013)

I can't deal w/ these little knots from shedded hairs when stretching. Relaxers may have to be @ 12 weeks from now on. I really hate to have to do that. That can be so damaging. Sigh...


----------



## Aireen (Jul 4, 2013)

mayoo said:


> *I just feel like on the whole my hair doesn’t have that ‘grazing wl look’ if you know what I mean, as in it looks much shorter than it actually is. Especially when I watch the hair journeys of ladies such as Longhairdontcare2011 or Chime (HairCrush) because their hair always looks so full, thick, long and all the same length. *I hope that my fast-growing front hair will continue to do just that and am considering keeping the back of my hair at WL until the front catches up. But then again, I have goals….. I dunno. I’m so confused :-/
> Anyone else feeling this way? Or any suggestions??



No suggestions unfortunately but I frequently feel this way as well. When I got to MBL/WL, I felt like my hair still didn't LOOK long so that's why after cutting it, I decided to reach for around HL-TBL. I think once I get back there, maybe it'll feel "long" again. I mean... before I didn't think my hair was long but I wasn't this... unsatisfied. Maybe your shortest layers just need to catch up to around MBL while the longest layers are at about WHIP and you'll feel like your hair is finally enough? I don't know... I feel like WL is the new BSL, HL is the new WL, and TBL is the new WHIP so it'll affect our feelings about our current hair lengths without realizing it.



pre_medicalrulz said:


> I can't deal w/ these little knots from shedded hairs when stretching. Relaxers may have to be @ 12 weeks from now on. I really hate to have to do that. That can be so damaging. Sigh...



Ugh... that's my biggest problem with stretching! The shed hairs do sooooooo much damage.  The worst thing is that my fav conditioner that has uber slip comes in a small bottle for $10-12.


----------



## mayoo (Jul 4, 2013)

Aireen said:


> *Maybe your shortest layers just need to catch up to around MBL while the longest layers are at about WHIP and you'll feel like your hair is finally enough?* I don't know...* I feel like WL is the new BSL, HL is the new WL, and TBL is the new WHIP so it'll affect our feelings about our current hair lengths without realizing it*.


 
Aireen 
*"Maybe your shortest layers just need to catch up to around MBL while the longest layers are at about WHIP and you'll feel like your hair is finally enough?"

*Maybe  But I feel like it's going to take sooo long for my front SL/APL layers to get there but I'll give it another year, I guess. Maybe once I reach TBL, I'll consider trying to cut it all to one length which will probably be full WL and then grow it out again from there  There's always a solution  Thanks for your support and encouragement 

*"I feel like WL is the new BSL, HL is the new WL, and TBL is the new WHIP so it'll affect our feelings about our current hair lengths without realizing it" *

So true! When I first started this journey, I was dreaming of BSL and thinking of how amazing it would be but when I got it, it was all 'but this isn't WL though". lol 
Even when people stop my in the street and say that my hair is long (grazing WL), I say thank-you but think 'Not really' because it doent really feel like it's long.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 4, 2013)

Aireen said:


> No suggestions unfortunately but I frequently feel this way as well. When I got to MBL/WL, I felt like my hair still didn't LOOK long so that's why after cutting it, I decided to reach for around HL-TBL. I think once I get back there, maybe it'll feel "long" again. I mean... before I didn't think my hair was long but I wasn't this... unsatisfied. Maybe your shortest layers just need to catch up to around MBL while the longest layers are at about WHIP and you'll feel like your hair is finally enough? I don't know... I feel like WL is the new BSL, HL is the new WL, and TBL is the new WHIP so it'll affect our feelings about our current hair lengths without realizing it.
> 
> Ugh... that's my biggest problem with stretching! The shed hairs do sooooooo much damage.  The worst thing is that my fav conditioner that has uber slip comes in a small bottle for $10-12.



For real! Which conditioner because that is a good price to me! My condiotioner is $34.


----------



## LaVgirl (Jul 4, 2013)

Update: I started taking omega-3 fish oil again at the beginning of June. I notice a difference in my skin (yay!) but not really in my hair. Seems like hip bone length is soo close and yet so far away. It looks like my hair is not even moving so hopefully these braids will give me a good 1-2 inches to reach it. It's my own hair, of course. They hang to about BSL/MBL. (I'm feeling like I want to run a flat iron over the curly ends to add more length but I will resist!) Took about 17-18 hours total. 8 hours on Saturday, and 10 hours on Tuesday, give or take a few minutes. I want to leave them in till at least September. I'm not planning to do a full washing at all... can't afford to waste all that time sitting on my poor behind!  I'll spritz my braids (and scalp, as needed) and moisturize every couple of days. 

mayoo Don't worry about it! It isn't a big deal, especially if you don't wear your hair straight that often.  Give your hair a chance to catch itself up.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 4, 2013)

So I'm putting box braids in my hair w/o extensions. This is my 1st time putting small box plaits in my hair all by myself.  I'm going to leave it in until August 1st. So I will be wiggin' it for my bday & a wedding. Oh well. I'm 14 weeks post. I'd like to leave them in until 20 weeks but don't want to have a crazy detangling session so 1 month should be sufficient. I purchased 2 wigs yesterday so I'm back on the wig wagon.


----------



## melahnee (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you to milehighdiva and all the other ladies that were helping me find a good moisturizer. ESP. to milehighdiva because I've discovered that my hair loves s-curl. I'm going to keep using the coconut oil because I do think it's working for me as well.

I flat-ironed a few days ago  I was just dying to see if there was any progress and I actually see it when I compare these two pictures. Especially since in the second, (recent), my hair tied up and it is also greasier  than the first since I had literally JUST gotten it done when that pic was taken, I can kind of see my hair looking thicker now.  and I also got a trim/dusting! (not really a trim but not really a dusting ) thank you all! I wanna see a full MBL.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 4, 2013)

I love how you guys are so enthusiastic in this thread  I'm technically in this challenge but I'm in a hair rut.  I think I tend to get in one once I'm several weeks post, as the shrinkage starts...I know it's the shrinkage but..... my hair seems shorter and I feel like I'm not progressing, plus my ends seem thinner (again that's because my nape is a looser curl pattern so there is less shrinkage).  

On a bright note; I've been using Aubrey Organic Camomille luxurious Volumizing conditioner as my leave in/moisturizer this week and I REALLY like it  It actually does seem to give my fine hair more volume


----------



## NJoy (Jul 4, 2013)

Aireen said:


> No suggestions unfortunately but I frequently feel this way as well. When I got to MBL/WL, I felt like my hair still didn't LOOK long so that's why after cutting it, I decided to reach for around HL-TBL. I think once I get back there, maybe it'll feel "long" again. I mean... before I didn't think my hair was long but I wasn't this... unsatisfied. Maybe your shortest layers just need to catch up to around MBL while the longest layers are at about WHIP and you'll feel like your hair is finally enough? I don't know... *I feel like WL is the new BSL, HL is the new WL, and TBL is the new WHIP so it'll affect our feelings about our current hair lengths without realizing it.*
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh... that's my biggest problem with stretching! The shed hairs do sooooooo much damage.  The worst thing is that my fav conditioner that has uber slip comes in a small bottle for $10-12.


 
Aireen

Girl, you just said something right there. I SO cosign that!


----------



## mayoo (Jul 4, 2013)

Lucia 
True. Self-sabotage is definately something that i would like to avoid. I'd hate to finish cutting my hair and then regret it. Plus, it'll push my goals back about 2 years which I am definately not ready for. Thanks for snapping me out of it  lol 

Jewell 
You are totally right, it would be an unneccessary cut when my hair isn't even damaged. I don't think I'm going to cut it until I reach TBL. Plus, the front and middle of my hair does grow a lot faster than the back (I think) so I think it may even out a little bit more.  Micro-trimming! Why the heck had I forgotten about S&D until you just mentioned it smh  Definately going to do that from now on. Thanks for your support! 

LaVgirl 
I guess so. I haven't straightened my hair since I have been completely natural and I don't plan to for a couple of years. It will probably be all even by then. Thanks for your support! 
Btw, your braids look so pretty and thick! Love 'em! I may have to do some braids again


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 4, 2013)

Doing these lil box plaits allowed me to see the condition of my hair in more detail. I can tell which sections are strong, which sections are choppy; because I tend to cut knots out due to laziness & a lil place where my hair broke off so bad that it cause a weird looking patch. Its small but I need to nurture it.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 4, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Doing these lil box plaits allowed me to see the condition of my hair in more detail. I can tell which sections are strong, which* sections are choppy*; because *I tend to cut knots* out due to laziness & a lil place where my hair broke off so bad that it cause a weird looking patch. Its small but I need to nurture it.



Uhm, hide the shears!  Get rid of the knots with EVCO drenched/lubed fingers.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 4, 2013)

I went to Sally's and got 2 pump bottles and a jar for my homemade leave-in and body lotion. I'm on my way to becoming a real mixtress . 

How do y'all stop from messing with your hair everyday? I'm trying to bun, but I feel like I have to do something with my hair at night, or it looks messy and I have to redo it . LaVgirl , your braids are beautiful!! That would be a great protective style, but I'm scared that I'll change my mind about keeping them in .


----------



## Jewell (Jul 4, 2013)

mayoo

You're welcome! It took me a while to be able to put down the scissors and just let my hair grow like it will anyway. I have become a lot older in the last 10 years, lol and a lot more patient. Pushing 30 now and so I just leave my hair be most times and keep it clean, conditioned, moisturized, protected...just the basics. SN: I love the pic in your siggie...she is too cute!! 

Aireen

I agree completely with what you said. I won't feel like my hair is truly "long" until it is past TBL coming up on Classic length. Hairnorexia is real, and I've seen it on other forums too.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 4, 2013)

Aireen said:
			
		

> I feel like WL is the new BSL, HL is the new WL, and TBL is the new WHIP so it'll affect our feelings about our current hair lengths without realizing it.



Aireen
Truth! 

ckisland

For nighttime you could do 2-4 loose braids, put your hair up in a bonet, or pineapple=high loose ponytail with a fabric scrunchie (the satiny ones are best), scarves. 
Now for leaving your hair alone, find some low manipulation styles, buns, braidouts twist outs something you can do easily any day of the week of course moisturize before you put your hair up in PS styles-if it goes up dry it will come down dry.

If you want to PS to reach a goal faster find decorative accessories to dress up your buns.  Here's what I do I have fun with my hair sometimes like some weekends I give myself a pass, and do wash n go's, braid outs, curly ponytails. 
90% of the time I'm baggie bunning=baggy over my length, no phonytail. Look up protective styles on hairblogs or YT some of the easiest styles I've gotten on there.
HHG


----------



## ckisland (Jul 4, 2013)

Lucia said:


> ckisland
> 
> For nighttime you could do 2-4 loose braids, put your hair up in a bonet, or pineapple=high loose ponytail with a fabric scrunchie (the satiny ones are best), scarves.
> Now for leaving your hair alone, find some low manipulation styles, buns, braidouts twist outs something you can do easily any day of the week of course moisturize before you put your hair up in PS styles-if it goes up dry it will come down dry.
> ...


Thank you! I need to do a braidout or twistout with rollers on the ends. Trying to braid my current hair would probably be a disaster. My ends are so finicky about how they get stretched out  .


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 4, 2013)

ckisland I've been wigging it and that allows me to leave my 2 braids in for at least a week at a time between wash days. During the week I moisturize and/or seal using the LCO method with my hair still in the braids. And if I need to get to my scalp I have an applicator bottle for that


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 4, 2013)

ckisland I've been wigging it and that allows me to leave my 2 braids in for at least a week at a time between wash days. During the week I moisturize and/or seal using the LCO method with my hair still in the braids. And if I need to get to my scalp I have an applicator bottle for that


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 5, 2013)

IM IN THIS CHALLENGE TO WIN IT!!! Sorry. I had too much sleep today so I'm up late & hyped.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 5, 2013)

I know how you feel, @mayoo. The compliments are never really enough. I'll see my shadow while walking and be like "Ooooh my hair's long!" Friends, family members, family friends will tell me my hair is long and I still feel like my hair is above my shoulders. You just have to wait it out and not do anything drastic, it's a phase that will probably pass when our hair becomes too much to handle at these long lengths we're aiming for. 

I LIKE YOUR ENTHUSIASM, I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING! To answer your question though, the conditioner I was talking about is Organix Repairing Awapuhi Ginger Conditioner, @pre_medicalrulz. You telling me your conditioner is $34 makes me feel better. I just go through it so quickly because it's so runny and I use a lot, I feel like it should be cheaper. Also, I made a trip to BSS and saw some stuff for like $50 soooo I'm not feeling as stingy lol.

@Nix08, long time no see!  Don't worry, I'm starting to notice my shrinkage as well and it makes me hair look and feel thinner as well. I always think I'm the only one going through it until I see someone else mentions it. I'm here with ya, I gotchu!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 5, 2013)

Ladies, I don't know if any of you live near Beauty Brands or Ulta, both are having their liter sales right now.  The Beauty Brands sale runs through early August @ $12.98 per liter and the Ulta sale ends on July 21st.  However, because they're authorized salon/retailers you can't order the salon brands i.e. Joico, Kenra, Matrix, and Paul Mitchell online.  You have to purchase it in the store.  I called Beauty Brands earlier to see if the specific items I need are part of the liter sale, two of the items are and two of them aren't.

For example, the Joico K-Pak Reconstructor and Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm are part of the sale, but the Joico K-Pak Clarifying Poo and Paul Mitchell Smoothing and Strengthening products aren't.  The rest of Paul Mitchell's line is included in the sale.  What they show online is not a clear representation of what is included in the sale if your into salon brands.

Ulta is closer to my house, so I will just swing by there, before I drive out to BB, to see what's included in their salon liter sale.  Ulta's liters start at $12.99 & up for their sale.  

ETA: Mentioned due to convo, regarding the cost of condish etc.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 5, 2013)

Never take me to the BSS, I always have to go overboard.  

Saw these huge tubs of conditioner and I was instantly attracted because a) I've never heard of this brand; b) keywords: treatment, olive, lacio, placenta, extreme, recovery, brittle, over-processed; c) thick consistency for deep conditioning treatments. Kind of skeptical since it was so cheap though, the blue was $3.99 while the green was $4.99; I'll try them after my relaxer. Picked up some Roux since ApHogee left my hair hard and protein overloaded -- was able to recover but I don't know when I'm using that again. Also found my favourite serum of all time finally, got 2 but plan to stock up when I run out. PJ CRAVING SATISFIED, I'M HAPPY LOL!~


----------



## Jewell (Jul 5, 2013)

MileHighDiva

That sale sounds good! Thanks for posting! I'm pretty sure there is an Ulta in some area nearby. I LOVE salon brands like Matrix, Joico, Redken, and Pureology. CosmoProf is my store too. Might have to find a store and take a little drive this weekend. I have a stash I'm currently trying to work through, but IMO, you can not have too much hair (or beauty) product, a true PJ mentality.


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 5, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Never take me to the BSS, I always have to go overboard.
> 
> Saw these huge tubs of conditioner and I was instantly attracted because a) I've never heard of this brand; b) keywords: treatment, olive, lacio, placenta, extreme, recovery, brittle, over-processed; c) thick consistency for deep conditioning treatments. Kind of skeptical since it was so cheap though, the blue was $3.99 while the green was $4.99; I'll try them after my relaxer. Picked up some Roux since ApHogee left my hair hard and protein overloaded -- was able to recover but I don't know when I'm using that again. Also found my favourite serum of all time finally, got 2 but plan to stock up when I run out. PJ CRAVING SATISFIED, I'M HAPPY LOL!~



Your haul looks so good


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ah yes that haul does look like fun Aireen  Was that at the one on Sheppard @ Markham rd?


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 5, 2013)

I logged into my BHM account for the first time in about a year and my siggy said 4 inches to MBL. Which is exactly where I am now *tear* I admit I didn't take any care of my hair this past year so zero retention isn't a surprise. But imagine where I could have been if I didn't fall off 

The important thing is I'm back, and going hard this time around... Done with trial and error so I'm back to the regimen I've had the most success with


----------



## Aireen (Jul 5, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Ah yes that haul does look like fun @Aireen  Was that at the one on Sheppard @ Markham rd?


I literally stopped in front of the Organix section and just worshiped it for a bit lolol.

It's the one on Sheppard and Pharmacy.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 5, 2013)

I saw that the Every Strand products I bought have a FB page. I found little information on them otherwise but the reviews seem to be good! Can't wait to use the products. https://www.facebook.com/EveryStrand


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 5, 2013)

Aireen I don't know that one...looks like I have a new spot to venture to


----------



## Aireen (Jul 5, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @Aireen I don't know that one...looks like I have a new spot to venture to


Nix08 if you know the one at Sheppard and VP, it's the same one, just re-located.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 5, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> ckisland I've been wigging it and that allows me to leave my 2 braids in for at least a week at a time between wash days. During the week I moisturize and/or seal using the LCO method with my hair still in the braids. And if I need to get to my scalp I have an applicator bottle for that


I really need to give wigs a try, but I'm scurred . A braid wig would be kinda cool because I wouldn't have to try and make it blend with my own hair or look realistic.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 5, 2013)

Jewell, I was in Ulta today, they clarified that their liter sale doesn't start till this Sunday and runs through the 27th.  I googled the Cosmoprof you mentioned.  Guess what? They're having a liter sale too. There's one in Denver.  I'll have to drive over there and check it out one day.

Do you have to be a beauty professional to buy from them?


----------



## Jewell (Jul 5, 2013)

MileHighDiva

Thanks for the info! Yup, you have to be a beauty pro to buy from CosmoProf. They dont allow online ordering unless you're licensed. There's one in Durham here, but I have only been to the one in Lakewood/Cleveland, OH with my future SIL who is a stylist. She took me in and I picked out what I wanted and she showed her license and I paid. I just mail her a check and a list and she will send me what I want...or when she comes to visit we go to the local one. 

CosmoProf's prices everyday are bananas...like I got a 16.9 ounce set of Joico Moisture Recovery for $12, so that's why they only sell to pro's. Also, my liter of Redken All Soft Conditioner was only $9. A set of Joico liter shampoo and condish is usually around $12-15 there, including the K-Pak line. The prices are well worth it to me. They keep the prices covered in the store as they are so low and unbelievable...you have to lift the label tag on the shelf to see the price. My beloved Redken Anti-Snap Leave-In is only $9 there and I couldn't find it under $12-18 per bottle on EBay and Amazon.

Lemme put you onto another beauty jewel that is the Universal Companies Spa Resource Book. My neighbor-friend is a licensed aesthetician, and I was able to get a huge catalog (huge being 420 pages) free through her. Their ph is 1(800) 558-5571.

 Must be licensed to purchase, but they have everything from EO's to waxing, to hair care and salon products/supplies all dealing with beauty, hair, and skin care. I was straight salivating flipping through the catalog. I got mine in 2011, so I don't know if they are still doing catalogs, but I'm pretty sure they are. 

Website is www.universalcompanies.com. I was also able to attend the international beauty convention with my neighbor and got a ticket through her. Talk about everything in the pro beauty field!! The creator of Ouidad was there and many other industry pro's...Tabitha Coffey hosted it. It was held in Orlando, FL when I went in June 2011. I was able to get MAC makeup and nice beauty masks for very good prices. They even have child care at the convention. Just thought you might be interested! 

The beauty convention is called the Premiere Show Orlando. www.premiereorlandoshow.biz We drove 13 hrs going and 9 hrs coming back, and stayed in a hotel for the duration of the show (usually Fri-Sun), so that gives you an idea how much we are into hair care and beauty! 

I {heart} all things beauty!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 5, 2013)

Jewell, I'm jealous!  If they're liters are normally $9-12, I could only imagine what the savings would be during their liter sale. I'll have to see if someone with a license will go to Cosmoprof with me.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 5, 2013)

Jewell, at those prices you don't have to chase sales!  I'd be a HAM!  There would never be an excuse not to try a new salon product.  

I appreciate the detailed reply's you give everyone!


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 5, 2013)

Aireen said:


> No suggestions unfortunately but I frequently feel this way as well. When I got to MBL/WL, I felt like my hair still didn't LOOK long so that's why after cutting it, I decided to reach for around HL-TBL. I think once I get back there, maybe it'll feel "long" again. I mean... before I didn't think my hair was long but I wasn't this... unsatisfied. Maybe your shortest layers just need to catch up to around MBL while the longest layers are at about WHIP and you'll feel like your hair is finally enough? I don't know...* I feel like WL is the new BSL, HL is the new WL, and TBL is the new WHIP so it'll affect our feelings about our current hair lengths without realizing it.
> *
> 
> Ugh... that's my biggest problem with stretching! The shed hairs do sooooooo much damage.  The worst thing is that my fav conditioner that has uber slip comes in a small bottle for $10-12.



Just passing through this thread to give myself a bigger headache, but @ the bolded. It means then that i have a TWA. hangs head in shame and crys.


----------



## cherishlove (Jul 6, 2013)

Had a dream that I went to a beautician and she gave me a relaxer and cut my hair to neck length. It was more like a nightmare lol.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jul 6, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Never take me to the BSS, I always have to go overboard.
> 
> Saw these huge tubs of conditioner and I was instantly attracted because a) I've never heard of this brand; b) keywords: treatment, olive, lacio, placenta, extreme, recovery, brittle, over-processed; c) thick consistency for deep conditioning treatments. Kind of skeptical since it was so cheap though, the blue was $3.99 while the green was $4.99; I'll try them after my relaxer. Picked up some Roux since ApHogee left my hair hard and protein overloaded -- was able to recover but I don't know when I'm using that again. *Also found my favourite serum of all time finally*, got 2 but plan to stock up when I run out. PJ CRAVING SATISFIED, I'M HAPPY LOL!~



Which one is it Aireen


----------



## melahnee (Jul 6, 2013)

I can't wait to be HL. I just want my hair to flip like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## cherishlove (Jul 6, 2013)

So I added a couple tracks and because my hair is long the additional inches for hip length looks really believable.  If it was only mine.  Oh well.  I'm really close.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 6, 2013)

Angel of the North said:


> Which one is it @Aireen


Angel of the North, it's the Organix Repairing Awapuhi Ginger Dry Styling Oil.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 6, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> So I added a couple tracks and because my hair is long the additional inches for hip length looks really believable. If it was only mine. Oh well. I'm really close.


 

soldier4hair

Man! I bet that looks gorgeous!!  (*hint*hint*)


----------



## cherishlove (Jul 6, 2013)

NJoy said:


> soldier4hair
> 
> Man! I bet that looks gorgeous!!  (*hint*hint*)



Lol I knew that was coming.  Okay okay give me a minute.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Angel of the North... I read a study on products containing placenta from the University of Michigan. I had been looking for some proline perm repaid at the time. The study included information that placenta based personal care products mimic the production of estrogen and lead to cancer. I found it under a search on prolinepermrepair. I had a patient who was using it at the time and she had a big,big jar on her nightstand. This lady was going for a repeat mammogram on one breast. I was terrified and threw mine out. I do not use products containing placenta now. I just wanted to mention it. Thanks for reading


----------



## cherishlove (Jul 6, 2013)

NJoy said:


> soldier4hair
> 
> Man! I bet that looks gorgeous!!  (*hint*hint*)



Here it is.  After looking at it, it's only waist length!!!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 6, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Angel of the North... I read a study on products containing placenta from the University of Michigan. I had been looking for some proline perm repaid at the time. The study included information that placenta based personal care products mimic the production of estrogen and lead to cancer. I found it under a search on prolinepermrepair. I had a patient who was using it at the time and she had a big,big jar on her nightstand. This lady was going for a repeat mammogram on one breast. I was terrified and threw mine out. I do not use products containing placenta now. I just wanted to mention it. Thanks for reading



Wow! Excellent post!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 6, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Here it is.  After looking at it, it's only waist length!!!



Yes, hunty!  That hair is all that!


----------



## cherishlove (Jul 6, 2013)

NJoy said:


> Yes, hunty!  That hair is all that!



Thanks hun.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 6, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Angel of the North... I read a study on products containing placenta from the University of Michigan. I had been looking for some proline perm repaid at the time. The study included information that placenta based personal care products mimic the production of estrogen and lead to cancer. I found it under a search on prolinepermrepair. I had a patient who was using it at the time and she had a big,big jar on her nightstand. This lady was going for a repeat mammogram on one breast. I was terrified and threw mine out. I do not use products containing placenta now. I just wanted to mention it. Thanks for reading



felic1 - I remember someone posting about it many moons ago on here. It scared me. I used to use Hask back in the day & though it had my hair growing like weeds & strong & healthy, it definitely wasn't worth the risk.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cherishlove (Jul 6, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Angel of the North... I read a study on products containing placenta from the University of Michigan. I had been looking for some proline perm repaid at the time. The study included information that placenta based personal care products mimic the production of estrogen and lead to cancer. I found it under a search on prolinepermrepair. I had a patient who was using it at the time and she had a big,big jar on her nightstand. This lady was going for a repeat mammogram on one breast. I was terrified and threw mine out. I do not use products containing placenta now. I just wanted to mention it. Thanks for reading



Wow...  Crazy. For some reason I thought placenta was great never again.  Thanks for that.


----------



## littlegoldmittens (Jul 7, 2013)

Just stopping by to extend some well wishes and best of luck to all challengers!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 7, 2013)

Washed with Shea Moisture Retention Shampoo and dced my hair with Sitrinillah. Then sprayed a bit of Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea before moisturizing with Hairveda Whipped Cream and sealing with Avosoya and a bit of butter on the ends.  Bunned yesterday before putting in some largish twists for the week. 















Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## melahnee (Jul 7, 2013)

I've been having a good time with my hair this week  I don't know if it's because it's flat-ironed and bunning it everyday gives me some waves I love. it doesn't feel so short when it's wavy/curly anymore though. i used to have my hair straight all the time because I didn't like how much shorter it got when it was wavy/curly. my cousin told me my hair looks longer today, yes.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 7, 2013)

Back on my supplement game for the most part then I added vitamin E two days ago. I normally have no recognition of any of my dreams but since taking them my dreams are extremely vivid and odd. erplexed


----------



## regina07 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey Ladies - checking in after a long absence!  I visited family 2 weeks ago and my cousin, who's a hairdresser, gave me a trim.   She said she trimmed 3" but since I was WHip and now I'm MBL, I know she trimmed closer to 5".  I'm ok with it.

That's 5" last Oct and 4-5" this month so I doubt if HL in 2013 is in the cards for me, probably 2015 and that's if I keep nursing my fragile strands! 

Right now I'm DC'ing with Aubrey organics and will flat iron tomorrow and post pictures.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 8, 2013)

Hitting up Ulta tomorrow... hopefully i'll be able to snag a couple (all ) conditioners ... I'll just tell my parents i'm stalk piling for when i go off to college in august lol yes that sounds good LOL.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 8, 2013)

regina07 said:


> Hey Ladies - checking in after a long absence!  I visited family 2 weeks ago and my cousin, who's a hairdresser, gave me a trim.   She said she trimmed 3" but since I was WHip and now I'm MBL, I know she trimmed closer to 5".  I'm ok with it.
> 
> That's 5" last Oct and 4-5" this month so I doubt if HL in 2013 is in the cards for me, probably 2015 and that's if I keep nursing my fragile strands!
> 
> Right now I'm DC'ing with Aubrey organics and will flat iron tomorrow and post pictures.



Don't give up hope!! You're already at MBL and we still have 1 year and 5 months left until the end of the challenge. You have time to grow back to WHip plus 2-3 more inches, then BAM!! There you are at HL . I'm starting at BSL again, so I have to keep hope alive .
---------------------------------------
I did my entire head in flattwists going straight back for the first time EVER!! I am so excited and proud of myself because I've wanted to do this style for a long time now. They didn't take me forever (~1.5 hours) and they look pretty good . Imma try to keep them in for over a week, but I'm so bad with Psing and not messing with my hair . 
Also, something's going on with my edges because they are the thickest they've ever been in my life! Seriously, my hair is thickening all over but it's not becoming rough or wiry. It's actually shedding more too. Maybe I'm growing in new hair erplexed? I dunno, but right now I like it LOL.


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 8, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Back on my supplement game for the most part then I added vitamin E two days ago. I normally have no recognition of any of my dreams but since taking them my dreams are extremely vivid and odd. erplexed



Aireen which supplements are you taking? I'm also having vivid dreams whenever I take silica


----------



## Aireen (Jul 8, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> @Aireen which supplements are you taking? I'm also having vivid dreams whenever I take silica


Constant:
Biosil (silica)
Fish oil
Spirulina (algae)

Sometimes:
Multi-vitamin

I try to drink a green smoothie 3x/week. AlliCat, added vitamin E but don't know if it will be permanent. This is all for skin care/health.


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 8, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Constant:
> Biosil (silica)
> Fish oil
> Spirulina (algae)
> ...



Nice  I'm sure it will help your hair as well


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 8, 2013)

Think I'm gonna start using a growth aid on the front left exclusively. This side is shorter due to a scissor mishap last year  So once the other front reaches APL will keep trimming both sides until they match.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 9, 2013)

I need hair inspiration! Particularly from naturals that straighten or relaxed heads.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 9, 2013)

Aireen said:


> I need hair inspiration! Particularly from naturals that straighten or relaxed heads.



Here you go! TBL relaxed head swang vid. 

http://youtu.be/JPtSCnHes-c


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 9, 2013)

Aireen, here's a TBL natural that straightens doing a length check.

longhairdontcare2011


----------



## Aireen (Jul 9, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Here you go! TBL relaxed head swang vid.
> 
> http://youtu.be/JPtSCnHes-c


OOoh thanks! I don't think I've heard of her!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 9, 2013)

HL hair

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQf3GKd7-mk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNCoKWJM0Bw
__________________


----------



## ckisland (Jul 9, 2013)

Lucia said:


> HL hair
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQf3GKd7-mk
> 
> ...



Her hair is beautiful!! 

Sidenote: I get so irritated everytime I here someone refer to long hair as being like a white girls. First I'm like, WTH, then secondly, I think that there are so many more Asian and Hispanic women throughout the world who have very long hair than white women. So much so that there's an entire industry that is centered on selling their hair to other people. How can you not get credit for having the most universally beautiful hair when people shell out hundreds and thousands of dollars to have it ?


----------



## Lucia (Jul 10, 2013)

^^ Agreed, Nobody regardless of hair type, race, etc... accidentally has HL healthy hair.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 10, 2013)

Lucia said:


> ^^ Agreed, Nobody regardless of hair type, race, etc... accidentally has HL healthy hair.



If I hadn't met a couple of my friends or subscribed to this one chick on youtube, I could totally agree . There are a handful of unicorns out there how have HL and longer hair simply because they don't cut it. They have super growth rates, and they treat their hair the exact same way at any length. No DC's, special treatments, or protective styles. I hate them! I hate them!!


----------



## miracles11 (Jul 10, 2013)

This is my new goal. I should be able to hit it in 2014, waist length now. Aireen...add me to the list. Thanks


----------



## mayoo (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey ladies, coming at you with some comparison pics today  
The older pics were taken in Decemer 2012 and recent ones were a few days ago (July 2013) 
So there's a 7 months difference


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 10, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Hey ladies, coming at you with some comparison pics today
> The older pics were taken in Decemer 2012 and recent ones were a few days ago (July 2013)
> So there's a 7 months difference



WOW!  Scrolls up to see mayoo reggie!  Great job lady. Your hair is EVERYTHING!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 10, 2013)

Just checking in. After my touch-up last week, I am officially HL. I knew I was by stretching my hair a few weeks ago, but I had to see it after my TU to believe it, lol. Pics in JewellStar Fotki. Aiming for TBL by December 2013. My ends are already touching the crack, just grazing, ( ) so I hope by December a larger bit will be there as my natural layers continue to grow.


----------



## mayoo (Jul 10, 2013)

bebezazueta aww thank-you x


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 10, 2013)

Jewell said:


> Just checking in. After my touch-up last week, I am officially HL. I knew I was by stretching my hair a few weeks ago, but I had to see it after my TU to believe it, lol. Pics in JewellStar Fotki. Aiming for TBL by December 2013. My ends are already touching the crack, just grazing, ( ) so I hope by December a larger bit will be there as my natural layers continue to grow.




CONGRATS Jewell!!!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you, AlliCat! {Hugs}!  This means a lot...don't think my hair has EVER been this long. I would always cut it in the past.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 10, 2013)

I washed today after prepooing overnight with CO, and I lost so much hair. It feels like my shedding, on one side in particular, has almost doubled, but it had been 4 days since my last detangle. I can deal with that, but the breakage I had is totally out of hand . I pulled my hand from my hair and it was covered in broken hairs. I think my little homemade leave-in might be a big cause of this. Why can I make DC's, gel, and even body lotion, but can't make a decent leave-in to save my life?! I'm going back to my conditioner as a leave-in, but I'm also testing out the Aphogee Pro-Vitamin leave-in to see if that'll give me the protein my hair might need during the week.

Jewell  Oh my goodness, your hair is beautiful!! Congrats on reaching HL !


----------



## Lucia (Jul 10, 2013)

mayoo
great progress, your hair is super thick. 

Jewell
congratz on reaching HL, I'll see you there soon.


----------



## LaVgirl (Jul 10, 2013)

Jewell YAY!!!! You did it! Congratulations!

mayoo Great progress!


----------



## marta9227 (Jul 10, 2013)

Jewell said:


> Just checking in. After my touch-up last week, I am officially HL. I knew I was by stretching my hair a few weeks ago, but I had to see it after my TU to believe it, lol. Pics in JewellStar Fotki. Aiming for TBL by December 2013. My ends are already touching the crack, just grazing, ( ) so I hope by December a larger bit will be there as my natural layers continue to grow.



Your hair is so gorgeous it's ridiculous! Good job you grow girl!

Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 11, 2013)

Jewell, congratulations on HL!  I'm  and  from looking at your TU pics.  Great Job!  You need to write a book about growing to booty crack length (BCL), 

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 11, 2013)

mayoo, the density and thickness of your pony in that last pic is !  Simply, beautiful!  Keep up the great work.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 11, 2013)

This hair journey and my emotions are like the weather....all of a sudden, I've decided that I am loving my hair. I'm 11 weeks post and I have a good amount of ng that I love playing in.  And even if I don't make wl by the end of this year I'll be close enough for HL at the end of the following year (I think).  
But really, my hair is getting long enough that I find myself having to pull out hair still attached to my head from my mouth as I'm eating  I have to be mindful of my hair when putting on my bra or any top. I've also closed my hair in the car door and didn't realize until I went to turn my head...trust me that one had me giddy  So today, I truly LOVE my hair


----------



## Aireen (Jul 11, 2013)

Jewell, congratulations on getting to HL! Now this thread has a success story! Going to look at your pics now!

Loving your progress, you always post inspiring pics, mayoo. You reminded me that I usually see most of my progress after 7 months, gonna try to be patient now. 

Nix08, girl, you always say what I've BEEN thinking but didn't really want to type. I think after I get a touch-up, I'll feel like I'm in love with my hair.


----------



## mayoo (Jul 11, 2013)

MileHighDiva 
thank-you x XD


----------



## mayoo (Jul 11, 2013)

Lucia thank-you x


----------



## mayoo (Jul 11, 2013)

Aireen aww that's so nie. Thank-you. i'm impatient with my hair too and sometimes feel like it isn't growing; this is why i take pics at every chance i get so that i can look back to 6 or 7 months before and actually see some progress


----------



## melahnee (Jul 12, 2013)

I love this feeling of my hair fallin down to the middle of my back. I am now a curly APL! yess! I love my hair! it's getting longer and longer and *thicker!* maybe one day i can claim thick hair lmbo


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 12, 2013)

mayoo I had to go see what pics I missed (that everyone was commenting on) and WOW are your hair pics ever a treat!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 12, 2013)

Yikes! I've been so busy but Id thought Id check-in. Still no length check since Dec. I will have an update next month. Hoping for the best.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 12, 2013)

It came to me last night to not cut my hair until my 10th nappiversary . That sounds like a freakishly long time even to me , but that's 4 years and 4 months from now. When I first BC'd, I planned to never cut my hair again, but the LHCF quest for perfect ends ended up getting to me. I like the idea of not cutting my hair. That's where everyone seems to keep their mojo lol, and the idea makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 12, 2013)

ckisland
Lucia
LaVgirl
marta9227
MileHighDiva

Thanks so much ladies! All this attention has me blushing and hiding behind a curtain...I ain't used to this!!  Y'all had me like "whoa" when I saw all these mentions today. I am very happy and I can't wait until we are all hangin' and swangin' at HL-TBL. It really means a lot...I never thought I would have hair this long until in the last year I began to change my thinking and expect it as NJoy often encourages us to do. It's a small feat, growing hair, but it has inspired me to reach for higher goals in other areas of my life.

Lucia YASS HONEY you will see me there!

mayoo Your hair is sooo pretty, lush, thick and just plain ol delicious. I lurv me some thick, voluminous hair! I have that Diana Ross syndrome bad...

MileHighDiva Ya know, I have considered writing a book, or at least a blog, and I'm still entertaining that thought. I think the blog is more my speed right now, then maybe it will transition into enough material for a book of sorts. Maybe I should start compiling my info and stuff... I have thought of doing YT vids too, but right now I have too much going on. Maybe I will do one at my next length check in October and make a YT channel for all things hair, makeup, and beauty. Gotta get a new laptop first though. For some reason, my iPad makes my skin look orangey...

ckisland  I have a similar goal...NO HAIR CUTTING UNTIL 2020 or 2025. That means no large trims or chops, just an S&D once or twice a year, MAYBE a slight 1/8-1/4" dusting if I have too much dryness on the ends as they age. I had the perfect blunt ends syndrome for years and that is why I never grew past MBL, always cutting. But as I looked at other persuasions, "natural," fairy tale, or ends that taper gradually due to not being cut have grown on me. Through much research, experimentation with my own hair, and visual observation, ends that are not blunt CAN be healthy and lush. 

Some people have fragile ends or hair and must regularly trim, but personally, I figure there is no need for me to continually cut my hair if there is no damage present; it's going to grow how it wants regardless (in a "V" shape) or unevenly, and so I would just be cutting off healthy hair by maintaining a trim schedule during the active growing period (when you're trying to get to a new length and not just maintain where you are). It took me YEARS to wake up and realize I was cutting unnecessarily. But better late than never!! 

My hair has not been trimmed in 13 months and when I did have a trim in June 2012 after my virgin relaxer (went from all natural, not heat-trained to texlaxed/mildly relaxed), it was only 1/2" to remove residual SSK's. I have S&D'd on two days since then: in Nov and March. I found 6 more knots in that time and only one single split. I figure that's pretty good for relaxed hair and I will keep protecting my ends religiously and k.i.m. You can do it too, if you like, and if your hair responds positively. 

I really have a goal of terminal time, or as long as my hair will possibly grow...I don't really think it should be called "terminal length." I refuse to believe my hair can only grow to classic length or whatever length and that after that point it will either stop growing completely or fall out.  all hairs on the head and body are in different and varying growth phases. One layer of your hair may enter resting period and another will start growing again. That's why I can't wrap my brain around this "terminal length" terminology. It is more accurately termed, "terminal time" since hairs grow for so long and then rest or shed. 

Just my scientific and analytical 2 cents about it.

ETA: I decided I would not cut until at least 2020 a few months ago out of curiosity to see how long my hair will get in 7 years being uncut. It makes me feel good inside too...my grandma always told me to never cut my hair. Who knows how long it would be had I listened...hers is TBL, a flowing rainfall of silver 2a/2b strands, and she is 70. She uses regular commercial products and has psoriasis, but we are the only 2 in the family on both sides with hair this long. I hope my mom and sisters will grow theirs out. I LOVE to see my sisters with long hair. With our beautiful skin tones and myriad of lush textures, it is striking to see long hair on a Black woman. To me it is, anyway.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 12, 2013)

Jewell , After I posted, I was a little worried that I sounded like a crazy lady . I'm glad you feel where I'm coming from. For now, I've decided that no scissors are touching my head, so I'm going to have to be hyper vigilant with preserving my ends and avoiding mats or I'm going to be screwed . You mentioned that you couldn't get past MBL for the longest. That's the same problem I've had for the past 2+ years. I want to let my hair grow however long it can, and I can't do that if I keep cuttin' it off.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 12, 2013)

My friend says I can't buy conditioner anymore. I have a problem LOL.


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 12, 2013)

Aireen said:


> My friend says I can't buy conditioner anymore. I have a problem LOL.



Lol my dad said this to me. One day he made the mistake of asking me "how many conditioners do you need?!"  well dad, there's a protein conditioner, moisturizing conditioner, deep conditioner, leave-in conditioner, co-wash conditioner and on and on


----------



## Aireen (Jul 12, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> Lol my dad said this to me. One day he made the mistake of asking me "how many conditioners do you need?!"  well dad, there's a protein conditioner, moisturizing conditioner, deep conditioner, leave-in conditioner, co-wash conditioner and on and on


Same thing my mum and friend said to me. No way in hell my dad is gonna find out about my PJism.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 12, 2013)

Lucia omg your siggy girl!!!

Sorry, I've been only spying on yall from my phone so I've been missing A LOT of things lol


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is a pic of my hair straightened


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 12, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> Here is a pic of my hair straightened
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217169




@ kind heart beautiful!!! What's your regimen?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 12, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> Here is a pic of my hair straightened



*staring, drools and drowns in own puddle*


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 12, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> Here is a pic of my hair straightened



Huh?! Where you been hiding all that hair!  Don't hide divide!  LOL!  Beautiful hair lady!


----------



## ckisland (Jul 12, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> Here is a pic of my hair straightened
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217169




Beautiful hair!! 

Ladies, thank you for letting me hang out with you unicorns . It inspires me to stay on my game .


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 12, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> @ kind heart beautiful!!! What's your regimen?



Thank you !! 

My regimen is quite flexible and simple . 
I wash my hair every 4-5 days with a sulfate free shampoo ,condition for 30 min without heat ,towel dry ,apply a leave in (Claudie satin moisturizer or Kbb ambrosia) and
Air dry ,once my hair is 70% dry i apply a butter (currently using Afroveda SheAmla) .
I use heat maybe 4-5 times a year . 
I bun daily by rolling my hair and securing it with a soft large scrunchi.
It took years to get to this lenght but i m so glad i
m finally able to see visible results.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 12, 2013)

Maybe i should join...

.....hmmmmm...


----------



## Lucia (Jul 12, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 

Long time no see, yeah the siggy is my inspiration I will be swinging that hair  
miss u on here girly


----------



## Lucia (Jul 12, 2013)

Kindheart

you're pretty much a skip away from TL, beautiful hair, congrats you've done very well


----------



## Aireen (Jul 12, 2013)

I know I'm not natural but this Aunt Jackie's In Control Moisturizing & Softening Conditioner smells goooooood.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm relaxing my hair today, but I'm doing a roller set.  Here is my last flat ironed hair picture (about 2 weeks ago).  I have a very long way to go before I get to Hip Length, but I'm sticking it out until Dec. 31, 2014.  I was doing roller sets for a while there in 2012 and I think it ended up causing more breakage than I realized.  I went without heat for the majority of this stretch and it's looking good so far.  I'm 13 weeks post relaxer in this picture.  And I plan to continue avoiding heat for the rest of the year.  I think that will help to maximize my retention and get me to where I really want to be. 

Happy Hair Growing, ladies!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 13, 2013)

Oops, double post  (mods please delete)


----------



## Jewell (Jul 13, 2013)

ckisland

I had to do a mental double take when I came up with that 2020/2025 idea. I really was thinking I was crazy for try a go that long considering how often I have cut my hair in the past and the fact that I used to be an avid trimmer. I felt like it was a crazy goal the first time I thought of it, but as time has gone on, it seems very attainable. I have not had any desire to cut or trim in a long time (over a year) so I hope it stays that way!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 13, 2013)

Kindheart

Thank you for sharing your lovely hair with us! It is very pretty indeed!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jul 13, 2013)

As posted in the MBL and BSL threads

I didn't wash my hair last week but, I co-washed 3 times during the last week. I am going to wash my hair on Sunday, I'll clarify as I'm planning on trying a new conditioner. I'm currently 17 and a half weeks post and my next touch up is scheduled for the 27th in 2 weeks time. I'm looking forward to my TU, I have so much NG it is crazy, people have been asking me if my hair is natural . I've been using olive butter on my ends and I'm loving it, it's been keeping them nice and soft, I'm really hoping that I won't need to get too much trimmed off, I dusted twice last month , my ends seem okay at the moment though.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 13, 2013)

My mom hates when I stretch my relaxer. Lol Probably because she is the one that has to do my touch ups.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm adding BJCO to my routine, and I need to stick with some kinda schedule since I forget to use it sometimes. Initially, I planned to use it for doing an all over scalp massage, but with how thick my roots currently are, I think that might be asking for trouble . Of course after years of wondering about BJCO, I finally buy it when my hair and edges are the thickest I've ever seen them . I paid 7.50 for this dang bottle, so I'm definitely going to use it! I think I'll do scalp massages 4x a week. Three will be with BJCO focusing on my edges, nape and above my ears, and 1x a week with CO when I do my prepoo/DC. And I also need to remember to rub some on my eyebrows.


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I'm going to drop out of this challenge. It no longer makes sense to me to try for more length when I'm struggling with the length I have. I made it to my long time goal length (WL) and I think I'm just gonna rest here or maybe cut back to MBL.

I'm dealing with breakage at the nape, diminished volume, and split ends. I'd post a pic of my flat iron and length check but I'm so unhappy I dunno.

I'll still be a cheerleader for y'all though.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 14, 2013)

Lucia said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235
> 
> Long time no see, yeah the siggy is my inspiration I will be swinging that hair
> miss u on here girly



I miss being in here too lol.  Its the only place I felt I truly belonged.  Well here and the TWA thread I was kicked out of lol 

That hair and waist is my goal 

I've totally changed my life style and eating style.  Eating fresh fruits, veggies and beans, drinking butt loads of water and working  out daily.  I attribute that change in my most recent growth spurt. 

Cant wait to be back in this game though.  I'll be stalking yall till I catch up to the scissor happy ones >insert evil laugh here<


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 14, 2013)

cocosweet said:


> I think I'm going to drop out of this challenge. It no longer makes sense to me to try for more length when I'm struggling with the length I have. I made it to my long time goal length (WL) and I think I'm just gonna rest here or maybe cut back to MBL.
> 
> I'm dealing with breakage at the nape, diminished volume, and split ends. I'd post a pic of my flat iron and length check but I'm so unhappy I dunno.
> 
> I'll still be a cheerleader for y'all though.



cocosweet
Do you wear your hair out daily?


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 14, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @cocosweet
> Do you wear your hair out daily?


pre_medicalrulz
No. It's usually in some kind of bun or if twists if I feel like doing them. Right now, it's in a low bun. My hair seems so delicate these days. I did gain a few inches on the sides and in the front. The nape has been busted since late last year.

I don't know if it's aging or stress or diet that's doing it. Too many possibilities and I'm just ready to say *** it all.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 14, 2013)

cocosweet said:


> No. It's usually in some kind of bun or if twists if I feel like doing them. Right now, it's in a low bun.



ahhh gotcha


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 14, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I miss being in here too lol.  Its the only place I felt I truly belonged.  Well here and the TWA thread I was kicked out of lol
> 
> That hair and waist is my goal
> 
> ...



Mz.MoMo5235 Hey welcome back!  Are you still living in India? I saw your post in the TWA thread and how they gave you the boot  your hair is shoulder length so you'll be here in this thread for a while LOL  

I haven't cut my hair since last November. I'm trying to hold off on cutting so I can finally reach tail bone. Jeesh I've been trying to achieve this goal for years and can't seem to reach it.  Of course its the scissors, but if I have split ends I can't hold on to this hair.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 14, 2013)

BostonMaria nope back in good ol'merica thank God lol.  Though I do miss the food lol

And yes, I got the boot from TWA and SL!  They made me join the apl ladies!!! Just leaving me all homeless and what not! lol

I will admit I had a nice little growth spurt though.  I think it was the changes in my life style that did it.  I started to eat cleaner, drink more water and exercise since I have to lose weight if I want to avoid knee surgery =/ 

So I guess right now I'm sl'ish and of course it doesnt feel that way to me, but I guess it must be true lol. So I joined the apl challenge and just to make sure I dont get kicked out of any where else I also joined bsl...   No way I can pass bsl this year so that will prevent me from becoming challenge homeless again lol


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 14, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> BostonMaria nope back in good ol'merica thank God lol.  Though I do miss the food lol
> 
> And yes, I got the boot from TWA and SL!  They made me join the apl ladies!!! Just leaving me all homeless and what not! lol
> 
> ...



You po' thang 

I saw the picture you just posted to your album. Your short hair looks so cute!  Are you wearing it mostly curly like that? I like it.  

BTW you shaved your hair off for a friend that has cancer. How is she doing?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 14, 2013)

She's actually in the er right now as we speak.  I havent gotten any updates other than that.  she was first doing well and then some of her nodes came back positive for cancer so she had to start chemo again so I'm assuming she in the er because shes not feeling very well right now. It takes such a toll on her but she is so strong.  She's an amazing person.  With everything going on she continues to stay positive and pray and be thankful for everything she has.  She inspires me daily.

That was just my defiance fro.  I actually usually just wear my hair in a pony but someone made a comment about my hair not being work appropriate so I went in the next day with my hair as big as possible lol and dared someone to say something to me.  But of course they didnt.  That pic was back in apr, the fro has a mind of its own now that its even bigger lol


----------



## mayoo (Jul 15, 2013)

Twisted up for the next few weeks


----------



## melahnee (Jul 15, 2013)

maaaannnn I want my hair as long as/longer than these weaves I've been seeing a lot these days...I swear longhairdontcare is really "IN" right now..like more than ever. The longer the better 
the difference between them and us is that we've got the real sh!t  I'm soo glad we have hair that looks so much better than indian hair and white girl hair when we take good care of it...  thick and volumized...naturally  my fine hair might even be considered thick for a white girl


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 15, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Twisted up for the next few weeks



Ohhhh that is so lovely!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 16, 2013)

Bump!!!!! I will not let y'all die on me!

Im waking up an hour early to do my hair on my bday tmr for work. At least that's the plan. Lol I think. I will even wear some sexy heels. OooOo la la! Cause a sista loves her some flats!


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 16, 2013)

I bought my first wig today. Yunessa by Model Model. On sale at the bss for $15. If I really like it, I'll pick up a few more. I'm gonna wig my way through hair rehab.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 17, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> Thank you !!
> 
> My regimen is quite flexible and simple .
> I wash my hair every 4-5 days with a sulfate free shampoo ,condition for 30 min without heat ,towel dry ,apply a leave in (Claudie satin moisturizer or Kbb ambrosia) and
> ...



when you say yrs Kindheart how many? 

SmilingElephant yes join right along with me. I am 5 yrs just about into my journey and I have seen these youngsters pass me by lol but I am alright about it.


----------



## mayoo (Jul 17, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ohhhh that is so lovely!!!


 
thank-you x


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 17, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Bump!!!!! I will not let y'all die on me!
> 
> Im waking up an hour early to do my hair on my bday tmr for work. At least that's the plan. Lol I think. I will even wear some sexy heels. OooOo la la! Cause a sista loves her some flats!



I woke up an hour early as planned, took out one mini plait...plaited that 1 mini plait back up & went right back in the bed. I'm not about that life!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 17, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I woke up an hour early as planned, took out one mini plait...plaited that 1 mini plait back up & went right back in the bed. I'm not about that life!!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  LOL!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 17, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  LOL!



Thank you my hair sister!!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 17, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz Happy Birthday Lovely Lady


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 17, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> pre_medicalrulz Happy Birthday Lovely Lady



Aww thank you my friend!


----------



## LaVgirl (Jul 17, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz Happy Birthday, lady!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 17, 2013)

LaVgirl said:


> pre_medicalrulz Happy Birthday, lady!!!



Thank you doll!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 17, 2013)

Happy B-Day, pre_medicalrulz!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 17, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Happy B-Day, pre_medicalrulz!



Awww I'm feeling the looooove in this thread! Thank you!


----------



## ckisland (Jul 17, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz , Happy Birthday  !!! And I totally understand not being about that life !


----------



## ckisland (Jul 17, 2013)

Am I going to attempt to try bunning again? Am I? Let me go work on my goal tree .


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 17, 2013)

@pre_medicalrulz


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 17, 2013)

Happy birthday pre_medicalrulz


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 17, 2013)

ckisland said:


> pre_medicalrulz , Happy Birthday  !!! And I totally understand not being about that life !






cocosweet said:


> @pre_medicalrulz





AlliCat said:


> Happy birthday pre_medicalrulz



Thank you ladies!! Sheesh, I got more love on a blog site than I did with my own family!  I ain't mad either!


----------



## cherishlove (Jul 17, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I woke up an hour early as planned, took out one mini plait...plaited that 1 mini plait back up & went right back in the bed. I'm not about that life!!



Happy birthday!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 17, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Happy birthday!!



Thank you missy!!


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 17, 2013)

:birthday2

Happy Birthday pre_medicalrulz


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 18, 2013)

LovingLady said:


> :birthday2
> 
> Happy Birthday pre_medicalrulz



Thank you my Florida friend!

Ladies I triiiied it today! (in my Tamar voice). I snatched my wig off & went to work in my celie box plaits. Lol!! Those same plaits Ive been too lazy to redo for a month now. I hope i dont scare nobody at work. Lol!!!


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 18, 2013)

Even though I  flat ironed three days ago,and dusted it some of my ends were still  scraggly and knotting up so I dusted again today. Turns out what I  thought was shedding has been breakage.  

I'm kind of relieved because that means my hair is not thinning. Some of  my strands grew a few inches though. My hair loves to play zero sum  games with me and I _have_ been kind of lazy with it the last few  months. That said the situation isn't as bad as I originally thought,  but it demands attention.

So it's back to my growth aids. I still have a lot because I haven't  been using them this year. And I'm going to try wigging it for awhile.  This could be the start of a new thing for me. It will be like going to  the salon but with less time and expense invested. 
 		  		 		 			  			 				 					Attached Thumbnails 					 					 

 

 

 
I cut and pasted this from the WL 2013 thread because I wasn't about to type all this again.

So I've changed my mind about quitting the challenge. What I'll do is hold at WL and give the broken and just plain shorter strands some time to catch up. If I'm diligent with the growth aids and quit being a slacker, I should have the battle won by the end of this year.

Then in Spring 2014, I'll start to pursue HL.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 18, 2013)

Happy belated birthday, pre_medicalrulz! Sorry I missed it!


----------



## ckisland (Jul 18, 2013)

cocosweet , I've been having a good bit of breakage too, but I did a length check today and apparently it's not having an obvious effect on my retention. I'm glad you're staying with the challenge because you don't have far at all to go to get to HL  . 

Like I said, I did a length check today because I randomly pulled a chunk of hair in the front, and it was a bit longer that I expected. I'm guessing that I've gained 1-1.5 inches in the back, and I'm only 1.5 in from being MBL again . 
For wash day, I cowashed, detangled, and applied condish like I was going to do a wash n'go (which I was planning to do initially). Out of the shower, I changed my mind last minute, and applied a bunch of oil then pomade to my ends. I added gel to the top and edges, and brushed my hair back into 2 low ponytails using rubberbands. I tied on a scarf and let it dry like that for 2 hours. Now my hair's in a bun, and I'm hoping that letting my ends dry some and curl up before tucking them away will keep them safe in my bun. 
I want to take my bun down in 3-4 days, and I'm excited to see if my ends are in better shape. And if so, I'm going to be bunning again .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 18, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Happy belated birthday, pre_medicalrulz! Sorry I missed it!



Thanks hun!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 18, 2013)

*UPDATE*: I relaxed my hair at 11 weeks. Summer was making my new growth get to that unmanageable point so I threw in the towel. Wasn't about to fight with my hair to lose, especially in this weather.  Currently I'm MBL and I'm 1.5"-2" from WL. 

I REALLY WANT TO STRETCH! I keep talking about going back to doing my hair every 4 months and trying to push for 5-6 months but something always comes up or prevents me from making a true attempt. I see a lot of progress when stretching for at least 4 months. Stretching any sooner than 3 is a bit too soon for me but then again, I had an under-processed area that was hard to deal with so I don't regret going 1 week shy of 3 months; I think my stylist was able to correct it.  Going to focus a lot of protein in that area, it was pretty much my hairline so even better.

Good news! So before my mother was saying my sides were looking thin and it kind of bothered me but instead of obsessing like I usually do, I decided I would check it out when I relax and proceed to either leave it or trim it. Well turns out, it was just my hairline growing out which is great because as a young kid, my hairline was always short. Now my hairline is progressing and gaining length like the rest of my hair. I trimmed it a bit so that my sides would be shaped better and looking forward to continued progress. Hopefully my nape mocks that same retention. 

Hair anorexia is still around. I'll probably thinking my hair is SL until it gets to TBL. Yay me. 

*EDIT*: MIGHT post pics later.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 18, 2013)

Aireen, congrats on your hairline growth spurt and retention!  Please bless us with some pictures?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Aireen (Jul 18, 2013)

*The Good*:
- Progressing towards WL with little effort, feeling good about my regimen being so simple
- My hair seems to have good balance between protein and moisture
- Minimal breakage
- Found some good moisturizing conditioners to use during wash days
- Now able to tame my seborrheic dermatitis! No burning during relaxer day

*The Bad*:
- I'm always saying I will stretch and never do
- Haven't been consist with vitamins

*The Ugly*:
- Still leaving my hair to get tangled sometimes, not as much as before but it does cause extra breakage
- Washing my hair last minute causes unnecessary breakage 
- I'm way too much of a PJ. I don't need this many products. I have to start pre-pooing (which I hate and don't need to do) to use them up

*BONUS* *The So-So*:
- Need to figure out how often I'm going to trim. I kind of want to every other relaxer but at the same time, I don't want to cause more damage because splits and damage can be hard to detect


----------



## Aireen (Jul 18, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Aireen, congrats on your hairline growth spurt and retention!  Please bless us with some pictures?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


Awwww, MileHighDiva! Okay I'll post some next wash day so in about 4-5 days.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 18, 2013)

Aireen said:


> *BONUS* The So-So:
> - Need to figure out how often I'm going to trim. I kind of want to every other relaxer but at the same time, I don't want to cause more damage because splits and damage can be hard to detect



If your ends are generally healthy, you can probably get away with dusting 1/8-1/2" one TU.  Then trim the following one.  By alternating, your not sacrificing healthy ends for length.  Also, your not getting rid of healthy hair/length in the name of trimming.

 If you protective style a lot the dusting will be 1/8-1/4".  If not, probably closer to 1/2".

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm still in the challenge ladies! I switched my protective style from cornrows to minibraids so I'm able to see the condition of my hair and take care of it a lot better. For the first set of minibraids that I had, I was able to see my ends and I did the search and destroy method of trimming. For some reason on the left side of my hair in the front, I had the most split ends there. When I finished trimming I ended up with one side about 1 inch longer than the other. I said that I wasn't going to cut it even and I would just let it grow out more and then cut it....

But when I got to my 2nd set of mini braids seeing that longer side was making me sad because I wanted all of it to be that length! lol. It looked asymmetrical when I put all of my hair back and that was not cute!  So I just went ahead and trimmed it so now my hair is even on both sides and looks good when I wear it down. 

I haven't done a length check yet but I believe that I'm still MBL. I had hoped to be waist length by now but that's okay. I hope that I can hit the waist length milestone by the end of this year. That will give me one full year to get to hip length. I'm definitely going to need it.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 19, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> If your ends are generally healthy, you can probably get away with dusting 1/8-1/2" one TU.  Then trim the following one.  By alternating, your not sacrificing healthy ends for length.  Also, your not getting rid of healthy hair/length in the name of trimming.
> 
> If you protective style a lot the dusting will be 1/8-1/4".  If not, probably closer to 1/2".
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


Oh I probably should've said dust lol. I dust about 1/8-1/4"/3-4 months and don't protective style. Yeah... I guess I'll keep doing what I'm doing and forget about skipping.


----------



## melahnee (Jul 19, 2013)

I gave myself a trim today. I had thin ends, lots of splits and ssk's. Still have a few left but I am going to give myself another month and a half or so. I believe this was also part of the cause of my shedding problem.

Question: Do you all believe in "lead hairs"?

I'm kind of sad about losing some length, but it feels and looks really healthy plus it will grow back better. I just hope it comes back quick lol. hhj!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 19, 2013)

melahnee

I'm on the Chicoro "Lead Hair" and "Goal Point Trimming" train!  I'll see what happens.  I'm praying for results similar to my fine haired idol Chicoro!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 19, 2013)

Quick check in!
Took my braids out thursday afternoon. Clarified and DC'd overnight. Rinsed friday morning moisturized with AG Fast Food Leave in (totally yummy!) and sealed with coconut oil and bantu knotted. Right before bed undid the knots and resealed(is that even a thing?) with shea butter re-twisted and now off to bed!
the picture i took for instagram lol ->


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 19, 2013)

Happy late birthday pre_medicalrulz

ManiiSweetheart  I'm finna snatch your hair and make me a wig!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 20, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Happy late birthday pre_medicalrulz
> 
> ManiiSweetheart  I'm finna snatch your hair and make me a wig!!! I love it!!!!



Awww thank you Mo!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 20, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Quick check in!
> Took my braids out thursday afternoon. Clarified and DC'd overnight. Rinsed friday morning moisturized with AG Fast Food Leave in (totally yummy!) and sealed with coconut oil and bantu knotted. Right before bed undid the knots and resealed(is that even a thing?) with shea butter re-twisted and now off to bed!
> the picture i took for instagram lol ->



Oh yeaaaa! That is my kind of braidout! Delicious!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 20, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ManiiSweetheart  I'm finna snatch your hair and make me a wig!!! I love it!!!!



I get that a lot actually 



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oh yeaaaa! That is my kind of braidout! Delicious!!



Thanks! it was too fabulous to not snap a couple pics!


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 20, 2013)

Wearing my wig now. The clips at the top hurt and I think they have the potential to pull my hair out. I'm camouflaging that area with a scarf.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 20, 2013)

cocosweet said:


> Wearing my wig now. The clips at the top hurt and I think they have the potential to pull my hair out. I'm camouflaging that area with a scarf.



Maybe clips are too tight?


----------



## TraciChanel (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

Aireen, I'm motivated to want to join this challenge. I think I can make it by December 2014   Here are my details:

Current length + hair type: BSL, natural 4a
-Regimen: summer WNG's, wet bunning and other protective styles. CW daily, sulphur on my scalp 1x a week, M&S every morning and night, DC 1x a week. 
- Exact goal length: hip length/TBL
- Goal date: 12/31/14
- Plans: No heat for the rest of 2013. 
- Maintenance once goal is achieved: once my goal is achieved, I'll probably lay off the sulphur b/c it's stinky  But I will keep the same regimen I have now to maintain my length.

I'll post pics in December for the next reveal.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 20, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart , you are absolutely too cute . The hair is amazing and I love the Betty Bop shirt .

Why is it that everytime I purposely plan to bun for a few days, my buns turn out so raggedy? I get that alien head going plus the front and back quickly become frizzy and sloppy . I'm not a "every hair in place" kind of person. I prefer the look of messy buns actually. But my buns don't look cutesy messy. They look matronly and like I don't give a crap! Yet if I was wearing a style and I bun it when it gets old, then my buns are lovely. WTH!! School starts Aug. 14th, and I'm trying to reach my length goals while looking cute. I don't need to look like somebody's mama when I'm trying to hook me a guy .


----------



## Lucia (Jul 20, 2013)

melahnee
Yes I subscribe to Chicoro's lead hair method, it works period. She told me about this before her book and it helped alot.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 20, 2013)

Lucia What did she tell you?  I dont really know anything about this whole "lead hair" thing. I always thought it was about not cutting the hairs that grow a little faster than the rest of your hair and allowing your hair to catch up to the leads


----------



## Lucia (Jul 20, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 

yes that's basically what she told me, don't cut the hairs that grow out first, just let the shorter hairs catch up to the longer "lead hairs"


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ok lol I got worried I missed something.

Its a good idea, especially for those who do not wear their hair straight.  But I know it can be problematic for those who must have blunt ends.  That's one of my issues.  Thats why when my hair is longer I try to only do length checks 3x a year.  I often went from whip to wl because I felt my ends were thin when there was nothing wrong with them lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 23, 2013)

3 weeks & counting til my next relaxer. Cant wait to see if i made good or mediocre progress in the last 8 months.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 23, 2013)

Washing my hair today, using a protein treatment to replace the lost protein and will be doing that for the next couple of washes.


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 24, 2013)

My cornrows are getting loose (from growth hopefully). Excited to reveal this Fall b/c it will be a reveal to myself too. Haven't flat ironed in a couple months with no desire to do so any time soon. Also I notice more new growth on my short side


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 24, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> My cornrows are getting loose (from growth hopefully). Excited to reveal this Fall b/c it will be a reveal to myself too. Haven't flat ironed in a couple months with no desire to do so any time soon. Also I notice more new growth on my short side



Me too! I have not seen my length in almost 8 months.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 25, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Ok lol I got worried I missed something.
> 
> Its a good idea, especially for those who do not wear their hair straight.  But I know it can be problematic for those who must have blunt ends.  That's one of my issues.  Thats why when my hair is longer I try to only do length checks 3x a year.  I often went from whip to wl because I felt my ends were thin when there was nothing wrong with them lol



People who want blunt ends have to choose you can't keep blunt ends and grow out your hair it's more of a length maintenance thing having even blnt u shaped ends.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 25, 2013)

More inspiration 

1ballerina  @CL 

http://youtu.be/lAb5qzxX60U


----------



## Aireen (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay, here is a 2-in-1 picture of my hair after my most recent relaxer. It's around BSL/MBL, 2" until WL. I'm thinking I'll get there by the end of 2013, hopefully I can _finally_ stretch my relaxer for that long.  

I was looking at my progress pictures and the look of my hair has improved soooooo much!  I'm happy!~


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 25, 2013)

Aireen Nice pics! Your hair looks lush and thick, and those ends


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 25, 2013)

Very inspiring Aireen


----------



## ckisland (Jul 25, 2013)

Lucia said:


> More inspiration
> 
> 1ballerina  @CL
> 
> http://youtu.be/lAb5qzxX60U



I absolutely love 1ballerina! Her 3 braid method for maintaining her hair at night changed my life!! She inspired my little PSing spurt early last year, and her routine helped me get back to MBL. Thank you for posting this. This is going to be my regimen when school starts  .


----------



## Aireen (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks AlliCat and Nix08!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jul 25, 2013)

Great progress Aireen your hair is looking beautiful and healthy, keep up the good work


----------



## ckisland (Jul 25, 2013)

Aireen ,  your ends are so perfect !! Congrats on making MBL!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks @Angel of the North and @ckisland! That means a lot, I'm really happy with my hair's appearance this year.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 26, 2013)

Lucia said:


> People who want blunt ends have to choose you can't keep blunt ends and grow out your hair it's more of a length maintenance thing having even blnt u shaped ends.



I just found more confirmation and inspiration on not "cutting" hair 
cut=2 inches or more trim/dustin s&d less than 2 inches what is cut looks like dust

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R6q0rSha6o


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 26, 2013)

Lucia said:


> I just found more confirmation and inspiration on not "cutting" hair
> cut=2 inches or more trim/dustin s&d less than 2 inches what is cut looks like dust
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R6q0rSha6o



I'm agree with this quite a bit.  I barely cute my hair and when I do and inspect the cut part I always end up mad at my self. 

My hair has not been cut or trimmed since I shaved it off


----------



## Lucia (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yww-hr1rdb8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G8Po7LHlaA


----------



## Lucia (Jul 26, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm agree with this quite a bit.  I barely cute my hair and when I do and inspect the cut part I always end up mad at my self.
> 
> My hair has not been cut or trimmed since I shaved it off



Mz.MoMo5235

Yes and you're retaining like crazy.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 26, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I absolutely love 1ballerina! Her 3 braid method for maintaining her hair at night changed my life!! She inspired my little PSing spurt early last year, and her routine helped me get back to MBL. Thank you for posting this. This is going to be my regimen when school starts  .



ckisland, please post the video.  TIA


----------



## kurlllz (Jul 26, 2013)

I realized I missed the check-in date but I'm sure its b/c length stopped being a goal for a moment. I decided to cut about 2.5 inches of scraggly, straight ends. However, my hair seems to be curling much more now and am ready to continue this length journey. I'll try to post a length picture soon.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 26, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> ckisland, please post the video.  TIA



http://youtu.be/RxLTz0jiOWw

I kept searching for this video because I didn't realize that her hair was that short when I first found her . Her hair has grown so much in the past 2 years. What have I been doing with my life  ?! What she does is literally put her hair in 3 braids, but it was the factor in my hair ending up overly stretched, not stretched enough, or getting tangled when I wear twist/braidouts. I was also handling my hair super gently like she does, and I saved so much hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 26, 2013)

ckisland, is Blensblend Natual, or does she just make the silk sleep caps for them.

Are you saying the three braids over stretched your hair?  You need to use a heavy oil or butter on your ends every couple of days to prevent SSKs with braid outs.  I can't speak for twist outs.  I did a flat twist out a few months ago and it was SSK city.  I can only imagine a WNG being an absolute SSK and tangle nightmare.  I keep my hair stretched via braid outs and curlformer sets.  In fact, when I use curlformers my hair looks like it's relaxed.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 27, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> ckisland, is Blensblend Natual, or does she just make the silk sleep caps for them.
> 
> Are you saying the three braids over stretched your hair?  You need to use a heavy oil or butter on your ends every couple of days to prevent SSKs with braid outs.  I can't speak for twist outs.  I did a flat twist out a few months ago and it was SSK city.  I can only imagine a WNG being an absolute SSK and tangle nightmare.  I keep my hair stretched via braid outs and curlformer sets.  In fact, when I use curlformers my hair looks like it's relaxed.



Oh I don't know anything about her silk caps or product lines. I only pay attention to her straight up hair videos . 
I was saying that the 3 braids _prevent_ my hair from getting overly stretched . For me braidouts and twistouts cause more knots than wash n'gos, so doing the 3 braids lets me maintain those styles (I absolutely cannot retwist my hair without getting crazy knots). Doing 3 braids on a wash n'go also gave me the length I wanted while keeping the definition, as long as I had used gel. I stay away from butters because my hair seems to hate them straight up, and shea butter is the absoulte worse! 1ballerina is the only routine I can do almost exactly as long as I don't use shea butter.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 27, 2013)

^^Can I recommend Oyin Handmade Whipped Pudding or, SD Creme de la Silk.  You can also buy Oyin products on Curlmart.  You want something that will keep your ends from gettin' all intimate and lovin' on each other to the point of SSK's and tangles.  If they're weighed down a lil' they can't and stuck together via oil or heavy cream based LI, pudding or pomade, they can't start getting all affectionate with each other, 

I'm trying to think of things on the ground and I'm drawing a blank right now.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 27, 2013)

^ I loved Oyin's burnt sugar pomade , but hated the Whipped Pudding and I had mixed feelings about the Hair Dew. Also I'm not about that expensive natural hair product life anymore . The only buttery product my hair seems to like is Cantu Shea Butter , and Crisco gives me the best twist/braidouts . I'm know what products my hair likes, so that's fine. The particular thing about my hair is that my ends need to either be curly or nearly completely straight. Braidouts and Twistouts (especially) leave my hair in a not curly enough, no straight enough situation and that's why they can be a problem. But the doing the 3 braids keeps my hair just curly enough at the ends that I'm good .

I wore my braids down today, and I really like it. They're still cute!


----------



## sharifeh (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi ladies, due to a breakage setback I had to do a lot of cutting in 2013  I'm cutting gradually until the breakage evens out with my hair 
I'm gonna stay in this thread though, I like it. I'm learning from you ladies.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 29, 2013)

After my long DC session, it looks as if i have a lil retention after almost 8 months. I do expect to see more by the time i do my relaxer though. I expect a full 4 inches!! *insert angry face* lol


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 29, 2013)

I got weave checked this weekend and let me tell you how it renewed my spirit where my hair is concerned


----------



## ilong (Jul 29, 2013)

Nix08 - which I could have been there to see your face? 
Did you snap and roll? (your heard).

Oh I live for the moment!!!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jul 29, 2013)

AS posted in MBL and BSL threads:

Okay ladies I got my TU done on Saturday as planned, the good news was My hair had grown, the bad news was I still had to take an inch off despite dusting in between. My stylist did say she felt I was doing all the right things and that it was paying off 

I think I had a mini setback caused by using the Bee Mine luscious on my ends, it really dried them out although it was great for my NG, I will NEVER use it on my ends again but will continue to use it on my NG when I'm deep into a stretch.

I'm so sick of having to cut my progress off erplexed, I'm hoping for better results next time round.

As promised here's my LC pics, these pics were taken a couple of hours ago (2.5 days after my TU) I've had my hair in a ponytail for the last 2 days so it is not sitting flat but I have no intentions of using straighteners for the LC. I expect to be BSL when I get my next TU in December.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 29, 2013)

Loving the use of Roux on my hair, using it for my next wash which will probably be in a couple days.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 30, 2013)

What are you ladies using to keep your hair moisturized while in celie plait? The gym dries my hair out quickly & i dont want to redo a thousand mini celies to moisturize my roots. Thinking of doing a homemade spritz but need some suggestions.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 30, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> What are you ladies using to keep your hair moisturized while in celie plait? The gym dries my hair out quickly & i dont want to redo a thousand mini celies to moisturize my roots. Thinking of doing a homemade spritz but need some suggestions.



For my braids I've been spritzing the ends (the last inch is loose) with Aphogee Pro-Vitamin leave in until their saturated, then I smooth on a tiny bit of conditioner (Garnier or Giovanni) and seal with oil. I don't think that I would really use the Aphogee on my loose hair, but my braids seem to really like it. But my hair loves protein so that works.

I think I'll be taking my braids down today. It's been 8 days (yay!!) but I miss my hair .


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 30, 2013)

Angel of the North your hair is looking good


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 30, 2013)

ckisland said:


> For my braids I've been spritzing the ends (the last inch is loose) with Aphogee Pro-Vitamin leave in until their saturated, then I smooth on a tiny bit of conditioner (Garnier or Giovanni) and seal with oil. I don't think that I would really use the Aphogee on my loose hair, but my braids seem to really like it. But my hair loves protein so that works.
> 
> I think I'll be taking my braids down today. It's been 8 days (yay!!) but I miss my hair .



I was just eyeing my aphogee leave in. Maybe i will give that a shot.


----------



## melahnee (Jul 30, 2013)

random paragraphs I just feel like typing out.
my hair has been in weave for like two weeks now and I miss it.
I always say this but i am just sooo anxious to reach a really long length. I'm totally over this "kinda long" state. My white friend who has always had longer hair than me is currently competing with me with hair length though which makes me feel good cause I know mine will be longer soon 

It was my bf's sister's birthday and her and her friends all stopped by before going out. Her friends were all in perfect weaves and all perfectly dressed up. Of course, I was getting ready to sleep and my hair looked like sh!t lol. I was like man my hair looks better than that weave when it's not in this weave. I'm not even gonna lie, I was hatin'. I wish it weren't hard/such a process to grow out hair.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jul 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Angel of the North your hair is looking good



Nix08 Thank you


----------



## Aireen (Aug 1, 2013)

Can't wait for the end of the year. Crunch time. Hope to see tons of progress. These months went by fast.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 1, 2013)

^^^^ yup! Hope everyone get those last 2 1/2 inches in.


----------



## Aireen (Aug 1, 2013)

Washing my hair today. Ahhhh... I love conditioning my hair. <3


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh no. Im getting that eery feeling that HL may not be enough hair. YIKES!


----------



## melahnee (Aug 1, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oh no. Im getting that eery feeling that HL may not be enough hair. YIKES!



girl I'm not even near your level and I have that feeling too. classic length


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 2, 2013)

I believe i may already be WL...but im waiting until between October and December to straighten again.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 2, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oh no. Im getting that eery feeling that HL may not be enough hair. YIKES!





melahnee said:


> girl I'm not even near your level and I have that feeling too. classic length



I second this. I'm not even back to MBL, and I know that classic would be IT!! HL is so beautiful, but I've seen too many CL ladies now .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 2, 2013)

Realistically, how manageable is HL hair for black women? Lol I cry washing my hair at WL.  i dont even detangle knots out my hair anymore. I just grab scissors. Way too much energy detangling shed hairs from each other. i can see the damage i have done by the drastic short pieces. Smh lets not even talk about my nape! I really screwed that area up. Bol!


----------



## Aireen (Aug 2, 2013)

Hair was a little dry after using Roux Mendex yesterday, I guess it's a stronger treatment than I thought. I will be following up with a moisturizing conditioner from now on after each use. Used the Aunt Jackie's In Control Moisturizing & Softening Conditioner and as soon as I applied it, my hair softened up. Right now my hair is lightly wrapped under my net, feeling for straight hair these days.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 2, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Realistically, how manageable is HL hair for black women? Lol I cry washing my hair at WL.  i dont even detangle knots out my hair anymore. I just grab scissors. Way too much energy detangling shed hairs from each other. i can see the damage i have done by the drastic short pieces. Smh lets not even talk about my nape! I really screwed that area up. Bol!



OH NO!! What happened?! Was this recent? 

I think that HL can be manageable for black women, but it's on a case by case basis. There are some ladies who's hair tangles and mats up if you look at it wrong. On the other hand, I wore shrunken wash n'gos for a month without detangling, and I only had a couple of tiny matted up curls . My hair would be ruined if I wet it daily, and others have to wet their hair daily. No one's hair is the same and everyone has a cap at how much time and effort their willing to give. That's why you have ladies that only wear wash n'gos, only wear twists, only wear braids, only wear it straight, can wear braidouts but not twistouts, have to prepoo everytime they shampoo, etc. 

I think very long hair is a handful for most women, regardless of race, which is why it tends to stay braided or bunned up . If you want very very long hair, you have to decide what your manageability cap is and how to make the process as painless as possible. You have to find that sweet spot between what you're willing to put in and the results you get out . 

I know that I'm truly ready to reach long lengths because I finally want my hair to be long more than I want see it out. I'm willing to be diligent with moisturizing, doing oil treatments, and putting down the scissors. My next step is learning to be gentle with my hair and to detangle slowly .


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 2, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Realistically, how manageable is HL hair for black women? Lol I cry washing my hair at WL.  i dont even detangle knots out my hair anymore. I just grab scissors. Way too much energy detangling shed hairs from each other. i can see the damage i have done by the drastic short pieces. Smh lets not even talk about my nape! I really screwed that area up. Bol!



How long are you stretching your relaxers?  Do you have some EVCO for finger detangling?  Hide the scissors!  You should only be using them when you're dusting/trimming.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 2, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Realistically, how manageable is HL hair for black women? Lol I cry washing my hair at WL.  i dont even detangle knots out my hair anymore. I just grab scissors. Way too much energy detangling shed hairs from each other. i can see the damage i have done by the drastic short pieces. Smh lets not even talk about my nape! I really screwed that area up. Bol!




pre_medicalrulz


I think you have to find the right technique and frequency for detangling your hair, like  ckisland  said longer length are manageable.  I had a length around BSL where everything went haywire with my hair, knots, tangles, SSKs matting you name it, it happened, it was a nightmare, I spent hours detangling my hair, until I experimented with organizing my hair at night, using a leave in, different oils, different products, ditching the shampoo (it cased major splits, dryness, tangles, and matting for me).

Mostly what helped was figuring how often I had to detangle detangling while in the shower, while wet/damp, or oiled, full of conditioner and how much moisture my hair needed then it was easy. I think you're just going through a rough patch, you can get through this, just get your angle right on it and it will be easy. 

I can detangle my hair in 10 minutes now and it's longer than it was when I spent hours detangling it.  
Maybe you have to detangle more often, or maybe while stretching  (I can't speak much to this cause I'm not relaxed) you should use some products techniques naturals use. HTH


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol you ladies are actually all correct that everyone has to do something that keeps their hair detangled & its not the same for everyone. 

Buns mat up my hair in the middle. Braidouts that last a week mats up my nape area. Smh. Unremoved shed hair gives me really tight knots that can only be removed with scissors. Lol

Thats why I stick to my mini celie plaits under my wig. My hair behaves well 

Im stretching to 20 weeks. Im 18 weeks today. This is my last stretch ever.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 2, 2013)

^^Why don't you try stretching to 12 weeks?  You'll have 1 1/2" of growth to prevent overlapping, but not so much NG.  When your wearing braidouts M&S your nape every night and put it in a lil' braid before you put your hair up for the night.  I don't remember who or what thread, but somebody leaves their nape in in a small cornrow across the bottom and their hair covers it.  They only remove it when they think their man may be feeling around back there   Your hair is long enough to cover a small braid/cornrow.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 3, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz

This is the reason I detangle daily. I get the "Less manipulation is better" thing, but my tangles like a mug and AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 3, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> This is the reason I detangle daily. I get the "Less manipulation is better" thing, but my tangles like a mug and AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!



I'm with you. I was over finger combing and that good stuff when I would go through the wash days from hell. My hair tangled bad too. My NG overlaps, so once they set in, its hard to get them  unraveled. 

Combing was never my issue; it was the lack of PSing that was causing constant drama.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 3, 2013)

When I was w'hip length and at my current length I only detangle my hair about 1-2x per week,  Any more and I get major breakage from over manipulating and any less I lose a giant wad of hair.  You just have to find that sweet spot that works for your hair.  

I mean honestly my hair is more of a pain in my butt now at its current length than it ever was when I was at tlb.  Tlb was easy peasy lemon squeezey compared to sl lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 3, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> ^^Why don't you try stretching to 12 weeks?  You'll have 1 1/2" of growth to prevent overlapping, but not so much NG.  When your wearing braidouts M&S your nape every night and put it in a lil' braid before you put your hair up for the night.  I don't remember who or what thread, but somebody leaves their nape in in a small cornrow across the bottom and their hair covers it.  They only remove it when they think their man may be feeling around back there   Your hair is long enough to cover a small braid/cornrow.



I only stretched 20 weeks this time because I'm waiting to get a fresh relaxer a week before my commencement but yea, 12 weeks is as far as Im going from now on.


----------



## cherishlove (Aug 3, 2013)

Well I'm still a weaved up and loving it.  I think this is my protective style of choice.  I'm looking for some good weave right now I plan to buy some over the weekend. Anyone mind sharing a good vendor with me.   I've had in my tracks for 4 weeks now and I love it.  I also decided I'm going back to my weave stylist.  She's great.  EVERYONE thinks this is my hair.  They don't ask I don't tell.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 3, 2013)

I washed my hair!!! It was so nice seeing it all out and free finally . I did a thorough detangling and it was so easy to get through. I lost like a week's worth of hair and it was mostly shed. I did a length check, and I think I'm grazing MBL. Next month I should be able to claim it . I also found out that the top layer (not the crown) of my hair is a little longer than the nape which is so weird .


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 3, 2013)

ckisland, my front/top grows faster than my nape/sides.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 4, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> ckisland, my front/top grows faster than my nape/sides.


The hair right by my ears is so short. My dang bangs are even longer than that area. Ugh!! It's the biggest pain in the butt


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 4, 2013)

Its sad that I can only enjoy my hair when I have no NG. smh

This thickness is atrocious.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 4, 2013)

Wooah check in it's been a while. Ive been M&Sing and keeping up with my MN massages usually on alternating days. I've been going through the motions and paying to little attention to my hair i thought this was breakage and i was going to cry -->
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BUT baa thats my nape/baby hairs .... Whhhhaaat I can't believe it. Anyways  i want to be HL/TBL asap so i can use whole bottles of conditioners (cheap ones 'cause aint nobody got time for that) and things like that.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 4, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart , that's great!! The nape seems to struggle so much. It took awhile for me to get my nape up to speed, but it's doing good now .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 4, 2013)

If I graze HL by the end of the year, Im claiming it. Lol


----------



## LovelyDelight (Aug 4, 2013)

Aireen

I hope it's not too late to join, since this goes on until the end of 2014. I'm about 10 inches away from HL, so I think I can do this with the right diet and vitamins.


Current length + hair type:
I'm between armpit length and bra strap length when my hair is flat ironed. I have 3B type hair with well-defined, springy, curls. Low/medium porosity, low density on my thinning areas and medium density overall, and medium/course hair.

Regimen
Shampoo With Groganics DHT Blocker: Deep Freeze 2x week
Condition with Groganics DHT Blocker: Deep Freeze 2x week
Deep condition with Groganics DHT Blocker Treatment 1x week
[Will include 1 protein egg mask deep conditioning 1x week]
Oil scalp 3-5x week w/Groganics Hair-an-Gro cream
Rinse daily and put in loose bun
Vitamins include- Biotin (10,000 mcg), Iron (65 mg), Fish oil (1290 mg), and Zinc (50 mg). I'm thinking of incorporating Bamboo extract and flax seed tablets into this mix, but I haven't gotten around to it yet. I'm also considering trying Youtheory Collagen Advanced Formula tablets as well.

Plans to get to HL
Will continue with this regimen until December of 2014. I will take weekly pictures of my hair growth (length) as well as thickness on my crown (I have thinning in some areas) which I will post on my blog.

HL goal date
December 2014

Plans once HL is achieved
Maintain healthy, long hair. Continue to deep condition and take vitamins. Wear long braids... wear Kim Kardashian-style (minus the extensions).


----------



## Aireen (Aug 4, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> If I graze HL by the end of the year, Im claiming it. Lol


Hope you'll still hang around here though!


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 5, 2013)

i dont think stretching was ever beneficial for me, i get so much breakage
 for the rest of the year im not going to stretch but i will protect my previously relaxed hair diligently and we'll see what happens in terms of progress


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 5, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Hope you'll still hang around here though!



Yup! I will be here throughout 2014 for TBL.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah, I'm definitely joining this challenge. I just might make it to HL next year. It's not a goal, but I can try. I wouldn't hate to try it for once in my life.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 5, 2013)

LovelyDelight, welcome!


----------



## LovelyDelight (Aug 5, 2013)

MileHighDiva, thanks! Happy to be part of this thread!


----------



## Aireen (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay ladies by the end 2013 or probably the beginning of 2014, I will be mentioning all the ladies that are on the list for the challenge. This will be the time for a major update or if you're thinking of backing out of the challenge. Crack down time, y'all lol.  

Btw, I was wondering if you would want the next challenge (that I will be making as a continuation to this one) to be a general long hair challenge or if you'd want it to be strictly HL-TBL again? Just asking because I know some people just want to grow as long as they can while others want very long hair but will cut it back to a certain length if any manageability issues arise. A general long hair challenge would be more inclusive and less pressure so I'm kind of leaning towards that idea more. Anyway, let me know!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 6, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Okay ladies by the end 2013 or probably the beginning of 2014, I will be mentioning all the ladies that are on the list for the challenge. This will be the time for a major update or if you're thinking of backing out of the challenge. Crack down time, y'all lol.
> 
> Btw, I was wondering if you would want the next challenge (that I will be making as a continuation to this one) to be a general long hair challenge or if you'd want it to be strictly HL-TBL again? Just asking because I know some people just want to grow as long as they can while others want very long hair but will cut it back to a certain length if any manageability issues arise. A general long hair challenge would be more inclusive and less pressure so I'm kind of leaning towards that idea more. Anyway, let me know!



You can do either or. I personally prefer challenges with an end goal. Besides, you know somebody will create a tbl 2015 thread if you create the long hair care challenge thread instead so either way its cool. I will be in both.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 6, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely joining this challenge. I just might make it to HL next year. It's not a goal, but I can try. I wouldn't hate to try it for once in my life.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Im sure you can make it. I've seen that ponytail retention!


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 6, 2013)

Girls, I'm having doubts about wanting to grow my hair any longer.
Actually, I'm having doubts about wanting to keep it long, period.
I am thinking about cutting it off to go back to shoulder/apl length stretched.
It's just so easy to care for, and easy to straighten, etc...

A part of me wants to see how long I can go, but another part of me is just like... meh...what's the point.

::sigh::


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 6, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> Girls, I'm having doubts about wanting to grow my hair any longer.
> Actually, I'm having doubts about wanting to keep it long, period.
> I am thinking about cutting it off to go back to shoulder/apl length stretched.
> It's just so easy to care for, and easy to straighten, etc...
> ...



Whimsy
Aren't you natural? Cant you just do wash-n-go's? Arent those the benefits of being natural?


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 6, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @Whimsy
> Aren't you natural? Cant you just do wash-n-go's? Arent those the benefits of being natural?



Of course I could wash n go every day if I wanted to, but that's far too much manipulation for my hair. I'd never retain any length because I'd be washing, detangling and having my hair brush all on my back all day.

IMO the benefit of being natural is being natural lmao


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 6, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> Of course I could wash n go every day if I wanted to, but that's far too much manipulation for my hair. I'd never retain any length because I'd be washing, detangling and having my hair brush all on my back all day.
> 
> IMO the benefit of being natural is being natural lmao



Lol!! Ahh gotcha!


----------



## LovelyDelight (Aug 6, 2013)

Whimsy: Don't cut it! Your hair is beautiful!!!

I went to a salon just today and had a hair consult. I told the woman I wanted to grow my hair out, but I was interested in coloring my hair too (I want something new!) I love the brown Beyonce is rocking, but I'd have highlights instead of dying my entire front blond. I'm scared my hair will fall out!






Any-who, the woman told me after a deep conditioning and waiting afew weeks to color, she said she would have to cut 2 inches from my hair.  Not trim, but cut! Why do they always wanna cut my hair when I say I want to grow it out?? It takes me FOREVER to grow out my hair.​


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2013)

[USER=17906 said:
			
		

> Whimsy[/USER];18818365]Girls, I'm having doubts about wanting to grow my hair any longer.
> Actually, I'm having doubts about wanting to keep it long, period.
> I am thinking about cutting it off to go back to shoulder/apl length stretched.
> It's just so easy to care for, and easy to straighten, etc...
> ...



I don't know what it is like to have really long hair. But if you feel like you need to cut, try only going back 1 hair length instead of several. I didn't read further up the thread to see what your current length is. But if you are HL, then try WL. 

I'm close to SL and I think washing it is easy but styling it takes forever. I can't imagine that APL is much better. Most ladies are just getting to a decent bun at APL. 

So instead of a drastic change, maybe gradually see where you are comfortable.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 6, 2013)

Aireen , I prefer having a specific goal to hit, so I would prefer to continue the HL-TBL challenge .

LovelyDelight , It's A TRAP!! I don't know why stylists ignore the fact that you want longer hair by telling you you need to cut it . I wouldn't let her anywhere near my head with a pair of scissors, because if you tell her just to dust, she'll probably end up cutting .



faithVA said:


> I don't know what it is like to have really long hair. But if you feel like you need to cut, try only going back 1 hair length instead of several. I didn't read further up the thread to see what your current length is. But if you are HL, then try WL.
> 
> I'm close to SL and I think washing it is easy but styling it takes forever. I can't imagine that APL is much better. Most ladies are just getting to a decent bun at APL.
> 
> So instead of a drastic change, maybe gradually see where you are comfortable.


Whimsy , ITA with faithVA. If you're feeling unsure about what to do with your hair, I would say leave it alone for now and don't do anything rash. You've cut it off before only to grow it back out long, so maybe you like your hair long, but maybe not super long . Or maybe reaching a new length would make you fall back in love all over again! I love really long hair, so I'm real bias .


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 6, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> Girls, I'm having doubts about wanting to grow my hair any longer.
> Actually, I'm having doubts about wanting to keep it long, period.
> I am thinking about cutting it off to go back to shoulder/apl length stretched.
> It's just so easy to care for, and easy to straighten, etc...
> ...



Whimsy

You chop your hair you better be wefting that bad boy up and sending it to me.  We done worked to hard for you to throw it in the trash!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 6, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> Of course I could wash n go every day if I wanted to, but that's far too much manipulation for my hair. I'd never retain any length because I'd be washing, detangling and having my hair brush all on my back all day.
> 
> IMO the benefit of being natural is being natural lmao



Girl you better get fancy with some buns!!!!  I'm about to come looking for you!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 6, 2013)

Whimsy I'm sure it's hard having all that long hair and caring for a baby.  You know your hair grows back quickly (you pretty much blink and its TBL again) so I say go ahead and cut it to APL and enjoy it.  Its still long at APL and you'll be much happier.  You've joined this challenge like 3 times and keep cutting your hair LOL

I think I'm TBL but I would need to go to the salon to get it silky/bone straight. I'm afraid of going to the salon because I'm afraid my hair dresser will cut it back to Purgatory (that's the length between WL and Tailbone LOL)


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 6, 2013)

Whimsy

Look into my eyes o_o
Listen to Mo
No scissors
I'll give you a cookie


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 6, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> i dont think stretching was ever beneficial for me, i get so much breakage
> for the rest of the year im not going to stretch but i will protect my previously relaxed hair diligently and we'll see what happens in terms of progress



That used to be me. Im better now with stretching, but you have to do what works for you. If 8 weeks works, then do it (using an example). Right now, 13 weeks is my cutoff. Sometimes, its not worth it to wait because everyone else can; especially when its not stretching that helps, just how you take care of your hair.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 6, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Whimsy
> 
> Look into my eyes o_o
> Listen to Mo
> ...



LOL!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 7, 2013)

Confession: I mistreat my hair.

OAN Did anyone see the new covergirl commercial with Queen Latifah? She is a full head blonde....and she looks great!


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 7, 2013)

My hair is uber dry  and knotted ,my son pulls it  and i don't have time to DC .  sigh .

I ve been very lazy with my hair lately ,i havent DC 'd in two weeks and didnt finger detangle in 2 days . 
Terrible. 
I m going to trim my hair at the end of the month .


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 7, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> Whimsy I'm sure it's hard having all that long hair and caring for a baby.  You know your hair grows back quickly (you pretty much blink and its TBL again) so I say go ahead and cut it to APL and enjoy it.  Its still long at APL and you'll be much happier.  You've joined this challenge like 3 times and keep cutting your hair LOL
> 
> I think I'm TBL but I would need to go to the salon to get it silky/bone straight. I'm afraid of going to the salon because I'm afraid my hair dresser will cut it back to Purgatory (that's the length between WL and Tailbone LOL)



BostonMaria I'm really considering it. With it at APL when straightened I'd be able to wear it in a wash n go much easier and without all the tangling/manipulation. And it's still a bunnable length. A teeny bun, but still.

go to the salon but dont' let her bring the scissor near you.



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Girl you better get fancy with some buns!!!!  I'm about to come looking for you!



Lol I'm bunning quite a bit.



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Whimsy
> 
> You chop your hair you better be wefting that bad boy up and sending it to me.  We done worked to hard for you to throw it in the trash!!!



lmao will do! Mz.MoMo5235



ckisland said:


> Whimsy , ITA with faithVA. If you're feeling unsure about what to do with your hair, I would say leave it alone for now and don't do anything rash. You've cut it off before only to grow it back out long, so maybe you like your hair long, but maybe not super long . Or maybe reaching a new length would make you fall back in love all over again! I love really long hair, so I'm real bias .



I know, i go long then cut then long then cut...i'm hairbipolar. Lol you ARE biased making the case for long hair.



faithVA said:


> I don't know what it is like to have really long hair. But if you feel like you need to cut, try only going back 1 hair length instead of several. I didn't read further up the thread to see what your current length is. But if you are HL, then try WL.
> 
> I'm close to SL and I think washing it is easy but styling it takes forever. I can't imagine that APL is much better. Most ladies are just getting to a decent bun at APL.
> 
> So instead of a drastic change, maybe gradually see where you are comfortable.



Maybe I"ll do that. I can cut it back to BSL maybe....and get layers put in or something?

::sigh:: 
i'm just done.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 7, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Whimsy
> 
> Look into my eyes o_o
> Listen to Mo
> ...





.....we talkin entenmanns or oreos or what.....

*looks at scissors*

*looks at bag of cookies*

*looks at hair*

::sigh::


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 7, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Confession: I mistreat my hair.
> 
> OAN Did anyone see the new covergirl commercial with Queen Latifah? She is a full head blonde....and she looks great!



Based on your current length, I fail to believe that. Perhaps I'm treating my hair too good and I need to cut that out. Lol

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 7, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Based on your current length, I fail to believe that. Perhaps I'm treating my hair too good and I need to cut that out. Lol
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Lol That was Dec though. Since then I've been a bad mommy. Im hoping for a little forgiveness next week when I update my siggie. Lol


----------



## Angel of the North (Aug 7, 2013)

Aireen I too prefer a end goal for length challenges, it helps me to stay focused on the length I'm trying to achieve. The danger I foresee is that people will drop out of the challenge if there is no clear goal. As PP stated, if you change the challenge, there will always be someone ready to step in with a length specific challenge, I too will be happy to participate in both. 

Whimsy You have gorgeous hair and are blessed with the ability to cut and regrow quickly. I agree with faithVA, I would cut gradually to find the perfect length that I would find manageable and that I still felt was long. Essentially you need to do what is best for you and your lifestyle, whatever you decide, we are all here to support you. 

LovelyDelight I discussed the possibility of colouring my hair with my stylist when I had my TU, she basically said if I'm looking for length, avoid permanent colour, I don't have many greys but she told me if I wanted to colour for that to stick to semi-permanent dyes. 

faithVA Your hair is looking great!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank You angel_of_the_North. I feel sort of embarrassed though to be mentioned in this thread


----------



## Angel of the North (Aug 7, 2013)

faithVA Please don't feel embarrassed, I noticed you changed your avi pic and it it just happens to be in this thread that I saw the new pic. I know how hard you've worked to get to get to where you are, keep up the good work.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2013)

^^Aw your so nice. Thank You.


----------



## LovelyDelight (Aug 7, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Confession: I mistreat my hair.
> 
> OAN Did anyone see the new covergirl commercial with Queen Latifah? She is a full head blonde....and she looks great!



Your hair looks good to me!! Whatever you're doing, it seems to be working!

@ckisland: I ended up not going back to that salon. I really don't want a stylist who is going to "cut" when I say "trim."It's hard trying to find a stylist where I live...


----------



## ckisland (Aug 7, 2013)

LovelyDelight said:


> Your hair looks good to me!! Whatever you're doing, it seems to be working!
> 
> @ckisland: I ended up not going back to that salon. I really don't want a stylist who is going to "cut" when I say "trim."It's hard trying to find a stylist where I live...


You could go back to get your hair done, but tell her no trim . That way you get the benefits of her other services without accidentally walking out bald .


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> ^^Aw your so nice. Thank You.



I just noticed too. My eyebrows went up. Mira Que Nice!!!!! In my #dominicanvoice with the lip curl and all.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## ckisland (Aug 7, 2013)

Angel of the North said:


> faithVA Please don't feel embarrassed, I noticed you changed your avi pic and it it just happens to be in this thread that I saw the new pic. I know how hard you've worked to get to get to where you are, keep up the good work.



ITA!! faithVA , you're hair does look really good  .

I should update my avatar one day.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 7, 2013)

@faithVA  girl do not feel bad!  I'm in here every day like I have hair for this challenge 

Take a seat with Mo and eat these cookies I'm not sharing with @Whimsy cause she's cutting *side eye*


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2013)

^^Thank you ladies. You have made my day. I feel super encouraged now


----------



## melahnee (Aug 8, 2013)

Starting to feel like I have long hair. I'm still in my weave, but my nape is past my bra strap now and it's actually shorter than my hair in the back of my head and sides lol. Plus it is healthier now! So glad I gave myself that trim, as well as going on that serious S&D mission. That made quite a difference. Can't wait to take this weave out and post a pic.


----------



## Aireen (Aug 9, 2013)

I hate how my hair is in a weird, in between stage and not at a definite length. Today it looks MBL but I bet in two days it'll look like BSL. Ugh.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 9, 2013)

Aireen said:


> I hate how my hair is in a weird, in between stage and not at a definite length. Today it looks MBL but I bet in two days it'll look like BSL. Ugh.



Mine does the same thing. If I do not flat iron it bone straight, it looks between mbl & wl.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 9, 2013)

I need to wash and rollerset my hair today.  I haven't rollerset in MONTHS since I bought the Conair blowdryer.  It dries my hair in like 30 minutes, but it takes 90 to dry my rollerset hair.  Wish me luck!  Let's see if I can do it.


----------



## mayoo (Aug 9, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thought I'd update you ladies on my regimen, not quite sure what it was when I last posted it but I've pretty much gone back to basics and my hair is loving it!
New regimen: 
Co-wash every 5-10 days 
Detangle with tons of conditioner with fingers & wide-tooth comb(had been using my fingers only up until a week ago but I think going back to the comb will be better for me. Finger detangling doesn’t really get all of the tangles…. And takes a lot longer) 
DC for a couple of hours 
Apply leave-in + Style in medium-large twists (realised that there wasn’t a point to styling in small-medium twists when I only wear them for a few days + larger twists usually = less tangles for me) 
Shampoo around every month

Products: 
Shampoo- 
Superdrug anti-dandruff shampoo 
Head and shoulders anti-dandruff shampoo 
Conditioner- 
Tesco Smooth Coconut Conditioner
DC-
Aubrey Organics White Camellia 
Leave-in- 
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture 

SN: I finally found a website where I can re-size pics So here are the ones that I couldn’t upload before


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 9, 2013)

mayoo your hair is gorgeous! 



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Mine does the same thing. If I do not flat iron it bone straight, it looks between mbl & wl.



Same here. I rarely ever flatiron bone straight and it looks about MBL. If it frizzes up it looks BSL.  If its curly, I look bald LOL just kidding its about shoulder length curly.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 9, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> I need to wash and rollerset my hair today.  I haven't rollerset in MONTHS since I bought the Conair blowdryer.  It dries my hair in like 30 minutes, but it takes 90 to dry my rollerset hair.  Wish me luck!  Let's see if I can do it.



This forced me to invest in a bonnet dryer. I couldn't do 2hr rollersets anymore.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 9, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> This forced me to invest in a bonnet dryer. I couldn't do 2hr rollersets anymore.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together







I have one but I can't find the cap. I'm going to buy another one because I just spent two hours under the dryer and its too hot to be doing alladat LOL 

Here is my current length. I need to cut my ends :-/ but I might wait it out. I don't like holding on to scraggly ends but damn I've been at purgatory length since like forever!!! LOL

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Aug 10, 2013)

BostonMaria ,  beautiful hair!! I'd say let the rest of your hairs catch up, and then dust or do a tiny trim when they get to where your longest hairs are now if you need to. But if your ends are healthy or aren't causing any difficulty, just leave 'em be . I have been in MBL limbo so many times now that I've vowed to not cut or trim my hair for the next 4 years. I keep cutting right when I get to MBL, so I'm always stuck trying to get past it. A lot of times we need up in hair purgatory because we do it to ourselves .


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 10, 2013)

ckisland said:


> BostonMaria ,  beautiful hair!! I'd say let the rest of your hairs catch up, and then dust or do a tiny trim when they get to where your longest hairs are now if you need to. But if your ends are healthy or aren't causing any difficulty, just leave 'em be . I have been in MBL limbo so many times now that I've vowed to not cut or trim my hair for the next 4 years. I keep cutting right when I get to MBL, so I'm always stuck trying to get past it. A lot of times we need up in hair purgatory because we do it to ourselves .



Thanks for the advice. I told DD (23) that I'd take better care of my hair going forward. I've been slacking because I was in grad school and had a demanding job. But I have no excuse now because I am starting a new job in a week and I finished grad school in December 2012. 

I'm going to allow the rest of my hair to catch up to the lead hair then I'll do a quick dusting of the ends. Don't know why it didn't occur to me to do That. Especially since I always give the same recommendation to others. Duh! Thank you LOL

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Aug 10, 2013)

BostonMaria , I'm glad I could help . Why is it so hard to remember your own advice?! I can on and on about the evils of corn and processed foods, only to end up sitting with a bag of Cheetos an hour later . I need to put "Remember to take you own advice" on a bunch of sticky notes and put them everywhere !


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 10, 2013)

Decided that i'm going to do an extremely thorough search and destroy tomorrow... in my mind i am planning on looking at every single strand individually... we'll see how this goes.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 10, 2013)

I was extremely bored today. I could have kept myself busy if Id washed my hair. Buuuut I didn't think about it until it was too late to start. Oh well. Cant wait for my relaxer this weekend. #Random


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 10, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Decided that i'm going to do an extremely thorough search and destroy tomorrow... in my mind i am planning on looking at every single strand individually... we'll see how this goes.



I bought a magnifying glass to help with S&D missions, after waiting three weeks for it to get here from China...I was disappointed.  That thing was like a toy,   I need to go buy one in person, so I can S&D with you tomorrow.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 10, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> I bought a magnifying glass to help with S&D missions, after waiting three weeks for it to get here from China...I was disappointed.  That thing was like a toy,   I need to go buy one in person, so I can S&D with you tomorrow.



 My sister has one of those magnified mirrors with the lights around it so i think i'll snag that from her tomorrow.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 11, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> I bought a magnifying glass to help with S&D missions, after waiting three weeks for it to get here from China...I was disappointed.  That thing was like a toy,   I need to go buy one in person, so I can S&D with you tomorrow.



OMG DONT YOU HATE THAT?!?!?  I ordered some bling for nails to make some extra money on the side you know.  And I had ordered them online from china cause sally's was taking all my darn profit (I was supporting a nail polish addiction at the time and it was hard keeping up with nail polish when I had to keep getting supplies lol) and them things was huge!!!!!  I was like WTF?!?!?  One stone took up a whole pinky nail 

But then I found a good online vendor and was able to keep up with my addiction until I went to India and had to quit cold turkey lol


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 11, 2013)

mayoo said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thought I'd update you ladies on my regimen, not quite sure what it was when I last posted it but I've pretty much gone back to basics and my hair is loving it!
> New regimen:
> ...



mayoo do you get alot of build up or itchy scalp with this cowashing every 5-10 days ?
Eta: your hair is gorge!


----------



## mayoo (Aug 11, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> @mayoo do you get alot of build up or itchy scalp with this cowashing every 5-10 days ?
> Eta: your hair is gorge!


 

Kindheart I don't get an itchy scalp in the summer but during the winter I try and cut down the  co-washing AND shampoo washing because water just aggravates my dry acalp. I usually just apply oils to my scalp then  

As for build-up, I only really notice build-up after about a month of co-washing every 5-10 days which is when I shampoo. I was thinking that I may switch to a natural conditioner to co-wash to avoid this  but my Tesco one is gives me lots of slip and is REALLY cheap so I may stick with it


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 11, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> OMG DONT YOU HATE THAT?!?!?  I ordered some bling for nails to make some extra money on the side you know.  And I had ordered them online from china cause sally's was taking all my darn profit (I was supporting a nail polish addiction at the time and it was hard keeping up with nail polish when I had to keep getting supplies lol) and them things was huge!!!!!  I was like WTF?!?!?  One stone took up a whole pinky nail
> 
> But then I found a good online vendor and was able to keep up with my addiction until I went to India and had to quit cold turkey lol



It's been hard. I try not to get anything made in China. They really screwed DH over when he purchased a very expensive part for his customer. They basically made a replica of it, copied the specs and lied and said it was the real deal. Had to close down the business. SMH!  Long story short. 

Now back to hair,  I have solange braids in at the moment and I'm loving the convenience. Will get it rebraided again 2 more times so in December I will do a reveal. 6 months protective style and 31 week stretch results. Can't wait. I hope to be  WHip by then.  SN:  had to get braids cause I couldn't put the scissors down.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 11, 2013)

My ends are acting strange.


----------



## Angel of the North (Aug 11, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Kindheart I don't get an itchy scalp in the summer but during the winter I try and cut down the  co-washing AND shampoo washing because water just aggravates my dry acalp. I usually just apply oils to my scalp then
> 
> As for build-up, I only really notice build-up after about a month of co-washing every 5-10 days which is when I shampoo. I was thinking that I may switch to a natural conditioner to co-wash to avoid this  but my Tesco one is gives me lots of slip and is REALLY cheap so I may stick with it



mayoo you got wanting to run up in Tesco and grabbing some of that coconut conditioner, I need some slip in my life  if that's what's helping your HHJ, I need to get involved! Your hair is gorgeous


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 12, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I was extremely bored today. I could have kept myself busy if Id washed my hair. Buuuut I didn't think about it until it was too late to start. Oh well. Cant wait for my relaxer this weekend. #Random



pre_medicalrulz I hope you renew your subscription. You inspire many women with relaxed hair. 

Just took a walk with my DH. It was very romantic, but the humidity did a number on my hair. I have a 20 inch Afro LOL

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Aug 12, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My ends are acting strange.


I read this and immediately pictured you with a big ole pair of scissors in your hand!! Put down the scissors, real or imaginary :crystalba.
How are your ends acting strange? Are they suddenly coarse? Tangling up? Do you have new ssks?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 12, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I read this and immediately pictured you with a big ole pair of scissors in your hand!! Put down the scissors, real or imaginary :crystalba.
> How are your ends acting strange? Are they suddenly coarse? Tangling up? Do you have new ssks?



Lololooo dang it! Yall getting to know me too well up in here. Lol!! Idk they just look strange. Im unfamiliar with this turn of events because I dont ever recall having end problems. *tear* I seen knots on the ends which freaked me out this morning so I quickly ripped them out. O_O Im so going to regret that later. Smh


----------



## Aireen (Aug 12, 2013)

Having tons of hair envy these days. I feel like my own hair is about SL right now.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 12, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Having tons of hair envy these days. I feel like my own hair is about SL right now.



Lolooo girl!! You know your hair is well passed SL. LOL


----------



## AlliCat (Aug 12, 2013)

Currently 4 months post and relaxing sooner than later. Doubt I will wait until September. Washed my hair last night (DC'd then protein Rx). The amount of matting was crazy but I worked through the bigger tangles and there was some breakage but I'll take that over cutting out the massive chunks of dreaded hair. I didn't even bother wearing a wig to work today, giving my hair and scalp a rest.. I wouldn't call this a setback but I guess it depends on how my hair looks after relaxing.


----------



## AlliCat (Aug 12, 2013)

On another note, my deep conditioners are running low. Finished half a jar of Silicon Mix Bambu in one use. This is my staple DC along with Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque which I tend to save for pre-flat iron b/c it's pricey


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 12, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> Currently 4 months post and relaxing sooner than later. Doubt I will wait until September. Washed my hair last night (DC'd then protein Rx). The amount of matting was crazy but I worked through the bigger tangles and there was some breakage but I'll take that over cutting out the massive chunks of dreaded hair. I didn't even bother wearing a wig to work today, giving my hair and scalp a rest.. I wouldn't call this a setback but I guess it depends on how my hair looks after relaxing.



What caused the matting?


----------



## Aireen (Aug 12, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lolooo girl!! You know your hair is well passed SL. LOL


I clearly stay in a state of constant delusion.


----------



## Aireen (Aug 12, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> Currently 4 months post and relaxing sooner than later. Doubt I will wait until September. Washed my hair last night (DC'd then protein Rx). The amount of matting was crazy but I worked through the bigger tangles and there was some breakage but I'll take that over cutting out the massive chunks of dreaded hair. I didn't even bother wearing a wig to work today, giving my hair and scalp a rest.. I wouldn't call this a setback but I guess it depends on how my hair looks after relaxing.


I have a feeling you'll be fine, don't ask me how or why. Maybe you'll need a bit of a trim but definitely not a setback. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you though. We are getting that WL hair for the end of '13/early '14!  I feel like I'm just going to throw in the towel for stretching for too long too, my hair gets too knotted and something always comes up causing me to relax early anyway so I'm taking it as a sign. Preventable breakage ain't worth it. 3-4 months is good enough lol.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 12, 2013)

Aireen said:


> I clearly stay in a state of constant delusion.



Lololooo!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 12, 2013)

Aireen said:


> I clearly stay in a state of constant delusion.



Hair anorexia is a real disease and affects millions of women


----------



## ckisland (Aug 12, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lololooo dang it! Yall getting to know me too well up in here. Lol!! Idk they just look strange. Im unfamiliar with this turn of events because I dont ever recall having end problems. *tear* I seen knots on the ends which freaked me out this morning so I quickly ripped them out. O_O Im so going to regret that later. Smh



LOL!! You know how we do here ! I try to pull out the stray hairs that catch, and sometimes I end up ripping them out too. That's when the scissors should be used. Cut the knot out and put them back in the drawer, that's what I do .


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 12, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> Currently 4 months post and relaxing sooner than later. Doubt I will wait until September. Washed my hair last night (DC'd then protein Rx). The amount of matting was crazy but I worked through the bigger tangles and there was some breakage but I'll take that over cutting out the massive chunks of dreaded hair. I didn't even bother wearing a wig to work today, giving my hair and scalp a rest.. I wouldn't call this a setback but I guess it depends on how my hair looks after relaxing.



Do you detangle more often than wash days that could reduce the matting. 

Sadly, I'm one of those people who HAS to comb her hair daily, or it won't behave.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 12, 2013)

Hellooooooo out there in internet land!! ***waves**

Now that I've postponed my relaxer for next week, im going to give my scalp a good washing tonight. Its so itchy because its dry & im already scratching sores on my scalp. Smh


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 13, 2013)

Updating: This weekend I henna'd full strength from the scalp to about an inch away and a henna gloss on the length. DC'd and used Roux porosity control for 30 secs... i think i found a willing combination for my henna routine my hair feels like buttaaa and with S&Ding yesterday  woos my hair is just obeying. I'm really liking the faded/outgrown indigo fresh henna look lol.. i'm hearing Karishma gives a deeper red? i might try it in a week or 2... a quick pic:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 13, 2013)

Cant wait to be back at this length...  Yall know the only reason I come in here is to look at hair porn and pick up shed hairs and rub them on my head  IJS


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 13, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Cant wait to be back at this length...  Yall know the only reason I come in here is to look at hair porn and pick up shed hairs and rub them on my head  IJS



Mz.MoMo5235, you should be in here schooling and giving us tips!  You've been TBL in the past.  Plus, it looks like you're a fast grower, you'll probably beat me to TBL.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 13, 2013)

MileHighDiva  I've been stealing yalls shed hair!!! I'm telling you lol!!! That's why I'm always in here so late.  Waiting for yall to fall asleep so I can sweep the floor


----------



## Aireen (Aug 13, 2013)

This video STILL makes me cringe:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiTqlFm5F1A


----------



## AlliCat (Aug 13, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> What caused the matting?


Four months worth of new growth + leaving cornrows in for 5 weeks



Aireen said:


> I have a feeling you'll be fine, don't ask me how or why. Maybe you'll need a bit of a trim but definitely not a setback. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you though. We are getting that WL hair for the end of '13/early '14!  I feel like I'm just going to throw in the towel for stretching for too long too, my hair gets too knotted and something always comes up causing me to relax early anyway so I'm taking it as a sign. Preventable breakage ain't worth it. 3-4 months is good enough lol.


Thanks Aireen! There are still a ton of knots today  Slowly but surely working through them...



Saludable84 said:


> Do you detangle more often than wash days that could reduce the matting.
> 
> Sadly, I'm one of those people who HAS to comb her hair daily, or it won't behave.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Yeah I had my hair in cornrows so it was kind of impossible to comb lol. Leaving them in too long was the reason for matting. I normally don't comb for a week and everything's fine. But 5wks was clearly way too long


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 13, 2013)

Aireen said:


> This video STILL makes me cringe:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiTqlFm5F1A



The ripping made me cringe too LOL  But overall the advice he gave wasn't bad. I'd give this girl about 3 months for her to see a really significant difference in her hair.  I'd also tell her to relax every 16 weeks and not use too much heat.  Her edges are disappearing and I'm wondering if she uses weaves.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 13, 2013)

Aireen said:


> This video STILL makes me cringe:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiTqlFm5F1A



My mouth literally hung open in shock after watching him rip her ends off


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 13, 2013)

Whimsy are you pregnant again? If you are, congratulations!!! Now I see why you wanted to cut your hair.  I don't blame you. I say go for it if you think it'll help. Your hair grows soooo fast. You've reached TBL twice and I'm still waiting! LOL


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 13, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> Whimsy are you pregnant again? If you are, congratulations!!! Now I see why you wanted to cut your hair.  I don't blame you. I say go for it if you think it'll help. Your hair grows soooo fast. You've reached TBL twice and I'm still waiting! LOL



I am! Thanks. I am only HL and this is the longest I've grown, but I do think I'm gunna do a major snip snip soon.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 13, 2013)

My scalp is still itching. Its not funny. *tear*


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 13, 2013)

congrats Whimsy !!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 14, 2013)

Aireen said:


> This video STILL makes me cringe:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiTqlFm5F1A






Where did you find this phuckery?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 14, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> I am! Thanks. I am only HL and this is the longest I've grown, but I do think I'm gunna do a major snip snip soon.



Whimsy Congrats!!!  I still remember when we all found out about the first cutie pie!!!!

Ok, now I wont come and cut you if you cut your hair 

*runs out of thread clutching empty quivering uterus*


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 14, 2013)

^you're hysterical!

quivvering tho? LMAO


----------



## AlliCat (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats Whimsy!


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the wellwishing ladies!


----------



## AlliCat (Aug 14, 2013)

Finally got all the tangles out. It was just a matter of patiently removing shed hairs with my fingers. I only felt legitimate breakage in one area but hopefully it's not too noticeable. Other than that the dreading/matting was really just shed hair chillin and causing confusion for the rest of my strands lol. Anywho my hair feels soo much thicker than before  Can't wait to relax


----------



## Lucia (Aug 14, 2013)

Whimsy 
Congratz!


----------



## cocosweet (Aug 14, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> I am! Thanks. *I am only HL* and this is the longest I've grown, but I do think I'm gunna do a major snip snip soon.


Whimsy,

Congrats, mama!

 at the bolded. Talmbout some only HL like that ish is common.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 14, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My scalp is still itching. Its not funny. *tear*



Dude, try a tea or coffee rinse. For once Im not scratching and I know that feeling of having the itchies all friggin day!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 14, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> ^you're hysterical!
> 
> quivvering tho? LMAO



Whimsy

YASSS GIRL!!  Not yes but YASSS!!!  My biological clock isnt even ticking any more, its kicking in the door with a battering ram OKAY!!!!  

I cant see a darn baby with out my uterus quivering like a drug addict on a dope fiend!  Its a hot mess!


----------



## AlliCat (Aug 15, 2013)

Relaxed last night  It went well. Will flat iron and take length check pics in late Sept b/c currently on a no-heat challenge for the rest of summer. So glad that matting situation is over. As my mom was applying the relaxer she said my roots were extremely thick and that I was hiding dreads under there


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 15, 2013)

I think this weekend (or whenever I get to it) I will do a medium protein treatment and put my hair back in twists. I'm thinking of trying my hand at roller setting soon, but I need to invest in a bonnet dryer.

Whimsy Congrats! (hair and the upcoming little one)


----------



## ckisland (Aug 15, 2013)

Congratulations Whimsy ! 

I slipped up the night before last, and rushed through taking down my braids to reset before bed. I got less breakage than I usually do handling dry hair, but it was more than I knew it had to be. Today, I took my time taking down my 3 braids, and I got no breakage . Gosh! Being gentle and patient really does make a difference . I also tried being cute today by leaving some hair out for a bang with my bun. Nope! That didn't last long. LOL. The hair was poofing and frizzing up right before my eyes. Now all of it is back and clipped up like it should be.


----------



## leiah (Aug 15, 2013)

This is where im at now. Ends are fluffy because i just detangled but they are in pretty good shape


----------



## leiah (Aug 15, 2013)

Cant figure out this app


----------



## Aireen (Aug 15, 2013)

Congratulations, Whimsy!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 15, 2013)

leiah said:


> Cant figure out this app



Daaaaaaang! You been holding out chic! Nice work!


----------



## ckisland (Aug 15, 2013)

leiah ,   Gorgeous hair!


----------



## Angel of the North (Aug 15, 2013)

Congratulations! Whimsy 

leiah You're almost there, great job, your hair is beautiful


----------



## Lucia (Aug 15, 2013)

leiah 

WOW great progress, you're almost there


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 15, 2013)

leiah gorgeous hair!!!  Are you relaxed or natural?


----------



## leiah (Aug 15, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> leiah gorgeous hair!!!  Are you relaxed or natural?



Thanks! I'm natural. 2c/3a.  My hair is straight from being in a bun.  I don't use heat


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 16, 2013)

leiah Yay!!!  Someone with my hair texture!!!  I mean I always considered my self a 3b but my hair is weird and behaves like a 2c one day and a 3c another day.  At a certain length I can get my hair pretty straight with a bun, but once I hit MBL it starts puffing a little more lol 

You have a new stalker


----------



## leiah (Aug 16, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> leiah Yay!!!  Someone with my hair texture!!!  I mean I always considered my self a 3b but my hair is weird and behaves like a 2c one day and a 3c another day.  At a certain length I can get my hair pretty straight with a bun, but once I hit MBL it starts puffing a little more lol
> 
> You have a new stalker



nice to see im not the only one! My hair was 3b when it was shorter. Now it's just kind of textured and wavy and coarse. I do braidouts a lot. Sometimes i can get nice waves with a wash & go but it's completely random and usually not a chance im willing to take.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 16, 2013)

leiah YESSSS!!!  Right now I have some cute curls going but once I hit WL my hair starts to turn into a loopy wavy thing then at TLB its just kinda of there lol.  Like the roots are straight then the middle is wavy and the ends will both curl and be stick straight, trading sides as the day goes lmao


----------



## mayoo (Aug 16, 2013)

Whimsy Congratulations!! 

leiah 

Mz.MoMo5235  I've been wanting to ask you this for a while now, but I was way too shy.... but I'm just gonna go ahead and say it *takes a deep breath* ............... are you Bleach fan? Or Yoruichi fan? Or is your proile pic just random? 
Either way I love it!


----------



## Cersei (Aug 16, 2013)

Leiah your hair is awesome! So lush and thick. 

I got my hair straightened for a wedding yesterday, wanted to check in with a pic. So happy with how much more of my shirt is covered.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 16, 2013)

Cersei , your hair is so thick . I am so jealous 
Okay. Okay. I have had enough! Y'all got me overdosing on long, lush hair. Soon I won't be able to look at anything else. I'm going to need treatment :alcoholic. Y'all keep me on my toes though, because I look around in this thread and know that my hair is nowhere near being long enough .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 16, 2013)

I washed my hair today but I want to get my relaxer tonight. Good idea? Augh! I just can't wait no longer!!!!!!!!  My hair is in need of a relaxer STAT!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok ladies, whats my hair type?


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 16, 2013)

Got my hair done at the salon today. It's so silky, which is nice, but I like my hair with some volume. I hope this lasts at least 7 days. 

Ladies how many inches till tbl? I'm thinking 1/2 inch or so. My DD got her hair done today and I think she's classic length. I need to get her ends trimmed. Tomorrow is her 15th birthday. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freckledface (Aug 16, 2013)

Just paid my 6.50 so I could see the pics. Was with it. Can't wait until I get anywhere near those lengths!


----------



## LaVgirl (Aug 16, 2013)

Having a bit of hair envy right now. All these gorgeous heads of hair! 

I've got about 3/4" of new growth with my box braids. Not too bad for a month and a half. I do wish it were more but I'll take what I got lol. I have been washing them and they are super fuzzy now. Gel is my best friend these days. After all this, I am  that it's HBL by takedown time!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 16, 2013)

freckledface said:


> Just paid my 6.50 so I could see the pics. Was with it. Can't wait until I get anywhere near those lengths!



Welcome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## melahnee (Aug 16, 2013)

I took out my weave tonight. I lost a heck of a lot of hair like always
However, my hair is much thicker. I'm sure I've read on here that our hair grows out/thicker, then longer? 

I'm not flat ironing any time soon but I think I'm probably a full MBL now. I might post a pic but it will just be me stretching a section of my hair because I'm not going near any type of heat any time soon, lol.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 17, 2013)

mayoo said:


> @Whimsy Congratulations!!
> 
> @leiah
> 
> ...



mayoo

I've seen every episode of Bleach subbed and dubbed  *whispers* I'm an anime nerd


----------



## mayoo (Aug 17, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 Omg Yes! I've watched all the episodes twice through subbed! i can't do dubbed, it just sounds odd to me lol 
Anime nerds united!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 17, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ok ladies, whats my hair type?



It's hard to say. If I were to guess I'd say 3c/4a. Again I'm just guessing. It's hard to type transitioning hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 17, 2013)

BostonMaria WOW!  You hit us hard with the hair porn!  Thank you!

Your daughter is gorgeous BTW. I love the highlights in her hair. It's still looks healthy too and super long. And you lady are looking good. I can't tell where TBL is on you from the pic but if hip is where your pants start then I'll guess you'll be TBL by the end of this year. CONGRATS!


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 17, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ok ladies, whats my hair type?



Uhm!  I have no idea!  Just waiting patiently on your relaxer reveal . . .


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 17, 2013)

mayoo its true, I will always pick subbed over dubbed any day lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 18, 2013)

Doing a protein treatment....I need a trim. Relaxer complete. Im so hungry now.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 18, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> BostonMaria WOW!  You hit us hard with the hair porn!  Thank you!
> 
> Your daughter is gorgeous BTW. I love the highlights in her hair. It's still looks healthy too and super long. And you lady are looking good. I can't tell where TBL is on you from the pic but if hip is where your pants start then I'll guess you'll be TBL by the end of this year. CONGRATS!



Thank you!! 

Here's a pic of DD yesterday with her party dress on. 




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 18, 2013)

My first setback guys! Its bittersweet! I knew cutting random knots out at work throughout the year would cause thinning. Sigh..  first time for everything.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 18, 2013)

I knew this app was gonna act up while I was loading the pic. Smh


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 18, 2013)

BostonMaria Your DD is so cute!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 18, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I knew this app was gonna act up while I was loading the pic. Smh



Beautiful!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aireen (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm barely noticing any thinning, except at maybe the very ends which is common, pre_medicalrulz. Are you sure you're not being hard on yourself? In 6-8 months time, your hair will have filled in.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 18, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz

It's really not that thin, looks good to me, like your hair grew out in layers, just call it lead hairs and keep on growing.


----------



## melahnee (Aug 18, 2013)

the last pic i took today, i had a bun on top of my head too so you can't see all of my hair. wish i had better retention though. I have no clue how to make this smaller


----------



## Lucia (Aug 18, 2013)

YT inspiration 1ballerina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrSz9TA7BFI

Wow her hair just took off, she's classic stretched now


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 18, 2013)

Aireen said:


> I'm barely noticing any thinning, except at maybe the very ends which is common, pre_medicalrulz. Are you sure you're not being hard on yourself? In 6-8 months time, your hair will have filled in.



Its weird. I've never seen it look thin since my journey so I think something is off. 




Lucia said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> It's really not that thin, looks good to me, like your hair grew out in layers, just call it lead hairs and keep on growing.



Lol @ lead hairs. I dont recall ever having those. Lol


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 18, 2013)

*Reposting from the random hair thread*

Crying tears of joy because the Indian store I go to had 500g bags of nupur 9 blend henna for $5! So I got 2 bags of that, 450g of karishma henna for $7 and 300g of indigo for $7 ...and yesterday I got 5 bottles of tresemme naturals the original formula because I recently found it to be my HG detangling condish...I wonder how it'll do with henna *runs to make a batch for tonight*.. here's what the haul looks like






Currently sitting with henna and indigo in my hair. i'll probably rinse at 10 and dc overnight. i'm also hoping to keep my regi the same or similar during the semester since majority of my classes are over by 10 am

ETA: i'm not sure if it i figured out my HG henna mix in the same week i found my HG condish or if the tub dunk rinse method is the da bomb but WOW it only took 15-20 minutes to rinse completely...


----------



## cherishlove (Aug 19, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I knew this app was gonna act up while I was loading the pic. Smh



Wow!!!!   Your hair is nice.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 19, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Wow!!!!   Your hair is nice.



Lol thanks.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 20, 2013)

After seeing that video of the girl with knee length hair I think I want between tailbone and classic then i'd just trim regularly until all my strands caught up and maintain.


----------



## melahnee (Aug 20, 2013)

For everyone with good retention: how many splits/damaged hairs do you have? Do you s&d/ cut all the splits you have?
I really hate splits and damaged hair now so every time I see a split, i definitely find some scissors and cut it or I don't feel right  but is this a good thing? Should I just leave em alone every once in a while?

Lol..before april, I hadn't recieved a trim in like a year...now I can't stop lol


----------



## melahnee (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone bored and want to write about their hair cutting methods tips etc. ...I'm all ears


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 20, 2013)

melahnee said:


> Anyone bored and want to write about their hair cutting methods tips etc. ...I'm all ears



Lol I cut it in sections the way naturals do it. My hair is not all one length so I would not just trim it all at once & call it a day. lol


----------



## Lucia (Aug 20, 2013)

melahnee said:


> For everyone with good retention: how many splits/damaged hairs do you have? Do you s&d/ cut all the splits you have?
> I really hate splits and damaged hair now so every time I see a split, i definitely find some scissors and cut it or I don't feel right  but is this a good thing? Should I just leave em alone every once in a while?
> 
> Lol..before april, I hadn't recieved a trim in like a year...now I can't stop lol





melahnee said:


> Anyone bored and want to write about their hair cutting methods tips etc. ...I'm all ears



melahnee

I do S&D when I feel or see too many ssk's I don't let it get to the point that I'm pulling out healthy hair when detangling cause of SSKs. I really don't have many splits, it takes months of daily styling for me to see splits then it's only minimal compared to the amount of hair I have.  I think it's because I PS all the time, *rarely use heat, rarely straighten,* and I use cassia or henna sometimes, helps thicken and fortify hair strands.  I have to really do something damaging to get alot of splits and I don't routinely do damaging hairstyles on my hair, always detangle when my hairs wet, damp, oiled, or conditioned up so that I don't damage it. 

I dust when I need to, using the new to full moon days, dust is 1/4 inch or less off the ends.  When I do actually trim to even things up something I won't do until I'm 2 inches passed goal I use Feye's trim method, which you can do a self blunt, U shaped, or V shaped cut. Look them up I linked the U shaped cut below HTH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9Erf49Eyxc


----------



## melahnee (Aug 20, 2013)

Lucia said:


> @melahnee
> 
> I do S&D when I feel or see too many ssk's I don't let it get to the point that I'm pulling out healthy hair when detangling cause of SSKs. I really don't have many splits, it takes months of daily styling for me to see splits then it's only minimal compared to the amount of hair I have.  I think it's because I PS all the time, *rarely use heat, rarely straighten,* and I use cassia or henna sometimes, helps thicken and fortify hair strands.  I have to really do something damaging to get alot of splits and I don't routinely do damaging hairstyles on my hair, always detangle when my hairs wet, damp, oiled, or conditioned up so that I don't damage it.
> 
> ...



Lucia you always come through and write me the big novel of questions I had! 

I have used heat 3 times so far this year, all in the last four months   no more though. I don't think my hair will all be the same length even when it's supa long either


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 20, 2013)

melahnee said:


> Anyone bored and want to write about their hair cutting methods tips etc. ...I'm all ears



Lol. I just did a post about this.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## melahnee (Aug 20, 2013)

Saludable84 wheres it at girl!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 20, 2013)

melahnee said:


> For everyone with good retention: how many splits/damaged hairs do you have? Do you s&d/ cut all the splits you have?
> I really hate splits and damaged hair now so every time I see a split, i definitely find some scissors and cut it or I don't feel right  but is this a good thing? Should I just leave em alone every once in a while?
> 
> Lol..before april, I hadn't recieved a trim in like a year...now I can't stop lol



I usually just trim 1/4 inch in sections and call it a day but the last time i decided to try and s&d.... never again too much work and time LOL. I think i have a normal amount of split ends that are only on the ends so i don't mind them really. i'm just glad i don't have mid shaft splits.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 20, 2013)

melahnee said:


> Saludable84 wheres it at girl!



http://wp.me/p37rjj-WK

I hope thats what your looking for


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 20, 2013)

My husband helped me with my length check and I am 1/4" from HL. HL/TBL here I come!


----------



## ckisland (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm sorry for being so late, but
pre_medicalrulz ,  you hair looks so fabulous . You said that your ends are thinner than usual, and it seems "off". Have you not been sticking to your reggie like you know you should be? I think your ends look good, but I'm not staring at your hair all day (. . . though I really wouldn't mind doing that for you  ), so you know your hair better than any of us. If you've fallen off with you regimen, then you know what you need to do. But for the love of hair, leave the scissors alone!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 21, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I'm sorry for being so late, but
> pre_medicalrulz ,  you hair looks so fabulous . You said that your ends are thinner than usual, and it seems "off". Have you not been sticking to your reggie like you know you should be? I think your ends look good, but I'm not staring at your hair all day (. . . though I really wouldn't mind doing that for you  ), so you know your hair better than any of us. If you've fallen off with you regimen, then you know what you need to do. But for the love of hair, leave the scissors alone!!!!



Lololoo thank you. I know I haven't been a good mommy to my hair over the past few months. Im not even shock that my ends looked that way. Lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 22, 2013)

Im going to the hair salon in the morning. Ya'll pray for me!


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 22, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Im going to the hair salon in the morning. Ya'll pray for me!



I will. Smh. What are you getting done?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 22, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I will. Smh. What are you getting done?
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Simple rollerset.


----------



## Aireen (Aug 22, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Simple rollerset.


Is it that shady one that you talked about in the other thread?


----------



## Aireen (Aug 22, 2013)

Did a protein treatment yesterday and I slept with AOHR in my hair overnight. I'll wash it out today and see how my hair feels then try to do a S&D to clean up my ends and get rid of any damage from this summer. 

I plan to go back to trying to use ceramides, I feel like I want to take my hair to the next level beyond this moisture/protein thing. Also, ceramides help protect against breakage. I have a ton of conditioners and I think a lot of them probably do not contain any ceramides or ceramide-rich oils. Going to buy some grapeseed oil and I'll incorporate it in my routine somehow.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 22, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Is it that shady one that you talked about in the other thread?



BOL!! Yup. I dont see how she can mess up a simple rollerset. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 22, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> BOL!! Yup. I dont see how she can mess up a simple rollerset. *fingers crossed*



I guess. I mean, if you say so, but I've quit many b***** because they couldn't even put the rollers in my hair correctly.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 22, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I guess. I mean, if you say so, but I've quit many b***** because they couldn't even put the rollers in my hair correctly.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Lololoo I hear ya. She has always done my hair before my journey & I only went in for rollersets at the time. Im not worried about her. Im more worried about the lil shampoo girls that work in the back. #FineToothCombCity
Little do they know, Im coming with my hair already freshly washed.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 23, 2013)

Salon visit......SUCCESSFUL.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 23, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Salon visit......SUCCESSFUL.



YAY!  I'm glad!  Or I was going to have come rollerset your hair for you.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 23, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> YAY!  I'm glad!  Or I was going to have come rollerset your hair for you.



Loloo But 2 hours under the dryer is for the birds.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 23, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Salon visit......SUCCESSFUL.



pre_medicalrulz


----------



## DoDo (Aug 23, 2013)

@ premedicalrulz

 ''Im more worried about the lil shampoo girls that work in the back. #FineToothCombCity
Little do they know, Im coming with my hair already freshly washed.''

Shoot. That's what i should do. That's smart.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 24, 2013)

Lucia said:


> pre_medicalrulz



Lol girl that rollerset dropped a looooong time ago. Lol


----------



## marta9227 (Aug 24, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz with hair like yours you aren't allowed to post anything about your hair without pics, lol!

Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 24, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> pre_medicalrulz with hair like yours you aren't allowed to post anything about your hair without pics, lol!
> 
> Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol



Because she know she cute. Its alright, we will find her


----------



## GroovyMama (Aug 24, 2013)

Aireen. I would like to join this challenge. I thought my goal length was MBL, but now that I am about an 1 1/2 inches away, it seems short to me. I'm not sure if HL is feasible a 16 months from now, but I can sure give it a run for its money.

*- Current length + hair type* 
4a Texlaxed Full BSL
*- Regimen*
1. Bun everyday
2. M&S every other day
3. Prepoo+Wash every 2 weeks+Protein as needed+DC
4. Relax every 20 weeks+Midstep protein+DC
5. Heat 2-3x per year.
6. Vitamins everyday
*- Exact goal length*
Hip length
*- Goal date*
Grazing HL December 31st, 2014 Full HL March 31st 2015
*- Plans*
Trim to maintain length.
*- Maintenance once goal is achieved* 
Same reggie with more trims. I don't want to go past Hip Length.

Starting pictures attached. All taken yesterday.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 24, 2013)

GroovyMama


You're almost MBL congratz 
And welcome to HA hairanorexia anonymous


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 24, 2013)

Lol yall crazy! Lol
Rollersets no longer does anything for me at this length. But here is a pic before it dropped.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 24, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol yall crazy! Lol
> Rollersets no longer does anything for me at this length. But here is a pic before it dropped.



Here is another pic of a bantu knot-out that I wore today for my doctoral ceremony.


----------



## DoDo (Aug 24, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Here is another pic of a bantu knot-out that I wore today for my doctoral ceremony.
> 
> 
> View attachment 222501



Gorgeous and congratulations!


----------



## felic1 (Aug 25, 2013)

DoDo said:


> Gorgeous and congratulations!


 
Congratulation on the doctoral ceremony! A lot of hard work!!!


----------



## Lucia (Aug 25, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz 

Congratz on the Doctoral!   
and gorgeous hair too


----------



## melahnee (Aug 25, 2013)

random stuff. Been working on thickening and getting these last few dead ends off...gradually lol. it works for me.
Haven't touched a flat iron but I'm probably bsl again, it's thick and healthier this time around. A lot of my layers have caught up to my long ones. my bangs that were never meant to be bangs in the first place are touching my nose. Yay. can't wait for a full, healthy mbl with " bangs" just an inch or so above my chin.


----------



## navila (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful hair beautiful hair everywhere


----------



## Aireen (Aug 29, 2013)

@GroovyMama, I've added you to the list! Welcome!

Congratulations on all your hard work paying off, @pre_medicalrulz! I see your rollerset went well! Was your hairdresser in awe? ;D


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a good 2" to reach wl...I totally won't be happy until I teach hl


----------



## Aireen (Aug 29, 2013)

What a difference cutting off an inch makes! Gotta keep those ends healthy ladies! Although I feel like longer haired ladies get more of a pass with having thin ends compared to shorter haired divas and that absolute thickness from root to tip can be somewhat unrealistic, it's nice to cut off the ends that do nothing for you but look tattered. HEALTH > LENGTH!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 29, 2013)

Aireen said:


> @GroovyMama, I've added you to the list! Welcome!
> 
> Congratulations on all your hard work paying off, @pre_medicalrulz! I see your rollerset went well! Was your hairdresser in awe? ;D



Thanks! Yes, her and the owner had me cracking up! Apparently, they're now wig wearers. Lol!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 29, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I have a good 2" to reach wl...I totally won't be happy until I teach hl



I feel the same way. I was sure WL was enough but it really isn't! Lol Im curious more than ever now to see if my hair can actually reach HL.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 29, 2013)

I want a TBL sew-in weave.

But that's not gonna happen....


----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I feel the same way. I was sure WL was enough but it really isn't! Lol Im curious more than ever now to see if my hair can actually reach HL.




pre_medicalrulz

I thought you were almost HL ? ???
But Im with you WL doesn't feel long enough I thought it would be but that hair anorexia got me at the point I'm worried that HL won't be long enough


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 29, 2013)

Lucia said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> I thought you were almost HL ? ???
> But Im with you WL doesn't feel long enough I thought it would be but that hair anorexia got me



Yea 'almost' but not quite. Lol My hips are looooooow.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 30, 2013)

Congratulations on your doctorate pre_medicalrulz !!!!! That's so awesome! 

GroovyMama , Very pretty hair ! 

I have wanted to do a wash n'go for the past 3 days, but first it took me forever to take my braids down, and this is moving weekend! Ugh!! Thank God Monday's a holiday. I'm also excited to use my diffuser. I bought a blowdryer for the first time months ago, and then got too scared to use it .


----------



## Lucia (Aug 30, 2013)

So ladies what are you going to do when you reach HL? 

I'm going to keep growing to TL and maintain 
Of course this goal  is subject to change


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 30, 2013)

Lucia said:


> So ladies what are you going to do when you reach HL?
> 
> I'm going to keep growing to TL and maintain
> Of course this goal  is subject to change



.....put it up under a wig. 

Lol!!!! Jk

Keep it relaxed at 12 weeks because I refuse to stretch HL hair. It will make me wear it out more if I do it this way as well.


----------



## butter_pecan (Aug 31, 2013)

I am really trying to be TBL before 2014. I have about 2-3 inches to go.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Gorgeous hair and congrats on your doctorate!!! pre_medicalrulz


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Lucia said:


> So ladies what are you going to do when you reach HL?
> 
> I'm going to keep growing to TL and maintain
> Of course this goal  is subject to change



When I reach W(hip) on December 31st 2014 @ 11:59pm, I will just wear it in two long Pokahantas braids on either side of my head with a headband.


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 1, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> When I reach W(hip) on December 31st 2014 @ 11:59pm, I will just wear it in two long Pokahantas braids on either side of my head with a headband.



Ha ha at month day year and time


----------



## ckisland (Sep 2, 2013)

Lucia said:


> So ladies what are you going to do when you reach HL?



Keep growing


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Sep 2, 2013)

My roommate  is leaving peroxide on her hair overnight every night for the past week on like half her hair down to make the red dye show more...... my hair is cringing ...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 2, 2013)

butter_pecan said:


> I am really trying to be TBL before 2014. I have about 2-3 inches to go.



You should be there within six months,   I'll be looking forward to the pics for inspiration!  butter_pecan


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 2, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> My roommate  is leaving peroxide on her hair overnight every night for the past week on like half her hair down to make the red dye show more...... my hair is cringing ...



That stuff bubbles.... How does she still have hair?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Lucia (Sep 2, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> My roommate  is leaving peroxide on her hair overnight every night for the past week on like half her hair down to make the red dye show more...... my hair is cringing ...




ManiiSweetheart

Wait  for it...


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 3, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> My roommate  is leaving peroxide on her hair overnight every night for the past week on like half her hair down to make the red dye show more...... my hair is cringing ...



ManiiSweetheart - Aaah you're in college now. I'm feeling all proud b/c I remember being so happy that you were just in high school and concerned about healthy hair. Congrats to you! Did you stay in state?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 3, 2013)

Lucia said:


> So ladies what are you going to do when you reach HL?
> 
> I'm going to keep growing to TL and maintain
> Of course this goal  is subject to change



Step out of character for a couple of weeks and act like a complete HAM! 

Then I'll go into maintenance mode and continue my journey to TBL aka Booty Crack Length (BCL)  and deny any accusations from the two week long HAM time period!


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 3, 2013)

Lucia said:


> So ladies what are you going to do when you reach HL?
> 
> I'm going to keep growing to TL and maintain
> Of course this goal  is subject to change



Act stupid for a few days, like HAM-ified and then debate on going back to waist length. I'd have to see that length of hair before making an ultimate decision.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## ckisland (Sep 3, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Step out of character for a couple of weeks and act like a complete HAM!
> 
> Then I'll go into maintenance mode and continue my journey to TBL aka Booty Crack Length (BCL)  and deny any accusations from the two week long HAM time period!



 I love this!!!


----------



## Lucia (Sep 3, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Step out of character for a couple of weeks and act like a complete HAM!
> 
> Then I'll go into maintenance mode and continue my journey to TBL aka Booty Crack Length (BCL)  and deny any accusations from the two week long HAM time period!



BOL


----------



## Aireen (Sep 4, 2013)

Kind of wish there was a Toronto meet up right now so I can giveaway products.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 4, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Kind of wish there was a Toronto meet up right now so I can giveaway products.



Whoa! I would have never guessed you lived in Toronto. I dont know why I keep thinking everyone lives around the corner from me in this thread. Lol!! We are such a close knit family!


----------



## LaVgirl (Sep 6, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Step out of character for a couple of weeks and act like a complete HAM!
> 
> Then I'll go into maintenance mode and continue my journey to TBL aka Booty Crack Length (BCL)  and deny any accusations from the two week long HAM time period!



I second that!!!!

Getting so tired of my box braids now! And I am dying to do a braidout with the added growth I've gotten over the last 2 months. Hopefully I can hold out until the end of the month.

I've been using NJoy's sulfur mix since beg of August. Not sure if I am receiving accelerated growth from it or just my regular growth though.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 6, 2013)

omg pre_medicalrulz i am just seeing ur new siggie pic. ur hair is so long!


----------



## grenadiancooliex3 (Sep 7, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm just gonna hang out & post updates in here. 2013 thread is dead. Oh btw my new hair crush



Dead# after seeing that picture. X.x worder how long it took.=-O


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 7, 2013)

Why did I start henna and indigo again?  My hair is way longer than when I used to do it at APL. I'm happy with the results even though it took forever!  I guess I can do this once a month.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been avoiding using product on my hair for the past week. I absolutely hate the feeling of regular gels, but I've been not using conditioner either as a little experiment. So I haven't used conditioner, leave-in, or styling products for the last 3 "washes", just sunflower and co oil . Today I rinsed and applied a much lighter amount of oil while in the shower. My hair is pretty okay considering I was out and about in the sun and trying on clothes, but it dried out much faster than my other washes. Tomorrow I'm going to condition and seal with oil and I should get 3-4 days out of my wash n'go. 

I should be PSing but I can't muster up the motivation. Plus, I still don't know if PSing helps me retain length better than doing wngs. I was thinking about this whole hair journey, and I've come to terms that it is not physically possible for me to have a APL wash n'go  which was my ultimate goal. I'm not going to stop growing my hair out, but now I'm going to relax about worrying about it so much. Imma let it do what it do .


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Sep 8, 2013)

nakialovesshoes said:


> ManiiSweetheart - Aaah you're in college now. I'm feeling all proud b/c I remember being so happy that you were just in high school and concerned about healthy hair. Congrats to you! Did you stay in state?



Thank you!  Of course I am not about that out of state tuition life, I'm so worried about the water in Atlanta now... like does Atlanta have hard water because my hair is tangling and dry like never before? I've tried everything but between sweating from walking everywhere and this wack water i don't know what to do!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Sep 8, 2013)

Y'all I've been struggling with my hair for the reasons stated above... this is a first in my whole HHJ ...

My hair currently tangles beyond believe... dry as heck... plus i sweat half a gallon day now while walking to classes so that just adds to it...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 8, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart, are you in the dorm or an apartment?  If your in an apt, buy a shower filter to take care of your hard water concerns.  If you're in a dormitory buy some Eluence Acidifying shampoo from Curlmart.  It will naturally clarify/ chelate your hair without being harsh.  

Currently, curlmart  is running a 15% off + free shipping deal.  I don't recall the code, but I'm sure you can find it.  I don't have any advice regarding the sweating, except praying for a cool down.

Good luck with your studies!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## LovelyDelight (Sep 9, 2013)

Aireen said:


> What a difference cutting off an inch makes! Gotta keep those ends healthy ladies! Although I feel like longer haired ladies get more of a pass with having thin ends compared to shorter haired divas and that absolute thickness from root to tip can be somewhat unrealistic, it's nice to cut off the ends that do nothing for you but look tattered. HEALTH > LENGTH!



UPDATE: It's been almost two months since I last posted here. I have been lurking.  

I have to agree with Aireen! I actually went to the salon and as suggested, got rid of my bad ends. Unfortunately I had to cut two inches of my hair.  I regretted it at first, but now my hair doesn't look as uneven and shaggy. My ends form cute, coiled curls, instead of having wispy, thin ends...

Since seeing a doctor, I have taken daily  vitamins (at least 5x a week if I forget a day or two). I have been  using Biotin (10,000 mcg), Iron (65 mg), Fish oil (1290 mg), Zinc (50  mg), Vegan Organic Flaxseed Oil Omega-3 (1000 mg), Organic Bamboo  extract (300 mg) and Youtheory Collagen Advanced Formula Collagen Type  1, 2 & 3 with 18 Amino Acids (60 mg of Vitamin C & 6g of  Protein)...its actually quite a bit, but I'm willing to do all I can to  nurse my hair back to health...I have also been using Jamaican Castor Oil  (from Sunny Isle) almost daily in my hair; especially after  rinsing/washing my hair. I've started co washing with As I Am Coconut  Co-wash every other day. I'm going to discontinue using the Groganics line because it contains sulfates, which dry out my hair a lot. I'm going to find some other products to use instead. But for the moment, I'm LOVING the Jamaican castor oil.
*
*


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Sep 9, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> ManiiSweetheart, are you in the dorm or an apartment?  If your in an apt, buy a shower filter to take care of your hard water concerns.  If you're in a dormitory buy some Eluence Acidifying shampoo from Curlmart.  It will naturally clarify/ chelate your hair without being harsh.
> 
> Currently, curlmart  is running a 15% off + free shipping deal.  I don't recall the code, but I'm sure you can find it.  I don't have any advice regarding the sweating, except praying for a cool down.
> 
> ...



All of this information is heaven sent.. i do live in dorms but we can change the shower heads so i'll probably get a good filtered one before my next wash day. I've given up on sweating also.. I get it from my mom.. I can literally sit outside for 5 minutes and sweat so much that i look like i ran a marathon but only on have face/scalp... i did try out this humidity hair spray and my curls help up pretty nice... but it has alcohol so i'll use this very sparsely...


----------



## Aireen (Sep 12, 2013)

Ughhhh! I just want my hair to be like 5 inches longer right now.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 12, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Ughhhh! I just want my hair to be like 5 inches longer right now.



Lol! Me too!


----------



## ckisland (Sep 12, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Ughhhh! I just want my hair to be like 5 inches longer right now.



Like seriously that would be soooooooo nice .

When my wash n'go is on point aka when I act right and actually use gel, I love it more than any other hair style. Plus I don't manipulate my hair at all until I was again. I was feeling super frisky because I used gel, clips to help stretch the ends, and I diffused. I'm excited to see how long it lasts and to do it again, but I'll definitely go faster next time .


----------



## curlycrocheter (Sep 12, 2013)

Ok...I wanna join this challenge!

I wasn't so sure, but I think I'm ready!  I'm currently about 2 inches from WL.  I am almost 100% positive that as long as I don't do anything stupid (or lose all my hair from post-partum shedding)  I can make it to HL next year, at the very least!

I don't really have a regi.  I cowash & DC a lot, I'm not loyal to any one product & I prefer to wear my hair straight.

I will attach a pic after my daughter finishes playing her dress up game


----------



## melahnee (Sep 12, 2013)

I did my first ever "wash n go" today. I liked it but don't think I will do it often. I like my buns and leaving my ends out makes me feel paranoid. I really wish it could look long while curly too, especially the damaged parts that remain in the front. sigh this is going to be a long journey.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 13, 2013)

I would like to join...I know you ladies are well into the challenge but heyyyyyyy (waves) 

My plan is to be in between waist and hip length by the end of next year. And full tailbone length by the year after that. I will do my length check whenever I get a full press, which is around twice a year...the next one will be in Jan. My signature pic is the most current taken last month.

Hair Stats: About 2 years post relaxer, with a lot of relaxed ends. (Half natural, half relaxed) Just growing out my relaxer while enjoying my hair at every length/stage. 

Routine:
I color treat every summer, use heat by way of blowouts around once a month at the salon and wear braids/weaves to give my hair a break once or twice a year.

In between all of that, all my hairstyles start with roller sets. The majority of my products are from Silk Dreams with the exception of few misc:
Beautiful curls Shea butter shampoo, Aussie 3 Min Moist Conditioner, Aphoghee 2 step protein treatment and coconut oil.

I do a mini-trim (about 1/4th an inch) every 3 months or so after a protein treatment. 
Happy hair growing


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 13, 2013)

I did a messy bun today on old rollerset hair. Trying to stretch my wash day to Monday. I guess I can commit to hiding my ends 3 or 4 days a week. I already will throw my hair in a ponytail in a minute so it shouldn't be too hard.

In the pic: my edges are completely sweated out, but the coconut oil I've been putting in my hair this week has it feeling very soft.


----------



## Naturelie (Sep 13, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Step out of character for a couple of weeks and act like a complete HAM!
> 
> Then I'll go into maintenance mode and continue my journey to TBL aka Booty Crack Length (BCL)  and deny any accusations from the two week long HAM time period!


 
MileHighDiva, what does "HAM" mean please?


----------



## ckisland (Sep 13, 2013)

lulu97 , how long do you plan on transitioning for? If I were to relax again, I would take my sweet time *pulls out rocking chair* transitioning back to natural .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 13, 2013)

ckisland Never! lol 

I don't consider myself a transitioner cause I can't imagine cutting off all my perfectly healthy relaxed hair for the sake of calling myself "natural". Big props to anyone that did...but I ain't bout that life. I plan to just continue trimming 1/4 an inch every 3 months or so as normal and one day they will all be gone. Maybe 3 or 4 years down the line. lol


----------



## ckisland (Sep 13, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> ckisland Never! lol
> 
> I don't consider myself a transitioner cause I can't imagine cutting off all my perfectly healthy relaxed hair for the sake of calling myself "natural". Big props to anyone that did...but I ain't bout that life. I plan to just continue trimming 1/4 an inch every 3 months or so as normal and one day they will all be gone. Maybe 3 or 4 years down the line. lol



That's very cool !! That's the same mind set I would have.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 13, 2013)

.....................


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 13, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Naturelei, HAM means Hot A$$ Mess
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Giiiirl you know you cant use fake profanity on the board right? You could get banned.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 13, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz, thank you for the heads-up!  I wasn't aware...I see it all the time.  However, not "upstairs."


----------



## Naturelie (Sep 13, 2013)

Naturelie said:


> @MileHighDiva, what does "HAM" mean please?


 
Now I know!


----------



## Naturelie (Sep 13, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Giiiirl you know you cant use fake profanity on the board right? You could get banned.


 
Sorry girls, absolutely don't want to cause you problems.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 13, 2013)

Okay...i need answers on this issue...bc i run out of products sooo fast. Im scraping WL

Pic!!:



So ladies in this HL thread...what products do u use...and how many ounces do you buy??


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 13, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay...i need answers on this issue...bc i run out of products sooo fast. Im scraping WL
> 
> Pic!!:
> 
> So ladies in this HL thread...what products do u use...and how many ounces do you buy??



Everything I buy is family size. Lol


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 13, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay...i need answers on this issue...bc i run out of products sooo fast. Im scraping WL
> 
> Pic!!:
> 
> So ladies in this HL thread...what products do u use...and how many ounces do you buy??



Look at you!  Hair looking real good lady!  I buy liters only and I'm looking to get the gallon size joico conditioners on amazon.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 14, 2013)

I used to go through a ton of conditioner, and then I read of Shescentit's site (I think) that with a good conditioner you shouldn't need to use much. When I was MBL (I'm close to it now), it would take me me at least a month to finish a liter of condish if I was only using that. I also use condish as my leave-in, so when I detangle with it, I don't add anymore since I just don't rinse it out. 
I don't know if any of this would be helpful to you or not, SmilingElephant . I used to go through bottles like it was my job  , but then I became conscious of adding a little water and squeezing product throughout my hair to get out of the amount I use. Giovanni conditioners come in liters and I think gallons, but they get almost foamy and have great slip.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 14, 2013)

SmilingElephant, Ulta has a liter sale 2x year and Beauty Brands has one every July.  It's better to go to the actual brick and mortar stores, because the selection is better.  A lot of the premium brands will not allow them to advertise/sale online.  However, they're available in the store.

If you're into natural/handmade products Black Friday is coming up.  I know I'll be getting a liter of Oyin Hair Dew LI, during the BF sale.  I'm pretty good on DC's right now.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you for all the suggestions ladies! I need to get somethin real quick like right now tho. 

I was thinking about just buying the huge bottle of Garnier Triple Nutrition and some more Curl Enhancing Smoothie.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 14, 2013)

I was soooo trying to push wash day, but my hair was starting to feel like some extra crispy chicken. I also felt like it needed more conditioning and less manipulation so I decided to skip roller setting.

The Process:
Deep conditioned for about 30 minutes on dry hair with something from Shea Moisture. I only had one more use and I was trying to get rid of it.
Co washed with SD Destination Hydration
Detangled with Aussie 3 Min

Since I was wearing it in it's natural state; I opted for heavier products, so I used Cantu as a leave in, coconut oil & Wave Nouvou. 

Styling: 
Did a high top knot to give my hair some rest. I can usually just spritz it with water and coconut oil for 3/4 days to maintain it without having to touch or readjust it. 
Side Note:  My natural hair is a lot longer than I thought. It can make a nice bun on it's own for sure. Yay!


----------



## ckisland (Sep 14, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions ladies! I need to get somethin real quick like right now tho.
> 
> I was thinking about just buying the huge bottle of Garnier Triple Nutrition and some more Curl Enhancing Smoothie.



Do you like Aussie Moist or Sydney Smooth? Those come in 29 oz sizes. You could also get bottles of V05 and pour them all into an old liter bottle. That thought just hit me, and I'm going to so do that when I finish up my liter of Giovanni .

ETA: I just realized that I could have just bought 3 bottle of V05 @ $0.78-.99 a piece and had 45 oz of condish that's great for detangling and as a leave-in, plus it's -con free. My Giovanni was $13 for 33oz and Aussie Moist is $5-6 for 29oz. V05 is a freaking steal!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 14, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Do you like Aussie Moist or Sydney Smooth? Those come in 29 oz sizes. You could also get bottles of V05 and pour them all into an old liter bottle. That thought just hit me, and I'm going to so do that when I finish up my liter of Giovanni .
> 
> ETA: I just realized that I could have just bought 3 bottle of V05 @ $0.78-.99 a piece and had 45 oz of condish that's great for detangling and as a leave-in, plus it's -con free. My Giovanni was $13 for 33oz and Aussie Moist is $5-6 for 29oz. V05 is a freaking steal!!



I tried Aussie Moist one time....and it had my scalp itching like CRAZY!!! I gave the rest to my sister. Idk whats in it that makes me itch. 

V05 isn't heavy/thick enough for me as a detangler. I use that as a co wash......and shaving cream  lol

I have to have heavy products. Like...everything has to be heavy or my hair will just look like a dry angry palm tree I have tried lightweight stuff but my hair immediately chews me out about it

So i just bought a big thing of GFTN...it has shea butter in it....i also bought more Curl Enhancing Smoothie. I REALLY like the GVP conditioning balm...but that stuff needs to come in a bigger bottle....its so THICK! Just how i like my conditioners.


----------



## Shadiyah (Sep 14, 2013)

I just love hello hydrations


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 14, 2013)

Shadiyah You know they make body washes now? It smells so goooooooooood!


----------



## butter_pecan (Sep 14, 2013)

curlycrocheter said:


> Ok...I wanna join this challenge!
> 
> I wasn't so sure, but I think I'm ready!  I'm currently about 2 inches from WL.  I am almost 100% positive that as long as I don't do anything stupid (or lose all my hair from post-partum shedding)  I can make it to HL next year, at the very least!
> 
> ...



Omg I LOVE your siggy hair! If I cut mine, I would want it to look exactly like that.


----------



## LovelyDelight (Sep 14, 2013)

Shadiyah: Wow! That's a lot of hair product. How often do you rotate the ones you use?


----------



## ckisland (Sep 14, 2013)

Did the full monty on my hair last minute. I prepood for 30 mins with CO, shampooed in 4 braids, DC'd with SSI for 30 mins, rinsed, detangled and put my hair in 10 braids while in the shower. Now that I'm finished, I know that I'm not dcing again for a long time. I could have skipped right over that step and went straight to detangling and styling erplexed. I also twisted the ends of my braids and set them on flexirods. I hope this comes out good because I don't want to do my hair for the next 2 weeks. Nope. I did not enjoy this wash day .


----------



## Shadiyah (Sep 14, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Shadiyah You know they make body washes now? It smells so goooooooooood!



lulu97 I have to try it. thanks


----------



## Shadiyah (Sep 14, 2013)

LovelyDelight said:


> Shadiyah: Wow! That's a lot of hair product. How often do you rotate the ones you use?



LovelyDelight not enough. lol I give some away to my family and friends. I just brought some Tresemme because it was on sale and said I was just going to use that for now on again because it is cheaper than Hello Hydrations lol but then I seen Sams club had Hello Hydrations in a very large 40oz for like $7.00 so you know I couldn't past that up lol

You know I started out buying so much because I use to do my cousins and friends hair every weekend someone was coming over but then I moved back to ATL and now I can't stop buying.


----------



## Aireen (Sep 16, 2013)

Freshly washed hair always feels sooooo good.


----------



## Jewell (Sep 16, 2013)

SmilingElephant

 Have to 2nd that...my hair likes heavy, rich products. I love GFTN conditioner. L'Oreal Advanced Total Repair 5 Ceramide conditioner is good too. Had a coupon and got a liter size for $2 (ceramide version is black and yellow bottle). Plan on getting the intensive repair balm in the ceramide line next to strictly apply on my ends to keep them in top shape. I only buy liter sizes of conditioner...I use a lot and it's more cost effective that way. 

Aussie Moist is a long-time fave and VO5 Strawberries & Cream conditioner I use as a leave-in cream mostly since it is rather thin. As for this challenge, I hope to be TBL by December '13 or Jan '14. Still truckin along.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 16, 2013)

Jewell, where have you been?  Please don't disappear like that again!  We missed you and I enjoy your posts.


----------



## Cersei (Sep 16, 2013)

Friends don't let friends skip wash day.  What a mess...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 16, 2013)

Cersei said:


> Friends don't let friends skip wash day.  What a mess...



This needs to be a t-shirt!!


----------



## JosieLynn (Sep 17, 2013)

So i've been lurking on this thread for awhile but I think it's time I finally join. I'm not totally sure I'll get to hip or tbl but there aren't any other challenges for 2014. 

Details:

- Current length + hair type 
        I am currently BSB-esque possibly scraping BSL, haven't done an official length check in awhile and I guess I am somewhere in the 4 hair type spectrum even though I have random straight hair that grows out my scalp erplexed

- Regimen
        Current regimen is wash with Kimmaytube's line, DC with Matrix Aqua-Immersion Crème masque bought from ULTA and protein weekly w/Aphogee 2 min. I do biweekly HOT's with castor, JBCO, Olive or argan oil, whichever is handy. M&S with argan leave-in moisturizer or another ULTA brand leave-in con dish. Also like Juice & Berries and then Shea butter and any oil. Wear protective styles 90% of the time with braids, twists and a lot of buns and pin-up styles. Rarely use heat, just blowdry on cool every once in awhile but mainly airdry and use a wig cap and my night scarf to keep the hair smooth. Maintain healthy diet, exercise, water intake and vitamins.

- Exact goal length
       My ultimate goal length is TBL but I most likely won't get there until 2015

- Goal date
       Giving myself until Dec 2014, to see how close I can get to Hip and TBL, should be a solid WSL by then

- Plans
       Continue with my regimen, set up some trimming schedule if necessary. Increase my exercise and find possible indirect heat options for stretching/styling my hair

- Maintenance once goal is achieved 
       Twist-outs, braid-outs, big buns, and braids w/no extensions, blowout and stretched styles


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 17, 2013)

My hair stylist is going on maternity leave next month, so I thought this would also be a good time to let my hair get some rest. I 'm either going to get a sew in bob weave installed before she goes or get some braids. I'm leaning more towards braids, cause I have better access to my scalp and won't have to wash as often. I'll be heading on a 2 week vacation soon after so it would be perfect timing.

Awww this would be my first protective style while trying to get to hip length hair


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Sep 18, 2013)

My bestie asked me how long I was going to grow my hair. I told her that my goal is to grow it to my hips. She said "YOUR HIPS!!??? What are you are going to do with all that hair?" I told her that I was going to Swing it and Fling it around Of course! lol. 

In my life outside of the internet that's the typical reaction. Actually her response is a step up. Usually I'll just get the blank stare like it's a foreign concept or something.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 18, 2013)

SunRai Naturals said:


> My bestie asked me how long I was going to grow my hair. I told her that my goal is to grow it to my hips. She said "YOUR HIPS!!??? What are you are going to do with all that hair?" I told her that I was going to Swing it and Fling it around Of course! lol.
> 
> In my life outside of the internet that's the typical reaction. Actually her response is a step up. Usually I'll just get the blank stare like it's a foreign concept or something.



 Swing it and Fling it...watch her start asking for tips, so she can get in on the fun.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Jewell (Sep 20, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Jewell, where have you been?  Please don't disappear like that again!  We missed you and I enjoy your posts.



MileHighDiva

Chyle, been BUSY. School is back in. Whew, im tryna catch my bref as we speak.  I will try to keep up with regular posting! Thanks, I missed y'all too!


----------



## melahnee (Sep 20, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Do you like Aussie Moist or Sydney Smooth? Those come in 29 oz sizes. You could also get bottles of V05 and pour them all into an old liter bottle. That thought just hit me, and I'm going to so do that when I finish up my liter of Giovanni .
> 
> ETA: I just realized that I could have just bought 3 bottle of V05 @ $0.78-.99 a piece and had 45 oz of condish that's great for detangling and as a leave-in, plus it's -con free. My Giovanni was $13 for 33oz and Aussie Moist is $5-6 for 29oz. V05 is a freaking steal!!



V05 is the BOMB!!! I use it as a leave-in and also mix it with my deep conditioner   It's the only conditioner I use other than my reconctructor.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 20, 2013)

I got my mind right and I'm back in the game . I am ready to get my last 1.5 inches of the year!! I'm ready to be full MBL and to FINALLY grow to WL and beyond!! WOOOOOORRRRAAAHHHH!!!

Yeah. I'm pumped


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 20, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I got my mind right and I'm back in the game . I am ready to get my last 1.5 inches of the year!! I'm ready to be full MBL and to FINALLY grow to WL and beyond!! WOOOOOORRRRAAAHHHH!!!  Yeah. I'm pumped



YES!  Thanks for the pep talk!  Let's GO!


----------



## ckisland (Sep 20, 2013)

http://youtu.be/dIEpDL1kvcA

I cannot. I just can't go on living this short hair life anymore  . Her hair's like grazing WL when curled. What kinda crap is that?! I need someone to hunt her down and find out what her regimen is? how long it took her to grow to this length? and how many innocents do I need to sacrifice to get there ?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 20, 2013)

ckisland said:


> http://youtu.be/dIEpDL1kvcA
> 
> I cannot. I just can't go on living this short hair life anymore  . Her hair's like grazing WL when curled. What kinda crap is that?! I need someone to hunt her down and find out what her regimen is? how long it took her to grow to this length? *and how many innocents do I need to sacrifice to get there* ?



 at the bolded   That was too hairpornilious!  BRB, I have to watch that again.  I'll probably be up all night now watching her videos, so when I look sleep deprived tomorrow...I'm blaming you ckisland


----------



## ckisland (Sep 20, 2013)

^ I wish I could stay up all night watching her vids, but I think there's only this one . The video was posted on a salon's (I think) channel, so this mythical unicorn is out there somewhere NOT on youtube  . I wish this video had shown her hair being washed, conditioned, and detangled. I would have loved to see what her texture is like before being combed out like it was. . . and because it would have added some more time to this hair porn .


----------



## DoDo (Sep 21, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I got my mind right and I'm back in the game . I am ready to get my last 1.5 inches of the year!! I'm ready to be full MBL and to FINALLY grow to WL and beyond!! WOOOOOORRRRAAAHHHH!!!
> 
> Yeah. I'm pumped



Woot! Woot! Get it girl!

You and me both! Waist length I'm comin' for ya!


----------



## Lucia (Sep 21, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay...i need answers on this issue...bc i run out of products sooo fast. Im scraping WL
> 
> Pic!!:
> 
> So ladies in this HL thread...what products do u use...and how many ounces do you buy??




SmilingElephant

Well I use AO GPB for protein and HSR  weekly  or 2x month and it only comes in 11oz bottles so i buy 1 each 1 bottle lasts about a month max its vey thick rich and creamy but i also mainly use cw and Leave in is KCKT so I just get 2 bottles sometimes I find the 16oz or online the 32oz refill that lasts 2-3 months don't need a lot to get the job done I'm CW 3x week

I've been looking for the 1 L Giovanni conditioner it's also a good alternative and its prof size


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 21, 2013)

Cutting 2 inches this weekend....


----------



## ckisland (Sep 21, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Cutting 2 inches this weekend....



How are you just going to drop this all casually with no follow up  . Why are you cutting your hair this weekend?


----------



## ckisland (Sep 21, 2013)

Tomorrow I'm starting my personal 21 Day Healthy Lifestyle Challenge. I'm ditching chemical laden products for my body, hair, and home. I couldn't fall asleep because I was up thinking of all the creative and natural alternatives I'll have to use, find, experiment with. I'm so geeked about this  because it's going to make mundane tasks interesting. I'll post the hair side here, but it shouldn't be much since I'll be PSing to keep myself out of my hair . I will try my darndest to make a blog post everyday on what I eat, use, experiment with. I know it's not solely hair related but I couldn't think of another group of ladies I would rather share this with . 

So today I will be getting my grub on and cleaning my home with these poison products one last time .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 21, 2013)

ckisland said:


> How are you just going to drop this all casually with no follow up  . Why are you cutting your hair this weekend?



Listening to other ppl caused some breakage....


----------



## ckisland (Sep 21, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Listening to other ppl caused some breakage....



Oh no!! Lady, I'm sorry. That is not cool .


----------



## Aireen (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't know if I've mentioned this before but if any of you ladies have a dandruff or seborrheic dermatitis problem that natural remedies do not effectively treat, try Clear Scalp & Hair Therapy Complete Care. It's cheap, readily available and is one of the best things I've ever used when it has come to scalp health. I absolutely love it. I'll be honest, it's not SUPER softening but doesn't exactly strip the hair either -- conditioner definitely needs to be used after though. This product seriously gets rid of any fungus issue after about 2-3 uses but itching goes away immediately. A little goes a long way and does not need to be used every week once you've made sure your dandruff/SD is under control, keep it in rotation though. Better than Nizoral in my opinion.


----------



## GroovyMama (Sep 22, 2013)

Relaxed yesterday. I got some pretty good growth since July. I *think* I am scraping MBL, which is my goal this year. 


July 1


Yesterday


----------



## ckisland (Sep 22, 2013)

GroovyMama , you got some great growth . Your hair looks really good!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, it didn't turn out nice, but the good news is I didn't cause any damage this time around.  I put the Sedu on 340 degrees.  I think for the winter solstice I'll increase the temp or go to the shop.  I think it gets straighter with the curlformers. Le sigh! erplexed

Pre Trim:














You can't even tell that I trimmed:

















Ladies, this is my 3rd quarter check in.  Unfortunately, it's not as pretty as I thought it would be.erplexed   that the 4th quarter will be kinder to me and these strands.  I have no flat ironing skills at all.

*We have 15 months and five days to reach HL or TBL.  Let's Grow and Retain Some Hair!*


----------



## Aireen (Sep 25, 2013)

Gonna relax my hair soon. Not in the mood to stretch.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 25, 2013)

GroovyMama MileHighDiva wow!  Great job ladies!  I'm loving the thick ends as you both grow longer hair. Makes me happy.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 25, 2013)

GroovyMama that is great growth! Looks like you are MBL already. 
MileHighDiva when you find out how to get super smooth flat iron results, please let me know! Your hair looks great though!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 25, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Listening to other ppl caused some breakage....



Ugh, sorry about your setback. I think I read about that in another thread. I find that protective styling works better for me as well. People surely don't know your hair better than you do.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 25, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Ugh, sorry about your setback. I think I read about that in another thread. I find that protective styling works better for me as well. People surely don't know your hair better than you do.



Very true! Thanks!


----------



## ckisland (Sep 25, 2013)

MileHighDiva ,  your hair is so thick  , and a trim where you can't tell any hair was cut is trimming the _right_ way .

I got a new phone yesterday, and decided to do a length check pic. Let's just say that I'm taking it better this morning than I did last night. I'm just so disappointed . My hair was right on track my first 2-3 years of being natural, but these last few have gotten me nowhere. And what hurts the most is that I was seeing progress, but this last month ate it back up . Right now I would be embarrassed to tell someone how long I've been natural and the amount of time I've spent working on my hair. All these years of knowledge and I'm still struggling .


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 25, 2013)

ckisland what happened over this past month that caused a problem?
pre_medicalrulz what happened?  What did you do differently and who told you to do otherwise?
Froreal3  if you beat me to it please share,


----------



## ckisland (Sep 25, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I needed this thread because I've been jumping on and off challenges and routines since February and my hair's done nothing but suffer from them . I know what my hair likes. And everytime I try a new routine, I end up going back to what I know.
> 
> My hair likes to be cowashed and left alone. I need to detangle with my paddle brush at least once a week, but that's it. No styling, no gels, no braids or twists, nothing but a plain ole wash n'go is what my hair loves. When I try to get all fancy with it (ie. actually styling), that's when problems start to arise. I have the easiest head of hair and I don't even appreciate it .


 
^ That right there is what I have been doing wrong for the past 3 years. That post is from April 2010 . I'm in the Twist/Braid/Bun PS Challenge and I've actually been sticking with it. BUT the problem with sticking with it is that all the braiding, twisting, and unbraiding has been steadily eating away my progress . Last night, I gently took down my twists and finger-detangled, and everything seemed pretty okay until I jumped in the shower. There was so many broken hairs that I was seriously shocked. I had planned to retwist my hair, but seeing that and doing the length check made me say Hell NO!! 

It is so hard for me to not style my hair! When it was short, it looked best as a wash n'go rather than stretched out. Now, I want to see some length and I know that I can style my hair and not wash it for a week+ . That's no-no number 2 for me. I need to wet and detangle my hair at least twice a week. 

Also looking at my old post has been eye opening. I reached BSB in 2010 before my third anniversary. How could I still be there 3 years later?!


----------



## felic1 (Sep 25, 2013)

ckisland said:


> ^ That right there is what I have been doing wrong for the past 3 years. That post is from April 2010 . I'm in the Twist/Braid/Bun PS Challenge and I've actually been sticking with it. BUT the problem with sticking with it is that all the braiding, twisting, and unbraiding has been steadily eating away my progress . Last night, I gently took down my twists and finger-detangled, and everything seemed pretty okay until I jumped in the shower. There was so many broken hairs that I was seriously shocked. I had planned to retwist my hair, but seeing that and doing the length check made me say Hell NO!!
> 
> It is so hard for me to not style my hair! When it was short, it looked best as a wash n'go rather than stretched out. Now, I want to see some length and I know that I can style my hair and not wash it for a week+ . That's no-no number 2 for me. I need to wet and detangle my hair at least twice a week.
> 
> Also looking at my old post has been eye opening. I reached BSB in 2010 before my third anniversary. How could I still be there 3 years later?!


 
Please don't cry! I am trying to get to APL. It is taking a long time. Maybe you need a protein treatment. Please do not cry anymore. Get up and be courageous. I am so sorry to see these tears!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 25, 2013)

ckisland said:


> ^ That right there is what I have been doing wrong for the past 3 years. That post is from April 2010 . I'm in the Twist/Braid/Bun PS Challenge and I've actually been sticking with it. BUT the problem with sticking with it is that all the braiding, twisting, and unbraiding has been steadily eating away my progress . Last night, I gently took down my twists and finger-detangled, and everything seemed pretty okay until I jumped in the shower. There was so many broken hairs that I was seriously shocked. I had planned to retwist my hair, but seeing that and doing the length check made me say Hell NO!!
> 
> It is so hard for me to not style my hair! When it was short, it looked best as a wash n'go rather than stretched out. Now, I want to see some length and I know that I can style my hair and not wash it for a week+ . That's no-no number 2 for me. I need to wet and detangle my hair at least twice a week.
> 
> Also looking at my old post has been eye opening. I reached BSB in 2010 before my third anniversary. How could I still be there 3 years later?!



ckisland You should do what you know is best for your hair. How often do you re-twist? I only retwist once every week to two weeks even. Then put the twists up in a bun or pin up style.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 25, 2013)

It's interesting that pre_medicalrulz hair prefers protective styling while ckisland's hair prefers wash n goes. Everyone is different and I'm glad to have confirmation from both your stories that if it aint broke...don't fix it.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 25, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Please don't cry! I am trying to get to APL. It is taking a long time. Maybe you need a protein treatment. Please do not cry anymore. Get up and be courageous. I am so sorry to see these tears!


I'll stop being a baby about it, but this length check stung something fierce!! It's like I thought I knew how to ride this bike, but then I turned wrong and splattered all over the sidewalk . I'll get up and put on my big girl pants .



Froreal3 said:


> ckisland You should do what you know is best for your hair. How often do you re-twist? I only retwist once every week to two weeks even. Then put the twists up in a bun or pin up style.





Froreal3 said:


> It's interesting that pre_medicalrulz hair prefers protective styling while ckisland's hair prefers wash n goes. Everyone is different and I'm glad to have confirmation from both your stories that if it aint broke...don't fix it.



When I wore my twists and braids I don't re-twist or braid for about a week. When I was doing my braidout buns I was re-braiding my hair in 3-4 braids every night. Even though it was more manipulation, I had less breakage with that than with putting in and taking down twists. Twist just do not work for me. No ifs, ands, or buts about it  . 
As long as I've been in hair world I know first hand that every head of hair is different. Why I keep jumping on board with what everyone else _seems_ to be doing, I don't know!! Maybe I just want to fit in .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 25, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> ckisland what happened over this past month that caused a problem?
> pre_medicalrulz what happened?  What did you do differently and who told you to do otherwise?
> Froreal3  if you beat me to it please share,



I wore my hair out for 5 months as opposed to PS like Im used too and my retention sucked as opposed to my normal 5 month retention siggie pics. Here is a pic to help prove my point...


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow pre_medicalrulz A picture is worth a thousand words! Sorry that happened. I'm sure you will be back in no time though. What kind of ps do you do? Buns?


----------



## Jewell (Sep 25, 2013)

MileHighDiva

Girl your hair is so Lush and Thick. I must agree with ckisland that is what a trim truly is. Not 3-4" or more. That there would be termed a cut, and more stylists need to understand that, lol. Dont worry, you know your hair stuff (I can tell by your posts), and I'm sure the next check will have you right where you desire to be! KUTGW!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 25, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Wow pre_medicalrulz A picture is worth a thousand words! Sorry that happened. I'm sure you will be back in no time though. What kind of ps do you do? Buns?



I've only done wigs consistently.... so far.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 25, 2013)

this is making me   Both of you had successful regimens, before the setbacks.

ckisland, get back to WNG!  I wonder if your shrinkage is a blessing in disguise, keeping your hair off of your clothes etc. w/o having to PS.  pre_medicalrulz, get back to PS via Wigs!  How do you and metro_qt get all of that hair up under a wig?  Anyhow, both of you have off the hook retention with wigs.  I'm thinking that maybe you should only wear your hair out on special occasions and after a fresh relaxer, so you can stunt on people and let em know.

I think that all of us need to remember that we live with "our hair" on a day to day basis.  Nobody knows our individual heads of hair better than "the owner."  The one thing that I've learned over the past year is that no two heads of hair are the same, and that what works for one may not work for another.  If you've had off the chain success with a particular method handling "your hair."  Stay consistent!  Politely listen to "others" they may have some good info, but take into consideration your hair's properties and KIM.  

We are not going to have anymore setbacks going forward!


----------



## ckisland (Sep 25, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz , Wow! That is so not cool 

Edited to fix the random caps .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 26, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> this is making me   Both of you had successful regimens, before the setbacks.
> 
> ckisland, get back to WNG!  I wonder if your shrinkage is a blessing in disguise, keeping your hair off of your clothes etc. w/o having to PS.  pre_medicalrulz, get back to PS via Wigs!  How do you and metro_qt get all of that hair up under a wig?  Anyhow, both of you have off the hook retention with wigs.  I'm thinking that maybe you should only wear your hair out on special occasions and after a fresh relaxer, so you can stunt on people and let em know.
> 
> ...



Im thinking you are absolutely right! Going back to what got me here in the first place. #Done


----------



## ckisland (Sep 26, 2013)

MileHighDiva , thank you. Thank you! Everything you said was spot on! 

Let me give everyone a big ole e-hug because y'all are the absolute best


:blowkiss:


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 26, 2013)

ckisland said:


> MileHighDiva , thank you. Thank you! Everything you said was spot on!   Let me give everyone a big ole e-hug because y'all are the absolute best   :blowkiss:



You are the BEST yourself lady!  Can't wait to see you surpass your goals!


----------



## ckisland (Sep 26, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> You are the BEST yourself lady!  Can't wait to see you surpass your goals!



Wow! Thank you


----------



## Aireen (Sep 28, 2013)

So behind with this thread. Gotta go back and catch up. Right now I'm just in kind of a weird slump hair wise, hopefully I get out of it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm hoping to do a length check some time in November. 

Bought some scissors so I can do a search & destroy today.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 28, 2013)

I still have that same bun in from last Tuesday. Lol In 3 more days I will do a new bun.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 28, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I still have that same bun in from last Tuesday. Lol In 3 more days I will do a new bun.



Wow!! I wish I could keep a bun in that long!


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is my hair straightened today . I need a 2 inch trim ,my ends Are dry again and knot easily .


----------



## ckisland (Sep 28, 2013)

Kindheart , your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!! 

It took 3 wash n'gos, a shampoo, and a protein DC for my hair to finally act right. Jeez lol!! Hopefully it'll be smooth sailing here on out. My wash n'go today is really cute. It shrunk up to my ears, so it can't rub against jack LOL, but it has good definition and movement.


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 29, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Kindheart , your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!!
> 
> It took 3 wash n'gos, a shampoo, and a protein DC for my hair to finally act right. Jeez lol!! Hopefully it'll be smooth sailing here on out. My wash n'go today is really cute. It shrunk up to my ears, so it can't rub against jack LOL, but it has good definition and movement.



Thank you ckisland 
I will post better quality pics soon .



Split ends


----------



## Aireen (Sep 29, 2013)

Getting my hair relaxed on Thursday!


----------



## sharifeh (Sep 29, 2013)

So ladies i may be transitioning  if I do relax again it I'll be a Texlax in 2014 . We'll see... I still love this thread though!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 29, 2013)

Did a flexirod set  I don't think my hair is right for sets. I've tried rollers and flexi rods so far. *sigh*


----------



## ckisland (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's my length check  . The band is where my waist should be .


----------



## ckisland (Sep 30, 2013)

It's that time of the month and I am going through the worst hormone fluctuations I have ever experienced in my life!!!!! I'm having horrible cravings for sugary drinks (I don't drink soda, but I've had it almost everyday for the past 2 weeks), and my hair-esteem is so low. I just watched a youtube vid and immediately wanted to cut all of my hair off . Like her hair was so gorgeous and mine was so pitiful that I needed to chop it all and start over . I even went to the bathroom mirror to estimate how much I was going to chop off!!!
OMG! I need TOM to hurry up and go because it is making me crazy .


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 30, 2013)

ckisland said:


> It's that time of the month and I am going through the worst hormone fluctuations I have ever experienced in my life!!!!! I'm having horrible cravings for sugary drinks (I don't drink soda, but I've had it almost everyday for the past 2 weeks), and my hair-esteem is so low. I just watched a youtube vid and immediately wanted to cut all of my hair off . Like her hair was so gorgeous and mine was so pitiful that I needed to chop it all and start over . I even went to the bathroom mirror to estimate how much I was going to chop off!!!
> OMG! I need TOM to hurry up and go because it is making me crazy .



Awww I never post in this thread but always lurk, please don't cut your beautiful hair off. I've been there before and thought it was a good idea and then sat there and sulked at how much longer my hair could have been had I not cut it. I hope you're feeling better tomorrow or when the TOM finishes. Big hug!


----------



## DoDo (Sep 30, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Here's my length check  . The band is where my waist should be .



You are BSL  honey, WERK! You have such beautiful thick hair!


----------



## ckisland (Sep 30, 2013)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Awww I never post in this thread but always lurk, please don't cut your beautiful hair off. I've been there before and thought it was a good idea and then sat there and sulked at how much longer my hair could have been had I not cut it. I hope you're feeling better tomorrow or when the TOM finishes. Big hug!



Thank you for this post . I talked myself down because I knew it was the sugar talking. I forgot that I had cut back to APL during my 4th year, and it didn't do me a drop of good  I just need to take my butt to sleep!!


----------



## ckisland (Sep 30, 2013)

DoDo said:


> You are BSL  honey, WERK! You have such beautiful thick hair!



Thank you !!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 30, 2013)

ckisland, I'd die for your density!   

Mail me your hair shears.  I'll let you know when you can check them out for proper use, such as, dustings... 

We're not allowing any emotional and/or unnecessary cuts, up in here.  We have a year and three months to reach our goals, so I'll collect all shears, if necessary.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Oct 1, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> ckisland, I'd die for your density!
> 
> Mail me your hair shears.  I'll let you know when you can check them out for proper use, such as, dustings...
> 
> ...



WORD!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 1, 2013)

ckisland No ma'am! Step away from the shears. Don't you dare touch that gorgeous hair! You only have a few more inches to waist...maybe 4? TOM will be over soon...don't take any drastic measures!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 1, 2013)

I was redoing my bun for work & my ends are begging for a cut. Unfortnately I only cut on a fresh relaxer & I have a long ways for that. Today is cowash day. I have to decide between the gym or cowash. But Im not doing both. Nope. No way.


----------



## felic1 (Oct 1, 2013)

ckisland said:


> It's that time of the month and I am going through the worst hormone fluctuations I have ever experienced in my life!!!!! I'm having horrible cravings for sugary drinks (I don't drink soda, but I've had it almost everyday for the past 2 weeks), and my hair-esteem is so low. I just watched a youtube vid and immediately wanted to cut all of my hair off . Like her hair was so gorgeous and mine was so pitiful that I needed to chop it all and start over . I even went to the bathroom mirror to estimate how much I was going to chop off!!!
> OMG! I need TOM to hurry up and go because it is making me crazy .


 
Uh, sis your hair is looking good. Do not act distraught with all that hair down your back. You love your hair and it will grow, And grow some more. Do not give up. We have to move forward. What are us darn near rookies to do if the veterans throw in the towel. Think of us shorter hair sisters! Pick up the long hair banner! Represent! Keep it Moving!!!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 1, 2013)

Peeking in, it felt good posting in here last night, got me all excited. LOL I dont want to jinx it but I'm like an inch away from waist length so I'm guessing I'll join this thread, maybe I'll officially join in December. But I've been waist length twice before and each time I cut it because of some drastic life changes. Here's to hoping I make it so that I can officially move on to Hip Length for 2014


----------



## ckisland (Oct 1, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> ckisland, I'd die for your density!
> 
> Mail me your hair shears.  I'll let you know when you can check them out for proper use, such as, dustings...
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you so much . You need to be patrolling the streets, snatching up scissors because the urge will come suddenly out of nowhere . I keep my scissors under the sink, and I have to dig to find them because things get out of hand quick!!! 



felic1 said:


> Uh, sis your hair is looking good. Do not act distraught with all that hair down your back. You love your hair and it will grow, And grow some more. Do not give up. We have to move forward. What are us darn near rookies to do if the veterans throw in the towel. Think of us shorter hair sisters! Pick up the long hair banner! Represent! Keep it Moving!!!


Thank you !!! My little sister has been natural for 2 years, and she reminds me of this when I complain about my hair. She gets so mad at me and tells me that I'm just being stupid .


----------



## ckisland (Oct 1, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ckisland No ma'am! Step away from the shears. Don't you dare touch that gorgeous hair! You only have a few more inches to waist...maybe 4? TOM will be over soon...don't take any drastic measures!



Once I get over my hair angst, I realize that I'm not that far from WL. Thank you for reminding me to actually look at where I am . TOM is rolling out so the disaster has been averted .


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 1, 2013)

ckisland Phew! Glad to see that your crisis has been averted.  Your hair is looking so healthy and thick!

I started the braid removal process yesterday and boy, oh, boy, takes me about 50 mins to unravel 10 braids... I'm doing a little each day so I won't get impatient and start ripping out hair. Anyway, I couldn't resist doing a little length check with the section I've taken out so far. And I think maybe I am HBL!!!! I'm just hoping it's not a fluke and after I wash my hair, I can't stretch it down that far anymore lol. We'll see, I guess!


----------



## ckisland (Oct 2, 2013)

LaVgirl , thank you for the compliment but O.M.G your hair :notworthy !!! Congratulations on reaching HL!!!


----------



## kxlot79 (Oct 2, 2013)

LaVgirl 
Thanks for posting pics! I'll be lucky if I make MBL this year but seeing your progress is so motivating!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 2, 2013)

LaVgirl
Yes, you're HL. Congrats! Reggie please? Spill the beans sista!


----------



## DoDo (Oct 2, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Wow! Thank you so much . *You need to be patrolling the streets, snatching up scissors because the urge will come suddenly out of nowhere *. I keep my scissors under the sink, and I have to dig to find them because things get out of hand quick!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you !!! My little sister has been natural for 2 years, and she reminds me of this when I complain about my hair. She gets so mad at me and tells me that I'm just being stupid .



I'm about to join that patrol.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 2, 2013)

LaVgirl said:


> ckisland Phew! Glad to see that your crisis has been averted.  Your hair is looking so healthy and thick!
> 
> I started the braid removal process yesterday and boy, oh, boy, takes me about 50 mins to unravel 10 braids... I'm doing a little each day so I won't get impatient and start ripping out hair. Anyway, I couldn't resist doing a little length check with the section I've taken out so far. And I think maybe I am HBL!!!! I'm just hoping it's not a fluke and after I wash my hair, I can't stretch it down that far anymore lol. We'll see, I guess!



You are hiplength!!!


----------



## grenadiancooliex3 (Oct 2, 2013)

LaVgirl said:


> ckisland Phew! Glad to see that your crisis has been averted.  Your hair is looking so healthy and thick!
> 
> I started the braid removal process yesterday and boy, oh, boy, takes me about 50 mins to unravel 10 braids... I'm doing a little each day so I won't get impatient and start ripping out hair. Anyway, I couldn't resist doing a little length check with the section I've taken out so far. And I think maybe I am HBL!!!! I'm just hoping it's not a fluke and after I wash my hair, I can't stretch it down that far anymore lol. We'll see, I guess!



Looks like you made it! :applauds: congratz! !!


----------



## Aireen (Oct 3, 2013)

Mah hurrrrr is still kind of stuck at MBL-ish, it did grow though since I know I'm closer to WL. I got bangs though, what the hell was I thinking? I know I'm not gonna like these things later but meh, it's just hair. Gosh I can just SEE/FEEL myself at WL by Christmas.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 3, 2013)

Got my hair pressed a few days ago and noticed my highlights have grown out quite a bit. I just got them done this summer and they look to be grown out at least 3 inches. I'm thinking of letting them grow all the way out and then trying a jet black rinse to see how that looks against my skin tone. We shall see. 

One pic is the actual press and the other one is a banana clip ponytail I was forced to do after a flexi rod failed attempt at maintaining the press. (2 flexi rods came undone in the middle of the night) 

With and without camera flash.


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks, guys!!! Froreal3 I don't have much of a regimen. I basically wash every 1-2 weeks, moisturize with a spinoff kimmaytube leave-in mix, do chunky twists and bun. During the week, I'll spritz or rinse with water and re-moisturize as needed.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 3, 2013)

LaVgirl, you're a hairspiration.  So you wear these chunky twists in a bun or did you mean you do chunky twists and sometimes bun?


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 3, 2013)

Froreal3 Haha thank you!! I bun my twists (about 15 maybe). Not even a real bun, I "floop" it - that thing where you pony tail and tuck the ends under. Just bunning alone is not as effective at keeping in the moisture.  If you try it, you might have to use a gel or something with hold to keep the edges and roots down... I never do and that's why my hair always looks messy lol.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 3, 2013)

^^Well it sounds like I'm on the right track because that is how I wear my hair as well.  It's because I'm lazy.


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 3, 2013)

Yup, me too!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 4, 2013)

Omg my ends look even worst this morning. Ridiculous.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 4, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Omg my ends look even worst this morning. Ridiculous.



I swear the struggle stays real!!!  If it's not one thing, it's something else .


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 4, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I swear the struggle stays real!!!  If it's not one thing, it's something else .


You aint neva lied. I'm trying real hard not to pull a @Whimsy and cut all my hair off right now. Splits and breaks and breaks and splits. 

I'm so over it. A chin length bob is looking real good to me right now.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 4, 2013)

So I cowashed again & back in a bun.... I cannot wait for a cut. This is the longest 12 week wait ever! 
Cutting back to waist is going to be liberating.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 4, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> So I cowashed again & back in a bun.... I cannot wait for a cut. This is the longest 12 week wait ever!
> Cutting back to waist is going to be liberating.



pre_medicalrulz

You said you were cutting a couple of inches due to your ends a couple of weeks ago, right after your relaxer.  Why are you choppin' at the bit to cut again?  You shouldn't need to cut again so soon.  

I can see right now that I'm going to have to get a bedazzler for my whip.  It needs to be pretty if I'm using it frequently   Y'all done went cut and trim crazy up in here.


----------



## ManeStreet (Oct 4, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> So I cowashed again & back in a bun.... I cannot wait for a cut. This is the longest 12 week wait ever!
> Cutting back to waist is going to be liberating.



Yep. I understand. I've been cutting back to waist for all of 2013.....


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 4, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @pre_medicalrulz
> 
> You said you were cutting a couple of inches due to your ends a couple of weeks ago, right after your relaxer.  Why are you choppin' at the bit to cut again?  You shouldn't need to cut again so soon.
> 
> I can see right now that I'm going to have to get a bedazzler for my whip.  It needs to be pretty if I'm using it frequently *  Y'all done went cut and trim crazy up in here.*


Umm. I guess I shouldn't mention that I think I'm going to give myself a trim this weekend. I wanted to wait until December but my hair is getting on my nerves and I'm trying not to do something drastic. 

I figure I'll trim and then do inversion for a week so I shouldn't miss what I trim away.

***dodges whip***


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 5, 2013)

cocosweet, when was your last trim?  Was it recent, like two weeks ago?  That's the only reason I'm cracking the bedazzled .  I know we have to dust/trim for maintenance and health comes before length.  We're not having any unnecessary cut/trim(s) up in here!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 5, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> You said you were cutting a couple of inches due to your ends a couple of weeks ago, right after your relaxer.  Why are you choppin' at the bit to cut again?  You shouldn't need to cut again so soon.
> 
> I can see right now that I'm going to have to get a bedazzler for my whip.  It needs to be pretty if I'm using it frequently   Y'all done went cut and trim crazy up in here.



I trimmed the day of my relaxer but I need a cut. I like thick strong ends....my retention is more successful that way.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 5, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> cocosweet, when was your last trim?  Was it recent, like two weeks ago?  That's the only reason I'm cracking the bedazzled .  I know we have to dust/trim for maintenance and health comes before length.  We're not having any unnecessary cut/trim(s) up in here!



I love it! Bedazzled whip...


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 5, 2013)

cocosweet I had to do a quick Google search. I had never before heard of inversion. It is so interesting! Does this really work for you? I think I'd like to try it out.


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 5, 2013)

LaVgirl said:


> @cocosweet I had to do a quick Google search. I had never before heard of inversion. It is so interesting! Does this really work for you? I think I'd like to try it out.


LaVgirl,

I got at least half an inch in a week when I did it before. You're only supposed to do it for 7 days at a time though.


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 5, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @cocosweet, when was your last trim?  Was it recent, like two weeks ago?  That's the only reason I'm cracking the bedazzled .  I know we have to dust/trim for maintenance and health comes before length.  We're not having any unnecessary cut/trim(s) up in here!


MileHighDiva, it think it was July or August. I usually dust when I feel my ends getting raggedy, but there must have been a point when dusting was no longer enough and I'm paying for it. I think I was doing it about every three months. I used to be scissor happy and my hair stayed the same length for years but it was healthy. I need to find a happy medium.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 5, 2013)

It seems to be hair cutting season up in here !!! I'm in my right frame of mind now, and I'm so glad I didn't go there .

On a good note, I tried Cantu Curling Custard today and OMG this might be love  . I tested out small bit last night by using it to twist a small section of my dry hair. Great results!! I would recommend it for the slip alone . I could dry detangle with this and that's saying a lot! It is the easiest gel/cream/styler/custard I have ever applied. And I thought the texture would be snotty like other custards, but it's thick and more like glue. What made me pick it up is the fact that it's mineral/petroleum, silicon, propylene, paraben, and PVP free!!! I diffused with my blowdryer and I love the results. Now the real test is to see how many days I can get out of it .


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 5, 2013)

ckisland said:


> It seems to be hair cutting season up in here !!! I'm in my right frame of mind now, and I'm so glad I didn't go there .
> 
> I'm happy that feeling passed over.
> 
> ...


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 6, 2013)

I had to have the hubby hide my scissors.  I'm glad I did, cause I'm getting closer to WL & my ends are fine. I don't use heat at all because airdrying is going well for me. 

So the plan is to continue to PS until dec 2014 & do a big trim them. I'm buying a creaclip & the hubby will trim it for me. He's excited after I showed him the video. 

My goal is ushaped full HL. So my longest layer is 4.5 inches away & my shortest layer is 8 inches away. Very doable. 

I want to use wigs as PS but I have no idea where to start or what to do with my hair while I workout. Working out and sweating profusely is giving me crazy new growth. My spinning classes have the sweat dripping down my face continuously!  

Since I rarely where my hair down, it's easier not to be tempted to cut. I still get tempted cause I love perfect blunt ends.  Oh well,  I will have that dream hemline 12/2014 just in time for my 10th wedding anniversary!


----------



## JosieLynn (Oct 6, 2013)

So on friday I did an Amla HOT with a little black castor oil as well and....that is some super oil! :hero:  I accidentally made it an overnight HOT but when I went to wash my hair the next morning it took me *3 shampoos* to get it where my hair didn't still feel oily and i was sure my scalp was clean lol  thankfully even after all that my hair still felt very soft and was easy to detangle ...just have to remember 30 min HOT is all i need with the amla lol. Also i ended up blowdrying, straightening and doing a light dusting. I haven't cut/trim/dusted my hair since december of 2012 so i figured it was time and I really didnt have to cut any substantial amount off, at the most in some areas MAYBE an 1/8 in, so i'll wear my hair out today since it's straightened and then it's back to flat-twists and buns for the week. here's a photo of the total amount trimmed as well as a dry flat-twist and bantu-knot out I wore yesterday


----------



## ckisland (Oct 6, 2013)

JosieLynn , you did a great job on your hair. It looks fabulous .


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 6, 2013)

JosieLynn, that looks awesome!


----------



## JosieLynn (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you! ckisland Froreal3 

So i have a question for the thread: does anyone find their hair to be lightening itself over time??? My hair is slowly becoming a much lighter sandy brown than I ever remember. My mother doesn't even remember it being this light and I have read about being out in the sun can "bleach" it along with chlorine exposure but I haven't been swimming and I don't really spend a ton of time outdoors especially since it's getting colder. So I haven't the foggiest idea what's causing this color change. It doesn't seem to be unhealthy in anyway, I'm just shocked by the difference in color lately. Help please!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 7, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Thank you! ckisland Froreal3
> 
> So i have a question for the thread: does anyone find their hair to be lightening itself over time??? My hair is slowly becoming a much lighter sandy brown than I ever remember. My mother doesn't even remember it being this light and I have read about being out in the sun can "bleach" it along with chlorine exposure but I haven't been swimming and I don't really spend a ton of time outdoors especially since it's getting colder. So I haven't the foggiest idea what's causing this color change. It doesn't seem to be unhealthy in anyway, I'm just shocked by the difference in color lately. Help please!



Im relaxed so I know that's why my hair turned a lighter dirty brown.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 7, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Thank you! ckisland Froreal3
> 
> So i have a question for the thread: does anyone find their hair to be lightening itself over time??? My hair is slowly becoming a much lighter sandy brown than I ever remember. My mother doesn't even remember it being this light and I have read about being out in the sun can "bleach" it along with chlorine exposure but I haven't been swimming and I don't really spend a ton of time outdoors especially since it's getting colder. So I haven't the foggiest idea what's causing this color change. It doesn't seem to be unhealthy in anyway, I'm just shocked by the difference in color lately. Help please!



JosieLynn my hair color hasn't turned. Have you been using henna? It may just be because your hair is moisturized now.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 7, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Thank you! ckisland Froreal3
> 
> So i have a question for the thread: does anyone find their hair to be lightening itself over time??? My hair is slowly becoming a much lighter sandy brown than I ever remember. My mother doesn't even remember it being this light and I have read about being out in the sun can "bleach" it along with chlorine exposure but I haven't been swimming and I don't really spend a ton of time outdoors especially since it's getting colder. So I haven't the foggiest idea what's causing this color change. It doesn't seem to be unhealthy in anyway, I'm just shocked by the difference in color lately. Help please!



My hair had always been almost black my whole life until a couple of years of being natural. In the summer my hair lightens a lot (I don't swim either) to medium-dark brown. The tips will have a reddy-brown hue that I kept cutting off thinking it was left over dye , until I realized that they kept coming back. My mom is relaxed, but she has such pretty highlights now. They're super obvious and look professionally done .


----------



## JosieLynn (Oct 7, 2013)

that's so bizarre to me, I stopped using henna almost 2 years ago and a lot of ppl can tell it's different at the top of my head so that means it's growing out a different color. and i've been natural 3 years now....i guess if it's not doing anything else crazy i'll just let it be


----------



## ckisland (Oct 7, 2013)

Sigh Cantu Curling Custard. Why do you have to have great hold but suddenly start flaking like crazy?! What am I suppose to do with that?!


----------



## ckisland (Oct 8, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Sigh Cantu Curling Custard. Why do you have to have great hold but suddenly start flaking like crazy?! What am I suppose to do with that?!


^ I think it was the little bit of Aussie Moist I left in my hair. I totally forgot that it's too thick to play well with gels. Had to do an emergency wash at 11 at night .


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 12, 2013)

My hair is a little longer than BSL and thinking about getting box braids.  Do you all think that's a good idea?


----------



## ckisland (Oct 13, 2013)

That late night wash was a success and gave me fifth day hair . I used Giovanni 50/50 as my leave-in and had no flaking. Plus, I was able to rinse away the gel that had been in before with just water. Even though the jar of curling custard I have now looks barely touched (another plus), I'm picking up another jar from Walmart. I freaking love this stuff!!!


----------



## DoDo (Oct 13, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> My hair is a little longer than BSL and thinking about getting box braids.  Do you all think that's a good idea?



soldier4hair

In my experience, unless they are carefully self installed and then carefully self removed within 2 months. Probably not. The African hair braiders I used to go see were absolute murder on my hair. In fact I stopped relaxing ever since the age of 19. I am 27 now. It is only when I stopped going to the hair braiders in 2011 that I began this healthy hair journey. I started off with neck length hair and now have waist length hair. Before then my hair stayed between neck length and shoulder length for six years. 

I went back to get kinky twists in the summer of 2011 and vowed never again. I removed the twists myself after only 3 weeks and finger detangled each section of hair at take-down. That is how I saved my length. However, the hair braider still used a rat tail comb to rip through each section in order to part my hair. So, for a while I had somewhat reduced density. 

I say this to say that in order to maintain a braid style as an effective protective style, find a gentle stylist or do it yourself. Also don't keep them in too long or the hair will have an opportunity to wrap around itself at the root.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm so lazy. I've had DC in my hair all weekend. I plan to rinse it out and put some twists in.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 13, 2013)

DoDo thank you is not enough. Sometimes you have to hear it from someone else.  I'm so hair lazy lately.

 I think I'm going to go to my trusted hair stylist.  She's about an hour away from me.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 14, 2013)

Almost 2 weeks post relaxer, time goes by so fast.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 15, 2013)

I've recently damaged a piece of my hairline at the very front. It's that kind of damage that is so beyond repair. Luckily, it's a small piece right at the front so it doesn't show or get noticed but I'm still bothered by it. I'll be using my protein conditioner for a while to help that area and other parts of my hair that are possibly damaged. I'm pretty shocked... this part of my hair used to be so healthy.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 15, 2013)

Aireen said:


> I've recently damaged a piece of my hairline at the very front. It's that kind of damage that is so beyond repair. Luckily, it's a small piece right at the front so it doesn't show or get noticed but I'm still bothered by it. I'll be using my protein conditioner for a while to help that area and other parts of my hair that are possibly damaged. I'm pretty shocked... this part of my hair used to be so healthy.



What happened?  How did you damage it?   I hope that area bounces back quick!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm about 1 1/2 inches from WL.  I told my SO that I'm giving myself until December of next year to reach HL.  I'm more than confident that I can make it long before then.  So my goal for the end of this challenge is to be HIT length (like WHIP length, only between hip & tailbone  )


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 15, 2013)

curlycrocheter said:


> I'm about 1 1/2 inches from WL.  I told my SO that I'm giving myself until December of next year to reach HL.  I'm more than confident that I can make it long before then.  So my goal for the end of this challenge is to be HIT length (like WHIP length, only between hip & tailbone  )



I love it!  HIT length!  Sounds like a great plan lady. Can't wait to see you get there.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 15, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> What happened?  How did you damage it?   I hope that area bounces back quick!


I don't really know actually. I remember noticing it after the last time I used Aphogee 2-Step. Maybe that small area is protein overloaded? I'm not sure, it feels over-processed so my guess is that the area has been damaged by relaxer.

I hope it recovers too. I'm going back to using my Mill Creek Keratin Conditioner to see if it'll help.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 15, 2013)

Aireen I'm not familiar with the Mill Creek DC.  Is it a low, medium, or hard protein treatment?  If it's med to hard please follow-up with a moisturizing DC, so that your hair is balanced.  Do you self relax?  If so, do you rotate what area of your hair you start applying relaxer to each time you apply it.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 15, 2013)

Aireen , I'm sorry about your hair  .
ETA: Maybe you should try a really good moisturizing DC + protein combo?


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Oct 15, 2013)

If it doesn't rain next week I'm going to straighten so that I can do my quarterly trim.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 15, 2013)

MileHighDiva + ckisland, I do not self relax, my stylist does it and she always starts at the middle and does the edges last or almost last. I've never had problems with my middle but I've always with my edges. They've grown out because I make sure to apply tons of conditioner to that area. I don't know what happened to the very front pieces but they're VERY damaged. (Well... I remember I touched up my edges because keeping 2 textures allows for breakage and I used ApHogee 2-Step the same day and the area was damaged ever since then.) Maybe I'll take a pic on Friday and show you guys what I'm working with? I'm really trying to balance the protein/moisture/ceramides in my hair to help out the area and boost retention overall.

This is Mill Creek, I don't think of it as a strong protein even though keratin is the 2nd ingredient. I do make sure to use something moisturizing afterwards though.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 18, 2013)

Might flat iron my hair tomorrow for a party. I did this week and liked the results but did not really show it off. I probably won't flat iron again after this... I feel like the plates are melting my cuticles, lol is it weird to be scared to flat-iron your hair?


----------



## Aireen (Oct 19, 2013)

I keep hearing glowing reviews about biotin so I'm going to try it ONE MORE TIME. If this thing makes me break out to the extreme like it usually does, I'm leaving it alone forever.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 19, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Might flat iron my hair tomorrow for a party. I did this week and liked the results but did not really show it off. I probably won't flat iron again after this... I feel like the plates are melting my cuticles, lol is it weird to be scared to flat-iron your hair?



Nope it's not weird at all. I haven't flat ironed in 2 years out of laziness. SMH!  Hope you post pics.


----------



## ilong (Oct 19, 2013)

Aireen - Im sorry to hear about your hair -  but I know you can nurse it back to health.  ITA about flat ironing the hair - I'm afraid to do anything to my hair other than cleanse, condition, M&S and protect .  
I saw your comment on Biotin - I think the press on it is unjustified (otherwise we would all be repunzels )  Have you considered taking Bamboo Extract - it has 70% Silica compared to 7% in horsetail which is in biotin.  With either one you should take B-complex for absorption.


----------



## ilong (Oct 19, 2013)

bebezazueta - I have always admired your signy pic.  That top was made for your back hair line.  Beautiful hair - beautiful top.   But I have a question - your advatar is reflecting weight loss success?  If so, congrats and GREAT job.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 19, 2013)

Well after using a really good biotin conditioner on my hair yesterday,  the damage in the front by my hairline isn't as obvious anymore. I'm  going to keep using it and just be gentle with the area.

As for silica, I take Biosil drops. Do I still need a B-complex for it, ilong?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 20, 2013)

FINALLY put my hair in a protective style (Havana Twists) They came out really nice! but i do have to redo on in the back that i knew would be too larger of a piece


----------



## ckisland (Oct 20, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart , WOW!!! I love 'em !!

Lawd! Lawd! Lawd! Why did I get cocky and think that my hair, that got wet in the rain, shrunk up, and had be slept on free and loose 2 nights (not including afternoon naps), could make it until wash day today ? My gut told me to do it yesterday, but noooooo I had to be lazy . My hair was a matted mess when I went to bed last night. This morning, I got up early and drenched it in oil wrangled it into 4 braids and baggied before going back to sleep. When I finally got up, I undid each braid and slathered on a ton of Aussie Moist and now I'm letting it marinate. 

Sigh. It's going to be one of those long, gentle finger detangling sessions, and I hope I don't lose too much hair .


----------



## melahnee (Oct 20, 2013)

my puff is growing. Lol  soon it will be the size of my head!


----------



## melahnee (Oct 20, 2013)

this is my current length. I've dusted/trimmed every month since like July. My ends are a lot thicker than they used to be, but I'm bad because I straightened my hair three times since april. I feel soo far from wl! no more flat ironing for me this year.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 20, 2013)

ckisland said:


> ManiiSweetheart , WOW!!! I love 'em !!
> 
> Sigh. It's going to be one of those long, gentle finger detangling sessions, and I hope I don't lose too much hair .



Thanks!

Sending finger strength your way!


----------



## ckisland (Oct 20, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sending finger strength your way!



 Thank you!!! 

I watched a movie to take my mind off of the process. Took about 40 mins, which isn't too bad. I'm not sure if I lost a little too much hair or a reasonable amount since I had 7 days of shed hair (and everything else) matted up in there. Now the 'do's greased up and clipped up in 2 braids.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 20, 2013)

at that gif!


----------



## DoDo (Oct 21, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sending finger strength your way!



Too funny!

Guys, I don't think I will remain in this challenge. I have accepted that my hair is already too much to handle at this length, so I am not focusing on length retention at this point. If it grows more, that is fine I will not actively cut it, buuuut I no longer think I have the patience for babying HL/TBL/CL hair. I will still stop in from time to time to cheer from the sidelines.

For those of you who want more thickness, careful what you wish for .


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 21, 2013)

ilong said:


> bebezazueta - I have always admired your signy pic.  That top was made for your back hair line.  Beautiful hair - beautiful top.   But I have a question - your advatar is reflecting weight loss success?  If so, congrats and GREAT job.



Thanks sweetheart. That top is a dress & I haven't worn it in a while. Both my siggy & avatar pics are from last year. I lost 60 lbs last year and uhm I started a new job & stopped working out but I'm back and down 10 lbs. 

I haven't worn my hair down in months.  So next time I do, I'll have to update my siggy & make sure to wear that dress.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 21, 2013)

After this cut Im going to need ALL of 2014 to get to HL. However, after this cut I guarantee I get to HL in a breeze.  

Its nice when you know your hair in and out. *does the cabbage patch*


----------



## ckisland (Oct 21, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> After this cut Im going to need ALL of 2014 to get to HL. However, after this cut I guarantee I get to HL in a breeze.
> 
> Its nice when you know your hair in and out. *does the cabbage patch*



It would be nice to know your hair in and out. Everytime I think I know what to do, I realize that I really don't. I have a list of don'ts but I still don't completely know what to do . I'm tired of being in BSL-MBL land!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 22, 2013)

*tear* I butchered it. Good note, made an appt for Thursday to get it fixed. *exhales*


----------



## Aireen (Oct 22, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> *tear* I butchered it. Good note, made an appt for Thursday to get it fixed. *exhales*
> 
> 
> View attachment 230391


Your hair is soooo thick, pre_medicalrulz! How much are you thinking of cutting off?


----------



## ckisland (Oct 22, 2013)

I did it! I did it!! For the first time ever (as a natural) I was able to successfully straighten my hair and get it straight like it was from the salon . Though that was the first time I saw my hair actually straight as a natural. 
Took me 3 hours and 20 mins because I didn't know what I was doing but I was willing to go slowly and get it right. I lost 2 hamsters worth of hair, and my ends were horrific . I had knots all up and down my strands and splits galore!! But after I blowdried my hair felt thicker than it has ever felt in my life. It was like I had someone else's hair in my brush and comb. But you know what? I absolutely love it. 3 hours, a trim, and an ungodly amount of hair loss later were all worth because I am so glad that I don't have to deal with my curls when I wake up in the morning .

Now I'm a little past APL partially due to recent breakage and partially due to my trim tonight. It's okay though. I feel renewed in reaching my length goals, but I'm going to experiment with going at it from a new angle. So no HL for me unless I get some unicorn hair growth genes  (I kid. I kid). But I'm going to hang around because I love this thread so much


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 22, 2013)

^^^ Yay! ckisland It looks so soft.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 22, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Your hair is soooo thick, pre_medicalrulz! How much are you thinking of cutting off?



Probably just a few inches. Kinda wanna give it a blunt cut again & go from there....


----------



## ckisland (Oct 22, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^ Yay! ckisland It looks so soft.



Thank you!!! It is really soft and I can actually comb through this time vs my past attempts 

I tried to take back shots


----------



## DoDo (Oct 22, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> *tear* I butchered it. Good note, made an appt for Thursday to get it fixed. *exhales*
> 
> 
> View attachment 230391



pre_medicalrulz
You will move past this ! Your hair is bangin' and you know this! I am a big fan of you and your hair!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 23, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz are you cutting for aesthetic or hair health reasons?  Your hair doesn't look unhealthy.  Since you're protective styling most of the time, have you considered Chicoro's Goal Point Trimming method?


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 23, 2013)

^^^pre_medicalrulz...of course you know what's best for your hair, but I don't think you should cut any more. You just did a drastic cut.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 23, 2013)

The crown of my head is sooooo itchy... ugh! I'm wondering if I washed out all the shampoo from that area because this is the first time I've had any kind of itching in a long time. The area is also kind of tender because I keep trying to scratch it. No flakes though but I've got an extra funky smell coming from there and it's really itchy so I better wash today or tomorrow. I'll miss my flat-iron loool. (Sorry for tmi, ladies. I'm very descriptive.)


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 23, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> pre_medicalrulz are you cutting for aesthetic or hair health reasons?  Your hair doesn't look unhealthy.  Since you're protective styling most of the time, have you considered Chicoro's Goal Point Trimming method?



Im going to look this up unless you have a link...sounds interesting. 

Yea def healthy ends. My ends seemed fragile to me...worn down.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 23, 2013)

Goal Point Trimming per Chicoro

What is a Length Based Trim and How Do You Incorporate It into Your Routine?  

If you are trying to gain length, then a length based trim may be just for you. Instead of trimming your hair based on a time table such as every 6 to 8 weeks, you base your trim on other factors: its length and your hair goals.

The length based trim should be performed on hair that has been 'thermally' or heat straightened. This includes but is not limited to blow drying, flat ironing and/or pressing. Once you have your hair relatively straight and styled in a way that you like to wear your hair, examine your ends. You will see that some hair is going to be longer than other hairs. The bulk or majority of your hair will be at the same length. Those longer hairs will make your hair appear scraggly and uneven on the ends.

Identify where the bulk of the hair is.
Determine the next length that you would like your hair to reach. It should not be more than 2-4 inches longer than the bulk of your hair.
Trim off the hair that goes beyond the goal length.
Allow your hair to fill in thickly at the new goal point length. Keep it trimmed at this length until the bulk fills in at the new length!

Congratulations! You now know how to perform a length based trim. I also call this the "Goal Point Method."  You use this type of trim when you are trying to gain length, as fast as possible, on healthy hair.

TRIM Every 6-8 Weeks = To Maintain Length
TRIM Based on Length= To Reach Goal Length Faster
Only CUT = To Change Hair Style or Remove Damaged Ends

pre_medicalrulz, she has a more complex explanation in her book.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 23, 2013)

Should You Trim Your Hair Every 6 to 8 Weeks?   

A trim is defined as, "To put into a neat or orderly condition by clipping, paring, pruning, etc."  A trim is also defined as, "A haircut that restores the previous cut to neatness without changing the hairstyle." Now that we have a common definition of what a trim is, should you trim your hair every 6 to 8 weeks?  Let's talk about it.

Trimming your hair based on a time frame, such as every 6 weeks or 8 weeks is not a  method to make your hair grow faster. Trimming does not make hair grow. For most of us, trimming the hair this frequently is a way to MAINTAIN our current length.

For some of us, it is way to keep our hair ends neat as the hair gains length, slowly.  For almost all of us, trimming the hair based solely on a timetable of 6 to 8 weeks is not the fastest way to gain length.  

Why not? This is because hair, especially afro textured hair, grows in whorls. 

Think of hair used for weaving. It is all the same length. If you take that hair and wrap it around someone's head, around and around, that's a kind of whorl.

Although that weaved hair is the same length, once you start wrapping it around a head, some of it seems longer or shorter. This is due to the location  of the weaved hair on the head. Think of a sea shell. The shell goes around and around, in whorls.

Our natural hair grows the same way as that wrapped piece of weaving hair and that shell. These are all examples of whorls.

My suggestion is to trim your hair on a time based schedule only when your goal is to neaten up the ends of a style you wish to maintain, at your hair's current length.  A trim is for maintenance. A cut is used to CHANGE the hair. A cut is used to give yourself a new style, to completely remove split or damaged ends or to shorten the current length.     

If you are trying to gain length, a trim can be useful for your purpose. The caveat or catch is that the trim should not be time based. The trim should be length based.  


BeautifyBitByBit.com

Chicoro


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 23, 2013)

Sheesh....so I need to pick a goal length then. Maybe HL....


----------



## Subscribe (Oct 23, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Im going to look this up unless you have a link...sounds interesting.
> 
> Yea def healthy ends. My ends seemed fragile to me...worn down.



When is the start dates of your pics in your siggy?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 23, 2013)

Subscribe said:


> When is the start dates of your pics in your siggy?



Start date is June or July 2010.....


----------



## ckisland (Oct 23, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz , fingers crossed that your appointment goes well and your stylist does what you ask. Because if you come back with a salon horror story, there's going to be a mob of LHCFers waiting for certain stylist to get off work  

I'm considering trimming a little more and restarting at full APL. After going back and forth on whether to stay natural or not, I'm excited to start a new HHJ as a predominately straight natural. Off to do even more research !!


----------



## Aireen (Oct 23, 2013)

This may be an unpopular opinion but @pre_medicalrulz, I say trim to where you need to/feel comfortable. There is *NO* point to worn down ends on a healthy hair care journey. If you need a fresh start before progressing towards HL-TBL then cut as much as you need. Also, if protective styling is what helps you and you want to/you're willing to use that method to get to your goal then do it. Listen to *yourself* and what *you* know will benefit _your_ hair. You said in a previous post that listening to others caused your ends to become weak, this is the perfect time to go back to what you're used to doing – following your own advice. Forget about trying to get to a certain length before the end of 2014, yeah it would be great but ultimately healthy hair is a journey not a race; this challenge is going to be remade for 2016 anyway.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 23, 2013)

My sister said she's going natural and she wants my help ... ive been waiting for her to make a desicion for 4 years


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Oct 23, 2013)

I think my longest layer is waist length (grazing ) but I'm not sure.....ill check when I cowash tonight.......but I still feel like I'm bald headed and my hair is not growing...


----------



## Aireen (Oct 23, 2013)

I won't lie, I know I want to go natural at some point in my life. Y'all make it look effortless, ManiiSweetheart. I just love my relaxed hair way too much now though.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 23, 2013)

OKAY I made a mask after being inspired by a Youtuber. It's whole milk, EVOO, EVCO, and honey. I'm wondering if I should use this as a pre-poo or as a DC before I condition with something more softening.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 23, 2013)

Aireen said:


> I won't lie, I know I want to go natural at some point in my life. Y'all make it look effortless, ManiiSweetheart. I just love my relaxed hair way too much now though.



I know, i loooove relaxed hair too i justed wanted a close naturalista so i've been slowly recruiting my sister for a while 
LOL "effortless"


----------



## Aireen (Oct 24, 2013)

Too lazy to wash my hair but I know I need to.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 24, 2013)

Im glad to be in this challenge but sometimes this length seem impossible....


----------



## Aireen (Oct 24, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Im glad to be in this challenge but sometimes this length seem impossible....


I know but we'll get there, we just have to be patient. Average hair growth is just super slowwwww but once you get your retention straightened out, it's just a waiting game.


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 26, 2013)

Kind of a random, weird post but anyway... I had a dream 3 nights ago that my hair was sooo long, way down my bottom and I pulled it down effortlessly to show off to someone.  And then last night in one of my dreams someone I know flat ironed my hair for me (after I had only asked for a light blowdry) and then I'm like hey why are my ends so neat? And I realized she had chopped my hair to around APL.  Scary!


----------



## ManeStreet (Oct 26, 2013)

Aireen I'm joining. I fell short for the 2013 challenge so now I'm here.

-Current length + hair type: Waist length, 3c with color & Soft-liss bkt
- Regimen: Wash & deep condition about every 7-10 days then braidout, twistout or flatiron. Moisturize & seal every day. Regular trims.

- Exact goal length: Hip length. 3 inches away.

- Goal date: August 2014

- Plans

- Maintenance once goal is achieved: Regimen will stay the same Regular trims to maintain healthy ends.


----------



## ManeStreet (Oct 26, 2013)

Aireen said:


> This may be an unpopular opinion but @pre_medicalrulz, I say trim to where you need to/feel comfortable. There is *NO* point to worn down ends on a healthy hair care journey. If you need a fresh start before progressing towards HL-TBL then cut as much as you need. Also, if protective styling is what helps you and you want to/you're willing to use that method to get to your goal then do it. Listen to *yourself* and what *you* know will benefit _your_ hair. You said in a previous post that listening to others caused your ends to become weak, this is the perfect time to go back to what you're used to doing – following your own advice. Forget about trying to get to a certain length before the end of 2014, yeah it would be great but ultimately healthy hair is a journey not a race; this challenge is going to be remade for 2016 anyway.



I agree 100%. I spent 2013 working on my ends & trimming off sketchy ends & at first I was bummed but I didn't make hip length in 2013 but then I saw how worthwhile it actually was to have ends in good shape.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 28, 2013)

Got a corrective relaxer today. Doing a super protein treatment in 6 days to try to replenish my hair. If I had enough patience, I'd do a search and destroy too – we'll see.

NTS: I have to do one on my mum too.


----------



## syncerelyhis (Oct 28, 2013)

Aireen

I'm late I know but :bouncegre can I join?
*
- Current length + hair type *
Currently Grazing WL. 4A. Relaxed.









*- Regimen*
vitamins daily - Biotin, Prenatal 
     protective styling daily at least 50% of the time
     pre-poo (oils - castor, olive, etc) & washing (shea moisture moisture retention shampoo) & protein treatment (aphogee 2 min) & deep conditioning once per week (ORS Pak or Silk Elements Olive Oil)
     moisturizing daily - shea moisture curl & style milkr
     exercise
     use of direct heat only for length checks/special occassions
trim .5 inch every ten weeks (at least for now, I'm really focusing on thick healthy ends)
Relax every 10/12 weeks

*- Exact goal length*
Somewhere Btw Hip Length/Tailbone - Not always sure I know the difference.Thick Blunt Ends that sit just above my jeans kinda Like this:





*- Goal date*
December 2014. I am about 5 inches from where I need to be. My hair grows about .7 inches a month. Factoring in trims I should be able to make my goal. 

*-Plans*
As a newly relaxed lady, I have got to learn to rollerset my hair this year.

*- Maintenance once goal is achieved*
Will continue to trim to that length, I don't really desire to have my hair any longer....At least not for now(we tend to get hair anorexia around here). Continue to treat my hair well - bunning/low manipulation styles.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 29, 2013)

Can't wait for the next 2 inches to grow! I feel like then I'll finally kind of consider my hair long – I hope.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Oct 29, 2013)

I came across this tumblr site http://rapunzelsdaughters.tumblr.com/ and had to share with you ladies. Lots of hair inspiration on there.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 29, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Can't wait for the next 2 inches to grow! I feel like then I'll finally kind of consider my hair long – I hope.



What length will you be by 2 inches?


----------



## Aireen (Oct 29, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> What length will you be by 2 inches?


Definite WL or at least grazing.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 29, 2013)

syncerelyhis , your hair is soooooooo thick!!!! I loves it .


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 29, 2013)

syncerelyhis said:


> Aireen  I'm late I know but :bouncegre can I join?  - Current length + hair type  Currently Grazing WL. 4A. Relaxed.  - Regimen vitamins daily - Biotin, Prenatal protective styling daily at least 50% of the time pre-poo (oils - castor, olive, etc) & washing (shea moisture moisture retention shampoo) & protein treatment (aphogee 2 min) & deep conditioning once per week (ORS Pak or Silk Elements Olive Oil) moisturizing daily - shea moisture curl & style milkr exercise use of direct heat only for length checks/special occassions trim .5 inch every ten weeks (at least for now, I'm really focusing on thick healthy ends) Relax every 10/12 weeks  - Exact goal length Somewhere Btw Hip Length/Tailbone - Not always sure I know the difference.Thick Blunt Ends that sit just above my jeans kinda Like this:  - Goal date December 2014. I am about 5 inches from where I need to be. My hair grows about .7 inches a month. Factoring in trims I should be able to make my goal.  -Plans As a newly relaxed lady, I have got to learn to rollerset my hair this year.  - Maintenance once goal is achieved Will continue to trim to that length, I don't really desire to have my hair any longer....At least not for now(we tend to get hair anorexia around here). Continue to treat my hair well - bunning/low manipulation styles.



Girl where you been?!  Your thickness and length and hemline is exactly my goal. Memorizing your Reggie now.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 30, 2013)

I've realized one of the best things about my personal hair journey is the fact that I do not worry about breakage. I figure that it's a regular part of a hair journey, is inevitable and is actually a good thing – only because I like the slightly tapered ends look and it helps me figure out what I need to do with my hair. I don't know if everyone feels the same way though because I've realized some people freak out over it. *Do you guys worry about breakage or you just kind of let it be as long as it isn't extreme?*


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 30, 2013)

Aireen said:


> I've realized one of the best things about my personal hair journey is the fact that I do not worry about breakage. I figure that it's a regular part of a hair journey, is inevitable and is actually a good thing – only because I like the slightly tapered ends look and it helps me figure out what I need to do with my hair. I don't know if everyone feels the same way though because I've realized some people freak out over it. *Do you guys worry about breakage or you just kind of let it be as long as it isn't extreme?*



Aireen I don't like breakage, but as long as it's minimal I'm not caring. I know that when I have too much it's usually because I need a protein treatment. I tend to overmoisturize at times. I also believe it's inevitable as well. As long as I'm retaining enough to meet my goals, I'm happy.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 30, 2013)

Im anti-breakage.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 30, 2013)

Damn it Whimsy I told you not to cut your hair LOL short hair is more maintenance 
http://www.curlynikki.com/2013/10/short-hair-problems-4-reasons-why-my.html

Come back and join the tailbone challenge. Your hair grows like a weed


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 30, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> Damn it @Whimsy I told you not to cut your hair LOL short hair is more maintenance
> http://www.curlynikki.com/2013/10/short-hair-problems-4-reasons-why-my.html
> 
> Come back and join the tailbone challenge. Your hair grows like a weed



LOL BostonMaria i hope u got a giggle from the post. 

Sorry....not going back to long hair anytime soon. I'm loving the ease of this short cut. I even lost my mind and cut it myself with clippers since the sides were getting too long. 

After I pop the baby out I'll start growing again.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 30, 2013)

Whimsy  Reading some of those comments  Girl some people just love to blow hot air....dang!

I loved your article!  It's hilarious!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 30, 2013)

I keep thinking I joined this challenge. My goal was to make it to HL by Dec but I've been a bit scissor happy so I'm not going to make it. I'm texlaxed about 2 or 3 weeks post. I haven't been following my regimen lately. I've just been pure lazy. Pardon my fat rolls. I'm shrinking those too and my waist is about an inch above the rolls.  The top of the pants is HL for me.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 31, 2013)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I keep thinking I joined this challenge. My goal was to make it to HL by Dec but I've been a bit scissor happy so I'm not going to make it. I'm texlaxed about 2 or 3 weeks post. I haven't been following my regimen lately. I've just been pure lazy. Pardon my fat rolls. I'm shrinking those too and my waist is about an inch above the rolls.  The top of the pants is HL for me.



NICE!  Looks like your WHip length to me. You will be HL in no time. KUTGW


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 31, 2013)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I keep thinking I joined this challenge. My goal was to make it to HL by Dec but I've been a bit scissor happy so I'm not going to make it. I'm texlaxed about 2 or 3 weeks post. I haven't been following my regimen lately. I've just been pure lazy. Pardon my fat rolls. I'm shrinking those too and my waist is about an inch above the rolls.  The top of the pants is HL for me.



Your hair is beautiful! Maybe not hip length but I say give it a few more months and you're there.

I haven't cut my hair in over 12 months (well minus search & destroys) and I am hoping I'll be tailbone by the time I get my hair done on Nov 11th. We'll see!  Right now I'm just enjoying the length.  

*OK NOW I'M ALL CONFUZZLED*
Which comes first, tailbone or hip length?

Err never mind! Google is my friend
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Mgw4YOkYL...QM/7Ih6VAh9YcU/s1600/hairlengthchart+copy.jpg


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 31, 2013)

BostonMaria and Ms. Tiki, I want to see both of your reveals when you make it to HL sounds and looks like that will be soon for both of you.

Also, Ms. Tiki, that post on your blog from Cherrelle is hilarious!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 31, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> Damn it Whimsy I told you not to cut your hair LOL short hair is more maintenance
> http://www.curlynikki.com/2013/10/short-hair-problems-4-reasons-why-my.html
> 
> Come back and join the tailbone challenge. Your hair grows like a weed



erplexed at people having issues with your article Whimsy.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 31, 2013)

I finally got to Walmart and now I have 5 products from Eden BodyWorks to try  .  . . right now . I got:
Peppermint tea tree shampoo- tried already and it's super gentle
Jojoba Monoi DC- marinating as I type LOL
Coconut Shea Leave-in
Coconut Shea Curling Creme
Peppermint tea tree temple balm- I'm not exactly sure what I'll do with this

I tried a bit of the curling creme on my dry (literally dry and a little matty) hair already, and it curled up like crazy!!! I'll have to apply it in small sections and I haven't had success with curl cremes so far. I'm excited to report back .


----------



## Aireen (Oct 31, 2013)

Hmmm found this channel, always interesting to see males into hair:

http://www.youtube.com/user/unkleronnnie?feature=watch

One of the few guys that I've seen that makes hair videos that I actually like too, no offense to the others.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 1, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> BostonMaria and Ms. Tiki, I want to see both of your reveals when you make it to HL sounds and looks like that will be soon for both of you.
> 
> Also, Ms. Tiki, that post on your blog from Cherrelle is hilarious!



MileHighDiva I swear it seems like I have a long way to go but thank you. About Miss Cherrelle, she is a mess. My hair definitely has a personality. LOL! She might write the HL reveal post. LOL!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 1, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> NICE!  Looks like your WHip length to me. You will be HL in no time. KUTGW



bebezazueta Thanks! I thought I was WHIP but I didn't want to claim it and have the hair police after me. 

BostonMaria Thank you! BTW, the chart is backwards. Think HL is when you put your hands on your hip and around where you pants hit. Tailbone should be right at the top of the crack of your @$%  Hope the attached charts help


----------



## ckisland (Nov 1, 2013)

So after using all new products yesterday, my hair is sooooo soft . This curling creme is only the second to work on my hair (the other was HPO and cost like $20). Plus is was the worst application ever because I stopped for a couple of hours half way through  . I don't know how long it'll take to dry (had to diffuse at midnight), and I was worried that there be white residue, but it was all gone by morning. I am legitimately excited to try all of these products again. It maybe everything I loved about Shea Moisture (great ingredients, affordable price, easily accessible and black founded/owned) but actually work for my hair .


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 1, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> BostonMaria and Ms. Tiki, I want to see both of your reveals when you make it to HL sounds and looks like that will be soon for both of you.
> 
> Also, Ms. Tiki, that post on your blog from Cherrelle is hilarious!



MileHighDiva

I'm going to stop at tailbone length. I don't think my hair can grow to hip length, which is fine.  I don't think I can handle anything past TBL.  I have ALOT of hair LOL


----------



## Aireen (Nov 2, 2013)

MBL hair felt longer the first time around.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 2, 2013)

Well ladies. I have to decided to do a long long transition. So I will still be in this challenge. I'm really excited about this journey. I've gone cone-free & sulfates-free and my hair is so manageable. The reason I relaxed was because of manageability but now my hair is manageable with a natural hair products regimen. 

I do use protein weekly so breakage has been at the minimum. I haven't used heat in over 2 years & I don't own a blow dryer. So I will have to roller set & flat iron the roots for a length check. So next length check will be around Christmas. Hopefully I'll finally be WL by then. 

My plan is to grow to my goal of HL & for the next few years to cut every length check to gradually get rid of all the relaxed ends. But never cutting the length shorter than WL. 

I welcome your advice & support and thanks for all of the inspiration. 

Oh yes on this journey I will master a smooth root roller set so stay tuned . . .


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 2, 2013)

Good luck with your transition @bebzazueta! You can definitely do it. I'm in awe of the patience and dedication of long term transitioners like havilland, Njoy and other ladies.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 2, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Good luck with your transition @bebzazueta! You can definitely do it. I'm in awe of the patience and dedication of long term transitioners like havilland, Njoy and other ladies.



Thanks lady!  Yes I have lots of good inspiration.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 2, 2013)

ckisland...I keep wanting to try that Monoi Dc. Whenever I get to Sally's, it is wiped out. I guess I will be able to try it before the end of 2014....


----------



## ckisland (Nov 2, 2013)

felic1 said:


> ckisland...I keep wanting to try that Monoi Dc. Whenever I get to Sally's, it is wiped out. I guess I will be able to try it before the end of 2014....


Oh I totally forgot to post this. Um Belk informed me over the next week that they can't fulfill all but 1 product I ordered. The Monoi DC was the first thing they told me via email that they didn't actually have. I'm a bit pissed about this, because the site let me complete my order, put in card info and everything, only to tell me days later that I didn't actually buy anything erplexed. Really?? So I don't think I'll ever be trying the Monoi and I'm over it now .


----------



## vmerie (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know the last time I posted on here but I've reached WHip length.





 

I am sure to reach hip length at this rate come 2014.  I have been sticking with the LOC method and I've did a couple of tiny trims since my last update. Staple products are Suave tropical coconut conditioner, Terressentials mud wash, Shea Moisture moisture retention shampoo, and my favorite oils are coconut oil, olive oil, and macadamia nut oil.  

New splurges:

Qhemets Burdock Root Butter Creme.  I love it!  I am not sure if I'll make it a staple but I would definitely buy it again.  

As I am Coconut Co-Wash.  It's great but once again don't know if I'll make it a staple.   

Aubrey's Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing Conditioner.  It's ok.  I will not buy it again.

Things I am removing from my regimen and will not be purchasing again ever:

Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie - I prefer Qhemets Butter Creme.
Grapeseed Oil - I don't like this oil much.
VO5 cheapie conditioners - I prefer my Suave staple.
Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk - I don't like it.  I've been using the remainder in my DS hair.

Happy hair growing all.  I am going to read through the thread now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2013)

Congrats! vmerie Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 4, 2013)

vmerie  simply .  When I wake up I'll have to look at this hair porn on the big screen (laptop).

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Nov 4, 2013)

I guess it's time for me to set my next goal: HL and TBL.  According to charts in this thread I'm WL!!  Doesn't look or feel like it to me but sure enough when I length check then circle that line to the front it's at my belly button.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 4, 2013)

vmerie GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!  More pics please


----------



## vmerie (Nov 4, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> vmerie GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!  More pics please



Thanks!  I can post some later but I have alot of pics in my picturetrail album.


----------



## ckisland (Nov 4, 2013)

vmerie , um um uh!! I just can't  . I'm a victim of a gorgeous hair overload !!! Your hair is incredible :notworthy. Off to search for your reggie. . . and all of you posts


----------



## Lucia (Nov 4, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> I'm going to stop at tailbone length. I don't think my hair can grow to hip length, which is fine.  I don't think I can handle anything past TBL.  I have ALOT of hair LOL



??? HL is before TL so which one are you going for your final maintain length? 
Avatar is gorgeous btw

BostonMaria


----------



## Lucia (Nov 4, 2013)

@vmarie

Beautiful hair great progress


----------



## vmerie (Nov 4, 2013)

Here are the pics as requested.  

This is how I kept my hair styled for years.  The front was long and the rest of my hair was layered short.  I cut it myself.  These were the days of grease, pink oil moisturizer, queen helene cholesterol, sulfate shampoos, cone-filled conditioners and styling products, and kiddie detangler.    All these things are banned from my current regimen.  








Then:








Now:











Then:





Now:





Hopefully I inspired someone.


----------



## so1913 (Nov 4, 2013)

vmerie hi friend!!!! *waving*

Your hair is looking FAB as always


----------



## vmerie (Nov 5, 2013)

so1913 said:


> vmerie hi friend!!!! *waving*
> 
> Your hair is looking FAB as always



Hey girly!  I'll pm you later to catch up.  I'm on transit.


----------



## Cersei (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the pics vmerie. So gorgeous. 

I'm so frustrated right now. I twist and bun my hair 90% of the time, even got it trimmed in August, yet it's full of split ends yet again.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 8, 2013)

Long night of unraveling these havana twists and hennaing !


----------



## Aireen (Nov 10, 2013)

Conditioned my hair really well last night with my Mill Creek Botanicals Biotin Conditioner. The little damaged area in front is waaaay better now.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 13, 2013)

That moment when you look in a mirror and you're surprised at how long and thick your hair looks. <-- Haven't had that kind of moment in about 2 years, feels good.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 21, 2013)

Trying to slowly work through my huge hoard of products. I haven't been tempted to buy anything new in a while.


----------



## smores (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Ladies! I just came to this thread for inspiration pics and to cheer y'all on! Good luck and happy (continued growing)!! :trampolin:bouncegre


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 24, 2013)

Literally fried my hair to death just to see my true length. I WONT be going back to the salon for a very long time.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 24, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> Literally fried my hair to death just to see my true length. I WONT be going back to the salon for a very long time.
> 
> View attachment 234561



Hiplength!!!!


----------



## trclemons (Nov 24, 2013)

vmerie  I am definitely inspired.  How long did it take you to get from "then" to "now"?


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 24, 2013)

DoDo said:


> Hiplength!!!!



It has taken me forever and a day LOL 
The hairdresser wanted to cut my ends and I said get away from me lady LOL


----------



## vmerie (Nov 24, 2013)

trclemons said:


> vmerie  I am definitely inspired.  How long did it take you to get from "then" to "now"?


trclemons
I have not been consistently growing my hair thus the need to use the words "then" and "now".

When I decided to actually grow it out, I was a little above BSL which was in July 2012.

















Most recent length check November 2013.


----------



## vmerie (Nov 24, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> Literally fried my hair to death just to see my true length. I WONT be going back to the salon for a very long time.
> 
> View attachment 234561



BostonMaria  Congrats!!!


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Nov 24, 2013)

May flat iron my hair for thanksgiving....I was going to wait till the end of the year but my hair feels sooo ready.....ugh....I don't want to risk damaging it though....I haven't flat ironed in maybe 2-3years

If I do ill def stretch with curlformers (maybe tonight or tommorow)...instead of blow drying.. .

I just need to find a heat protectant


----------



## Subscribe (Nov 24, 2013)

vmerie

 Beautiful hair 

Did you take vitaims? High protein! How ling do you keep your twists in before redoing them?


----------



## Subscribe (Nov 24, 2013)

vmerie said:


> Thanks!  I can post some later but I have alot of pics in my picturetrail album.



How do I find your picture trail album?


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 24, 2013)

vmerie said:


> trclemons I have not been consistently growing my hair thus the need to use the words "then" and "now".  When I decided to actually grow it out, I was a little above BSL which was in June 2012. Most recent length check November 2013.



Gorgeous!  Love how thick your hair is


----------



## trclemons (Nov 25, 2013)

vmerie.  That is still some awesome growth.  Thanks for the motivating photos.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 25, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> It has taken me forever and a day LOL
> *The hairdresser wanted to cut my ends and I said get away from me lady* LOL



That is what I'm talking about! Don't let these stylists run you when you are paying them,  .


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> Literally fried my hair to death just to see my true length. I WONT be going back to the salon for a very long time.
> 
> View attachment 234561




Congrats! BostonMaria! Are you concerned about heat damage from the salon? What methods did they use?


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 25, 2013)

DoDo said:


> That is what I'm talking about! Don't let these stylists run you when you are paying them,  .



She didn't ask twice because she knows I'm not playing LOL 



Froreal3 said:


> Congrats! BostonMaria! Are you concerned about heat damage from the salon? What methods did they use?



I'm not concerned about heat damage, but I definitely won't go back for at least 6-8 months. There's no way I'd put my hair through that every week and think I'd still have hair.


----------



## vmerie (Nov 25, 2013)

Subscribe said:


> vmerie
> 
> Beautiful hair
> 
> Did you take vitaims? High protein! How ling do you keep your twists in before redoing them?



SubscribeI take a regular multivitamin but I am not consistent.  I have a regular diet.  I do not do twists on a regular anymore but when I did I usually kept them in for more than a month.  I now wear my hair usually tucked away during the week in a bun.



Subscribe said:


> How do I find your picture trail album?


  I updated the info in my About Me section of my profile.



trclemons said:


> vmerie.  That is still some awesome growth.  Thanks for the motivating photos.



trclemonsYou're welcome!


----------



## leona2025 (Nov 25, 2013)

Aireen

I want to join. This is my ultimate hair goal and I will probably stop trying to grow at this point.


*Details*:

- Current length + hair type : Touching WL, Hair type idk

- Regimen - My reggie is super simple. I wash with shampoo (doesn't matter what kind) once a week. I DC in the shower for however long I'm in there with ORS Olive Hair Masque or ORS the goat conditioner in my avi. 

- Exact goal length - Hip length is good for me

- Goal date - The last day of 2014. lol That will be December 31th. Hopefully enough time.
- Plans - No drastic changes. Leave the bleach alone. Not using heat a lot. Stay on top of conditioning. I'm bunning and ponytailing.

- Maintenance once goal is achieved - Same as above. I won't be changing my reggie.

My Start length is below: (I will be back lol)


----------



## Aireen (Nov 25, 2013)

If I missed adding anyone, please mention me again!


----------



## Aireen (Nov 25, 2013)

Ladies, by the end of December/beginning of January, I'll mention everyone in a post for updates and also to find out if you're still in the challenge for the last year. Just wanted to let you know!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 26, 2013)

Aireen I'm in between BSB & MBL. I really want to be tramp stamp length by 12/31/14 11:59 p.m. Considering how much I've been slacking lately, I don't know. But, keep me in the challenge, please.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Nov 26, 2013)

Okay ladies I am almost HL and I thought I would make it by end of year, but it will be early 2014 before I can truly claim it.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 26, 2013)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Aireen I'm in between BSB & MBL. I really want to be tramp stamp length by 12/31/14 11:59 p.m. Considering how much I've been slacking lately, I don't know. But, keep me in the challenge, please.



LOL @ tramp stamp length!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Nov 26, 2013)

Okay I thought I would definitely be HL by end of 2013 and I still have an 1". My ends are more even and thick, but a little disappointed with my growth. I hope it kicks up in 2014.


----------



## Naturelie (Nov 28, 2013)

*@Aireen, can I please join this challenge?*

*So, I'm also in the WL2013 challenge (still don't know if I will make it this year cause I'm grazing but won't claim it til I'm fully WL, this is why I'm in the WL2014 challenge too).*

*Current length + hair type *
*MBL, grazing WL.*
*I'm a 4a natural.*

*Regimen*
*Quite simple: I try not to touch my really fine strands lol. Before washing my hair, I pre-poo with coconut oil and honey. After washing, I DC with products of the "Garnier" brand. Then, I let my hair dry in braids (I wash it in braids too), install twists I'll take down the other day to make my go to style: a bun on "twist-outed" hair.*

*Exact goal length*
*My final goal length is CL. Hope I'll be fully WL by february or march 2014 and full HL by december 2014.*

*Goal date*
*HL by december 2014*

*Plans*
*Keep doing what works*

*Maintenance once goal is achieved *
*Reaching CL then, maybe cutting it to a TWA after some years of enjoying my really long hair lol (never had a TWA, except as a baby, and think I want to try to see how it looks on me).*


*My starting pic is below!*


----------



## Aireen (Nov 28, 2013)

I've been into buying a lot of hair serum/oils for damp hair lately. I feel like all the silicone protects my hair from the heat.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Dec 1, 2013)

The thing that I love about my protective style is being able to see and feel all of the new growth under my cornrows. Every time my hair grows out I get excited because I know I'm one more step (even a half a step) closer to hip length. I really hope that I can hit goal by the end of Dec. 2014. I'm going to add more protein treatments this year and also do things to stimulate my scalp more like scalp massages.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 2, 2013)

Aireen

Can I please join? I was in HL2013 but I am not going to hit it. I trimmed and layered.  HL-TBL is my new hair goal.

- Current length + hair type : WHIP Length, combo type 3 natural

- Regimen - Cowash 4-7x a week, DC or steam 2-4x a month, protein 2x a month, LOC method with modified curly girl, shampoo about 1-2x a month if needed, dusting every 16 week

- Exact goal length - Hip length- TB length

- Goal date - 12/31/14

- Plans - Less trims, grow out layers and stop getting them, more protective styles. 

- Maintenance once goal is achieved - Same as above. I won't be changing my reggie.

My Start length is below: Will post when at a computer.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 2, 2013)

Aireen I think I snuck in when you were not looking. LOL I don't know what page my if is on


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 2, 2013)

Just giving an update.

I'm officially claiming WL.  About 80% if my hair is there.  My edges/front of my hair are taking a beating because of postpartum shedding, so that's my weak spot right now.

I'm having a wedding reception in the late spring next year & HAVE to be HL by then!

I will be hiding my hair for the entire winter.  So from now until about April.  My new regi will be to wash/DC/add leave-ins/seal/put hair in 4 braids/LEAVE IT THAT WAY!

When I leave the house I will put on a silk bonnet followed by a cute hat/beanie/cloche/whatever.  This way I know my hair is protected at all times. 

I've been doing it for a week & it's excellent so far!  I know I'm going to retain every mm of growth I get!  

HHG ladies!  Let's reach HL!


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 2, 2013)

Aireen

Can I join as well? I've been watching this thread for like a year and debated whether I should join or not. My goal is to be full HL. Right now, the bottom half of my hair is HL, but the top half is nearing WSL. I guess I'll post pics at the end of the year. I think I should be able to reach my goal by June/July, but definitely by the end of the year.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 2, 2013)

Update: 
I'm also claiming WL  
I had my hair in havana twists during for half of oct. and all of nov. and I loved it and i retained all growth ... but I do need a good dusting soon and then it's back to havana twists for probably the rest of my college career lol... or until I reach HL. 

Has anyone ever had that feel that they never want to straighten their hair ever again for no reason? I feel no need to put heat to my hair for a long while.... it feels nice.


----------



## melahnee (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm so sick of MBL hair now.  and I despise layers now because it doesn't give me credit for how long my hair really is at its longest points  I am soo anxious to see some WHIP layers. My bangs are just over an inch above chin length, finally. I hate these mfers because I never even cut them to be bangs, it was all damage and broken pieces


----------



## Solila (Dec 2, 2013)

I want to join, but I dont know if I can just yet. I'm still a WL of some sort. I'm gonna try though!!! Lol


----------



## Aireen (Dec 6, 2013)

Solila said:


> I want to join, but I dont know if I can just yet. I'm still a WL of some sort. I'm gonna try though!!! Lol


Well we still have a year, my hair is only MBL, Solila. Even if your hair doesn't make around the HL to TBL mark, at least you can still push forward for longer lengths.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 6, 2013)

Add me please 
I did a lot of cutting this year along with straightening my hair 3 times, and thought I was satisfied with my length. However, I believe I can make it to HL!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Dec 7, 2013)

So If I make WL this month or by Jan I'll be joining this challenge, pray I can keep and retain this inch so I can be WL.


----------



## ManeStreet (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that I need about 2 inches until I can claim hip lengty. This has been the most challenging goal for me. Maybe because I'm getting too impatient.


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 7, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Update:
> I'm also claiming WL
> I had my hair in havana twists during for half of oct. and all of nov. and I loved it and i retained all growth ... but I do need a good dusting soon and then it's back to havana twists for probably the rest of my college career lol... or until I reach HL.
> 
> *Has anyone ever had that feel that they never want to straighten their hair ever again for no reason? I feel no need to put heat to my hair for a long while.... it feels nice*.


I don't know how long it'll last, but I've been feeling this way for a bit. I'm not even going to do my usual year end straightening for a length check. I'm just not feeling it right now. From what I can tell, my longest layers are still around WL. My nape is starting to fill in again.

Definitely going to need all of next year for HL.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 11, 2013)

I WANT WL NOW UGH!  *Frustrated*


----------



## DoDo (Dec 11, 2013)

Aireen said:


> I WANT WL NOW UGH!  *Frustrated*



I feel you girl...

I went through the same thing this time last year when I was waiting on bra strap. Now I am going through it waiting on waist length...it will get here... don't worry it will get here and you will have the empty conditioner bottles to prove it too.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Dec 11, 2013)

Aireen said:


> I WANT WL NOW UGH!  *Frustrated*



I completely understand! I'm so ready to be out of MBL territory for good. I feel like my hair has tried to make a home here and I'm not having that! For me, waist length is a major milestone so I feel less patience about getting there versus my other lengths.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 11, 2013)

DoDo said:


> I feel you girl...
> 
> I went through the same thing this time last year when I was waiting on bra strap. Now I am going through it waiting on waist length...it will get here... don't worry it will get here and you will have the empty conditioner bottles to prove it too.


Thanks for the encouragement! By just saying that, it really helped! It's just right now, I'm sooooo close! I keep hoping each time I relax that I'll get to WL for sure or at least grazing but I'm always a bit off.  I just want a growth spurt or something. I'm regretting cutting my hair so much last year but whatever, it's in the past. Using up products is one of the most exciting parts of longer hair to me. I want my stash gone. 



SunRai Naturals said:


> I completely understand! I'm so ready to be out of MBL territory for good. I feel like my hair has tried to make a home here and I'm not having that! For me, waist length is a major milestone so I feel less patience about getting there versus my other lengths.


I knooow, WL was my first goal! When I got to it before, I felt like my hair was long and I stopped obsessing about getting to goals... then the setback happened and I got scissor happy.  Right now, I know that if I get to WL, getting to TBL will be a breeze. We just need to make it past this length then we're set, girl!  To be honest though, I hate the BSL-MBL mark – I prefer APL. I dunno, I feel like APL is that point where you know you're doing something right. BSL-MBL is too inconsistent and people get anxious just to make it to WL.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 11, 2013)

Inspiration

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tv2vZV5TiM8


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 11, 2013)

I just realized I have no idea where my natural waist is.


I just straightened and trimmed about a 1/2 inch.  I was looking at the pics that I took & I realized, I don't know where my natural waist is!  I've never had much of a figure.  But after giving birth to my son , he really boxed me out 

Side note: FH looked at my hair & noticed within SECONDS that I had trimmed that 1/2 inch  he doesn't notice annnnnnnything else, but he knew a 1/2 inch of hair was missing


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Dec 11, 2013)

I cut my hair yesterday......now I'm not at or grazing waist length and more.......oh well....at least I have virtually no splits or knots......but I do think I cut my hair uneven 0_o


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 13, 2013)

Henna & indigo-ing tonight followed by a much needed trim.
Then i'll either be hennaing again sometime during the week and reinstalling my twists over the week/weekend.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 16, 2013)

My hair looks and feels a complete mess but I'm not motivated to get it together at all. Oh well.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 16, 2013)

I washed my hair after two weeks of wearing it straight. I was semi-worried about heat damage from the salon experience, but luckily my curls came right back once I wet my hair. 

I've been wearing my hair in a bun for a week now. I'm debating whether to go to my regular hair dresser and get layers in the front.


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 16, 2013)

I want to color my hair so bad. I want to be a redhead. For it to show up like I want, I'll have to dye it light brown first. I've given myself a dc the last two weekends in order to prepare.

How far apart should I wait between dye jobs? 1 week or 2? I have fine strands.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 17, 2013)

I like still being in this challenge. It keeps me from chopping too soon

I straightened about a week and a half ago and my transitioning hair finally got me over the MBL Hump. Keep in mind that I couldn't get my roots straight with flat iron. So this LC is with a little shrinkage. I should be WL by my next LC in April and HL by December 2014!

I will do mini chops at HL until all relaxed ends are gone. There's no rush. I am loving my transitioning hair. I'm finding the right products to eliminate breakage and increase manageability. YES!


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 17, 2013)

I've decided to go with Garnier Nutrisse Medium Golden Brown. I'm guessing my hair will  be dark brown with golden highlights. I'll follow up with some type of red around new year's.


----------



## halfindian (Dec 18, 2013)

Details:

*- Current length + hair type *
*Relaxed
*A few inches from WL

*- Regimen*
*Shampoo and DC weekly
*Moisturize with leave in twice daily
*PS often

*- Exact goal length*
HL

*- Goal date*
December 2014

*- Plans*
* Keep up trims to maintain thick healthy hair
* Pamper the ends of my hair
* Handle my hair less

*- Maintenance once goal is achieved *
* PS to keep healthy hair
* keep up regimen


----------



## Aireen (Dec 19, 2013)

cocosweet said:


> I've decided to go with Garnier Nutrisse Medium Golden Brown. I'm guessing my hair will  be dark brown with golden highlights. I'll follow up with some type of red around new year's.


I hope you don't mind doing a mini review/post colour update, cocosweet! I'd really like to know what you think of that boxed colour. I'm getting an urge to colour my hair black or red because my hair is a brassy brown.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 19, 2013)

cocosweet said:


> I want to color my hair so bad. I want to be a redhead. For it to show up like I want, I'll have to dye it light brown first. I've given myself a dc the last two weekends in order to prepare.
> 
> How far apart should I wait between dye jobs? 1 week or 2? I have fine strands.



cocosweet
Minimum 2 weeks the more time you wait and do dc treatments in between the better


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 20, 2013)

Aireen said:


> I hope you don't mind doing a mini review/post colour update, @cocosweet! I'd really like to know what you think of that boxed colour. I'm getting an urge to colour my hair black or red because my hair is a brassy brown.


Aireen,

I think I would use the Garnier again. My hair doesn't have that stripped feeling that typically happens after coloring. I think the grapeseed/avocado oil packet included helped a lot with that. I didn't take any pics because I think it would just look like my usual dark brown hair. It did a good job covering my grays. They've taken on a kind of caramel tone.

hth


----------



## Aireen (Dec 21, 2013)

cocosweet said:


> @Aireen,
> 
> I think I would use the Garnier again. My hair doesn't have that stripped feeling that typically happens after coloring. I think the grapeseed/avocado oil packet included helped a lot with that. I didn't take any pics because I think it would just look like my usual dark brown hair. It did a good job covering my grays. They've taken on a kind of caramel tone.
> 
> hth


Thanks for the update! I'm not sure if you are relaxed but I've heard of a few using that line from Garnier for their colour and it seems to be pretty safe.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 22, 2013)

2014 starting pics:












Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## eocceas (Dec 23, 2013)

Didn't make HL in 2012 or 13 Challenge so here I am for another crack it

*your current hair length*
Was WL but cut back to MB length

*current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?) *
Natural

*current regimen and products*
-I wear my hair in twist or some kind of protective style 95% of the time even underneath my Betsy(wig's name) sometimes I cover the twist with her, often times I don't.
-I prepoo before I do anything with Tresseme Naturals or GVP Matrix Biolage and EVOO. (mostly overnight)
-I shampoo with diluted Terressential Mud on or about the 1st of each mo, detangle -and retwist immediately.
-I co-wash the middle of the mo. while in twist.
-Dc after co-wash, wash or protein treatment, with Alter Ego or GVP Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm(under steamer) or full head Baggy Method for 1-3 days under a wig or beanie.
-Protein w/Aphogee 2 min. or Moroccan Oil Restorative Mask every other mo. or when needed
-Leave-in with Kimmaytube recipe
-Oil my scalp 2x/week with oil mix-1oz. Sublime sulfur to 8oz. JBCO 
-I spritz my hair 2-3x a week or when needed with 8oz spray bottle mixed w/water, lil vegetable glycerin or aloe vera juice, 2 tbl spoon EVOO and seal ends w/shea butter or JBCO

*future regimen changes/plans (if any) *
Back to Henna, Amla and other Ayervedic powders and oils

*long term plan for 2014 to reach hip *
No Heat

*post-Hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc) *
Maintain btwn hip and tailbone

Starting pics coming soon...


----------



## Aireen (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas, ladies! Hope to see tons of updates pretty soon!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 25, 2013)

Extension to the *Hip–Tailbone Length (HL–TBL) 2014 Challenge* list! I can no longer fit anymore words on the front page. Not to worry though, you're still an official member of this challenge. 

*HL–TBL 2014 Challengers:*

- @Diva_Esq 
- @eocceas
- @halfindian
- @Ivey14
- @leona2025
- @MoniqueHK
- @Naturelie


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 25, 2013)

Well I don't know if I will make HBL this year. I just went and got a major cut. My hair was long touching WL, but it had no style. I didn't like the way it would hang when straight. I got a lot of layers cut in it. It's so full now. I love it and I'm suprised I don't miss the length.

My stylist was GREAT! I'm probably MBL length now. We will see how it goes.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 26, 2013)

Looking at the state of my non washed 8 week old post relaxed hair, Im realizing that 2014 is going to be a struggle. The longer - the less manageable. Not cool at all.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 26, 2013)

*Announcement: *

Tagging all you ladies to let you know that we've almost reached the midpoint for this challenge. It's go hard or go home at this point!  By the 31st of this month, major updates are expected. Please let all of us know your current length, regimen, plans, goals, etc. Your update can be short and sweet or as detailed as you want – pictures are great too but not mandatory. 

If for whatever reason, you'd like to be taken out of the challenge, please mention me "@Aireen" to let me know you'd like to be removed from the list. The same goes for anyone that would still like to join and is not currently on the list.

It's time to kick butt in 2014!  Make sure your regimen is on point, your trims are precise, and your attitude is positive!  Don't worry if you don't get to HL-TBL by the end date, I will be making a new challenge for anyone to catch up by the end of this one. Thank you to all of you that joined, I never expected to have so many ladies want to come along this journey with me. I love the updates and support that I constantly see in this thread, keep up the great work! 

@AlliCat @Angel of the North @BadGirlWithGoodGirlIntent @bebezazueta @bride91501 @brown_skin_poppin @candie19 @Cersei @Cherry89 @ChocolatePie777 @ckisland @cnap @cocosweet @CrissieD  @curlycrocheter @DanaFenty @danigurl18 @Danniquin @Dee Raven @Diva_Esq @D.Lisha @DoDo @EnExitStageLeft @Enyo @eocceas @Evo-ny @Fhrizzball @fifigirl @Forever in Bloom @foxymdiva @Froreal3 @Gobal @grenadiancooliex3 @GroovyMama @GrowLong @halfindian @HoneyA @jazzicarmell @jesusislove1526 @JosieLynn  @JoyBelle @juusstsala @Kindheart @kurlllz @lacreolegurl @LaVgirl @leona2025 @LimitedEdition @LovelyDelight @LovingLady @Lovingmywaves12 @lulu97 @mamalicious @ManeStreet @ManiiSweetheart @mayoo @melahnee @MileHighDiva @miracles11 @MixedGirl @MIZZKAY @mrs.reese @Mskraizy @Ms. Tiki @nakialovesshoes @Nataliej@Naturelie @navila @Nightingale @Nix08 @NJoy @nyqtpy21 @nyunyu @praisedancer @pre_medicalrulz @prettynatural @rawsilk @rririla @Saludable84 @Shadiyah @sharifeh @ShawnC @soldier4hair @Straighthoodtea @SunRai Naturals @syncerelyhis @trclemons @TraciChanel @Trini_Chutney @vmerie @WaistLengthDreams @Waistlengthhopeful328 @WantNatural


----------



## ManeStreet (Dec 27, 2013)

Did anyone see whimsy's article?

http://blackgirllonghair.com/2013/12/3-reasons-ill-never-grow-my-natural-hair-to-hip-length-again/


----------



## Cersei (Dec 27, 2013)

Ugh, I sympathize with Whimsy's point of view more and more nowadays. I'm starting to dread wash day...

So here's my check-in. I didn't feel like getting it straightened, maybe next year. Still been washing and twisting every two weeks...or three weeks. Overall, I'm happy with my retention (especially since I got it trimmed in August), but I can feel tons of breakage in the back from neglect. Since my torso's so short, I think I can be at HL by August at the latest, and that'll probably be the end of the road for me.


----------



## LaVgirl (Dec 28, 2013)

I may end up flat ironing my own hair for New Year's Day this year. Sooo very nervous though! Does anyone have any tips for a first timer?


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Dec 28, 2013)

No matter what phone I use the app keeps "crashing"....and doesnt allow me to post pics.....like wtf  what am I paying for!...UGH!!!!!


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't want HL just a bit past WL hair lol, im currently WL but sure I will do a trim once I straighten (im natural). By August/September I should be at my goal


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 29, 2013)

I will be posting my update on my next wash day, I'm expecting at worst to be an inch above BSL and at best BSL. My hair has thickened up over this year and has grown out a lot of layers, I'm hoping for length for 2014 but I don't think I'll get enough to make HL, but I guess I can dream. Aireen I'll let you know if I will continue this challenge when I post my update. Good luck ladies.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 29, 2013)

Trini_Chutney said:


> 2014 starting pics:  Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App



Uhm yea!  That's what I want my hair to look like. Goes to find your Reggie!  Great job Trini_Chutney


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm in, I didn't quite make WL but here's my update for this past year. I currently in yarn wraps/ faux locs. I will be protective styling most of this year


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2013)

Aireen I am only BSL now, so definitely bit off more than I could chew with this one. I will be lurking for the gawgus updates though.  WL is my goal for 2014.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lets try this again....ugh

My update...

My hair was poorly f latironed by yours truly but came out more wavy than anything...its weird because my strands were silky but it keeps this weird wave....idk if it was the products I used or what but better luck next year...

I really hate that my hair grows in a u/v shape but I guess as it gets longer it'll add more interest to my hair.....I didn't meet my goal of waist length but hopefully the end of next year ill get the bulk of my hair to waist then the longest layer to hip.....hopefully I'm not over stepping myself..

Also I'm not really happy with my retention this year....I feel like it could've been more but I just kept cutting my hair for no reason.....and actually a few days after this pic was taken(early December) I cut about an inch off......but I'm about back to the same place though...




Also I'm thinking about henna because I hate my hair color but I'm weary that it won't do anything and might make my hair feel weird......i need to research people with my hair color that has done it though....I shall see


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Dec 29, 2013)

I just looked at old pics and realized I retained almost no growth this year grrrrr!.......let me stop making myself mad....what is wrong with me !...*cries real tears*


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 29, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Uhm yea!  That's what I want my hair to look like. Goes to find your Reggie!  Great job Trini_Chutney



Thank you bebezazueta. I've always thought that your hair is beautiful.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Dec 30, 2013)

UPDATE: I'm still in the challenge. This challenge has helped to keep me focused and I appreciate how supportive everyone is.  

My profile pic is my most up-to-date length check. My hair is about 1 inch longer than my profile pic. I measured and the longest part of my hair is 6 1/2 inches from hip length!!!!!!!!  I'm excited because it feels so much more attainable now like I'm in the home stretch or something. lol. 

It's definitely going to be a challenge for me to retain 6 1/2 inches in one year because I usually end up retaining 5 and some change. There are some things about my regimen that will remain the same and that is protective styling with cornrows, frequent co-washing, regular deep conditioning, clarifying, and exclusively finger detangling. Protein has been a lifesaver for my fine strands so I want to try different conditioners and leave-in's with protein this coming year. Also I think that I will get my maximum growth rate when all things are in order: exercise, healthy eating, staying on top of hair regimen, and being consistent with vitamins. I've struggled with doing them all at once this year so I think that I grew less as a result.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm still in the challenge.  I'm currently past MBL, grazing waist.  I was in the WL challenge this year, so I didn't quite make it.  I do think I'll be able to claim it confidently by the end of February/early March.  

I keep it pretty simple when it comes to my haircare.  For me, less is more.  I usually wash-n-go 3-4 times a week.  Even last winter, I stuck with them.  However, this year, since it's been cold, I've been more of a straightened natural and stretching my styles. I was seeing an increase in SSKs  and stretching has stopped them.  I'm hoping this results in less trimming.  

My recent new love is JBCO.  I can't believe I waited so long to try it!  I've been massaging my scalp with it and it leaves my hair so soft.  I've been mixing a little of it with a few drops of my staple argan oil with great results.  Also for braid outs, I've been using Camilla Rose twisting butter.  It smells really good and I've been pleased with my braid out results. 

One of my goals this year is to thicken my hemline.  I plan to stay at WL for a little while order to do trim and do that before moving on. I have that lead hair thing going on.

My goal is W'HIP/HL by December.  I think this will be my final stop.  I really like the length my hair is now, but at this point, I just want to see if I can do it.  

(I'll come back later to add pictures.)


----------



## Lucia (Dec 30, 2013)

ManeStreet said:


> Did anyone see whimsy's article?
> 
> http://blackgirllonghair.com/2013/12/3-reasons-ill-never-grow-my-natural-hair-to-hip-length-again/



Yes I read it and its discouraging to hear that from someone who has already reached their hair  goals IMO I still think we need as many longhairs to disprove the myths as possible 
I respect her choice though if Whimsy is now a short haired and lovin it more power to her


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 30, 2013)

Lucia said:


> Yes I read it and its discouraging to hear that from someone who has already reached their hair  goals IMO I still think we need as many longhairs to disprove the myths as possible
> I respect her choice though if @Whimsy is now a short haired and lovin it more power to her



Why is it discouraging?


----------



## MoniqueHK (Dec 30, 2013)

Aireen
I want to join thus challenge, my first time joining let me know if I did it right 

Majority BSL/3c hair
Loc every other day, wash & deep cond about every week
Goal: hip length!
Plan to use a wig sometimes
Keep up current maintenance after goal is achieved


----------



## ManeStreet (Dec 30, 2013)

I spent most of 2013 trying to get my ends to my liking. My ends look good. I am about an 1 or 2 inches passed waist length & I have about 2 or 3 inches until hip length. 

I don't have any length check picture updates now. I'm doing a 100% braidout regimen for the next few months. I wash with sulfate free shampoo once or twice a week & deep condition once a week & do a light protein treatment once a week.

I just switched to this regimen so I'll see how well it works out..

This is my pineapple tonight. Gonna loose bun it & pop my bonnet on top & take it down in the morning.


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 31, 2013)

I just trimmed my hair so my two starting lengths are just above HL on the lower layer and about an inch from WL on the top layer. I want to grow out to an even HL by the end of the year and I think that I should be able to do it by December. We'll see. I'll try to take pics next weekend.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 31, 2013)

ManeStreet said:


> I spent most of 2013 trying to get my ends to my liking. My ends look good. I am about an 1 or 2 inches passed waist length & I have about 2 or 3 inches until hip length.  I don't have any length check picture updates now. I'm doing a 100% braidout regimen for the next few months. I wash with sulfate free shampoo once or twice a week & deep condition once a week & do a light protein treatment once a week.  I just switched to this regimen so I'll see how well it works out..  This is my pineapple tonight. Gonna loose bun it & pop my bonnet on top & take it down in the morning.



I love the color of your hair!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 31, 2013)

MoniqueHK said:


> @Aireen
> I want to join thus challenge, my first time joining let me know if I did it right
> 
> Majority BSL/3c hair
> ...


You're fine, I've added you to the list, @MoniqueHK.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 31, 2013)

I really have to go back and catch up in this thread and also read the current updates but please keep 'em coming and remember to mention me if you want in or out of the challenge!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 31, 2013)

Trini_Chutney said:


> 2014 starting pics:



My regimen this year will be much the same as last year.

- Low manipulation via WNGs in the spring and summer.

-Twists and twistouts during the fall and winter.

- Rotate co-washes and shampoo every other week.

- DC every week.

- Continue to moisturize and seal as needed.

Things to improve:

-gentler detangling
-trim more often
- avoid letting my hair tangled/dry

Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 31, 2013)

Trini_Chutney

I came in because I saw a post on your regimen. Love your hair. Do you re-twist at night?


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 31, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Trini_Chutney  I came in because I saw a post on your regimen. Love your hair. Do you re-twist at night?



Thank you! I try to a avoid re twisting if I can help it so I pineapple my hair at night and tie a satin scarf around my edges. If there are really frizzy areas I moisturize them and grab random chunks and twist once my hair is already in the pineapple. Oh, I also use Eco styler gel over my moisturizer of choice and that gives me great twistouts that last a long time. I hope that helps!

Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok...This pic was taken yesterday.  Looking back at my pics throughout the year, I've retained a lot of growth.  Which is really surprising, because I totally neglected my hair for most of the year.

I spent 1/2 of 2013 pregnant & it did a number on my hair.  Half the time my scalp hurt so bad I wouldn't even touch it.  Then, a few months after giving birth, the post-partum shed hit me like a ton of bricks.  I was loosing softball-sized clumps of hair.  My edges were on the verge of extinction.  

But that has since slowed down and my edges are filling in nicely.  

I also noticed that my hair grew really fast this year, which I completely attribute to pregnancy.  All in all, I'm very pleased with my progress for this year.  

My goal is to be between Hip & TB by September of 2014.  If you look at the pic, my tattoo is a really good marker (please don't judge me, obviously 16 is not the age to decide to permanently emblazon something on your skin  )  Anyway the top of the bear's hat is where my hips are.  His foot is at TB.  So by this time next year, I hope to have my tattoo covered by hair in my next progress pic.  

OK.  Enough babbling.  On the pic.


----------



## Naturelie (Dec 31, 2013)

Aireen, I'm still in! Here is my starting picture: 



 Happy HHJ girls and let's reach to our length goals!!


----------



## vmerie (Dec 31, 2013)

Picture below taken today: 


I will continue aiming for DCing weekly (with protein at least once a month).  
I will continue using oils, butters, and aloe vera juice (LOC method).
I am sticking to a regimen of no cones, sulfate free cleansers, low manipulation, and trimming as necessary.

I am also in search of a good leave in conditioner.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 31, 2013)

*UPDATE*: Happy New Year, ladies! I'm glad we made it this far in the challenge! Just one more year to go before we're either at or very near our goals. I honestly can wait!  Then again, I can, this year went by in a blink. 

Right now I'm closing in on WL – 2 months post relaxer, 4 months post trim!  I made the decision this year to not trim every relaxer to figure out when I need to use the scissors. I really think 4 months is my indicator to get ready for at least a dusting, but I'm going to try to push it further and see what happens. I'm not surprised my hair is showing signs of wear and tear at 4 months post trim, when I relaxed every 4 months and got trims after every touch up, my hair had really great retention! I guess it's a sign but we shall see! It's good to try something different once you know the risks and try to be cautious along the way. 

I tackled my scalp issues this year finally with success! My scalp is a lot less irritated, red, itchy, and flaky. I have some plans that I hope will continue to aid in my scalp health after I relax. Hair wise, I'm experiencing a bit of breakage but I'm working with my hair so it's subsiding. Increasing elasticity is soooo hard!  (If anyone reads this long post and has tips, please share! ) I cut bangs this year for fun, those were nice but I'm growing them out again for 2014; I can see myself going back and forth though when I need a change. 

My regimen is stilllll the same – wash, condition, blow-dry; I do apply some serum or light oil by Organix but only when my hair is damp, during the week I still do not moisturize and all that. I like my regimen simple and to the point, it keeps it fun for me. I have a super bad habit I need to break though.  A lot of the time I plan to wash my hair but I don't and I'll have it really wild for a few days which equals unnecessary tangling. Sleeping with wild hair (for 3 weeks) is what caused my last setback.  I'll make sure to break this habit soon. 

Well... I don't think I have much else to share. It's just a waiting game at this point... a long one. I'm using up my stash and I went into the nearby BSS and bought nothing for myself.  I'm taking vitamins for overall health but my water intake and sleeping schedule is sporadic.  I'm trying to get a gym membership pretty soon because I think I need to take my interest in health to the next level, soooo over fast food right now but I still get cravings.  Finally, I'm really trying to delve deeper into spirituality. Hopefully every thing works out and comes together for self-improvement and balance. 

Thank you ladies for sticking this out with me! It's all been fun! Onward to 2014 we go!


----------



## halfindian (Jan 1, 2014)

Pictures of my starting point for 2014. My hair is currently 2 month post relaxer. I relax my hair every 3 months. This year I will deep condition and shampoo weekly, moisturize ends daily with a leave in conditioner and braid the ends. I will try to stretch my trims to every 6 months which is every other relaxer. Happy Hair Growing!!!!


----------



## halfindian (Jan 1, 2014)

Not sure why my pics are posting on a side when I see them straight in my photo gallery. Will check that out for future posts.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year, Ladies!  I hope everyone has happiness, good health, prosperity, and *Maximum Length Retention* in 2014!

My photographer (DS) is not cooperating, so I'll have to post a pic when I find the cable to the camera.  He will not retake the pix on my phone, right now.  Too busy playing Xbox 

I trimmed 1/4-1/2" during the winter solstice.

These are my measurements from earlier today:

Crown 15"
Front 18"
Nape 13"
Sides 13"

I made it to full MBL/scrapping WL in 2013.  However, I cut back to BSL to get rid of some splits and heat damage, during the fall solstice. 

That's great because it ended my long term transition.  Now, I'm 100% natural!  

2014 will be devoted to maximizing length retention,   My plans are to continue doing what works for my hair; low manipulation styling, bi-weekly cleansing and DC sessions, notice and destroys, quarterly trim sessions and LCOing.  Also, I incorporated henna into my regimen in 2013 to cover my lil wisdom that keeps trying to pop up in lieu of color rinses.  Henna has been a game changer for me,   I think it's reinforcing my fine hair.  Especially, the ends!

In addition, I'm going to try to eliminate my four heat passes this year.  I've been pretty successful with getting chemical/thermal straightening results from curlformer sets.  I suck at flat ironing!  I always end up with some type of setback i.e. heat damage etc.  

The key for me to make HL in 2014 will be preventing setbacks, such as, heat damage and unnecessary split ends from too much manipulation.  I'm not sure if I'll make it, but I'm going to henna and DC myself to death trying!  

Thank you, Aireen for creating and hosting this wonderful challenge!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 2, 2014)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Aireen
> 
> ...


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2014)

Aireen, I know you like to keep things simple but consider getting outside of your norm, even if for only 6 months to see if things improve. 

M&S: my non-moisturized hair snaps quicker than my moisturized hair. Some hair is able to retain moisture throughout the week but mine is not one of them. My hair is thirsty and requires hydration. I m&s 2x daily.

Water: I drink about 96oz of water daily. However, I don't feel my hair has benefited in any way whatsoever. 

Vitamins: I've been on a vitamin regimen for as long as I can remember. I don't feel it helps hair growth but I'm sure it helps total body health which might indirectly help hair growth in some way. I'm not seeing faster growth with vits though is my point.

Daily: I have to run the comb through my hair at least once daily to ensure tangles don't form.

Nightly: I always secure my hair at night even when on vacation -- sleeping without a scarf or bonnet is not an option. I'm a pretty active sleeper and my strands would not survive one week with all the tossing and turning I do throughout the night.

Combs: Seemless combs rock and helps combats breakage. 

MileHighDiva, congrats!!!  :celebrate:


----------



## Aireen (Jan 2, 2014)

I have my hair down 90% of the time when I leave the house and twisted up or wrapped when I'm at home. I don't have a bonnet/satin pillow/satin sheets and I haven't really needed them because I have a net that protects my hair enough when I wear it to keep my hair covered while asleep. It's just sometimes I'll leave my hair down to wash my hair and get lazy and go to sleep with it just down/messy/dirty. Then... since it's dirty, I can't really leave it down so I'll just bunch it up in a bun and kind of wear it in a messy bun when I go out. I'll sleep with this tangled bun and go out with it until I decide to wash my hair. This causes my tangling but I've officially decided to stop this dumb habit so it's not really a "big" problem/deal to me.

I honestly don't like the way products act on my hair while dry, which is a big reason why I do not moisturize and seal on a regular basis. I feel like my hair responses better when wet/damp with conditioner. Although, I will keep your ideas in mind, @MileHighDiva. I just made a thread about increasing elasticity and someone suggested ceramides and silk protein. If ceramides/silk proteins in my conditioner do not work, I'll try to see if I can use those products you mentioned. About the cones, I make sure those are removed. I use sulfates and I have both a neutralizing and dandruff shampoo that both get rid of any build up on my strands.

Thank you for all the kind words, you're always so supportive! Congratulations on becoming natural!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 2, 2014)

Definitely, divachyk. I mean... if something isn't working, I'd have to make an adjustment even for a little while. It's just, sometimes when you follow what everyone else is saying to do instead of going with what you know works, it can make things worse. For example, my hair is not the type that like the M&S method, as strange as it sounds. My hair retained a lot more when I stopped doing it. Now, I'm not opposed to it because it works for tons of people, it just hasn't really worked for me when I've done and revisited it. 

I definitely want to drink more water, my water intake is sporadic. I do take vitamins but I do not comb daily or have a seamless comb. I think I do need the latter to avoid the seams snagging at the cuticle. I'll definitely fix up my nightly routine with the whole covering my head and making sure my hair is detangled.

After reading everyone's input, I think the main missing links are: 

- softer proteins (silk/wheat)
- use of ceramides
- keeping my hair detangled
- low/sporadic water intake


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2014)

Totally agree Aireen, do what works best. Also, make one or two tweaks and see how it works rather than making too many at once. We can't afford any setbacks.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jan 2, 2014)

*Geez, didn't I join this challenge!? Gawd, I'm horrible, seems like I joined it and just forgot about it. I'm sorry ladies. I should do like other ladies do and write down the challenges I'm in on my siggy. lol

But the hair in here is absolutely gorgeous!!! *sitting over here being jealous*

lol!*


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 3, 2014)

So I've finally got round to getting an end of year pic together, I feel like I've made MBL but I'm still not BSL yet. I definitely won't be making HL/TBL by the time the year's out, so I'm gonna jump ship but I shall be lurking and cheering you ladies on from the sidelines, good luck to you all


----------



## LaVgirl (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm still in Aireen!

Happy New Year to everyone!

I am now at HBL and hoping for TBL by the end of this year. I was afraid of becoming overwhelmed so I did my hair in installments- washed/dc the night before, blowdried the next morning and flat ironed that night. It took me 1 1/2 hours to do the flat ironing process. I used the Chi Silk Infusion and Chi Iron Guard for heat protectants. I used the Chi Turbo flat iron at 360 degrees and the chase method.

I'm pleased with where my hair is right now (it finally reaches my belly button in the front, yay!). Not used to having such long hair though since I wear it natural. I have zipped up my hair in my clothing twice so far, and broke off some hairs.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jan 6, 2014)

*LaVgirl your hair looks amazing!!*


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 6, 2014)

LaVgirl said:


> I'm still in Aireen!
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> ...



Your flat iron came out great LaVgirl!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 7, 2014)

LaVgirl Looks great! I am all for breaking the process up myself.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Jan 7, 2014)

LaVgirl Beautiful!!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 7, 2014)

Catching up in this thread after being behind for the longest time. Thank you ladies for the updates! 

ManeStreet, your hair colour is lovely, it complements your skin tone so well!
LaVgirl, your hair looks great! Such an inspiration! Congratulations on making HL! I put a trophy next to your name on the list. 
Trini_Chutney, love the health, thickness, and the u-shape your hair has currently!
ChocolatePie777, I know lack of retention can be frustrating. Don't dwell on it, you have a new year to have a new start. Maybe you need to tweak and document things this year to make the process of retention easier?
BostonMaria, congratulations on HL!
Congratulations on making WL, curlycrocheter.
Loved all the pictures, vmerie! Very inspiring! Congratulations on getting to WHIP.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 8, 2014)

Decided to trim my hair back nearer to BSL. I won't know my exact length until I relax. A part of my hair matted up while washing which caused me to need to cut some length. I'm not upset even though it is a setback. I truly know what I can and cannot do with my hair now. This will be my 2nd and LAST setback and a fresh start for 2014. I'm actually pretty grateful for it in a weird way, it lets me know to keep it simple and not listen to other people that get on you too much with what you know works for your hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 8, 2014)

Wondering if I should get a relaxer & a fresh trim before my sew-in or just get the sew-in done on 12 weeks post relaxer. Id like to keep the sew-in in for at least 16 weeks. That'll make me around 8 months post relaxer when I remove the weave. Lol


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 8, 2014)

So I've been easy breezy with my hair all 2013 until a couple weeks ago when I noticed a bunch of little 2 - 3 inch hairs in my brush and hand when detangling and styling. They seemed to be coming from the crown area. And it happened several times. So yesterday was wash day and as I prepooed I got a couple more little hairs and much to my relief, I did strand checks on them and they both had bulbs so I know they are natural shed hairs. But I did decide that I needed to up my winter regimen routine, so when I prepooed, I put more conditioner all over the hair, the targeted the ends and crown with a really heavy coat of hair mayonnaise. Then I left it in for about 4 or 5 hours. I had been getting kind of lazy about that and leaving it in for only 20 to 30 mins before. It really seemed to help so I'm going to keep that up at least until March.

Here are my official 2014 starting photos. I took them last night. The bottom layer is at hip and I'm planning to maintain that until the top layer, which is between MBL and WSL (WSL is the purple line), catches up. Once it hits WHIP then I'll think about growing out the bottom a little more. I'm hoping by June. My overall goal is to hit full HL by December.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 8, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> So I've been easy breezy with my hair all 2013 until a couple weeks ago when I noticed a bunch of little 2 - 3 inch hairs in my brush and hand when detangling and styling. They seemed to be coming from the crown area. And it happened several times. So yesterday was wash day and as I prepooed I got a couple more little hairs and much to my relief, I did strand checks on them and they both had bulbs so I know they are natural shed hairs. But I did decide that I needed to up my winter regimen routine, so when I prepooed, I put more conditioner all over the hair, the targeted the ends and crown with a really heavy coat of hair mayonnaise. Then I left it in for about 4 or 5 hours. I had been getting kind of lazy about that and leaving it in for only 20 to 30 mins before. It really seemed to help so I'm going to keep that up at least until March.  Here are my official 2014 starting photos. I took them last night. The bottom layer is at hip and I'm planning to maintain that until the top layer, which is between MBL and WSL (WSL is the purple line), catches up. Once it hits WHIP then I'll think about growing out the bottom a little more. I'm hoping by June. My overall goal is to hit full HL by December.



First of all, your hair is gorgeous!!! 
You're already full hip length or maybe my eyes are deceiving me. Do you ever straighten your hair? Because if you do you'll probably have an extra inch or two of hair.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jan 8, 2014)

Just coming in here to lurk and drool.  I have given up on my HL goals.  My WL is hair is quite a bit to manage because of the density of it.  I just can't imagine more hair.  How do you all manage all of that hair without it being just too time consuming. I'm actually thinking of cutting it to MBL.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 8, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> First of all, your hair is gorgeous!!!
> You're already full hip length or maybe my eyes are deceiving me. Do you ever straighten your hair? Because if you do you'll probably have an extra inch or two of hair.



Thanks, BostonMaria! Maybe I'm using the wrong term when I say full HL. What I want is for all my hair to be HL. Is that "blunt" HL? IDK.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 8, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> Thanks, BostonMaria! Maybe I'm using the wrong term when I say full HL. What I want is for all my hair to be HL. Is that "blunt" HL? IDK.



I think so. I think you mean blunt hip length.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 8, 2014)

Ms Lala said:


> Just coming in here to lurk and drool.  I have given up on my HL goals.  My WL is hair is quite a bit to manage because of the density of it.  I just can't imagine more hair.  How do you all manage all of that hair without it being just too time consuming. I'm actually thinking of cutting it to MBL.



What's too time-consuming? How many hours are you ladies spending on hair? Now you have me curious Ms. Lala. I'm super hair lazy. 

My weekly breakdown is
Prepoo application= 15 mins
Detangling = 20 mins 
Styling = 30 - 40 mins (braidout)
Optional restyle midweek = 20 mins  

So that's an hour 15 if I'm really lazy, an hour and 35 if I'm not. Anyone spending less time? I'd like to know too.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 9, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> What's too time-consuming? How many hours are you ladies spending on hair? Now you have me curious Ms. Lala. I'm super hair lazy.
> 
> My weekly breakdown is
> Prepoo application= 15 mins
> ...



Depending on how many weeks post relaxer, I spend an hour detangling before a wash. An hour & a half deep conditioning; sometimes 2. Then airdrying takes about another 2 hours. In which case I still haven't detangled post wash. That'll take another 30 mins at least.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 11, 2014)

Y'all just made me feel bad. It takes me too days to do my hair *slides back out and into lurk*


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 11, 2014)

Ms Lala said:


> Just coming in here to lurk and drool.  I have given up on my HL goals.  My WL is hair is quite a bit to manage because of the density of it.  I just can't imagine more hair.  How do you all manage all of that hair without it being just too time consuming. I'm actually thinking of cutting it to MBL.



I have fine strands but high density. I think increased thickness make it more time consuming than increased length. My hair at WL takes the same amount of time that it took at APL. 

It takes me about an hour & a half. 

Wash 15 mins
Detangle 15 mins 
Deep condition 30 mins
Style 30 mins 

My hair air dries overnight.


----------



## Ivey14 (Jan 11, 2014)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## halfindian (Jan 11, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Depending on how many weeks post relaxer, I spend an hour detangling before a wash. An hour & a half deep conditioning; sometimes 2. Then airdrying takes about another 2 hours. In which case I still haven't detangled post wash. That'll take another 30 mins at least.



I feel bad. I don't spend that long on my hair. Maybe I'm not handling it like lace.


----------



## halfindian (Jan 11, 2014)

Ivey your hair is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 12, 2014)

Im not going to make HL by ends year. Im doing damage control. 4 inches of split ends. I will be cutting an inch every 3 months. So I will only have retained 2 inches this year. But its ok. I will start retaining again in 2015 but on fresh end.

Unless I have some type of growth spurt in the Summer.


----------



## halfindian (Jan 12, 2014)

Healthy long hair is so dreamy!!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 12, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Im not going to make HL by ends year. Im doing damage control. 4 inches of split ends. I will be cutting an inch every 3 months. So I will only have retained 2 inches this year. But its ok. I will start retaining again in 2015 but on fresh end.  Unless I have some type of growth spurt in the Summer.



Oh no!  I'm sure you know what's best for your hair. There's nothing like a fresh start with fresh ends. Don't leave us though.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 12, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> Oh no!  I'm sure you know what's best for your hair. There's nothing like a fresh start with fresh ends. Don't leave us though.



I'll still be here posting updates trying to keep up w/ yall.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 16, 2014)

Will be 3 months post in 2 weeks! I haven't waited this long to relax my hair in a while, hopefully I can hold out. I'm always 1-3 weeks shy of 3 months due to impatience.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, I straightened yesterday and here's how it looks. I'm really unhappy with my straightening results. The hair is pretty puffy and I don't feel like wearing it out. So I'll be wearing breads and buns the whole time. Does anyone have any suggestions. I don't want to go back to the salon because that's how I got the heat damage in the first place. Thanks. Also, I am definitely excited to be maintaining the bottom length because the ends feel really rough. I'm not sure if that's because the ends are actually rough or because of the way I straightened.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Jan 16, 2014)

^^I can't handle this thread with all of these fabulous heads of hair!! I love your results. It looks thick and full of body to me.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 16, 2014)

I haven't peeked in this thread is so long!!! OMG all of the beautiful long hair !!!! Thank you ladies for continuing to share your regimens and what works and what doesn't!!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 17, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> Well, I straightened yesterday and here's how it looks. I'm really unhappy with my straightening results. The hair is pretty puffy and I don't feel like wearing it out. So I'll be wearing breads and buns the whole time. Does anyone have any suggestions. I don't want to go back to the salon because that's how I got the heat damage in the first place. Thanks. Also, I am definitely excited to be maintaining the bottom length because the ends feel really rough. I'm not sure if that's because the ends are actually rough or because of the way I straightened.



Sorry you aren't happy Dee Raven, but  

*regains consciousness*

What technique did you use to flat iron?  Did you try wrapping it yet?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 17, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Sorry you aren't happy Dee Raven, but
> 
> *regains consciousness*
> 
> ...



I flat ironed from curlformers then silk wrapped (without the silk). I haven't wrapped it overnight. I guess I'll try that.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2014)

Dee Raven, I can't even begin to see anything wrong with your flat ironing job. I wish you could  just give it to me since you don't like it


----------



## Aireen (Jan 17, 2014)

Dee Raven, your hair is eye candy!  I'm relaxed so PLEASE double check this advice but I know when I look at videos people use the following methods for straighter results:

1. Deep conditioning overnight with a moisture-rich shampoo (either pre-poo or after shampoo or both)
2. Comb-chasing small sections

Both of those I see give amazing results.


----------



## halfindian (Jan 17, 2014)

Aireen said:


> Dee Raven, your hair is eye candy!  I'm relaxed so PLEASE double check this advice but I know when I look at videos people use the following methods for straighter results:
> 
> 1. Deep conditioning overnight with a moisture-rich shampoo (either pre-poo or after shampoo or both)
> 2. Comb-chasing small sections
> ...



I can vouch for comb chasing. Definitely gives straighter results.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 17, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> I flat ironed from curlformers then silk wrapped (without the silk). I haven't wrapped it overnight. I guess I'll try that.



I've been thinking of giving this method a try.  When I flatiron I use really high heat, otherwise my hair never gets straight.  Your results look great Dee Raven


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 17, 2014)

curlycrocheter said:


> I've been thinking of giving this method a try.  When I flatiron I use really high heat, otherwise my hair never gets straight.  Your results look great Dee Raven



curlycrocheter, how high is the heat that you're using? And do you have any reversion issues afterwards?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 17, 2014)

curlycrocheter said:


> I've been thinking of giving this method a try.  When I flatiron I use really high heat, otherwise my hair never gets straight.  Your results look great Dee Raven



Yes, your results look great to me too. I don't mind that texture throughout. I 2nd the comb chase method. Try using a press creme like Keracare or Nairobi Creme Press next time.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 17, 2014)

Dee Raven I used to flat iron on the highest setting of my maxiglide, so that's around 440 degrees.

I've been trying to tone it down.  So I'm closer to 395 now.  I don't have a lot of reversion issues (outside of sweating) but I try to put as little product in my hair as possible when I flat iron


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2014)

Just peekin' in to drool and congratulate you girls. LOOKING GOOOOOOD!!!


----------



## naija24 (Jan 17, 2014)

just came by to say that all of yall have fabulous hair but i don't envy yall at all!! I can't even fathom your wash days.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 17, 2014)

Dee Raven, here's a video where this natural gets sleek results, maybe it can help you?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVVQh6CJKSU


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 18, 2014)

curlycrocheter said:


> Dee Raven I used to flat iron on the highest setting of my maxiglide, so that's around 440 degrees.
> 
> I've been trying to tone it down.  So I'm closer to 395 now.  I don't have a lot of reversion issues (outside of sweating) but I try to put as little product in my hair as possible when I flat iron



curlycrocheter

Oh, I meant reversion in the other direction, like heat damage. Does you hair always curl back? And how often do you flat iron safely. 

I had to cut my hair last year from TBL to APL on the top and I am paranoid now about it. I guess I'm just going to have to experiment a little.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 18, 2014)

Dee Raven My bad 

Yes, my curls ALWAYS come back.  I do have an area right around the perimeter of my face where the texture has changed.  But that's also where my hair is the weakest & I've been a heat straightened natural all of my life, so there is bound to be some texture change.  I just really started wearing my hair curly.

Anytime I use heat, I make sure I DC (before & after) & always use a heat protectant.  So overall, I have very little damage.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 18, 2014)

Should probably get around to washing my hair today.


----------



## halfindian (Jan 18, 2014)

Aireen said:


> Should probably get around to washing my hair today.



Just did mine. Ah!! What a relief!!


----------



## marta9227 (Jan 18, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> Well, I straightened yesterday and here's how it looks. I'm really unhappy with my straightening results. The hair is pretty puffy and I don't feel like wearing it out. So I'll be wearing breads and buns the whole time. Does anyone have any suggestions. I don't want to go back to the salon because that's how I got the heat damage in the first place. Thanks. Also, I am definitely excited to be maintaining the bottom length because the ends feel really rough. I'm not sure if that's because the ends are actually rough or because of the way I straightened.



Um, you better wear that hair out proudly and quit playing with my emotions, lol! I love how it turned out! I'm not a huge fan of the bone straight look though. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## melahnee (Jan 22, 2014)

update.. flat ironed for the first time since august. pics suck but it's hard to take pics of my own hair. Can't wait to at least have waist length hair/thick ends..sigh


----------



## halfindian (Jan 26, 2014)

Fresh relaxer pics 23 Jan 14.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 26, 2014)

I've decided for my birthday, I'm gonna get some color & some layers professionally done.

There is a salon downtown that specializes in curly hair.  I've heard great things.  I'm gonna schedule a consultation with the owner soon.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 26, 2014)

halfindian. 

 Nice, long, healthy ends, and shiny!

ETA: Girl, you should go stunt on some of those ladies that are always flinging phoney ponys 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## halfindian (Jan 26, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> halfindian.
> 
> Nice, long, healthy ends, and shiny!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliment!! lol lol. Happy hair growing!!!


----------



## halfindian (Jan 26, 2014)

curlycrocheter do let us in with some pics!!! Waiting patiently....


----------



## Aireen (Feb 2, 2014)

Got my hair relaxed, I was able to hold out for 3 months. Hopefully I can keep up with this and go back to extending my relaxers to 4 months at a time. After my 2nd setback, my hair grew back a lot but since the cut (from the setback) was uneven, we had to fix that. I think the extra growth was due to my supplement regimen that I was actually taking for skin/overall health. I'm at BSL but I'm fine with it. If anyone is curious I take a multivitamin, fish oil, spirulina, whey protein and biosil (when I have it).


----------



## Aireen (Feb 5, 2014)

My motto after this relaxer is to just keep things simple, truly this time. Listening to other people has caused unnecessary damage, which I'm fine with because I like experimenting and learning about my hair. I did a protein treatment and my hair feels great. Hopefully for this relaxer stretch I will:

- Keep my hair in a tangle-free state
- Use up a lot of my products
- Buy a back of some sort of Tresemme conditioner in case of bad knots
- Balance protein for the majority of the time before my new growth really grows in then pack in the moisture during stretching
- Possibly stretch again to 12 weeks to get back into going 3 months at a time without a relaxer
- Have my bangs/sides/nape grow back out
- Progress successfully back to MBL then WL


----------



## melahnee (Feb 9, 2014)

random pics..
I have been dusting a lot to try and thicken my ends, as well as get the last of the dead ends off. 
excuse the cleavage in the last pic , I wanted to show my bang progress because they were literally like 3/4" of dead ends last year. I wore extension bangs for a while smh. now they're getting too long to be bangs, and 100% healthy 

I'll have my sister  take a pic from behind later because I truly suck at it.


----------



## regina07 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Ladies, I haven't posted much lately because, well life gets in the way sometimes!  But I'm curious if anyone has tips on growing out your nape or crown?  My sides are growing great but I realized recently that my crown and nape hairs are showing no progress!  Without my nape hairs growing, it will be difficult for me to get to tailbone! 

Any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 9, 2014)

My hair is still in a sewin. Its been 4 weeks. Tmr Im professionally adding ombre to change the look. Will keep the ombre in for 4 weeks. Then cut the weave into a bob & add more color. Will keep that style for another 4 weeks. Then will remove the sewin at 12 weeks. Will probably add another sewin after that.


----------



## melahnee (Feb 9, 2014)

Just taken. my ends aren't in the best shape, but they have improved.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 9, 2014)

melahnee said:


> Just taken. my ends aren't in the best shape, but they have improved.



My ends were like this once. It just grew out on its own.


----------



## melahnee (Feb 9, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My ends were like this once. It just grew out on its own.



so do you think it's not too damaged anymore and I should slow down on the dusting? I've been dusting and s&d'ing like crazy these past several months because my ends were in bad shape this past summer, they felt real rough and when I would run my fingers through it, what I assume were broken pieces would just come out.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 9, 2014)

melahnee said:


> so do you think it's not too damaged anymore and I should slow down on the dusting? I've been dusting and s&d'ing like crazy these past several months because my ends were in bad shape this past summer, they felt real rough and when I would run my fingers through it, what I assume were broken pieces would just come out.



It doesn't look damaged in the pic. But if youre saying it felt rough & kept breaking then you can keep dusting.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 21, 2014)

It's been a long time since you've asked this question, regina07 but what helped me was trimming off the ends from the nape + edges and focusing my deep conditioner on that area. If you can, apply your favourite oil to the area as well on top of your DC to seal it in. Keep that area away from any type of fabric that will snag or anything tight that will cause tension.


----------



## sal3w (Feb 22, 2014)

Jealous of your success! Keep it up gorgeous gals! *Taking down all the notes I can!*


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 22, 2014)

regina07 said:


> Hi Ladies, I haven't posted much lately because, well life gets in the way sometimes!  But I'm curious if anyone has tips on growing out your nape or crown?  My sides are growing great but I realized recently that my crown and nape hairs are showing no progress!  Without my nape hairs growing, it will be difficult for me to get to tailbone!  Any suggestions?  Thanks!



Hello lady. Low manipulation, extra moisture, reconstructors, scalp massages. A stylist over processed my nape and it broke off to 1 inch of hair in October 2012. Now My nape is at BSL. But the rest of my hair is WL.   It will catch up this year because it grows the fastest.   Hope this helps


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 23, 2014)

I haven't had a length check since my setback when I had to cut so much off. After flat ironing I will do one.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 23, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 23, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz

This is what I call Hair Porn on a Sunday! 

I need to see that beautiful head of hair in a relaxer ad and/or on the box.

Also, I need you to place your palm on the screen of your laptop or swipe n surf device, to send  hair energy my way.

BRB, I need to get a Lysol wipe, before I put my head on the screen for the hair energy transmission, 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 23, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> This is what I call Hair Porn on a Sunday!
> 
> ...



BOL!! That made me smile. Thank you.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 23, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Here it is



pre_medicalrulz Just LOVELY!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 23, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> pre_medicalrulz Just LOVELY!!!



Thank you


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 23, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Here it is



GORGEOUS!

10 char


----------



## beauti (Feb 23, 2014)

*pre_medicalrulz yaaassssss huntee! I LOVE it!! *


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 23, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> GORGEOUS!
> 
> 10 char





beauti said:


> pre_medicalrulz yaaassssss huntee! I LOVE it!!



Aww thanks lady


----------



## DoDo (Feb 23, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Aww thanks lady



Your hair is amazeballs! Tailbone length is coming for you!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 23, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Your hair is amazeballs! Tailbone length is coming for you!



Lol!!! Thank you


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 24, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz Your hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Awesome progress pre_medicalrulz. Your hair snapped back into shape with the quickness! This is why I'm still subscribed to this thread.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 24, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Here it is



Good thing this doesn't show how many times a person views this picture. I just keep staring. lol, greatness.


----------



## cocosweet (Feb 24, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 247579









So beautiful.


----------



## Toy (Feb 24, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz

Gorgeous and beautiful Congrats.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 24, 2014)

Ms. Tiki said:


> pre_medicalrulz Your hair is gorgeous!!!





Froreal3 said:


> Awesome progress pre_medicalrulz. Your hair snapped back into shape with the quickness! This is why I'm still subscribed to this thread.





Saludable84 said:


> Good thing this doesn't show how many times a person views this picture. I just keep staring. lol, greatness.





cocosweet said:


> So beautiful.





Toy said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Gorgeous and beautiful Congrats.



Lol thank you ladies!!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 24, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 247579



Your hair is just truly delicious. 
I'm just wondering, will you ever wear your hair out again for long periods of time or do you think you will forever use weave as a protective style??


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 24, 2014)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Your hair is just truly delicious.
> I'm just wondering, will you ever wear your hair out again for long periods of time or do you think you will forever use weave as a protective style??



Thank you! I wore my hair out for almost a year & had a setback.  Never again. I will only wear it out on special occassions. Or for a week after a fresh relaxer.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Mar 4, 2014)

I wish I wish I wish I could be in you ladies' shoes. I'm only BSL and I'm newly 100% natural. I'm trying to find my way still. Hopefully I can get it into gear so I can be like you guys in a year or so.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 8, 2014)

I came here to vent. My hair is getting on my nerves. We were doing so well for like a year, and now we're ready to come to blows. I was planning on doing a trim at the end of this month, but I may have to do it sooner and I may cut more. And to make it worse, it doesn't seemed to have grown at all since January. Literally last week I was thinking to straighten it, cut it into a bob and dye it honey brown. Uggh.


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm going to post some pics today. I kept being unhappy about my ends & did aggressive trimming to approve them.

At a certain length my ends kept looking crazy so I realized that I have to start incorporating more protein & frequent dustings. I only need about 2 or 3 inches but it's taking forever. 

I'm thinking about doing the inversion method. I just hate how it feels being upside. 4 mins feels like forever.


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 9, 2014)

Blowdried hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> I came here to vent. My hair is getting on my nerves. We were doing so well for like a year, and now we're ready to come to blows. I was planning on doing a trim at the end of this month, but I may have to do it sooner and I may cut more. And to make it worse, it doesn't seemed to have grown at all since January. Literally last week I was thinking to straighten it, *cut it into a bob and dye it honey brown*. Uggh.



No Dee Raven. Don't do it!!! 

What's the problem with your hair?


----------



## beauti (Mar 9, 2014)

*ManeStreet your hair is beautiful! *


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 9, 2014)

Flatironed hair


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 9, 2014)

Your hair is so pretty ManeStreet ! I love your highlights. How is it maintaining your highlights? And how did you straighten you hair?


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> No Dee Raven. Don't do it!!!
> 
> What's the problem with your hair?



Well, I guess I can't after seeing these beautiful hair pics.  But maybe a trim will help.


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 9, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> Your hair is so pretty ManeStreet ! I love your highlights. How is it maintaining your highlights? And how did you straighten you hair?


 Dee Raven  The highlights are the same as usual for maintaining. I just stay on top of my deep conditioning & moisturizing my ends.  I just blowdried it & flatironed it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 9, 2014)

ManeStreet Your hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 9, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> ManeStreet Your hair is beautiful!!!



Thank you! I'm trying. lulu97


----------



## ckisland (Mar 9, 2014)

ManeStreet, oh my! Oh my my my!! Your hair just blew my mind 
Let me go back to my seat


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 10, 2014)

ckisland said:


> ManeStreet, oh my! Oh my my my!! Your hair just blew my mind  Let me go back to my seat



ckisland thank you. That's encouraging I've been obsessing about my ends for the last year+. I need to enjoy it & calm down.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 10, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> ckisland thank you. That's encouraging I've been obsessing about my ends for the last year+. I need to enjoy it & calm down.



Your hair looks amazing ManeStreet, ends and all.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## halfindian (Mar 10, 2014)

ManeStreet your hair is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 10, 2014)

ManeStreet 

Bee u ti ful hair and hemline!  

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 11, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> Flatironed hair



You're HL!!!!!


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 11, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You're HL!!!!!


 pre_medicalrulz I wish. It's the angle of the camera when I'm sitting. I still have about 2 more inches, HL is at the waist band of those pants I'm wearing. You made HL right? Your hair looks gorgeous. HL is taking forever for me.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 11, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> pre_medicalrulz I wish. It's the angle of the camera when I'm sitting. I still have about 2 more inches, HL is at the waist band of those pants I'm wearing. You made HL right? Your hair looks gorgeous. HL is taking forever for me.



Lol aww man! 
No Im far from HL. I need until Dec perhaps. Sigh...


----------



## halfindian (Mar 11, 2014)

ManeStreet and pre_medicalrulz hurry get to HL already!! Eye candy!!!!!!!!!! Your heads of hair are inspiration!!!!!! Keep the pictures coming!!! Happy hair growing!!!


----------



## grenadiancooliex3 (Mar 11, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> Flatironed hair
> 
> View attachment 249721



OmGG!!!! :rool:: 

your hair is amazing!! its so healthy and shiny! congratulations on HL!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 11, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> Thank you! I'm trying. lulu97



ManeStreet how often do you trim or dust?


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Mar 11, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> Flatironed hair



Freaking gorgeous!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lucia (Mar 11, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> I came here to vent. My hair is getting on my nerves. We were doing so well for like a year, and now we're ready to come to blows. I was planning on doing a trim at the end of this month, but I may have to do it sooner and I may cut more. And to make it worse, it doesn't seemed to have grown at all since January. Literally last week I was thinking to straighten it, cut it into a bob and dye it honey brown. Uggh.



Dee Raven 
I think a small trim and a good dc session is all you need it's like they say new level new devil don't let the enemy trip you up


----------



## Lucia (Mar 11, 2014)

ManeStreet
Absolutely fabulous!!!!


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 11, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> ManeStreet how often do you trim or dust?


 Lilmama1011 I trim as needed which is usually about every 8-12 weeks but I'm increasing my dusting to be more frequently so I can reduce how much I have to trim off.

And I'm increasing my protein treatments cause it seems like right after this length my ends start looking bad IMO. I hope the frequent dusting plus the protein treatments will take me to hip length. All the inches after mbl have taken quit a bit of effort for me. My hair easily grows to bsl, mbl takes a little bit of effort but after mbl it's blood, sweat & tears.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 11, 2014)

Forgive the chichos (love handles) ladies LOL 
Which were horribly cropped out 



I think this is my terminal length since this is where I have been for a while. I won't grow it out longer than this.


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 12, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> Forgive the chichos (love handles) ladies LOL Which were horribly cropped out  I think this is my terminal length since this is where I have been for a while. I won't grow it out longer than this.



BostonMaria
Beautiful hair! 
I'm hitting my terminal length too. I wonder if MSM will help.


----------



## DoDo (Mar 12, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> Forgive the chichos (love handles) ladies LOL
> Which were horribly cropped out
> 
> View attachment 250019
> ...



BostonMaria

I think your hair is growing. The avatar photo shows your hair ending where your pants begin. In that photo it looks hip length.

In this photo your ends are inching a little bit lower than that. It is growing past hip length. An inch or two can seem very small, but it is when they stack up you see the difference.


----------



## regina07 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ladies, thank you for your help.   My hair is in worse shape than I realized -- my crown is thinning severely, I have 2 small bald spots on the right side of my crown and the line from crown to nape isnt retaining. I'm getting ready to trim 2-3 inches, possibly more to MBL.  

 My hair is fine, porous and prone to crazy split ends.  I wish I could post a photo of some of my splits -- I have mid-shaft splits that have split 3-6 times!



Aireen said:


> It's been a long time since you've asked this question, @regina07 but what helped me was trimming off the ends from the nape + edges and focusing my deep conditioner on that area. If you can, apply your favourite oil to the area as well on top of your DC to seal it in. Keep that area away from any type of fabric that will snag or anything tight that will cause tension.





bebezazueta said:


> Hello lady. Low manipulation, extra moisture, reconstructors, scalp massages. A stylist over processed my nape and it broke off to 1 inch of hair in October 2012. Now My nape is at BSL. But the rest of my hair is WL. It will catch up this year because it grows the fastest. Hope this helps



Is this a setback? I know it will grow but right now this feels like I'm never reaching tailbone.  My BFF says long hair on women in their 50's doesn't look good anyway.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 12, 2014)

DoDo said:


> BostonMaria  I think your hair is growing. The avatar photo shows your hair ending where your pants begin. In that photo it looks hip length.  In this photo your ends are inching a little bit lower than that. It is growing past hip length. An inch or two can seem very small, but it is when they stack up you see the difference.



Thank you 

Yeah I think I see a few inches of growth. I think my avatar pic was taken in September. I haven't trimmed in 16 months, BUT haven't been protective styling at night either.


----------



## eocceas (Mar 12, 2014)

A quick post to let everyone know I was put on to the Inversion Method and wanted to see if anyone else has tried it? I will be trying this for 7 days starting Mon. I will update if I indeed grew an inch that week',)


----------



## halfindian (Mar 12, 2014)

What is the inversion method?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 12, 2014)

halfindian said:


> What is the inversion method?



Laying upside down


----------



## halfindian (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you. I did some research online. Found inversion and ghe. May try both. I normally massage my scalp when I take down my buns.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 13, 2014)

Just took out my faux locs after almost three months. I'm sitting with henna in my hair but I'm happy that I'm officially WL now.


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 13, 2014)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Just took out my faux locs after almost three months. I'm sitting with henna in my hair but I'm happy that I'm officially WL now.



Congrats lady!


----------



## halfindian (Mar 14, 2014)

NowIAmNappy pics please.


----------



## GroovyMama (Mar 14, 2014)

Alright ladies

I am 23 weeks post in this picture. I'd planned on relaxing, but my relaxer was late arriving in the mail. I won't make HL this year, and I'm okay with that. Really, if my hair were to stay this length I'd be okay too.

Siggy is from Sept, and this pic was last week.


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 14, 2014)

GroovyMama said:


> Alright ladies  I am 23 weeks post in this picture. I'd planned on relaxing, but my relaxer was late arriving in the mail. I won't make HL this year, and I'm okay with that. Really, if my hair were to stay this length I'd be okay too.  Siggy is from Sept, and this pic was last week.



Really nice!  I think you have plenty of time to make it. You can get a good 4 more inches this year!  HHG!


----------



## Jewell (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow! I was very excited to check this thread and see all the beautiful progress everyone has made! I just love it! Y'all betta WERK!!


----------



## Jewell (Mar 14, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> I'm going to post some pics today. I kept being unhappy about my ends & did aggressive trimming to approve them.
> 
> At a certain length my ends kept looking crazy so I realized that I have to start incorporating more protein & frequent dustings. I only need about 2 or 3 inches but it's taking forever.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing the inversion method. I just hate how it feels being upside. 4 mins feels like forever.



What gorgeous, amazing hair you have! I feel you. That 4-5 mins seems like an eternity, and it's one reason I have been lax about the inversion method. Haven't been consistent with it at all, but I would like to try. I dust here and there myself, and since my hair grows in layers, similar to what Chicoro describes in her Lead Hair Theory, dustings prevent me from having too much to trim off. I take off no more than 1-2" a year total with micro-trims/dustings (still have a long way to grow before I plan to maintain at one length).

No splits form unless I use heat, and I never do. My hair loves protein and it is in most of my products.


----------



## halfindian (Mar 15, 2014)

I started the inversion method on Thursday. I do it on evenings. Get home, change, take down my style, massage my scalp and inversion time. I have also been doing ghe but umm there is no sexy factor to it. Lol lol. I do it for a few hours a day. Need to find ways to make that ghe sexy. Ha ha haha ha ha. Then I can sleep with it. Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 18, 2014)

What's going on in here ladies? Can y'all believe I need another trim? This some bull. I have no idea how people wear their hair out and retain healthy lengths. Anybody here live in port st lucie, Florida? I need cornrows done for my wigs. I will pick you up, bring you back to my place, feed you and everything.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 18, 2014)

Jewell 

You're at full TBL!  You need to bless us with some updated hair porn, , so I can


----------



## Aireen (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry ladies! I have been extremely busy lately! I will be around more posting but please continue to update and even leave random thoughts.  I'm going to be in the process of re-reading through the thread to find out what is going on with everyone's journeys. I really didn't mean to leave, life gets hectic though.

*UPDATE*: Right now, I'm STILL at around BSL/MBL mark. Gosh... this marker is so hard to get through but the health of my hair has to be at its prime before allowing progress. It is growing past this stage though so by the next two relaxers at most, my length will have surpassed this marker. I will probably need 2015-2016 to get to HL but that's okay and you never know, miracles can happen LOL. I'm in no rush though. I learned from my 2nd setback and I hope it's my last one. I will be 2 months post soon, I'm hoping to stretch again to 3 months but I'm not going to force anything. I'm trying to drink more water and eat more protein and I guess that's basically it – eat right, take care of hair properly (whatever that means to a particular individual), and keep it simple. No magic, no gimmicks, no shenanigans. Two things I know to keep things in check, my hair hates most kitchen ingredients in homemade masks except oils and my hair likes to be in a detangled state.

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm back and will be more active! I don't mean to be an absent challenge host, just a lot of unexpected things came up and I needed to tend to them before LHCF.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 19, 2014)

Its ok. Youre good  ***waves***


----------



## halfindian (Mar 19, 2014)

PRE _medicalrulz put that gorgeous hair up honey and protect those ends.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 19, 2014)

halfindian said:


> PRE _medicalrulz put that gorgeous hair up honey and protect those ends.



Lol Im under a wig as we speak


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 19, 2014)

I attempted a flat twist twist out for the first time last night . Bout to get up, unravel it & see what it looks like ...


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Mar 19, 2014)

I am going to continue to protective style for the rest of the year. This regimen is really working well for me. I just rebraided my hair in preparation for my second set of crochet twists. My schedule for taking my hair out has been ten weeks but this time I am going to try 12 weeks & see how that works. 12 weeks is definitely my cut off for having a protective style in. 
I bought some Yes to Carrots conditioner to co-wash with before I put my twists in. I really like how it works.


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok here's the best pic I could get of this twist out. It looks ok. I just used some leave in conditioner & Eco styler gel.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 19, 2014)

halfindian said:


> NowIAmNappy pics please.


  Sorry I'm all late but here's a quick shot


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Ladies! 
I’m so happy!  I had my first successful flat iron session that didn’t result in poofy hair or bushy ends.  I used It’s a 10 Miracle leave in for a curlformer set to stretch my hair in lieu of using a blow fryer.

This morning I flat ironed with Mizani Iron Curl and my 1 ½” Sedu Revolution.   The downside of flat ironing is it reminds me of how low density my hair is: nono:  It’s easier to fake the thickness funk with a braid out, curlformer, or flexi rod set,    I’m praying that my curl pattern comes back on my next wash day, and that I didn’t create any heat damage.  I was trying to go no heat in 2014, but I wanted to test out the Mizani Iron Curl.

I called myself dust/trimming exactly at the time of the spring equinox, which was 10:57 am MDT. If I’m only going to dust/trim four times a year, I might as well test out this Moroccan/lunar method.  I dust/trimmed to maintain a dust/trim schedule and healthy ends, not aesthetics.  I’ll start dust/trimming for aesthetics once I meet my hair length goals.  I’m in a braid out most of the time, so you can’t tell that my hair is not perfectly even etc.  In fact, it’s better for Ms. Celie braids that it’s not perfectly even.  

Now, I have dust/trimmers remorse.  DS stated, “Your hair looks shorter!” 

My growth rate picks up during the late spring and summer, so hopefully a miracle happens, regarding making TBL.  WHIP is probably more realistic at this point.  

Here is a pic of the curlformer set and flat iron job:


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 21, 2014)

Curlformer Set








Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Mar 21, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Curlformer Set  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


MileHighDiva
I always love how shiny and silky your hair looks. That   Curl former set looks so perfect. It's a shame you only use it for another style. But your flat iron job came out great.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 21, 2014)

ronie said:


> MileHighDiva
> I always love how shiny and silky your hair looks. That   Curl former set looks so perfect. It's a shame you only use it for another style. But your flat iron job came out great.



ronie 
Thx!  I would say that I wear braid outs 50% of the time and flexi rod and curl former sets the other 50%. 

I needed my hair stretched, so I would only need one pass.  In the past, I've created self inflicted heat damage, so I was trying to avoid that again.  

Hopefully, if my curls come back on wash day I can get promoted to an A+ Hair Care Queen instead of "Aspiring." 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Mar 21, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> ronie
> Thx!  I would say that I wear braid outs 50% of the time and flexi rod and curl former sets the other 50%.
> 
> I needed my hair stretched, so I would only need one pass.  In the past, I've created self inflicted heat damage, so I was trying to avoid that again.
> ...



Waiting on that promotion , your hair is absolutely gorgeous .

SN: You are at least MBL now.


----------



## ronie (Mar 21, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> ronie Thx!  I would say that I wear braid outs 50% of the time and flexi rod and curl former sets the other 50%.  I needed my hair stretched, so I would only need one pass.  In the past, I've created self inflicted heat damage, so I was trying to avoid that again.  Hopefully, if my curls come back on wash day I can get promoted to an A+ Hair Care Queen instead of "Aspiring."   Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


MileHighDiva no wonder your curl former set looks so great. You are a pro at this. 
Your hair did get super straight, so good job on skipping the blowout. 
Your curls will come back I am sure. I have the sedu flat iron, and I use it after blowing out my hair. I used it on 340 last time (one pass), and I had no curls damage. I have 4b hair that is very fragile , and for some odd reason I felt like my coils came back tighter. I still haven't done a full 2 step protein treatment. I ve only done 2 re constructors and sd mocha silk. I might do either emergencee or keracare super reconstructor this weekend. 
 I'm sure your curls will come back singing.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 21, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Waiting on that promotion , your hair is absolutely gorgeous .
> 
> SN: You are at least MBL now.



DoDo  Thank you, Mama!  I'm praying for that promotion.  I'm thinking if you can go one year w/o a set back, then you should get promoted to A+ 



ronie said:


> MileHighDiva no wonder your curl former set looks so great. You are a pro at this.
> Your hair did get super straight, so good job on skipping the blowout.
> Your curls will come back I am sure. I have the sedu flat iron, and I use it after blowing out my hair. I used it on 340 last time (one pass), and I had no curls damage. I have 4b hair that is very fragile , and for some odd reason I felt like my coils came back tighter. I still haven't done a full 2 step protein treatment. I ve only done 2 re constructors and sd mocha silk. I might do either emergencee or keracare super reconstructor this weekend.
> I'm sure your curls will come back singing.



ronie   Thanks for the reassurance!  You know that last year, I was doing all kinds of crazy stuff like using GSO for heat protectant .  Then Napp was like smoke points don't mean anything, the hair still denatures at      I was like 

OAN: The emergencee and super reconstructor have the same ingredients, which one do you like better, and why?  What does the emergencee smell like?  I'm assuming the super reconstructor smells like other KeraCare products.  TIA


----------



## ronie (Mar 21, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> DoDo  Thank you, Mama!  I'm praying for that promotion.  I'm thinking if you can go one year w/o a set back, then you should get promoted to A+  ronie   Thanks for the reassurance!  You know that last year, I was doing all kinds of crazy stuff like using GSO for heat protectant .  Then Napp was like smoke points don't mean anything, the hair still denatures at      I was like   OAN: The emergencee and super reconstructor have the same ingredients, which one do you like better, and why?  What does the emergencee smell like?  I'm assuming the super reconstructor smells like other KeraCare products.  TIA


MileHighDiva
I have the keracare, but never used it. I have used emergence pre HHJ, as well as post HHJ. I really can't tell what the smell is like. It is not unpleasant, and it does not linger. I use it following the old instructions (no shower cap, with or without heat). I left it once for 45 mns, and I got all kind of crazy breakage..the current instructions say 2 mns in the shower. I do that sometimes, just to get a quick boost and it works. For me, it's ok when I'm not having issues, and my hair is just cruising. When I have issues I use claudie s renew protein. I also do a renew protein the week before I flat iron. 
If i use the keracare I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## halfindian (Mar 22, 2014)

NowIAmNappy beautiful. I love the shine MileHighDiva.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 25, 2014)

If I don't get to HL or 2 inches close to it by the end of this year, I'm throwing in the towel. I've been on this HJ long enough.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 25, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> If I don't get to HL or 2 inches close to it by the end of this year, I'm throwing in the towel. I've been on this HJ long enough.



I hear you. I'm ready to go into maintenance mode or just do something else as well. How many inches are you from HL? And where are you counting HL? Because your photos look like your an inch away already.


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 25, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> If I don't get to HL or 2 inches close to it by the end of this year, I'm throwing in the towel. I've been on this HJ long enough.



I feel the same way.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 25, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> I hear you. I'm ready to go into maintenance mode or just do something else as well. How many inches are you from HL? And where are you counting HL? Because your photos look like your an inch away already.



Me too! Lol
Im not entirely sure but I'm sure it's more than an inch. I wouldn't be surprised if it was a full 6 inches. I'm tall. HL to me is where i put my hands when someone says 'put your hands on your hips'. Lol


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 27, 2014)

Here's some buns at work. I've been working out at the gym 3 times a week do that's making my hair regimen more complex... Here's a some everyday buns including flyways & napped up nape. Lol   I love using the plastic claw clips from dollar tree. I don't use any bobby pins.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 27, 2014)

ManeStreet

I need a tutorial for both of those fly arse buns!  They're


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 27, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> ManeStreet  I need a tutorial for both of those fly arse buns!  They're



MileHighDiva
I will do picture tutorial in the next week. They are both super easy. For 1 of them I add a few bobby pins for the flyaway hairs.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 30, 2014)

Those are some really cute buns, ManeStreet. I'll have to remember them for the next time I straighten. 

So, I did my trim today. I took off about 3/4 to an inch. I'm hoping it will help me  get along better with my hair. Because it has been getting on my nerves.


----------



## ronie (Mar 31, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> DoDo  Thank you, Mama!  I'm praying for that promotion.  I'm thinking if you can go one year w/o a set back, then you should get promoted to A+  ronie   Thanks for the reassurance!  You know that last year, I was doing all kinds of crazy stuff like using GSO for heat protectant .  Then Napp was like smoke points don't mean anything, the hair still denatures at      I was like   OAN: The emergencee and super reconstructor have the same ingredients, which one do you like better, and why?  What does the emergencee smell like?  I'm assuming the super reconstructor smells like other KeraCare products.  TIA


MileHighDiva what do you mean about same ingredients? The super reconstructor only has hydrolyzed wheat protein in as the third ingredient. I kept seeing this mentioned, and I never remember to go check my bottle. I was like I know I did not see these ingredients on that product. That's the reason I ve never been to anxious to use it in the first place.  
I finally went looking in my cabinet, and there it was: water, polyacrylamidomethylpropene sulfonic acid, sodium lactate, hydrolyzed wheat protein, pvp/va copolymer, sodium PAC, methylisothiazolinone. 
I got one bottle from sleek hair.com and one from ensley beauty. Both say the same thing. 
It does look and smell exactly like emergencee. 
But no collagen nothing no elastin nothing. I mean what is so super about wheat protein?
When I search the old threads, it seems like people who used it had the good stuff. I wonder if anyone is using this formula with success.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 1, 2014)

ronie 

What chu talkin' bout Willis?  It's my understanding from Google University that it has hydrolyzed elastin in it.  Which is why I was interested in that particular product.  I think I've even seen that on LHCF. 

I'm glad I haven't pulled the trigger yet!  Thank you for letting me know!  

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Apr 1, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> ronie  What chu talkin' bout Willis?  It's my understanding from Google University that it has hydrolyzed elastin in it.  Which is why I was interested in that particular product.  I think I've even seen that on LHCF.  I'm glad I haven't pulled the trigger yet!  Thank you for letting me know!  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


Lollll MileHighDiva
You are right. On amazon and sleek hair and other websites that sell it, the ingredients list has: water, collagen amino acids, something something, hydrolyzed collagen, hydrolyzed elastin and one or 2 more ingredients. 
I think it is fraud to have us pay 22$ for some hydrolyzed wheat protein. The nerve...  
You better off with emergencee.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 1, 2014)

ronie said:


> Lollll MileHighDiva
> You are right. On amazon and sleek hair and other websites that sell it, the ingredients list has: water, collagen amino acids, something something, hydrolyzed collagen, hydrolyzed elastin and one or 2 more ingredients.
> I think it is fraud to have us pay 22$ for some hydrolyzed wheat protein. The nerve...
> You better off with emergencee.



Where is the best place to purchase emergencee?  ronie

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Apr 1, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Where is the best place to purchase emergencee?  ronie  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


I can't tell you the best place, but I like Walgreens  because it is listed as an authorized seller on their website and they sometimes have buy one get one half off. Last time I got 4 bottles. I later realized I did not need so much. So I sold one. I've bought it from amazon before. Back when I was relaxed I got it from my hairdresser's shop.  The price has always been around $15.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 6, 2014)

Did I say I wanted HL hair? Smh If I do get there this pic has convinced me to remain with blunt ends. I have a hate love for this pic.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 6, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Did I say I wanted HL hair? Smh If I do get there this pic has convinced me to remain with blunt ends. I have a hate love for this pic.



OMG who is that?!!! What beautiful hair!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 6, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG who is that?!!! What beautiful hair!!!



Lol I have no idea. I saw it floating around my fb.


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 6, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Did I say I wanted HL hair? Smh If I do get there this pic has convinced me to remain with blunt ends. I have a hate love for this pic.



Beautiful hair but it's way too much hair for me. I would have a heart attack lol. What is that, thigh length?


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 6, 2014)

So I'm right at hip length. I'm not sure how it happened but when my hair was wet yesterday it was touching the top of these shorts to my surprise. 

But I still need to trim so I will probably lose a 1/2" - 1" and be right back where I started.      

This was about 1/2" on 03/06/14.    







My roots are 1" of growth that I got in 2 months, I took this photo today 04/06/14


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Apr 6, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Did I say I wanted HL hair? Smh If I do get there this pic has convinced me to remain with blunt ends. I have a hate love for this pic.



I saw this yesterday too.....this is my goal length.....I've just never seen it......so nice


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Apr 6, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol I have no idea. I saw it floating around my fb.



Its the sister of someone on ig named _santigid...


----------



## Aireen (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all! If any of you are interested in trying a new product, I have a really good suggestion, Garnier Fructis Damage Eraser Strength Reconstructing Butter. My hair is nearly 3 months post and usually gives me trouble but this made my hair act as if it's only 6 weeks post. It has a cone high on the list but if you don't mind that, definitely try it out.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 15, 2014)

Like I said in my last post, I'm almost 3 months post and I'm really surprised that I'm not having an urge to relax. If this keeps up, I'm hoping I can go 4 months like I used to or even 5-6 months relaxer free. *Crossing my fingers* I need to keep that new Garnier mask close.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 15, 2014)

Now this is my kind of HL. Blunt ends makes it look nice & neat.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 15, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Now this is my kind of HL. Blunt ends makes it look nice & neat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 254953



I prefer more of a U shape though. It has a softer more feminine look. I think that is what your hair has going on pre_medicalrulz .


----------



## Aireen (Apr 15, 2014)

DoDo said:


> I prefer more of a U shape though. It has a softer more feminine look. I think that is what your hair has going on @pre_medicalrulz .


On HL hair, I prefer a healthy V-shape with layers. I feel like a V-shape only looks good on REALLY REALLY long hair. The lady's hair in the pic looks lovely though!


----------



## Jewell (Apr 16, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I’m so happy!  I had my first successful flat iron session that didn’t result in poofy hair or bushy ends.  I used It’s a 10 Miracle leave in for a curlformer set to stretch my hair in lieu of using a blow fryer.
> 
> This morning I flat ironed with Mizani Iron Curl and my 1 ½” Sedu Revolution.   The downside of flat ironing is it reminds me of how low density my hair is: nono:  It’s easier to fake the thickness funk with a braid out, curlformer, or flexi rod set,    I’m praying that my curl pattern comes back on my next wash day, and that I didn’t create any heat damage.  I was trying to go no heat in 2014, but I wanted to test out the Mizani Iron Curl.
> ...


 
MileHighDiva

GURL you BETTA WERK! You the one giving ME hair porn!! I love your shine and the flat-ironing came out nicely! You're making great progress! *Hugs*

P.S. I will post an updated photo soon. I try to avoid taking a lot of frequent pics just for my own personal reason--i feel like my hair isn't growing as fast as it really is...the whole hair anorexia thing. So I take pics every 6 mos to 1 year. That way I can really see the difference.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 16, 2014)

Ms.Jewell,

That compliment means so much coming from you!   You're are one of my LHCF idols!
You're such a great inspiration and mentor to everyone. :blowkiss:

I can't wait to see your update!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok, I want to join this.  Last year I cut my hair from WL to SL and thought, I'm done growing my hair out .  But I just saw my dream and I'm back in, HL here I come.  Taking out my sew in on the 26th, then resewing again.  I have a great regemine.  Its going to take a long time to get back to where I was.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 17, 2014)

Bun Mistress said:


> Ok, I want to join this.  Last year I cut my hair from WL to SL and thought, I'm done growing my hair out .  But I just saw my dream and I'm back in, HL here I come.  Taking out my sew in on the 26th, then resewing again.  I have a great regemine.  Its going to take a long time to get back to where I was.



Why did you cut your hair to SL?


----------



## Bun Mistress (Apr 17, 2014)

I got braids and the women destroyed my hair.  So I just cut it off. It was actually a little shorter than SL. I cut is three times. It was the summer and I was never able to wash and go before.


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 17, 2014)

Who all is in a weave or wig ? I hate how I look in wigs but I like them on other people. I'm still considering getting another. I feel like every wig I buy is a waste of $


----------



## Aireen (Apr 17, 2014)

Washing my hair today or tomorrow. I hate that musty scalp smell, no bueno.


----------



## halfindian (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm not sure I'll make it to HL this year. I'm a few inches away from waist and I want full thick hair at every length.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Apr 17, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> Who all is in a weave or wig ? I hate how I look in wigs but I like them on other people. I'm still considering getting another. I feel like every wig I buy is a waste of $



I in a sew in now its been 12 weeks or so. Planned to take it down in a week then put in a partial sewin (natural texture) for a month or sew then redo a full. This is the first time I have been in a sew in but with my lifestyle it is working.


----------



## Dee Raven (Apr 19, 2014)

Well I think I finally figured out why my hair is breaking. The medication I was taking was known for hair loss. While it is a bummer, at least I know what caused it and since I've stopped taking the meds hopefully I will see an improvement soon.


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 19, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz  Okay, I was minding my own business and thinking about asking the ladies in this thread re suggestions for deep moisturizing conditioners (because, well, you all would know) and then I saw your siggy -- have to keep it real and admit that it gives new meaning to the word "hateration" -- overwhelmed with a sense of "daaaaammmmmmnnnn, I wish my hair looked like that."  Amazing.  What is your regime? (Can't find it in this long thread.) Okay, will stop lurking/drooling -- no where near HL (other than my dreams). But had to stop and give you crazy props.

Just found reference to your sew-in.  Well, I might have to put some hot sauce on some crow and take back every single bad thing I've ever said about weaves.  What was regime while under sew-in? (Weaves really dried out my hair.)



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Now this is my kind of HL. Blunt ends makes it look nice & neat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 254953


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 19, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> pre_medicalrulz  Okay, I was minding my own business and thinking about asking the ladies in this thread re suggestions for deep moisturizing conditioners (because, well, you all would know) and then I saw your siggy -- have to keep it real and admit that it gives new meaning to the word "hateration" -- overwhelmed with a sense of "daaaaammmmmmnnnn, I wish my hair looked like that."  Amazing.  What is your regime? (Can't find it in this long thread.) Okay, will stop lurking/drooling -- no where near HL (other than my dreams). But had to stop and give you crazy props.
> 
> Just found reference to your sew-in.  Well, I might have to put some hot sauce on some crow and take back every single bad thing I've ever said about weaves.  What was regime while under sew-in? (Weaves really dried out my hair.)



Lol thanks! 

Wigs actually helped me retain to that length. Only recently I started rocking sewins & braids. I literally have to soak my hair in moisturizer and oil before braiding to combat the dryness that's inevitable with weaves.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 19, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Now this is my kind of HL. Blunt ends makes it look nice & neat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 254953



This is what I want! *faints*


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 19, 2014)

I just did a length check last night and I noticed I had about an inch in growth. The biggest thing was noticing my "V" is starting to even out. It makes me wonder if I do have a terminal length that might be somewhere around my hip or if the bulk of my hair is in the Telogen phase


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 19, 2014)

Uh huh I see you.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Apr 19, 2014)

^^^do you know who that is?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 20, 2014)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> ^^^do you know who that is?



Nah. I saw it floating around my fb news feed.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Apr 21, 2014)

I think I will hit WL this year. And then I can join you guys next year! I still stalk this thread though!!


----------



## brg240 (Apr 22, 2014)

Straightened my hair, think I'm going to cut to back to hl which means I won't make classic but that's ok I don't think I want it tbh. Just too much hair for me


----------



## Dee Raven (Apr 23, 2014)

brg240 said:


> Straightened my hair, think I'm going to cut to back to hl which means I won't make classic but that's ok I don't think I want it tbh. Just too much hair for me



Oooh are you going to take any photos? I would love to see your results before your trim.


----------



## melahnee (Apr 23, 2014)

Pretty sure I won't make HL this year, but this is my current length-- took the first pic today. I wanna say the third is from January. Excuse the freshly oiled ends  I dip em in oil before bunning them for the night. What would you guys say this length is if it were completely straight?


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Apr 23, 2014)

melahnee Looks like MBL/ Grazing WL  to me. We're in the same boat :3 (You're longer than me though! )

I'm hoping for TBL 2015. XD


----------



## melahnee (Apr 23, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> @melahnee Looks like MBL/ Grazing WL  to me. We're in the same boat :3 (You're longer than me though! )
> 
> I'm hoping for TBL 2015. XD



Thank you so much!!  I think I've made MBL. I wouldn't say I'm grazing WL just yet, though. I still feel like my ends are still damaged


----------



## melahnee (Apr 24, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> @melahnee Looks like MBL/ Grazing WL  to me. We're in the same boat :3 (You're longer than me though! )
> 
> I'm hoping for TBL 2015. XD



Straighthoodtea out of curiosity, how often do you straighten yours? Are you a fine head like me?  My hair (with the exception of my bangs) hasn't been flat ironed since about January, and IDK if I'm even gonna do it again until I'm about whip. My hair hatess getting flat ironed, but loves rollersets. thanks to Lilmama1011 for giving me the idea because they've helped a LOT these past two months!


----------



## Aireen (Apr 26, 2014)

I feel like I no longer see my ends splitting. I probably need a trim regardless to even out my strands but I feel like these days I look at my hair and there are no visible splits. I think that's an improvement and I want to say it's because I started using serums before blow-drying. I never really liked using liquid heat protectants since I preferred the texture of a serum. It's probably the silicone sealing any frayed or fraying ends but also protecting from said fraying. Either way, I really like the effects! Two of my faavourite serums are L'Oreal Hair Expertise Nutri-Sleek Precious Oils and Organix Repairing Awapuhi Ginger Dry Styling Oil. The former is really easy to spread an even coat throughout the hair and helps protect my ends from damage. The latter is really good at preventing frizz and protecting hair from humidity and excess moisture. My hair gets clarified from my dandruff shampoo and neutralizing shampoo so all the silicone I used has never really been an issue.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Apr 28, 2014)

melahnee said:


> Straighthoodtea out of curiosity, how often do you straighten yours? Are you a fine head like me?  My hair (with the exception of my bangs) hasn't been flat ironed since about January, and IDK if I'm even gonna do it again until I'm about whip. My hair hatess getting flat ironed, but loves rollersets. thanks to Lilmama1011 for giving me the idea because they've helped a LOT these past two months!



I flat iron maybe once every 3 months or so. My strands are fine, but I have alot of hair so it's "thick" My hair doesnt like to be flat irons too much either. I try to not do it too much. sometimes ill go 6-9 months not flat ironing. I get heat damage easily. Not sure why.


----------



## cocosweet (Apr 28, 2014)

Le sigh... My hair in front which had been about bsl is now sitting at collarbone. OTOH, my nape has grown back to almost where it was when it decided to up and leave in late 2012.

By my calculations, I should be scraping HL sometime around Memorial Day but that is totally not going to happen. I'm still at MBL/WL. 

Once I'm done addressing my Toni Morrison meets Frederick Douglas situation; I think I'm going to do what I did back in the old days, braid it up and keep it braided up for awhile.  I had good retention doing that.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 29, 2014)

cocosweet said:


> Le sigh... My hair in front which had been about bsl is now sitting at collarbone. OTOH, my nape has grown back to almost where it was when it decided to up and leave in late 2012.
> 
> By my calculations, I should be scraping HL sometime around Memorial Day but that is totally not going to happen. I'm still at MBL/WL.
> 
> Once I'm done addressing my Toni Morrison meets Frederick Douglas situation; I think I'm going to do what I did back in the old days, braid it up and keep it braided up for awhile.  I had good retention doing that.



Same here! My retention was awesome when my hair was braided & that was prior to my hair journey. That's why I'm back in my braids this year.


----------



## cocosweet (Apr 30, 2014)

Almost done taking twists down and detangling. I smell a haircut coming. I don't know whether to cut it myself or go to a shop. If I do it, I know I won't take off more than 2-3 inches. I don't really want to go shorter than BSB on the longer layers unless I have to.
But...

If I go to a salon, I can get a cute style to grow it out from. Suffice to say, I'm dropping out of the challenge. Arrrgh.

After the cut, I will get it braided.

Stupid breakage.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 30, 2014)

Just snipped some hair from my nape that was damaged from my setback; it feels a bit better already, definitely less rough.  Last time I did this, I felt like my nape was able to retain more length but that length was reversed by the setback.  Hopefully, I get the same retention this time around. Kind of tempted to go around my whole head and do this.  Definitely have some ends that I can probably even up.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 30, 2014)

Just did a good inch trim, it was much needed


----------



## Aireen (Apr 30, 2014)

cocosweet said:


> Almost done taking twists down and detangling. I smell a haircut coming. I don't know whether to cut it myself or go to a shop. If I do it, I know I won't take off more than 2-3 inches. I don't really want to go shorter than BSB on the longer layers unless I have to.
> But...
> 
> If I go to a salon, I can get a cute style to grow it out from. Suffice to say, I'm dropping out of the challenge. Arrrgh.
> ...


Noooooo...  I guess it's better that you do drop out and cut rather than hang on to any ends that could cause more breakage later. I hope you still stick around though.


----------



## Aireen (May 1, 2014)

Okay, just went through and gave myself a mini trim – definitely only took off less than 1/2". I probably will only trim once more later on in the year but we'll see since this was spontaneous. I did it the Glamtwinz's way and I have to say that my hair feels really smooth and looks more thick and uniform, can't stop touching my ends. I think since my hairdresser has moved to a salon that charges waaaayyy too much, I will be trimming my hair this way from now on. Can't wait to see how my hair reacts later when I wash it, it'll probably be easier to manage. *Excited*


----------



## Aireen (May 3, 2014)

Washed my hair yesterday and conditioned with my Garnier Fructis Damage Eraser Strength Reconstructing Butter and my nape feels sooooo much better. That trim back there was definitely needed. I'll keep monitoring the area just to make sure I retain more length back there.


----------



## ManeStreet (May 3, 2014)

So I was sooooo excited about wearing wigs fir the next month do that I could have a break but it was another epic fail. The lady didn't braid my hair correctly so I can't fit my hair & head in the wig properly. So I just wore the cornrows for a few then unraveled them & wore my hair like this.


----------



## Dee Raven (May 4, 2014)

My hair is feeling so much better since I cut. And oddly, when I do little strand pulls it seems like I didn't cut it at all. Ya! I have to look back to see when I actually did the trim. Anyways, I'm feeling optimistic again about my hair growth and being in this challenge.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 4, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> So I was sooooo excited about wearing wigs fir the next month do that I could have a break but it was another epic fail. The lady didn't braid my hair correctly so I can't fit my hair & head in the wig properly. So I just wore the cornrows for a few then unraveled them & wore my hair like this.



Wait so this is your hair!  I am speechless!   Great job. Your hair is all that and a million bottles of good conditioner!


----------



## ManeStreet (May 4, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> Wait so this is your hair!  I am speechless!   Great job. Your hair is all that and a million bottles of good conditioner!



bebezazueta

Thanks. Yeah it's all me. I got weave checked a few times yesterday.


----------



## cocosweet (May 5, 2014)

Aireen said:


> Noooooo...  I guess it's better that you do drop out and cut rather than hang on to any ends that could cause more breakage later. I hope you still stick around though.


@Aireen,
I gave myself a little cut today. At first, I took off an inch but I looked at the ends and could still see splits so I went back and took off another inch. I am somewhere around BSL/MBL and I don't even care. I'm just glad not to have raggedy ends now.

I could get the length I lost back in 6 mos (w/growth aids) to 1 year (no growth aids so I'm pressed about it. 

I might make a run for HL in mid 2015. In the meantime, I can be a cheerleader for you all.


----------



## Aireen (May 8, 2014)

Thinking of buying a Bonbon Cheveux Hard Candy Bonnet for deep conditioning. Do any of you ladies have one? If so, do you like it?


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 9, 2014)

Just in here stalking and drooling at pics. Don't mind me


----------



## Aireen (May 17, 2014)

Almost 4 months post. If I can push for 5, this will be my longest stretch.  I actually like how puffy my hair is, makes me excited for the reveal when I relax. How's everyone doing on their journeys?


----------



## DoDo (May 17, 2014)

Aireen

Next time I do my hair I will attempt a length check to show progress. I am at a comfortable waist length I believe and I will tap out at layered hip length. This is a lot of hair and with moderate heat and maintenance this length already pleases me. I will stay on board until hip length and then maintain and thicken my ends.

I did not expect to have gotten this far, I kept thinking I was having setbacks only to find out my hair is still growing .


----------



## Aireen (May 17, 2014)

DoDo said:


> @Aireen
> 
> Next time I do my hair I will attempt a length check to show progress. I am at a comfortable waist length I believe and I will tap out at layered hip length. This is a lot of hair and with moderate heat and maintenance this length already pleases me. I will stay on board until hip length and then maintain and thicken my ends.
> 
> I did not expect to have gotten this far, I kept thinking I was having setbacks only to find out my hair is still growing .


DoDo, whew! I'm glad your hair is progressing! I like your plan for your HL hair, I was thinking of doing that too.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 21, 2014)

I'm glad my hair is hidden in braids right now because I really feel like chopping my hair into a bob style. Hopefully this will pass when I decide to remove the braids. If it doesn't, I guess it is what it is.


----------



## marta9227 (May 21, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm glad my hair is hidden in braids right now because I really feel like chopping my hair into a bob style. Hopefully this will pass when I decide to remove the braids. If it doesn't, I guess it is what it is.



You are not allowed to chop that gorgeous hair, lol!


----------



## Dee Raven (May 21, 2014)

If I'm up to it, I might straighten this weekend. Otherwise, I've been loving my curly hair so the length check will have to wait. We'll see.


----------



## curlycrocheter (May 23, 2014)

I'm literally "inching" along!  It's so exciting to see the progress.  My goal is to cover my tramp stamp with hair.  Right now, I'm hovering at about 1-2" from the top of my tattoo.  I'm pretty confident I'll make it past hip length before the end of the year.  At least scraping the tippy top of TBL.

I haven't straightened my hair in a while & the last time I did I felt like I looked weird.  I was thinking about going into maintenance mode & cutting an inch every so often, as I transition from using heat 3 times a month, to no heat at all.  But I figure my retention is fine & my hair is thriving, so why mess with a good thing.

Oh & Aireen  I don't have a Bon Bon Cheveaux, but I think I her prices are pretty good compared to other satin bonnet providers.  She's on my list to buy from, I just haven't had the extra $ to justify having an 11th satin bonnet


----------



## ManeStreet (May 24, 2014)

Today's braidout


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 24, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> Today's braidout



Damn girl......


----------



## halfindian (May 24, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> Today's braidout



Fierce!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ManeStreet (May 24, 2014)

My hair was feeling dry the day before so I went to look for new deep conditioner. And Gurl.... I bought keracare "moisturizing conditioner" & it made my hair feel so silky. It has this weird slimy serum type of consistency but wow did it detangle my hair & left it feeling so soft. I can't wait to use it again next week.


----------



## Aireen (May 25, 2014)

Ughhh so tempted to relax my hair!  It's not giving too much trouble or anything but I just have this itch to get it done soon. I'll be coming up to 4 months post soon and I really wanna try to push it to 5... hopefully I can. *Crosses fingers* If I can go for 5, that means I'll only be relaxing my hair 2x/year!  I'm keeping my goal small though, I don't really want to relax more than 4x/year, but ideally, I'd like to keep it at 3x/year like it was before.  My hair was thriving back then.

I bought some vitamins from iHerb so I'm trying my best to be patient and wait for their arrival.  I've heard l-cysteine helps with hair growth and even though I'm usually negative when it comes to whether or not supplements aid in growth, I figure I'd give it a try along with my regular vitamins. I know I felt like my hair grew a ton after my 2nd setback when I had protein shakes every day. 

I really want the Hard Candy ones that are made for deep conditioning, curlycrocheter. I plan to buy it but I'm having a hard time justifying the money too.  Plus, I have a bit more than 30 plastic deep conditioning caps I'm trying to get through which will last me a while because I don't dispose of them after just 1 use.

Does anyone have tips to effectively use up your hair stash? I'm trying to minimize and get rid of a lot but I'm barely making a dent in my progress. If anyone can help out by telling me what they do, I'd appreciate it. I was thinking of going back to pre-pooing but it's such a messy, annoying process.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 27, 2014)

Need to think of another PS.... 

I'm style challenged.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 30, 2014)

I dont know what it is but every time my hair is Waist Length I cant help but think about cutting it. But this time I want to shave the back and keep the front super long and color it candy apple red....... I've been trying to talk myself out of this because I'll have to drop out of this challenge, but its calling my name.


----------



## DoDo (May 30, 2014)

My hair at the moment. This is a sloppy length check and I am not dressed for visitors but if I wait until it's perfect I won't post anything so here goes:


----------



## Champion13 (May 30, 2014)

DoDo
You and your hair are GORGEOUSSS!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (May 30, 2014)

Champion13 said:


> DoDo
> You and your hair are GORGEOUSSS!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Champion13

Awww!!!

Thank you!


----------



## DoDo (May 30, 2014)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I dont know what it is but every time my hair is Waist Length I cant help but think about cutting it. But this time I want to shave the back and keep the front super long and color it candy apple red....... I've been trying to talk myself out of this because I'll have to drop out of this challenge, but its calling my name.



NowIAmNappy

How about a candy apple red faux bob?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC4ujjY5coU


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 30, 2014)

DoDo

I'm  because of that absolutely beautiful, dense, thick and long hair!   Lady, you're doing a great job with those lovely locks!


----------



## DoDo (May 30, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> DoDo
> 
> I'm  because of that absolutely beautiful, dense, thick and long hair!   Lady, you're doing a great job with those lovely locks!



That means so much to me MileHighDiva, especially with the gorgeous head of hair you have .


----------



## Aireen (May 31, 2014)

4 months post relaxer right now!  Now to get through to go to 5 months, hopefully this goes smoothly. I might relax before since my birthday is coming up but I'll try to push through!

@DoDo, your hair is so lush! I LOVE IT!


----------



## DoDo (May 31, 2014)

Aireen said:


> 4 months post relaxer right now!  Now to get through to go to 5 months, hopefully this goes smoothly. I might relax before since my birthday is coming up but I'll try to push through!
> 
> @DoDo, your hair is so lush! I LOVE IT!



Aireen

Thank you!


----------



## Dee Raven (Jun 3, 2014)

I am so happy. As I mentioned earlier, I switched over to finger detangling. Before I was using a denman. I really love it because it saves a lot of water and took about the same amount time. However, this past weekend, I was able to cut my detangling down by 30 mins!!! Just by tilting my head a certain way. I love it! Now I can shampoo and detangle in about 30 - 40 minutes.


----------



## mssoconfused (Jun 3, 2014)

I've completely cut out the comb in my curly hair regimen. So excited about the growth I'm seeing!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 3, 2014)

Look what I found. First pics that shoved me into a much needed hair journey....


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, Hip Length was fun while it lasted. I attempted to blunt cut my own hair and tore it up. Now I'm WL with a MBL section. Hopefully, I can grow it back by Christmas. I should've left the dang V alone.


----------



## ManeStreet (Jun 3, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Look what I found. First pics that shoved me into a much needed hair journey....



What year are those pics from?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 3, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> What year are those pics from?



2010.........


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 3, 2014)

DoDo said:


> @NowIAmNappy
> 
> How about a candy apple red faux bob?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC4ujjY5coU



Hmmm I might try this, I really want the shaved hair in the back look though.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 4, 2014)

Cg starter products inspiration vid  http://youtu.be/q71esWh3YjA


----------



## Cersei (Jun 4, 2014)

No idea when I'll straighten it next, so I thought I'd check in with a stretched length check. It's very close, I think.


----------



## marta9227 (Jun 5, 2014)

Cersei said:


> No idea when I'll straighten it next, so I thought I'd check in with a stretched length check. It's very close, I think.



I think you're there because it looks like you have a Long torso and the waistband of your pants is a little low. Gorgeous hair, great job!


----------



## Aireen (Jun 7, 2014)

You ladies are so inspiring! Thank you for holding the fort down while I've been busy/away.  

I'm going to be 5 months post relaxer at the end of this month, I can't believe it! This is my longest stretch! Time is just flying by!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 9, 2014)

I better be at HL by the end of the year or I'm going to be pissed with all this unnecessary protective styling. Smh


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 11, 2014)

Can you imagine?


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Jun 11, 2014)

I think I need to stop using my body to measure my growth because it's just  depressing. I keep my hair in protective styles and I see the new growth. I do everything to retain it and then when I stretch to see how far I've gotten I still look like I'm in the same place. *smh* I feel some type of way right now about this journey to hip!!!!


----------



## Aireen (Jun 14, 2014)

Soooooo... my hair decided to dread near the middle right side of my head.  Nothing too serious but enough for me to end my stretch. I made an appointment for a touch-up on Monday; I don't want to tempt anything and go through a 3rd setback. Even though I didn't get to stretch to 5 months, I got to 4.5 – my longest stretch yet. I'll keep trying to go for 5 AGAIN in the future but as for right now, I'll start fresh and restart this attempt later. I'm thinking that when I reach around the 4 month mark, I should coat my hair from root to tip in oil to create a barrier before washing. *If anyone has any tips for stretching, please let me know.* I'd really like to try to get relaxers 2x-3x/year and even though I can get to 4 months post with no problems, I always have difficulty going beyond that.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 16, 2014)

Almost 16 weeks post & then relaxer time.  Most likely wont do an update pic since I did one in February. I plan to just rebraid it up afterwards.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 16, 2014)

Setback yet again. I'm so fed up with this crap. I had 4.5 months of new growth and all that is chopped off. I'm speechless. I pretty much know now that my stylist and I have to part ways. I feel like the biggest failure because this is my 3rd setback and I'm the one that started this challenge with high hopes. I should be near HL or so by now but mistakes are keeping me away from my goal. I keep messing up but I think my stylist shares the blame on this one. I'm so discouraged and as much as I want to hold on to my hair, I'll be damned if I walk around with thin ends for length. Today was just a bad day in general but I'll just stay on topic.

Went to my stylist – I'll admit, my roots weren't detangled but it didn't have to end up like this, I'll get to that though – and she proceeds to rip through the back of my hair with her fine-tooth comb. As she is progressing, she asks me if I got braids done in a kind of snide way and I tell her no. She's pulling and picking and being reckless so I tell her I can detangle any knots; she lets me do one or two but basically tells me she'll handle it for the rest – guess I was taking too long. She split my hair in half to start basing and uses her fine tooth comb to detangle the ends, I tell her that I can detangle and again she refuses by saying she just needed to get through the ends. I told her that she could have let me use my wide tooth comb but my statement goes over her head. It's time to relax and she chooses to do it differently, she relaxed the bottom half then smoothed and continued to relax the top then smoothed. In my head – not speaking up enough is one of the mistakes I made throughout this whole ordeal – I'm thinking, _"Why on earth is she smoothing the bottom first?"_ After repeating this to the top, at this point I knew my scalp would feel horrible all while she's overlapping my hair. I tell her I'm burning and she tries to smooth everything out quickly and rinses but lets me know she's putting vinegar on my scalp to prevent any burning. My eyes are wide but she assures me it'll be okay. She puts the vinegar and after that, my hair basically knots up. (My hair doesn't like any kitchen remedies except maybe oil.) She tells me there's a big knot in the middle of my hair, puts conditioner and rips through my hair to get it out – not even giving the conditioner any time to work. After ripping the knot out, she gives me a steam treatment (without her boss knowing so she won't charge extra) and that softens my hair up. After all of this, at the end of the blowdry, I see at least 2 inches worth of ratty ends to cut. My hair is back to around BSB after being at WL. 

Even though my roots weren't detangled, I've gone to her before and this has never happened. I think her putting the vinegar – which was caused by her using a totally different technique – knotted my hair up. I feel like I take 4 steps forward just to take 3 back and I'm getting more and more discouraged. I think after this, it's a wake up call though. I definitely need to find a technique to tame and soften my roots before I touch-up and I need to part ways with my stylist. There's more bad outweighing the good and I've been thinking of self-relaxing anyway. My stylist overprocesses, is way too rough, detangles with fine-tooth combs/paddle brushes, has a major preference for loosely curled hair/mixed people/light skin, is employed by a salon that charges way too much, can't really cut, uses a relaxer (Mizani) I don't like – among other bad qualities that have only gotten worse and outshone the good over time. 

I'm trying to see the good in this but it's difficult. I like that my ends feel blunt but I have to start all over to gain back at least 3 inches that have been cut. I hate how much faith I put into her and even though I lost a bit of it over time, I feel like I ultimately lost all of it today. I feel like she treated my hair with contempt, didn't listen/did her own thing, seemed frustrated after I've been a loyal client and this is her job, and basically tried to not let me know the full extent of the damage the knot was causing by telling me one thing one minute and another the next. Ugh even when it was time to cut and I wanted to trim the nape that she scraped through with her comb, she didn't want to trim it. I'm definitely not going back to her, she lost two loyal clients. I have to figure out my next move though, self-relaxing scares me and finding a new hairdresser is a headache.


----------



## cocosweet (Jun 16, 2014)

@Aireen,

Come take a seat here in Hair Rehab with me.



> It's time to relax and she chooses to do it differently, she relaxed the  bottom half then smoothed and continued to relax the top then smoothed.  In my head – not speaking up enough is one of the mistakes I made  throughout this whole ordeal – I'm thinking, *"Why on earth is she smoothing the bottom first?"*  After repeating this to the top, at this point I knew my scalp would  feel horrible all while she's overlapping my hair. I tell her I'm  burning and she tries to smooth everything out quickly and rinses but  lets me know she's putting *vinegar on my scalp* to prevent any burning.


I don't condone acts of swift and blinding violence (usually) but in this case I would totally understand.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 16, 2014)

Aireen.  

I'm sorry this happened to you!  

I'm not clear on why she didn't want to trim, if you wanted to.  

I think you should explore DIY relaxing and trimming, so you're in control of the method and products from start to finish.  I understand stand your fear, but there's tons of information and tutorials on how to get it done without causing damage or setbacks. 

I have never heard of vinegar following a relaxer.  I've heard of an antiseptic on the scalp, such as sea breeze, but not vinegar 

If you don't feel self relaxing and/or trimming is feasible...start approaching ladies with healthy relaxed hair (preferably long) that you see out and about.  Find out who does their hair after giving them compliments on their lovely locks.  

I have a feeling that this setback is a set up for a serious comeback!  

When I'm not in my Speak and Spell, I'll find links to videos about the half and half self relaxing method etc.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 16, 2014)

Aireen
Did you cut your hair yet? Can we see before you cut it? Maybe we can find some way to salvage it before cutting, esp if its not as bad as it seems.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 16, 2014)

Ladies, @cocosweet & @MileHighDiva, thank you so much for your support! 3rd time is the charm, maybe? I'm really disappointed but something is telling me to cool off and let it go, it'll grow back. I should say that she did trim but not the nape where she tore up... so when I got home, I trimmed it myself and I am going to see retention no matter what. The 1st & 2nd setback were my fault but this one could've been totally prevented. I've never heard of using vinegar with shampoo for the scalp right after a touch up and my hair isn't about that kitchen chemist life – tried and always regretted or felt underwhelmed. I am definitely contemplating just self-relaxing because I can choose the products, when I do it, trim my way, save money – WINWINWIN all around. I can't go back to this stylist, her standards have tanked and I can't take this "Loose curls are so lovely!~" crap. All hair is lovely once healthy, I truly believe that. 

Writing all of this and reading both of your replies have put me at ease. I'll still push forward, I can't give up just because of obstacles, everything is a lesson.

EDIT: Already trimmed, @pre_medicalrulz. It was at least good 2-2.5 inches of see-through ends. I could see where the knot she ripped through caused the damage, which was in the middle. It was best to cut, it didn't look salvageable, we cut about .5 inch at time.

EDIT #2: That's how we found this stylist, @MileHighDiva by asking around and complimenting ladies with nice hair. I'll definitely keep that in mind but it's been a while since I've seen healthy relaxed hair in this city.

EDIT #3: Forgot to add, my stylist smooths with a fine tooth comb so it causes tons of scalp irritation if not done last. She's not the quickest at applying relaxer either.


----------



## DoDo (Jun 16, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Aireen.
> 
> I'm sorry this happened to you!
> 
> ...




Aireen

I completely agree with MileHighDiva.

The answer it seems to me to preventing stylist tomfoolery now and forever is to fully engage in a diy approach.

I understand if that may seem daunting. I have noted that the ladies on this board who are relaxed tend to go the diy route and it seems to result in long and thick hair without the stylist headaches and forced setbacks.

Please keep us informed with what you choose to do. What happened with your stylist sounds heartbreaking and I was/am rooting for your progress.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 16, 2014)

@Airen :hugs: sorry this happened to you but you will bounce back I've had this happen to me that's when I took full charge of my hair and never looked back.  This stylist was just reckless and they justify it bc their goal is to make as much money as they can per person so taking her time and doing things right is not the priority with most stylists.  Taking full control of your haircare is the only way to go IMO to have healthy long hair. Stylists are not hair gurus they are hair stylists there to give you a style keep you in a style that's convenient for them to maintain and keep you and your money coming back every month.  They are trained to lock clients into services that they think they need to go to a stylist for when you can do all of it better at home Eta I have this I my hairblog SHS stylists are not your friends


----------



## Aireen (Jun 17, 2014)

@DoDo & @Lucia, thank you for your support. I'm going to look into DIY for sure, the benefits are very promising. I'm 70% sure I want to go through with it, I just need to do extensive research and look into techniques. I know my hair will bounce back but I just have no patience and having to go through this all again is exhausting. I will recover though, these are teachable moments. I'm partially to blame too anyway.

I agree, stylists are not hair gurus. I just put so much faith in her, thinking she was different when all the classic signs were becoming more and more apparent. I'm moving on, this was my wake-up call, I will not give her a chance to do this again. Good luck to her. In 3+ months, I'll go to the BSS to buy supplies. I really think I can do this but I just need to research and take the utmost caution.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 17, 2014)

*PLANS FOR NOW UNTIL NEXT RELAXER*:

- Wash my hair with my dandruff shampoo to cleanse scalp and to help heal any irritated areas
- Use protein balancing treatments on my hair to strengthen weak/over-processed areas
- Research into DIY relaxer; need to find a good relaxer, base, technique
- Continue to take supplements, eat healthily, and drink water; strong hair comes from strong nutrition
- _Always_ keep hair detangled and knot free
- Tame roots with oil when dry
- Look into buying a steamer
- Never go back to my hair stylist 

^ These all seem do-able. I'm feeling hopeful, thank you ladies for your support.


----------



## LaVgirl (Jun 17, 2014)

Yesterday's hair!  I did this braidout for a graduation on Saturday and was pleasantly surprised at how long it lasted. I did 2-4 braids at night and let it out in the morning. Only last night did I finally have to do all the braids over again to reset it.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 18, 2014)

Bought a steamer. I started looking at videos and fell in love with the benefits. Hopefully this helps me out with my new growth!


----------



## Aireen (Jun 21, 2014)

After yesterday, I'm unsure if my hair is overprocessed or if it's just the way the relaxer is on my hair. I remember telling my now ex-stylist to correct an area somewhere in the middle but thought she overlapped waaaaaaayyy more than necessary. Anyway, that's enough, I'm not going to be mad about this situation anymore. I've already decided what I am going to do and I'm not going to keep holding onto this to keep me back. My hair will grow back, I will be more cautious – without doing too much – and it'll be thick like before~ I feel like with each setback, my hair bounces back better than how it was previously. 

Washed my hair yesterday and noticed it felt super dry. Only about 3 inches of the ends felt soft? erplexed I made sure to scrub my scalp with my fingertips to get at the sore, flaky areas. My hair needed a lot of conditioner just to feel somewhat restored.  I used my Mill Creek Botanicals Biotin Conditioner mixed with Mill Creek Botanicals Keratin Conditioner to restore lost protein. I had to slather this stuff on since every time I applied it to an area, my hair would seem dry again – like it absorbed the product after a very short amount of time? erplexed Left that mixture on for 15+ minutes then rinsed; applied Infusium 23 Repair & Renew Conditioner after to soften for 10+ minutes then rinsed. Blow-dried and my hair finally feels really soft!  I feel like I still have work to do so that I can balance my hair but I'm pretty happy with the job I did! I can run my fingers through my hair without breakage and my scalp is no longer itchy. 

I'm too excited for my steamer!  I have a feeling once it arrives, conditioning will be even better! I've wanted one for so long but _always_ put it off. Hopefully it'll arrive next week.  I bought some more products and oils to use with it so I am hoping for maximum retention. No more buying of anything after this because my stash is ridiculous.  Except maybe a Bonbon Cheveux Hard Candy Satin Bonnet for when I can't steam, they're too cute.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 25, 2014)

Put too much coconut oil in my hair so it's weighed down until my next wash. -____-; At least it's soft, not breaking, and smells nice so I'll be wearing a bun for when I go out. I may do this intentionally actually since I barely have any breakage. Also, my steamer is coming like today or tomorrow?! SO EXCITED! I CAN'T WAIT TO DOUSE MY HAIR IN CONDITIONER AND OIL AND LET THE STEAM DO SOME MAGIC. 

EDIT: So after tracking... looks like I missed the attempt at delivery today since it was just before I woke up. Guess I'll wake up early tomorrow just in case.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jun 26, 2014)

Well I did a strand-pull check today because I've been too busy to straighten my hair and my curls have been on their very best behavior. And I'm happy to say that I've gotten about 1.5 inches since the February trim. So I'm feeling more optimistic about the final results in December.

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Aireen (Jun 26, 2014)

MY STEAMER HAS ARRIVEDDDDDDD!   So excited! I was actually supposed to get it yesterday but I missed the early morning delivery by like 40 minutes. I'm so surprised with how fast it came. No customs charges either. Yessssssssssss~


----------



## Aireen (Jun 26, 2014)

Decided to use my steamer today to test it out. Couldn't wait the 3 days until my wash day. It works! Set up was easy! Hopefully I like my results!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 26, 2014)

16 weeks post & my ponytail reaches WL. It would be nice to be grazing HL at the time of my relaxer, but I'm sure that's wishful thinking.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 26, 2014)

Aireen said:


> Decided to use my steamer today to test it out. Couldn't wait the 3 days until my wash day. It works! Set up was easy! Hopefully I like my results!



Aireen

Did the steamer meet your expectations?  Did it give you an hairgasm? 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 26, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> 16 weeks post & my ponytail reaches WL. It would be nice to be grazing HL at the time of my relaxer, but I'm sure that's wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 266629



pre_medicalrulz Looking good. I just chopped a few inches off of mine to have a blunt cut. I was below hip length and now waist length

I really need to stop lurking. Ugh


----------



## Aireen (Jun 27, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Aireen
> 
> Did the steamer meet your expectations?  Did it give you an hairgasm?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



I did like it, @MileHighDiva! I'm gonna try out a better conditioner next time but my hair feels very soft and thick! I feel like this will really help amp up my routine. My steamer was powerful in my opinion and I can see it helping with added moisture. I'll do another "update" when I use it with a better conditioner.


----------



## ManeStreet (Jun 27, 2014)

I decided to just maintain whip length. I never like my ends once I pass my current length. I've been mulling over it & it's a bitter sweet decision but I think I'm done. I'm just going to trim regularly every 8 weeks. My hair feels great & is in excellent condition. I really couldn't be happier. I probably need about 2 inches for hip length but I don't think I even want it anymore. I don't know if I want the hassle of maintaining anymore hair. I really wouldn't mind cutting it to a long bob. 

I have a family reunion in Alabama in July. It's going to be sooooo hot. I might get braids.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 30, 2014)

Just popping in and pretending I still belong lol *tear*


----------



## Aireen (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm going to wash my hair again today! So excited to use my steamer again, also bought some apricot oil so I'll be sealing my DC with that and using the steamer to have all the goodness soak in.  I love that I finally bought this thing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 1, 2014)

I'll be popping in here from time to time checking in with you Ladies. I joined this challenge last year but never really updated. I'm going on a personal one year challenge and one of my hair goals is to get my hair back to hip length by next July. I'm going to start back getting my hair pressed at the salon every 3 months so I'll come back and post a length check after my next salon visit which will probably be around Sept.

Oh and my regimen has not changed since I initially joined. Still washing/steaming and roller setting every 2 weeks. Product wise, I now use mostly Giovanni with the exception of a few styling products.


----------



## melahnee (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm definitely gonna need all of 2015 for this lol


----------



## Aireen (Jul 1, 2014)

melahnee said:


> I'm definitely gonna need all of 2015 for this lol


Me tooooo but that's okay, we'll get there eventually.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 1, 2014)

LADIES! We have 6 months to go until the end of the challenge. Please update with pictures or some type of message if you can. My picture update will be within this month.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 1, 2014)

Aireen said:


> LADIES! We have 6 months to go until the end of the challenge. Please update with pictures or some type of message if you can. My picture update will be within this month.



Oh yes, let's have some photos please. I'll try to take some and post this month as well.


----------



## melahnee (Jul 1, 2014)

all these are from april/may. I will take another once I take my current weave out lol.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm going to need every last bit of these 3 inches. Lol


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Jul 2, 2014)

I dont feel like my hair is growing at all..........hopefully at the end of the year it'll prove to have been all in my head


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 4, 2014)

ChocolatePie777 Dont feel discouraged.  I swear the time from WL to TLB or HL takes THE LONGEST to achieve!!!  At least thats how it was for me and several of the ladies who were growing while I was still that length.  I honestly had to stop doing length checks for 3-6mos in order to see progress.  And as soon as I made it I shaved off my hair.

Enjoy the journey to HL.  Its a marathon, not a race.  Take in the awesomeness that is your hair and enjoy the ride.  You'll make it   We all do.

Now I do wonder if I'll ever make it again. I know that I can, its about want.  I long for my big buns.  But I also miss my spunky fro I had going last year.  My hair seems so boring right now.  Nothing special.  Just there on top of my head. lol


----------



## Aireen (Jul 7, 2014)

Steaming right now!~  I absolutely love this gadget, I feel as if it really helps my hair not to break as easily. I'll probably see more benefits the longer I use it. Completely worth the money!


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 8, 2014)

I think I'm going to try the Aveda smooth infusion this weekend. I've been wanting to straighten my hair and give myself a trim for a while and it seems like it would help. I just hope I don't damage my hair in the process.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 12, 2014)

Well, instead of Aveda smooth infusion, I decided to just try a new conditioner. Someone on the board was mentioning It's a 10 miracle mask, so I have that in my hair now.

On another note, I just had the most pleasant detangling session ever. Patience is really a virtue. Usually I part my hair in 6 sections to detangle, but today I used 14. It took a little bit longer, but what a difference. And I think finger detangling is out again.  I really have too many strands to get a true detangle with just my fingers. Hope to be back in a few hours with some straight photos.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jul 12, 2014)

Here is a semi update. This pic is from a few weeks ago. It doesn't look like much, but I can tell my hair has grown.

I have a straight hair pic, but my hair had started to revert & it didn't make for a good length check.

I've been wearing a lot of wash n gos lately. I've been too lazy to actually style my hair & I need to cut that out.


----------



## melahnee (Jul 12, 2014)

My hair 7/12/2014. Finally got rid of the brown and my stylist gave me a Black Gloss, as she called it. Don't really know what exactly is, but she said it isn't damaging at all and I trust her so I said go for it. Can't complain about my length seeing as I gave myself a good trim last month before I installed my weave! I think I'm back to MBL?


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, the hair and I made it through the straightening process today. Not so bad. I'm really happy with the results. I gave myself a 1/4 to 1 1/4 trim just on the bottom. I might give myself a 1/2" trim on the shorter layers once I wash my hair again. The top layer is now at WSL and the lower layer was grazing TBL before the trim, which is encouraging. Though I would be happy to maintain at this post-trim length once all of my hair grows out. What I love the most is how thick my hair was is through the waist. You can't see any shirt until the very bottom couple inches of hair. With all the time I spend detangling this mess, my hair needs to at least pretend like it's some kind of thick.

In the pictures, the first 2 are pre-trim and the last is post-trim.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 13, 2014)

Dee Raven

Great job!  You have a beautiful mane of  hair!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 13, 2014)

melahnee said:


> My hair 7/12/2014. Finally got rid of the brown and my stylist gave me a Black Gloss, as she called it. Don't really know what exactly is, but she said it isn't damaging at all and I trust her so I said go for it. Can't complain about my length seeing as I gave myself a good trim last month before I installed my weave! I think I'm back to MBL?



Usually a gloss is just a rinse (think jazzing from sallys but probably better quality) 

Your hair is so lovely!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 13, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> Well, the hair and I made it through the straightening process today. Not so bad. I'm really happy with the results. I gave myself a 1/4 to 1 1/4 trim just on the bottom. I might give myself a 1/2" trim on the shorter layers once I wash my hair again. The top layer is now at WSL and the lower layer was grazing TBL before the trim, which is encouraging. Though I would be happy to maintain at this post-trim length once all of my hair grows out. What I love the most is how thick my hair was is through the waist. You can't see any shirt until the very bottom couple inches of hair. With all the time I spend detangling this mess, my hair needs to at least pretend like it's some kind of thick.
> 
> In the pictures, the first 2 are pre-trim and the last is post-trim.



You have hair for days woman! I love it!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 13, 2014)

You ladies have gorgeous hair! I'm so happy to see so many of us growing hair to beautiful, long lengths


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 13, 2014)

Did a flexi rod set yesterday. I'm still quite a bit away from hip....shoot I wanted to flat iron my roots in the back to make sure I'm at waist because they are really puffy from not drying fully yesterday. However, I don't want to put any direct heat on my hair until I get it pressed at the salon in a few months. I'll have a better view to assess everything then. Dang I swear that's not crack in that pic...it's the small of my back. I had to do a double take. lol


----------



## melahnee (Jul 13, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Usually a gloss is just a rinse (think jazzing from sallys but probably better quality)
> 
> Your hair is so lovely!



Thank you SO much!   I was just looking at pics from last year and wow. You can't always tell along to the journey, but I really have come quite a long way. This is my hair April last year and I see a huge difference in the pics-- it's kind of crazy


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 15, 2014)

People at work thought my hair had grew longer. Ha ha. But it's just a wig y'all!! Excuse the grandma draws lol


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 15, 2014)

melahnee said:


> Thank you SO much!   I was just looking at pics from last year and wow. You can't always tell along to the journey, but I really have come quite a long way. This is my hair April last year and I see a huge difference in the pics-- it's kind of crazy



You really can see the difference. Your hair is so much thicker now. And I love how vibrant the color is.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok, I have a much better pic now. This pic is from this morning.

I've been wearing wash n gos almost exclusively, all summe and my ends are starting to pay for it.

Ill be giving my hair a break for a while and wear it straight a little more often.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 30, 2014)

A bit of an *UPDATE*: 

- Made the decision to start working out, I've been wanting to make better decisions when it comes to my health/body so I bought a gym membership for a year. I'm in the early stages and it's hard but I think if I keep going, I'll start to see some improvement in my body, endurance, strength, etc. Also have been only drinking water and a little juice these days, trying to limit pop by 90%

- Used Silicon Mix (pearl protein one) for the first time, I like it, it has a lot of slip but it weighs my hair down a bit and the smell isn't pleasant

- Two months ago, I bought a bunch of vitamins that are supposed to help hair growth – Biosil (silica), collagen, l-cysteine, MSM, vitamin C, biotin, multi-vitamin, fish oil; kind of wanted to see if I could receive some sort of extra growth even though I don't believe vitamins will MAKE your hair grow faster as opposed to maximizing your potential growth rate. Anyway, since my relaxer, it seems like my new growth is coming in a little quicker... I'll take pictures soon and I'll probably relax my hair at around 4 months post. I believe that I can somehow make it to WL or at least near it by the end of the year.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 30, 2014)

I just quickly looked through the thread and you ladies look amazing ! 
My hair is growing well ,a bit dry on the ends . I tend to leave it be now ,use a moisturizer ,oil on top and that's it . Less manipulation =less shedding .
I m using random products at the moment. I rotating between Keracare hydrating shampoo/KBB shampoo/Pantene Intense Moisture /Joico moisture 
Conditioners : beautiful textures DC/suave Shea (great for cowashing)/tresemme Platimum/
Bee Mine Dc /Shescentit Dc

Moisturizers/Sealers ;Afroveda Shea /KBB love butter/ MHC type 4 cream/KBB oil


----------



## Lucia (Aug 3, 2014)

I took some stretched hair pics, I'm trying to avoid straightening still, since I've pretty much not straightened all year I think.  Maybe in the fall I'm still debating b/c I workout and I like the progress my hairs been making by not using any heat on it at all.  Pics in my fotki, I fixed the link and i will be adding some more pics.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 3, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> People at work thought my hair had grew longer. Ha ha. But it's just a wig y'all!! Excuse the grandma draws lol



pre_medicalrulz
you had me fooled  until I read your caption, I thought that was your hair, I'm like man her hair grew fast


----------



## Lucia (Aug 3, 2014)

Aireen and all the ladies who use hair steamers, 
what steamer are you using? or recommend (I'd like a small model that's powerful enough to do the job but can be put away in a closet) 
I'm only asking cause I kinda broke my old one :/ 
TIA


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 4, 2014)

Lucia said:


> Aireen and all the ladies who use hair steamers, what steamer are you using? or recommend (I'd like a small model that's powerful enough to do the job but can be put away in a closet) I'm only asking cause I kinda broke my old one :/ TIA



This is the one I use:
Secura S-192 Hair and Facial Steamer

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005M...616?redirect=true&ref_=oh_details_o02_s00_i00


----------



## Aireen (Aug 5, 2014)

Lucia said:


> @Aireen and all the ladies who use hair steamers,
> what steamer are you using? or recommend (I'd like a small model that's powerful enough to do the job but can be put away in a closet)
> I'm only asking cause I kinda broke my old one :/
> TIA


Hey, Lucia! I use this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231250162985?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

^ Simple to use, easy setup, easy storage, doubles as a facial steamer, easy to clean; tap water can be used with this device as well. I stopped using it for a bit (due to time constraints) but I like it, it's powerful enough to give a good 10 minute steam (with vents mostly closed) if you're in a bit of a time crunch. It's a good first time steamer for the price I paid.


----------



## Aireen (Aug 5, 2014)

Been using apricot oil in a bit of my serum and I love the combo. I know I liked my serum before but wasn't in love with it, apricot oil took it to another level though. It's so light so if an extra drop is mixed into my serum, I don't have to worry. Permanent staple oil from now on, definitely buying the BIG bottle when this runs out, I almost don't want to try my avocado oil. *LADIES, WHAT COMBOS HAVE YOU RECENTLY DISCOVERED/RE-DISCOVERED THAT YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY LOVING?*


----------



## Aireen (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh, forgot to mention! Lucia, it seems that a lot of people seem to have the Secura steamer that lulu97 has so you could probably find a couple YouTube reviews.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 5, 2014)

Aireen said:


> Been using apricot oil in a bit of my serum and I love the combo. I know I liked my serum before but wasn't in love with it, apricot oil took it to another level though. It's so light so if an extra drop is mixed into my serum, I don't have to worry. Permanent staple oil from now on, definitely buying the BIG bottle when this runs out, I almost don't want to try my avocado oil. LADIES, WHAT COMBOS HAVE YOU RECENTLY DISCOVERED/RE-DISCOVERED THAT YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY LOVING?



Discovered: 1) Aloe vera juice, coconut oil & a protein rich conditioner as a pre-poo.  I can't sing enough praises about this stuff. I stumbled upon AVJ after looking for natural ways to slow down post partum shedding and I've been using it for almost 10 weeks. Not only is it helping with shedding but it moisturizes my hair like crazy, makes detangling a breeze and has noticeably made my hair shiny, my natural hair color darker and my highlighted areas lighter. I'll include pics of the progression of my flexi rod sets showing the change over a 6 week time period. (i set every 2 weeks)

2) Using 2 leave in's for my roller sets: It's a 10 & Giovanni Direct equals perfection.

3) Nairobi wrapp foam. A big hit with my flexi rod sets. Soft hold, moisturizing and also helps with shine. Adding this after the leave in's is such a big hit.

  4) my oil mix. Too many oils in it to list but my top 5 favs in there are Argan oil, macadamia nut oil, Monoi tahiti coconut oil, Rosehip seed oil & flaxseed oil.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 6, 2014)

lulu97

Girl your curls are everything!!


----------



## Aireen (Aug 9, 2014)

Almost 2 months post relaxer, time is flying by and I can't wait to start self-relaxing! So far I feel my hair is growing at a pretty good pace.


----------



## Dee Raven (Aug 10, 2014)

Every time I come in here, I'm talking about how I was able to cut down on detangle time, yada, yada. But that really is what occupies my time every wash day. So this time is no different. This week I had an idea / daydream that the reason my detangling takes so long is because I'm using this small denman brush. I envisioned running a large paddle brush, that was able to go through all of my hair at once, easily through my hair under the shower. So today I got a large paddle brush from CVS, and it worked just like the dream. I detangled in 10 minutes under the shower with only 4 sections. Usually I have a minimum of six sections. 

This experience has made me question again that notions I have about natural hair. Have you ladies ever felt like once you went natural you over-babied your hair? I think that I was expecting it to be more challenging than relaxed hair, but the longer I'm natural, the more I think how I took care of my permed hair works as well with my natural hair. 

Anyhow, I'm going to use this paddle brush until December when we do the final reveal. And I'll evaluate at that time whether this brush is a keeper or not.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 10, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> Every time I come in here, I'm talking about how I was able to cut down on detangle time, yada, yada. But that really is what occupies my time every wash day. So this time is no different. This week I had an idea / daydream that the reason my detangling takes so long is because I'm using this small denman brush. I envisioned running a large paddle brush, that was able to go through all of my hair at once, easily through my hair under the shower. So today I got a large paddle brush from CVS, and it worked just like the dream. I detangled in 10 minutes under the shower with only 4 sections. Usually I have a minimum of six sections.
> 
> This experience has made me question again that notions I have about natural hair. Have you ladies ever felt like once you went natural you over-babied your hair? I think that I was expecting it to be more challenging than relaxed hair, but the longer I'm natural, the more I think how I took care of my permed hair works as well with my natural hair.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm going to use this paddle brush until December when we do the final reveal. And I'll evaluate at that time whether this brush is a keeper or not.



A paddle brush ehh? What was the brand of it? Whenever I see a youtuber use a paddle brush im always like "they must be a unicorn" lol. just the way it looks gives me the creeps but if you have found it to be a useful tool maybe it's worth a try!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't see any extra hair growth that everybody was talking about being preggers. I'm not disappointed at all. More hair to manage AND a pregnancy...hmmm, no thank you.


----------



## Dee Raven (Aug 10, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> A paddle brush ehh? What was the brand of it? Whenever I see a youtuber use a paddle brush im always like "they must be a unicorn" lol. just the way it looks gives me the creeps but if you have found it to be a useful tool maybe it's worth a try!



Those were my thoughts as well. So I'll tell you in December how it went.


----------



## Dee Raven (Aug 10, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I don't see any extra hair growth that everybody was talking about being preggers. I'm not disappointed at all. More hair to manage AND a pregnancy...hmmm, no thank you.



I didn't know you were preggo. Congrats to you!! How far along are you? Maybe there's a certain trimester where you really experience growth.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 10, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I don't see any extra hair growth that everybody was talking about being preggers. I'm not disappointed at all. More hair to manage AND a pregnancy...hmmm, no thank you.



Have you relaxed yet? 

I cut about 4-5 inches of my hair pregnant and in the end, by the time I gave birth, it only looked like I cut an inch  I didn't think my hair grew until I saw it after I got it done a few days after coming home. It looks healthier but to someone who didn't know I cut it, it would look the same length to them.


----------



## marta9227 (Aug 11, 2014)

So I usually go from March to September with no heat. But we've had such a mild summer in Michigan and I decided to do it a month early. Of course now it's raining cats and dogs and they're forecasting 90s, Lol. But anyways, here's my update pic. Had to trim off an inch, that was all I was willing to part with lol!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 12, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> I didn't know you were preggo. Congrats to you!! How far along are you? Maybe there's a certain trimester where you really experience growth.



Lol yes ma'am! Thanks! I'm creeping up on 7 months. 



Saludable84 said:


> Have you relaxed yet?
> 
> I cut about 4-5 inches of my hair pregnant and in the end, by the time I gave birth, it only looked like I cut an inch  I didn't think my hair grew until I saw it after I got it done a few days after coming home. It looks healthier but to someone who didn't know I cut it, it would look the same length to them.



Yup, about 2 months ago. My NG seems to be growing at a normal pace so far. Lol


----------



## DoDo (Aug 18, 2014)

After pre-pooing my hair I did and impromptu length check.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 18, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I don't see any extra hair growth that everybody was talking about being preggers. I'm not disappointed at all. More hair to manage AND a pregnancy...hmmm, no thank you.



pre_medicalrulz Congrats on the baby! It looks like I missed a lot during my break from lurking. LOL


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 18, 2014)

DoDo said:


> After pre-pooing my hair I did and impromptu length check.



Looking really good!


----------



## mscheergrl (Aug 18, 2014)

Just here to cheer you ladies on!  Hip length is my final destination.


----------



## DoDo (Aug 19, 2014)

mscheergrl said:


> Just here to cheer you ladies on!  Hip length is my final destination.



mscheergrl

I am thinking it will be mine too.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2014)

Inspiration 
Beautybygabbie 

http://youtu.be/qS8jNMhqHAk


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks Aireen and lulu97 
For the steamer suggestions I got the secura and will be trying out today.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 19, 2014)

DoDo said:


> mscheergrl  I am thinking it will be mine too.



Me three! lol

Maybe even hover in between hip and tailbone. Feeling hair down my crack seems weird and a tad creepy (for me).


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 19, 2014)

Lucia said:


> Inspiration Beautybygabbie  http://youtu.be/qS8jNMhqHAk



Now that's some purty hair!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 19, 2014)

More inspiration:

http://youtu.be/ulcvFtnBKrc

This beauty is probably the only youtuber I can watch for hair related stuff. She's my sister in my head. lol


----------



## melahnee (Aug 21, 2014)

First pic is last month. Second two are my hair today. I feel like I got some good growth this month.


----------



## butter_pecan (Aug 21, 2014)

Aireen said:


> Been using apricot oil in a bit of my serum and I love the combo. I know I liked my serum before but wasn't in love with it, apricot oil took it to another level though. It's so light so if an extra drop is mixed into my serum, I don't have to worry. Permanent staple oil from now on, definitely buying the BIG bottle when this runs out, I almost don't want to try my avocado oil. LADIES, WHAT COMBOS HAVE YOU RECENTLY DISCOVERED/RE-DISCOVERED THAT YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY LOVING?



Apricot oil is good to my face and hair


----------



## LaVgirl (Aug 22, 2014)

Got my hair done by a friend this past weekend and I'm finally getting around to sharing. Cornbraids in the front and tried curlformers for the first time with flexi rods on the end. The finished curls are a little too neat and uh  short for me. I braided it up a couple nights later and got some good stretch though! I wouldn't mind doing it again just for the stretch, which is as good as a blowdry in my opinion. Sorry for the horrible pics!

All summer I've felt like my hair wasn't growing but I was happy to find that two chunks of my hair in the back pull down to tailbone length. Plenty of time for the rest to catch up!


----------



## Aireen (Aug 29, 2014)

Lucia, I think the Secura was the better choice, a lot of people have it and I feel like my steamer gets way too hot so it's a bit of a struggle to stay under for a full DC. How did you like yours though? How did your hair turn out?

Your hair definitely looks like you got a bit of a growth spurt, melahnee. Do you know what caused that?

LaVgirl, loving the stretched out result! I'm drooling over all that hair!


----------



## vmerie (Aug 30, 2014)

I've been wearing my hair in havana twists for the majority of the summer.  I would take them down to wash, deep condition, and would put them back in.  

Today I deep conditioned with Creme Of Nature treatment on dry hair sealed it in with olive oil.  Spritz with water and put a plastic bag over and sat under dryer for about 20 mins.
Clarified my hair with Suave clarifying shampoo (I've been using products that leave build up).
LOC Method.  (Aloe Vera Juice, Olive Oil, substituted Cantu Leave in as my creme)

Hair is in twists right now drying.  It feels so freaking soft and super moisturized.


----------



## marta9227 (Aug 31, 2014)

vmerie said:


> I've been wearing my hair in havana twists for the majority of the summer.  I would take them down to wash, deep condition, and would put them back in.
> 
> Today I deep conditioned with Creme Of Nature treatment on dry hair sealed it in with olive oil.  Spritz with water and put a plastic bag over and sat under dryer for about 20 mins.
> Clarified my hair with Suave clarifying shampoo (I've been using products that leave build up).
> ...



How long are you leaving them in each time?


----------



## Aireen (Aug 31, 2014)

So a couple months ago, I bought a bunch of supplements just to see if I get any growth spurt, thickness, or changes in my new growth. Right now, some are running out and I think I'm going to replenish them in October but buy some whey protein along side and take all of them together. I don't really believe supplements can give you "extra growth" unless there's a deficiency and even then hair will only grow to its maximum potential. However, I wanted to see what all favoured supplements will do for me since I've never gotten results just from a simple HSN vitamin before and be sure I'm growing to my maximum potential. When I used whey protein in the past, I felt like I got a massive growth spurt so I'll be buying that back soon as well as a super B complex to possibly replace the biotin. If anyone is concerned about me taking all these supplements, I did my research and some of these supplements are only temporary. Trying to be patient with results.

Right now I take these, the blue I take without food and the red I take with:

- Biosil
- Neocell Collagen
- L-Cysteine
- MSM
- Vitamin C
- Multivitamin
- Biotin (1mg)
- Fish Oil


----------



## vmerie (Aug 31, 2014)

marta9227 said:


> How long are you leaving them in each time?



3-4 weeks.  Redoing the parameter about every week.  Spritzing as needed.


----------



## Dee Raven (Sep 1, 2014)

Is it December yet? I'm so ready to go into maintenance mode already.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 1, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> Is it December yet? I'm so ready to go into maintenance mode already.



Lol you & I both girl.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 1, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> Is it December yet? I'm so ready to go into maintenance mode already.



I can't wait to be there too & start trimming away these relaxed ends. We made a pact that I wouldn't bother them until I made hip & go into maintenance mode. lol  I need around 4 more inches....grow hair grow!!!!!! It wont happen this December though...not mad cause I knew that.


----------



## melahnee (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm not completely sure what exactly it was, Aireen. One new thing I've done in these past two or so months is start taking Manetabolism. That might be it. Other than that, I'm still taking my silica and msm. I was also in a weave for the month.


----------



## Aireen (Sep 1, 2014)

melahnee said:


> I'm not completely sure what exactly it was, @Aireen. One new thing I've done in these past two or so months is start taking Manetabolism. That might be it. Other than that, I'm still taking my silica and msm. I was also in a weave for the month.


Well congratulations on your progress, melahnee! I'll make sure to stick to my supplements too then since I take silica & MSM as well.


----------



## ManeStreet (Sep 1, 2014)

I just stopped caring about making it to HL after feeling like I've been stuck at whip Forever. But now I've only got about 1.5 inches to go.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 1, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> I just stopped caring about making it to HL after feeling like I've been stuck at whip Forever. But now I've only got about 1.5 inches to go.


 
I feel ya. HL is actually the hardest for me to reach. Every other length was a piece of cake.


----------



## marta9227 (Sep 1, 2014)

I think I'm officially out this year. I did a three inch cut, I just couldn't deal with my ends. So I'm back to waist length but my ends are thick and healthy!


----------



## Dee Raven (Sep 2, 2014)

marta9227 said:


> I think I'm officially out this year. I did a three inch cut, I just couldn't deal with my ends. So I'm back to waist length but my ends are thick and healthy!



That's exactly what I want to do. Enjoy your ends!


----------



## Aireen (Sep 2, 2014)

marta9227 said:


> I think I'm officially out this year. I did a three inch cut, I just couldn't deal with my ends. So I'm back to waist length but my ends are thick and healthy!


That's most important anyway! Healthy ends > length, it'll grow back!


----------



## Aireen (Sep 2, 2014)

Deep conditioning my hair right now. I know it's late but if I don't do it now, I will be too lazy to do it later. I touched up just my edges because they get so unruly and break when I don't while stretching so I made sure to apply extra product to that area. Applied apricot oil before applying the relaxer, neutralized, applied extra layers of conditioner to the area, then added drops of avocado oil on top.


----------



## ManeStreet (Sep 2, 2014)

Aireen said:


> Deep conditioning my hair right now. I know it's late but if I don't do it now, I will be too lazy to do it later. I touched up just my edges because they get so unruly and break when I don't while stretching so I made sure to apply extra product to that area. Applied apricot oil before applying the relaxer, neutralized, applied extra layers of conditioner to the area, then added drops of avocado oil on top.



Aireen I've been thinking about getting some avocado oil. Can you give me a break down on apricot oil & avocado oil? Do you like them better than olive oil & coconut oil. I don't use coconut oil anymore because it gives me really bad acne.


----------



## Aireen (Sep 3, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> @Aireen I've been thinking about getting some avocado oil. Can you give me a break down on apricot oil & avocado oil? Do you like them better than olive oil & coconut oil. I don't use coconut oil anymore because it gives me really bad acne.


 *TLDR: Answer in bold, @ManeStreet. 

* Avocado oil, I'm still playing around with so I'll definitely have to post about it later; apricot oil, I do love though and more than EVOO and EVCO. 

EVOO can be really heavy on my hair and doesn't smell good, I use it if I have super dry hair and nothing else is working, like if I went on vacation and the water/climate/SOMETHING is screwing my hair up? Emergency treatment oil, if you will. 

EVCO smells lovely but it's basically the same deal... I have to have a very light hand with it otherwise my hair is an oil slick. When I use the right amount – almost never – I get super soft, shiny hair though. I like to use it more to seal conditioner so it adds shine but the risk of weighed down hair is lower. 

*All that to say apricot oil is my favourite, I'm still playing with it but it's an oil I will keep. It's super light so I can make the mistake of applying extra and not have to worry. I mix it in my serum and get a super frizz-free result, gives my hair that smooth flat-iron finish. It doesn't have a smell initially so you can apply it and go but it does have a smell – nothing bad – after a day or two, I would say that's its only downside thus far. When I used it for my edges before relaxer, my hair came out smooth and soft without breakage or brittleness, like it provided a layer of protection. Skin wise, lovely! I applied it mixed with my vitamin-e cream and my skin was glistening.  I feel like it makes a good combo with what you pair it with by boosting the effects. LOOOOOOOOVE ITTTTT!*


----------



## Lucia (Sep 11, 2014)

melahnee said:


> First pic is last month. Second two are my hair today. I feel like I got some good growth this month.


melahnee
Wow you got a lot of growth keep it up


----------



## Lucia (Sep 11, 2014)

Aireen said:


> Lucia, I think the Secura was the better choice, a lot of people have it and I feel like my steamer gets way too hot so it's a bit of a struggle to stay under for a full DC. How did you like yours though? How did your hair turn out?  Your hair definitely looks like you got a bit of a growth spurt, melahnee. Do you know what caused that?  LaVgirl, loving the stretched out result! I'm drooling over all that hair!


 Aireen  I love my secura steamer it's not too hot and it's big enough for me to pile my hair on top of my head and fit in the hood  I also like the ease of use for the price it's worth it and it's small enough to put away in my closet  Yes I have had a bit of a growth spurt I actually see that it's longer thicker while still curly so I know there's some good growth there.  I've been using my own oil and getting mad growth results  I have yet to straighten but I did try curl formers and I will take some pics and post in fotki.  HHG


----------



## Lucia (Sep 11, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol you & I both girl.


LOL
Me three


----------



## Lucia (Sep 11, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ChocolatePie777 Dont feel discouraged.  I swear the time from WL to TLB or HL takes THE LONGEST to achieve!!!  At least thats how it was for me and several of the ladies who were growing while I was still that length.  I honestly had to stop doing length checks for 3-6mos in order to see progress.  And as soon as I made it I shaved off my hair.  Enjoy the journey to HL.  Its a marathon, not a race.  Take in the awesomeness that is your hair and enjoy the ride.  You'll make it   We all do.  Now I do wonder if I'll ever make it again. I know that I can, its about want.  I long for my big buns.  But I also miss my spunky fro I had going last year.  My hair seems so boring right now.  Nothing special.  Just there on top of my head. lol


Yes this is too true somehow we have to break this long wait cycle


----------



## ManeStreet (Sep 14, 2014)

Aireen said:


> *TLDR: Answer in bold, @ManeStreet.
> 
> * Avocado oil, I'm still playing around with so I'll definitely have to post about it later; apricot oil, I do love though and more than EVOO and EVCO.
> 
> ...



I'm going to pick up apricot oil tomorrow from vitamin shoppe or the organic market. If they don't work for my hair I can just use it on my body. Winter is coming....


----------



## Aireen (Sep 14, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> I'm going to pick up apricot oil tomorrow from vitamin shoppe or the organic market. If they don't work for my hair I can just use it on my body. Winter is coming....


ManeStreet, let me know how it works!!


----------



## Aireen (Sep 14, 2014)

Drinking green smoothies and I love the energy it gives and that feeling it gives your overall body. If it kicks in for hair too then BONUSSSS! If not, no big, the overall energy boost and happy feeling is enough.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Sep 14, 2014)

I still can't believe I cut my hair. I'm just hoping I can make it back to hip length by the end of the year. I will not cut my hair again...lesson learned


----------



## melahnee (Sep 14, 2014)

sometimes I can't believe how thick and healthy my hair looks compared to the way it used to!! I straightened my own hair yesterday..wondering if I should do another dusting.. I'm addicted to dusting, so I can hardly tell when I'm "doing too much"


----------



## melahnee (Sep 14, 2014)

also, I believe silica+ manetabolism work great together. I believe this was the cause of my growth spurt. I love manetabolism! ordered another 2 bottles last week.


----------



## Carrie A (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey guys.  I had been stuck for a while and thought my hair might not be growing anymore. I hadn't done a length check in several months.  Last week after my wash I pulled my little tail and low and behold I believe I may be at hip length.  I keep posting that I'm going to straighten and never do but for real I really want to see what's going on with my strands.


----------



## melahnee (Sep 14, 2014)

Lucia said:


> melahnee
> Wow you got a lot of growth keep it up




thank you!!


----------



## Aireen (Sep 16, 2014)

3 months post relaxer today!  I still have to put pictures up when I remember but I'm happy that I got past that whole incident during my last relaxer.  I've learned and all these setbacks have taught me how to take care of my hair. I'm taking my vitamins and drinking green smoothies in order to be healthier and give my body what I need. I'll be relaxing my hair once I get to at least 4 months post.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 20, 2014)

Finally took my hair out of those tiny box plaits after 4 weeks. I haven't washed my hair for 8 weeks now. Oops. However Im more concerned of a deep conditioning so I gave myself a cowash instead. Im 12 weeks post today. 

OAN Im freaking happy to see Im grazing HL!!! Well i stretched in the shower and it hit right on my hips. Def a possibility of a graze. Lol Next relaxer coming soon. Hopefully before i deliver. Smh


----------



## Dee Raven (Sep 27, 2014)

I tried mixed chicks deep conditioner today. I left it in for about 2 hours and I really like how my hair felt after I washed it out. I think I like it better than it's a 10 miracle mask. I'm going to rotate for the next couple of weeks and see if there's a winner.


----------



## Aireen (Sep 28, 2014)

A man stopped me while I was getting off the bus a couple days ago to tell me I have really nice hair.  Really flattered although I know my hair looked nice that day.  It does make me excited for my touch-up and longer hair overall though. 

I feel like everything is running out all at once... hate when that happens. Running out of my regular shampoo, serum, and vitamins – luckily I have backups. Maybe a break from my vitamins will be good but I really would rather take a break in the winter.

Right now everything is great, except that my dandruff came back so I'm thinking of trying a dandruff shampoo from Shea Moisture after my touch-up.  I plan to relax anytime between next month and November. I'm not trimming for a while since my ends look okay to me, I'll probably just cut splits and SSKs I happen to see. I'll also have to make sure that I apply extra serum on my ends to prevent dryness and damage. 

Haven't used my steamer for a while, I'll pick back up on that when I'm not so lazy.  I've been using more "mask" products lately since my hair has taken more of liking to them and it's helping to detangle my hair easily. 

Anyway, nothing else to talk about... I STILL need to put up update pictures.  I'll try to remember to put some for tomorrow or the day after. Thank you ladies for sticking with me throughout this challenge and being supportive. This was fun and it's nice to be surrounded by ladies that are working towards the same goal and understand the want for really long hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 29, 2014)

Some inspiration from eclark 

First Impression: Lisa Raye/Red Pro Diamond Infus…: http://youtu.be/2JjdYQghEko


----------



## Dee Raven (Sep 29, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Some inspiration from eclark
> 
> First Impression: Lisa Raye/Red Pro Diamond Infus…: http://youtu.be/2JjdYQghEko



Wow, her hair is amazing. Is is true that heat protectants protect up to 450? She's the seconed person in the last two days on youtube that I've heard say that.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 30, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Some inspiration from eclark   First Impression: Lisa Raye/Red Pro Diamond Infus…: http://youtu.be/2JjdYQghEko



Oooooh Lawd that's some pretty & thick hurr right there!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 30, 2014)

I had to update in another challenge I'm in so I'll update here to.

Still washing & steaming every week to 2 weeks, roller setting, moisturizing then throwing my hair in a french braid until the next wash day. 

Posting a pic of my french braid & my length in roller sets. Keep in mind I have several inches of shrunken roots but I wont be pressing it out until some time next year so this will have to do. lmbo 

Pics are Jan of this year compared to this month. Wishful thinking that I'll make hip within 2 months but if there's a 2015 challenge, I'mma be all up & thru that thang.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 11, 2014)

Some weekend inspiration ladies!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgtwtgYnIK4&list=UUI1TWf0U2CI9EmVU0UiEs5Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0jKjGtrE-4&list=UUb05AqcVQb2oOu6szeddCgw


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 11, 2014)

..............


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 11, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Curlformer Set
> 
> 
> View attachment 251105
> ...


Bumping for Napp


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 11, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I’m so happy!  I had my first successful flat iron session that didn’t result in poofy hair or bushy ends.  I used It’s a 10 Miracle leave in for a curlformer set to stretch my hair in lieu of using a blow fryer.
> 
> This morning I flat ironed with Mizani Iron Curl and my 1 ½” Sedu Revolution.   The downside of flat ironing is it reminds me of how low density my hair is: nono:  It’s easier to fake the thickness funk with a braid out, curlformer, or flexi rod set,    I’m praying that my curl pattern comes back on my next wash day, and that I didn’t create any heat damage.  I was trying to go no heat in 2014, but I wanted to test out the Mizani Iron Curl.
> ...



Bumping for Napp


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Oct 12, 2014)

Im still hanging in there ladies. I am seriously considering relaxing but I may just work on meeting this hair goal first before I do it. My updated length is in my siggy. I flat ironed a little while ago & it did not turn out like I would have hoped.  My hair was reverting before I even finished. I was happy with my ponytail (used an elastic band) look & length though.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 15, 2014)

I may relax sometime next month and that will be my end of the year length check for this challenge. This will also be my last challenge.


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 18, 2014)

I haven't been doing much with my hair. I still wash and condition weekly in twists, take out each twist, comb it through and twist it right back, rolling it slightly so kind of like a rope twist. This cut down a lot on frizz for me. So I have about 20 twists and I just bun them. Going to NC for Thanksgiving weekend so I will be straightening my hair then. Praying for TBL!  I think I will start up with NJoy's sulfur mix just to make sure I'm there by then.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 18, 2014)

Im still here. When i straigthened my hair, i gave myself a much needed 2-3 inch trim. So now im  ack to WHIP length. Im not sure if i will be full hip by the end of the year, but I should be scraping it.


----------



## Dee Raven (Oct 19, 2014)

I noticed some breakage in one part of my hair. I think it's from using the bonnet hair dryer too often. Boo! Also, I experimented with detangling with a wide tooth comb vs. the paddle brush. and it's official. My hair definitely prefers the paddle brush. I need/want a trim as well. Trying to hold out until December but we'll see.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 19, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I may relax sometime next month and that will be my end of the year length check for this challenge. This will also be my last challenge.



pre_medicalrulz I keep saying the same thing. I want to still shoot for hip length but I know when I forget about the length that's when it comes....so more than likely I'll be sitting out on all hair challenges from here on out. Of course I'll still ooooh & ahhhh & check in from time to time.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm hoping these prenatal vitamins gave me a boost in length but I doubt it. I never get that lucky.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 25, 2014)

Got some 5000mcg of biotin just to see how it'll work. I've taken a HSN vitamin before with 3000mcg of biotin before and it seemed to give me a "boost". It's making me really thirsty, really trying to drink tons of water. I haven't noticed huge breakouts yet, probably because I've been taking it with a multivitamin but I hope this doesn't give me cystic bumps because I have a 5 month supply.


----------



## Dee Raven (Oct 26, 2014)

Well I've had it. I'm going to straighten and trim tomorrow. I feel like four months is a good amount of time between trims. Will try to be back tomorrow with photos.


----------



## Dee Raven (Oct 27, 2014)

Well it's technically still tomorrow. I am so excited, ladies.  I feel like singing. I know we still have two more months but I am done and I really hope everyone is as happy with their results as I am.

What you see below is my starting pic (first), pre-trim tonight (2nd) and post-trim (3rd). My hair overall is slightly longer, but what I'm so excited about is how thick it is. I had layers at the beginning of the year that were at BSL and now they are past WSL. The longest layer of my hair hit TBL again, but I'm not going to attempt that length until the rest of my hair catches up. 

Alas, my flat iron skills still suck despite following Mo Knows Hair highly detailed instructions, but c'est la vie. Can't wait to see everyone else's results in the next couple months. HHJ!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 27, 2014)

Dee Raven Beautiful! It is so thick...thanks for  the hair porn while I sip my coffee this morning. Now be so kind to direct me to your regimen/products if you already posted it somewhere


----------



## Lucia (Oct 27, 2014)

Dee Raven 

Gorgeous hair  Goooooooooal!!! :whoop: and yes the ends are thicker stop trimming already lol you're at least grazing TL def HL take a break from trims for a while  I started a don't cut it challenge


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 27, 2014)

Nothing but luscious hair in here!!! Keep inspiring us ladies!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 27, 2014)

Dee Raven

 healthy hair! Thank you for blessing us with pix!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm ready to relax and trim already. I'm surprised my NG stayed this soft and manageable this long. I think I'm coming up on 20 weeks soon. 

I'm wondering why we are trying to grow our hair out this long anyway. Lol I mean do any of us even wear it out?


----------



## pearcey (Nov 3, 2014)

^LOL

I NEVER see any longer hair ladies of color in the mall, etc...

The majority on this board is still the minorit IRL, I suppose...


----------



## Lucia (Nov 3, 2014)

pearcey said:


> ^LOL  I NEVER see any longer hair ladies of color in the mall, etc...  The majority on this board is still the minorit IRL, I suppose...


 pearcey You know what I think it depends on where you live also if they're relaxed straiten etc you might see a long haired natural and just overlook her cause your running around doing your thing. 

Most people IRL assume any long haired ethnic woman is wearing a weave extensions  or a wig anyways check out haircrush  chime YouTube channel even other women of color thought her hair was fake.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 20, 2014)

My mom has threatened to put a relaxer on my hair several times this month, so I guess I'm giving in and letting her relax for me this weekend. Hopefully the baby stays asleep long enough to get a final length check pic.


----------



## beauti (Nov 20, 2014)

*pre_medicalrulz I can't wait!  *


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 20, 2014)

beauti said:


> pre_medicalrulz I can't wait!



Lmbo!!!  **waves**


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Nov 20, 2014)

I forgot I was participating in this thread. I havent done a length check all year.. sheesshhh. Like 4 months ago I cut 3-4 inches off. I will say my next length check will be sometime in late December, unless I take down my protective style this month.


----------



## vmerie (Nov 22, 2014)

Not doing much with my hair lately.  Recently took down some jumbo twists and dc'd it today and LOC.  I believe I have reached HIP length already.  I'll do a length check by the end of the year.


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey Ladies.  So I straightened my hair and frankly, I'm board.  My ends are not the business and IDK my hair just looks a bit all over the place.  On top of that it took forever.  I thinks I'm itching for a change-like a haircut.  I want some color too.  I'm in the mood for a change.  I'm giving myself a week to see if the feeling passes but I doubt it.  We'll see.  So here's a current length check.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Carrie A said:


> Hey Ladies.  So I straightened my hair and frankly, I'm not happy.  My ends are not the business and IDK my hair just looks a bit all over the place.  On top of that it took forever.  I thinks I'm itching for a change-like a haircut.  I want some color too.  I'm in the mood for a change.  I'm giving myself a week to see if the feeling passes but I doubt it.  We'll see.  So here's a current length check.



Carrie A   Your hair looks lovely. You are not happy. sigh. I really would be. Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 29, 2014)

felic1 said:


> Carrie A   Your hair looks lovely. You are not happy. sigh. I really would be. Happy Holidays to you!



felic1 Don't get me wrong I'm proud (and thankful  for my progress, I just need a style change.  I've gotten into a bun rut.  Plus I really do need a serious trim.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 29, 2014)

Finally relaxed my hair and got my mum to do it for me – surprisingly, it wasn't that bad! Definitely can do this DIY relaxer more in the future!  I do need to do a corrective relaxer but I've gotten those done before so I'm not scared, will probably do it after a good amount of time has passed and prep my hair to make the process safe. Glad to be saving money + time + breakage doing this stuff without the salon, so much better! My hairdresser would yank the comb through my hair even after relaxing for no reason, now I control how my hair is handled. Guess that major setback was a blessing in disguise. My hair is back to MBL.  Thanks so much to all of you for supporting me when that setback had me super distressed, you guys really pulled me out of the funk I was in and helped me get back on track. Special shoutout to @topnotch1010, you took the time to write out a detailed guide for self-relaxing and mentioned me, definitely going to keep that as a constant reference. I'm so glad I started this thread because I feel like we all have a place to come together and focus on a common goal while helping others. Can't wait to start the new thread for 2015 and I hope you guys will join me!  I didn't make it to HL-TBL this year but I know I will eventually and I'd like a gang of ladies to complete the goal with me~ 

Now for the "bad" news.  I stretched for 5 months and don't think I'll do that again, if I do, I really need a conditioner that can provide slip for days because tackling the two textures is hard... like actually depressing. Had to cut out a knot from my hair – thankfully, it's small and I've done it before in the same area, it also blends in with the rest of my hair and will grow back quickly. Anyone have recommendations for conditioners with tons and tons and tonsssss of slip? I feel like the ones I've used before don't quite work like they used to before.  If not, I'll just stretch for a max of 4-4.5 months and leave it at that.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 30, 2014)

Is there going to be a challenge for 2015?


----------



## mssoconfused (Nov 30, 2014)

I hope so! I'd love to participate.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 30, 2014)

I need like 3-4 inches to get to the length I want. Most likely 4.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 30, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> Well it's technically still tomorrow. I am so excited, ladies.  I feel like singing. I know we still have two more months but I am done and I really hope everyone is as happy with their results as I am.
> 
> What you see below is my starting pic (first), pre-trim tonight (2nd) and post-trim (3rd). My hair overall is slightly longer, but what I'm so excited about is how thick it is. I had layers at the beginning of the year that were at BSL and now they are past WSL. The longest layer of my hair hit TBL again, but I'm not going to attempt that length until the rest of my hair catches up.
> 
> Alas, my flat iron skills still suck despite following Mo Knows Hair highly detailed instructions, but c'est la vie. Can't wait to see everyone else's results in the next couple months. HHJ!



I want my hair to look like this by summer of next year! I think i just need to get back on the ball with my deep conditioning. I don't do it like I used to


----------



## mssoconfused (Nov 30, 2014)

I was past WL before I cut about 12 inches off my hair in January for my first big chop (cutting out my relaxer). I straightened it for the first time since then a week ago and I am in between MBL and WL. I'm really hoping I'll be full WL or HL this time next year.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 30, 2014)

Idk what length to call this. Grazing WL? Idk if u can see my birthmark on the small of my back. Im trying to grow my hair right above it. Like an inch above it. I think I just need 3 inches to reach it


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 30, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> Idk what length to call this. Grazing WL? Idk if u can see my birthmark on the small of my back. Im trying to grow my hair right above it. Like an inch above it. I think I just need 3 inches to reach it



OMG!  Are you officially back!  AWESOME!  And great job on the hair!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 30, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> OMG!  Are you officially back!  AWESOME!  And great job on the hair!



bebezazueta yes it's official lol!!  thank you!


----------



## Aireen (Nov 30, 2014)

@SmilingElephant @mssoconfused

Yeah there's gonna be a challenge for 2015. I was thinking of making it closer to the end of the year but I'm making it now and I'll just have everyone sign up there and we'll move over there officially when this challenge is done.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 30, 2014)

Aireen said:


> @SmilingElephant @mssoconfused
> 
> Yeah there's gonna be a challenge for 2015. I was thinking of making it closer to the end of the year but I'm making it now and I'll just have everyone sign up there and we'll move over there officially when this challenge is done.



Yayyyyyy!!! Lol


----------



## Aireen (Nov 30, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> Yayyyyyy!!! Lol


I'll make a post here as soon as I'm done and mention y'all~


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 30, 2014)

Aireen said:


> I'll make a post here as soon as I'm done and mention y'all~



How did u know I was sitting by my phone waiting lol!


----------



## Aireen (Nov 30, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> How did u know I was sitting by my phone waiting lol!


LOL I HAD A HUNCH!  It's taking long because I keep getting 404 errors and whatnot but you'll be the first I mention ahahaha.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey, ladies!  The 2015-2016 challenge is up! If you want to join, fill out the details (you can include a picture if you like) over there and we'll move once this challenge is officially over by 11:59:59PM on December 31st 2014. 
Tagged only some of you that I've seen in thread and that I know have been active in the challenge but if I missed anyone, just join anyway and let anyone else that's interested follow the link to join too.

@SmilingElephant @mssoconfused @vmerie @marta9227 @melahnee @curlycrocheter @cocosweet @Cersei @SunRai Naturals @ManeStreet @halfindian @lulu97 @pre_medicalrulz @MileHighDiva @bebezazueta @Lucia @Carrie A @Dee Raven @Froreal3 @GroovyMama @NowIAmNappy @ronie @Napp @ChocolatePie777 @DoDo Trini_Chutney


----------



## Lucia (Dec 1, 2014)

Aireen said:


> @SmilingElephant @mssoconfused  Yeah there's gonna be a challenge for 2015. I was thinking of making it closer to the end of the year but I'm making it now and I'll just have everyone sign up there and we'll move over there officially when this challenge is done.


       Oh I haven't even done an official length check I'm not straitening  for a while so I won't be tempted to cut my ends I'm on the don't cut it challenge.  I guess I do a stretched length check. I did update my avatar


----------



## beauti (Dec 1, 2014)

*pre_medicalrulz bring'em out bring'em out! *


----------



## Lucia (Dec 1, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm ready to relax and trim already. I'm surprised my NG stayed this soft and manageable this long. I think I'm coming up on 20 weeks soon.  I'm wondering why we are trying to grow our hair out this long anyway. Lol I mean do any of us even wear it out?




medicalrulz

Yes I do wear my hair out I just make sure to balance it out with some PS days and DCs I keep my hair tucked away a lot cause it's cold over here Midwest cold arctic vortex 
And I will be wearing it out more once I reach goal cause then I'll be in maintenance cruise control.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 3, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm ready to relax and trim already. I'm surprised my NG stayed this soft and manageable this long. I think I'm coming up on 20 weeks soon.
> 
> I'm wondering why we are trying to grow our hair out this long anyway. Lol I mean do any of us even wear it out?


Can't wait to see your progress, @pre_medicalrulz! 

I wear my hair out all the time, it makes me feel feminine and I like the look of longer hair on me. Personally, I like either super short hair like pixie cuts or undercuts since they're edgy, or super long hair since it's feminine. Anything in between is too boring and just common – like SL, APL, BSL. I think after I have my hair really long for at least a couple of years to get it out of my system, I'll chop it off and rock something more punky.


----------



## LaVgirl (Dec 4, 2014)

I think my hair is grazing TBL at the longest section! Woohoo!




[URL=http://s419.photobucket.com/user/halfaheart/media/IMG_20141127_103926.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Lucia (Dec 5, 2014)

LaVgirl

Congrats you are TBL  I would claim it and aim for full TBL


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Dec 9, 2014)

LaVgirl
Omg only in my wildest dreams. I'm MBL right now and WL is taking forever and a year! Im gonna try the inversion method. Maybe that will help!


----------



## vmerie (Dec 28, 2014)

I reached hip length officially and am not too far from tailbone length.  Giving my hair a nice trim for 2015.  Meet you guys in the 2015-2016 thread.


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 28, 2014)

vmerie said:


> I reached hip length officially and am not too far from tailbone length.  Giving my hair a nice trim for 2015.  Meet you guys in the 2015-2016 thread.



Whoa, gorgeous hair. Kindly, what is your regiment and how long did it take you to get to that length?

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Aireen (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey, ladies! Merry Christmas and happy new year! Hope everyone is well! The end of the challenge is near so please place all your updates (pics are nice too) here when you can! I'll be getting a moderator to lock this challenge officially in early January. If you haven't already and still need more time to get to HL-TBL, join us for round 2!  

- @AlliCat
- @BadGirlWithGoodGirlIntent
- @bebezazueta
- @bride91501
- @brown_skin_poppin
- @Bun Mistress
 - @candie19
- @Cersei
- @Cherry89 
- @ChocolatePie777 
- @ckisland 
- @cnap
- @cocosweet
- @CrissieD 
- @curlycrocheter 
- @DanaFenty
- @danigurl18
- @Danniquin
- @Dee Raven 
- @D.Lisha
- @DoDo
- @EnExitStageLeft
- @Enyo
- @Evo-ny
- @Fhrizzball
- @fifigirl
- @Forever in Bloom 
- @foxymdiva 
- @Gobal
- @grenadiancooliex3
- @GroovyMama
- @GrowLong
- @HoneyA 
- @jazzicarmell
- @jesusislove1526
- @JosieLynn 
- @JoyBelle
- @juusstsala 
- @Kindheart
- @kurlllz
- @lacreolegurl
- @LaVgirl 
- @LimitedEdition
- @LovelyDelight 
- @LovingLady 
- @Lovingmywaves12
- @lulu97 
- @mamalicious
- @ManeStreet 
- @ManiiSweetheart
- @mayoo
- @melahnee
- @MileHighDiva
- @miracles11 
- @MixedGirl 
- @MIZZKAY
- @mrs.reese
- @Mskraizy
- @Ms. Tiki 
- @nakialovesshoes
- @Nataliej
- @navila
- @Nightingale 
- @Nix08
- @NJoy
- @nyqtpy21
- @nyunyu 
- @praisedancer
- @pre_medicalrulz
- @prettynatural
- @rawsilk
- @rririla
- @Saludable84 
- @Shadiyah
- @sharifeh
- @ShawnC
 - @soldier4hair
- @Straighthoodtea
- @SunRai Naturals
- @syncerelyhis 
- @trclemons
- @TraciChanel 
- @Trini_Chutney
- @vmerie
- @WaistLengthDreams
- @Waistlengthhopeful328
 - @WantNatural 

- @Diva_Esq 
- @eocceas
- @halfindian
- @Ivey14
- @leona2025
- @MoniqueHK
- @Naturelie


----------



## Aireen (Jan 1, 2015)

Back for my last update for this challenge and with a pic too! FINALLY!  So I need a trim but I'll do that in time, I really like how my hair looks despite my ends not being blunt. I didn't make it to HL-TBL, had a lot of setbacks, and I wasn't as active for this challenge as I would've liked but this was a learning process that I'm glad I was able to grow from. Thank you ladies for joining me, I loved this thread and I'm glad I decided to host my first challenge, I definitely learned quite a bit. Hoping for the 2nd round that everything will improve significantly. See you ladies in the HL-TBL 2015-2016 thread!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you to everyone that participated! Join us for round 2!


----------

